# Dr. Laura's "N word" Rant



## Madeline

FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America

Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?   

Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?


----------



## lizzie

I think it's Talk Like An Idiot Year in my observation. People are generally turning up the frequency a bit lately. I'm wondering if we are having a collective nervous breakdown and someone forget to tell me to participate.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.

Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.

Got it.

If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.

I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).

You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.

Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.


----------



## Dante

Dr. Laura had dark meat on her turkey...

(CNN) -- Talk radio host Dr. Laura Schlessinger has issued an apology for saying the N-word several times during an on-air conversation with a caller this week.

"I talk every day about doing the right thing. And yesterday, I did the wrong thing," Schlessinger said on her radio show Wednesday.

"I was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the N -word all the way out -- more than one time. And that was wrong. I'll say it again -- that was wrong."

The woman then asked about the use of the N-word.

Schlessinger said "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----."
---

Is Dr. Laura a Tea Party Supporter???


----------



## Avatar4321

Do I care?

I know you live in a world where someone saying a word you don't like and which is incredibly rude makes them some sort of evil person. But real world people are people. They say stupid things. 

You really need to come up with better arguments than yelling racist. People just aren't naive to your tactics anymore.


----------



## Stephanie

The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.

I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.


----------



## William Joyce

The hypersensitivity over the word "******" is just another example of why we can't all just get along.  I think part of the problem is that so often, blacks fit the word "******" pretty well, and they know it.  So that's why they go crazy about the word being used by whites.  But there's no changing that fact, only DEALING with that fact.

My idea:  a slow and non-disruptive move toward racial separation.  In the name of peace, please.  We'd ALL be better off.

We're not going to "get over" race any more than we're going to "get over" sex or food.


----------



## topspin

I thought she was a **** before she said it.


----------



## chanel

I didn't click on the link Maddie but I was raised never to use that word and it still turns my stomach to hear it. But with that said, rap artists and thugs have made the word mainstream - for better or worse. Amongst young people, the word doesn't have as much punch.

I had a discussion with a black student once who was dissing the black teachers in my school by saying "They're not "really black" because they "talk like white people" When I told her that statement was racist, her response was "So what?" Racism is alive and well across cultures, and for many kids, its no biggie.


----------



## manifold

So what are all the ******* saying about this?


----------



## Borat

chanel said:


> I had a discussion with a black student once who was dissing the black teachers in my school by saying "They're not "really black" because they "talk like white people" When I told her that statement was racist, her response was "So what?" Racism is alive and well across cultures, and for many kids, its no biggie.



you stupid fucking bitch.  your brainwashed hypocritical ass has the gall to criticize another person for thinking for themselves and speaking their mind honestly ?  you fucking idiot.  you think a person should be ashamed of knowing the truth ?  you think you can be proud of bending over for zionist propaganda ?  you disgust me.  pathetic.

having your eyes open is nothing to be ashamed of.  burying your head in the sand is.  so she noticed that black people talk a certain way and black teachers do not.  by observing this reality she commited a crime ?  you think you have the right to *condemn* that and express outrage at the fact that to her it is "no biggie"?  WHO gave you that right ?

how insane your lib ass **** has to be to question a person's right to choose physical reality over YOUR ideology ?  who the fuck do you think you are that the world must revolve around you and your religious superstitions ?  you disapprove ?  great now GO FUCK YOURSELF.

what have you done for mankind that anybody should care for your opinion on right and wrong ?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Borat said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a discussion with a black student once who was dissing the black teachers in my school by saying "They're not "really black" because they "talk like white people" When I told her that statement was racist, her response was "So what?" Racism is alive and well across cultures, and for many kids, its no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking bitch.  your brainwashed hypocritical ass has the gall to criticize another person for thinking for themselves and speaking their mind honestly ?  you fucking idiot.  you think a person should be ashamed of knowing the truth ?  you think you can be proud of bending over for zionist propaganda ?  you disgust me.  pathetic.
> 
> having your eyes open is nothing to be ashamed of.  burying your head in the sand is.  so she noticed that black people talk a certain way and black teachers do not.  by observing this reality she commited a crime ?  you think you have the right to *condemn* that and express outrage at the fact that to her it is "no biggie"?  WHO gave you that right ?
> 
> how insane your lib ass **** has to be to question a person's right to choose physical reality over YOUR ideology ?  who the fuck do you think you are that the world must revolve around you and your religious superstitions ?  you disapprove ?  great now GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> what have you done for mankind that anybody should care for your opinion on right and wrong ?
Click to expand...


Tell us how you really feel!  Don't hold back!



You stupid fuck!


----------



## rightwinger

Is Doctor Laura still on?

Why would anyone take advice from someone who has messed up their personal life so much?


----------



## rightwinger

> Schlessinger said "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----."



She just doesn't get it.

Fat people can call each other fat. Its when others call them fat that they get offended


----------



## Middleman

Who cares about Dr Laura? She is a hypocrite who tears apart half her callers mercilessly. Her mother was  rotting for weeks after she died because Dr Laura was such a caring daughter who 'did the right thing'. And God forbid a mother has a job outside the home, she'll rip them a new one no matter how much they need the money. 

She's a bitch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dante said:


> Dr. Laura had dark meat on her turkey...
> 
> (CNN) -- Talk radio host Dr. Laura Schlessinger has issued an apology for saying the N-word several times during an on-air conversation with a caller this week.
> 
> "I talk every day about doing the right thing. And yesterday, I did the wrong thing," Schlessinger said on her radio show Wednesday.
> 
> "I was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the N -word all the way out -- more than one time. And that was wrong. I'll say it again -- that was wrong."
> 
> The woman then asked about the use of the N-word.
> 
> Schlessinger said "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----."
> ---
> 
> Is Dr. Laura a Tea Party Supporter???



Did she say anything that wasn't true?


----------



## chanel

"lib ass ****"?  

Oh Borat - you slay me.


----------



## Spoonman

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?


OMG! This is what the outrage is all about? She didn't call anybody a ******. She pointed out that blacks call each other ****** all the time. What a totally bullshit politically correct complaint this is. I'm nauseated that something like this is being made an issue of. What a screwed up world we are allowing to be created. If this bothers you, you are an asshole IMO.  And if you aren't out complaining about every rap artist, black comedian, black TV show and movie that use the word ******, you are a hypocritical asshole.


----------



## Spoonman

manifold said:


> So what are all the ******* saying about this?


  Where da white wimim at?


----------



## Spoonman

Mad Scientist said:


> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
> Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.
> 
> I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).
> 
> You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.
> 
> Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.



Great post. Well said.


----------



## Stephanie

well well, we see MEDIAMATTERS stirring up the SHIT pot AGAIN.


----------



## Spoonman

William Joyce said:


> The hypersensitivity over the word "******" is just another example of why we can't all just get along.  I think part of the problem is that so often, blacks fit the word "******" pretty well, and they know it.  So that's why they go crazy about the word being used by whites.  But there's no changing that fact, only DEALING with that fact.
> 
> My idea:  a slow and non-disruptive move toward racial separation.  In the name of peace, please.  We'd ALL be better off.
> 
> We're not going to "get over" race any more than we're going to "get over" sex or food.



Race has been blown so out of proportion. Political correctness has only made it worse. We'll never get over it because it is always being made an issue even when it isn't one.


----------



## goldcatt

Borat said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a discussion with a black student once who was dissing the black teachers in my school by saying "They're not "really black" because they "talk like white people" When I told her that statement was racist, her response was "So what?" Racism is alive and well across cultures, and for many kids, its no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking bitch.  your brainwashed hypocritical ass has the gall to criticize another person for thinking for themselves and speaking their mind honestly ?  you fucking idiot.  you think a person should be ashamed of knowing the truth ?  you think you can be proud of bending over for zionist propaganda ?  you disgust me.  pathetic.
> 
> having your eyes open is nothing to be ashamed of.  burying your head in the sand is.  so she noticed that black people talk a certain way and black teachers do not.  by observing this reality she commited a crime ?  you think you have the right to *condemn* that and express outrage at the fact that to her it is "no biggie"?  WHO gave you that right ?
> 
> how insane your lib ass **** has to be to question a person's right to choose physical reality over YOUR ideology ?  who the fuck do you think you are that the world must revolve around you and your religious superstitions ?  you disapprove ?  great now GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> what have you done for mankind that anybody should care for your opinion on right and wrong ?
Click to expand...


WTF? I'm no fan of chanel's but you're way outta line here. What have _you_ ever done for mankind but be a worthless sack of foulmouthed bigoted shit? Yet you get to spout your worthless opinions all day long. 

What's the matter, the cheeto crumbs in your wifebeater chafing again?


----------



## Douger

I approve.


----------



## Samson

Hmmmm..

I read the transcript: "DR" Laura seems totally wack.

A black woman calls in to complain that her White husband ignores his friends' racially disturbing remarks..e.g...using the N-word

Dr. Laura suggests that the wife develope a sense of humor, like they do on HBO?

WTF? So now HBO is the model upon which we should socially interact?


----------



## Truthmatters

Note this Laura never really let the black women finish any point she was trying to make.

How the hell do you righties think you can solve any of this without listening to black people?


----------



## blastoff

Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.   

Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> Note this Laura never really let the black women finish any point she was trying to make.
> 
> How the hell does anyone think you can solve any of this without listening to black people?



Fixed.

You're remarks would sound a lot less retarded if they weren't filled with blind partisanship.

Dr. Laura is an _*example of all whites*_ who prefer that blacks "keep smiling" rather than become angry about blatent racism.


----------



## Truthmatters

now go look at how its the people on the right who do this.


----------



## elvis

threads merged. ~elvis.


----------



## kwc57

Dante said:


> Is Dr. Laura a Tea Party Supporter???[/COLOR]




Say what?  The Tea Party movement.......which I am not part of......has to do with limited gubmint and lower taxes.  The racial smear doesn't work for anyone who has their eyes actually open.  Educate yourself.  Try again.


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> now go look at how its the people on the right who do this.



of course it is.

here, have a cookie and fuck off.


----------



## rightwinger

blastoff said:


> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.



As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't

If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean

If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean


Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean


----------



## Truthmatters

One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.

Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
Click to expand...


the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?



if she cut her off, how do you know what she intended to say?

dope


----------



## blastoff

rightwinger said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
Click to expand...


You and Rock are entitled to your opinions.  But, again, what part of what she said isn't true?


----------



## WillowTree

Mad Scientist said:


> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
> Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.
> 
> I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).
> 
> You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.
> 
> Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.



took the words right out of my mouth, if ****** is okay for some it is okay for all, or else blacks are hypocrites.. one or the other, it's either a bad word or it isn't.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she cut her off, how do you know what she intended to say?
> 
> dope
Click to expand...


vulcan mind meld?


----------



## del

elvis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she cut her off, how do you know what she intended to say?
> 
> dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> vulcan mind meld?
Click to expand...


good thought but that presumes two minds, and we're at least one short if truthsplattered is part of the mix.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Two questions:

1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?

2.  Why?


----------



## elvis

NYcarbineer said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?



same reason anyone listens to any talk radio show.


----------



## Shogun

I do not agree with ethnicity-based limitations on vocabulary.


----------



## Stephanie

Mediamatters seems to listen to Dr. Laura.

so ask them why?

as we can see here we know WHY.

stir stir stir the pot.


----------



## Truthmatters

To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten


----------



## Samson

blastoff said:


> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.



Whether or not HBO does something or not isn't the point.

Is Everything that happens on HBO now acceptable social behaviour?


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?



one answer, evidently asswipe, MEdia Doesn'tMatter listens to her.. take notes whydonchya? and stfu with the cutesy questions.


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten



i doubt that remembering stupid shit is a problem for you.


----------



## WillowTree

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt that remembering stupid shit is a problem for you.
Click to expand...




didn't you start a forum just for her stupid shit?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
Click to expand...


What kind of country do we live in? 

The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.


----------



## Tank

http://yourblackfriend.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/******.jpg


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one answer, evidently asswipe, MEdia Doesn'tMatter listens to her.. take notes whydonchya? and stfu with the cutesy questions.
Click to expand...


You're the kind of person who would call Dr. Laura.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
Click to expand...


no my dear, you show you're stupid in trying to tell OTHERS how and what they should say.  now carry on with your FREE SPEECH.


----------



## Douger

As long as there are ' real murkins" there will be racism.
Here's a hard core repugnicanT musician.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uo_mR7mDpE]YouTube - David Allan Coe - ****** Fucker[/ame]


----------



## del

as long as there's douger, there'll be really stupid things posted here.

thanks, douger


----------



## NYcarbineer

elvis said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same reason anyone listens to any talk radio show.
Click to expand...


Each talk radio show has it's own audience.  Dr. Laura obviously knows hers.


----------



## Truthmatters

Step you can call black people ****** all you want.

No one is stopping you.

Its just shows you are a racist if you do.

Its not against the law to be racist.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no my dear, you show you're stupid in trying to tell OTHERS how and what they should say.  now carry on with your FREE SPEECH.
Click to expand...


Oh, that's the other thing.  People like you seem to take pride in their stupidity.

What is that all about??


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not agains the law to be racist.



LOL, never use the word myself, but even if I did that doesn't make me a racist just because you lefties deem it so. 
now carry on with your FREE SPEECH dear.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not against the law to be racist.



True, but your lucky that being stupid isn't illegal.


----------



## Samson

NYcarbineer said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same reason anyone listens to any talk radio show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each talk radio show has it's own audience.  Dr. Laura obviously knows hers.
Click to expand...



You objectivity is really impressive.

Really

Impressive


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no my dear, you show you're stupid in trying to tell OTHERS how and what they should say.  now carry on with your FREE SPEECH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's the other thing.  People like you seem to take pride in their stupidity.
> 
> What is that all about??
Click to expand...


LOL, R-e-s-o-r-t to insults when Nothing else.
no problem, we understand.


----------



## Shogun

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
Click to expand...


let me ask you though....  We assume that, in such a scenero, the white guy is standing over toby and screaming ****** at a black man.



but, what if you have known a black guy since the 6th grade, he is like a brother to you, and one piece you your nomenclature is, "My Nigga, Omar"?  Despite historic connotation linked to the word, i have to say, it's application is not wholly universal.  It's a giant red herring to lambaste a white person for saying a single word without considering the context of its use.

what other words can white people refrain from sounding out?


----------



## Truthmatters

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not against the law to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but your lucky that being stupid isn't illegal.
Click to expand...


Why would having you in jail bother me?


----------



## manifold

Shogun said:


> I do not agree with ethnicity-based limitations on vocabulary.



But I'd wager my next twelve paychecks that you abide by them in the workplace all the same.


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
Click to expand...


but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Who the fuck is Dr. Laura, Dr Phil's sister?

Here's a tip for you. If your Dr. is addresses by their title then their first name, unless he's a pediatrician don't listen to him or her.


----------



## manifold

Truthmatters said:


> To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten



So that's it huh?  You're jealous cuz nobody does that for you.


----------



## WillowTree

Truthmatters said:


> To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten



so you admit to "stir stir stir the pot" bingo.


----------



## Truthmatters

willow Dr Laura refused to listen to this young black woman and cut her off repeatedly.

Laura has air time and MMs whole job is to make sure idiots with airtime are held accountable.


----------



## Shogun

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with ethnicity-based limitations on vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd wager my next twelve paychecks that you abide by them in the workplace all the same.
Click to expand...


I abide by rules of the workplace regardless of vocabulary.  I also abide by the dress code; your point?


Now, would you surmise that I let social restrictions limit my vocab at USMB?


----------



## goldcatt

Context is everything. Isn't it always?

I'd agree a word probably shouldn't have that much power. But it does. Telling people who are bothered by it to shut up and grow a sense of humor (yes, I know those aren't her exact words) isn't the answer.


----------



## Samson

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.
Click to expand...







Did a dancing black person call you a monkey?

That must have been pretty traumatic: It explains a lot.

Shit, I hope you've seen a therapist, and received councelling.


----------



## Tank

The truth hurts


----------



## manifold

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not agree with ethnicity-based limitations on vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd wager my next twelve paychecks that you abide by them in the workplace all the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I abide by rules of the workplace regardless of vocabulary.  I also abide by the dress code; your point?
> 
> 
> Now, would you surmise that I let social restrictions limit my vocab at USMB?
Click to expand...



I doubt you go around using the word ****** period.

I'm guessing that you only use it here.... like me.


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> MMs whole job is to make sure idiots with airtime are held accountable.



I believe you know all about that.


----------



## Tank

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UNTVuUwIDfI/TD5WqtXg_BI/AAAAAAAAAbY/W42Os-fW9D4/s400/******%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## Shogun

manifold said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd wager my next twelve paychecks that you abide by them in the workplace all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I abide by rules of the workplace regardless of vocabulary.  I also abide by the dress code; your point?
> 
> 
> Now, would you surmise that I let social restrictions limit my vocab at USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you go around using the word ****** period.
> 
> I'm guessing that you only use it here.... like me.
Click to expand...


....well, except for fond words about "my nigga Omar"....


and when singing along to 36 Chambers...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knnav0aIkEI]YouTube - Shame On a Nigga[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

I'm still LMAO that people are freaked out over this. Get over it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.
Click to expand...


And the kind of country where too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a monkey.


----------



## Samson

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the kind of country where too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a monkey.
Click to expand...


Could you please clarify:

Who is it OK to call a monkey?

Lemme Guess.......Republican Presidents?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Samson said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> same reason anyone listens to any talk radio show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each talk radio show has it's own audience.  Dr. Laura obviously knows hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
Click to expand...


That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.

Dr. Laura has a conservative audience.  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the conservatives defending her.  

If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her conservative audience.

You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?


----------



## Madeline

Well, this turned into a snotfest whilst I slept.  Ya me!

BTW...anyone (who actually listened to the rant) think Dr. Laura spoke to the caller with _respect_?


----------



## Truthmatters

It is not racist to call a white person a monkey.

It is racist to call a black person a monkey.

The reason this is the case is because of history.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Is Doctor Laura still on?
> 
> Why would anyone take advice from someone who has messed up their personal life so much?



I'm actually surprised...she started at KFI in Los Angeles and I listen to that station a lot...and haven't heard her in a few years...thought she'd taken the money and retired.


----------



## Truthmatters

Madeline said:


> Well, this turned into a snotfest whilst I slept.  Ya me!
> 
> BTW...anyone (who actually listened to the rant) think Dr. Laura spoke to the caller with _respect_?



No she did not, she interupted her and never allowed her to finish anything she was saying.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Samson said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the kind of country where too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you please clarify:
> 
> Who is it OK to call a monkey?
> 
> Lemme Guess.......Republican Presidents?
Click to expand...


It is not extremely racially offensive, supported by ample historical context, to call a white guy a monkey.  

I should be shocked you don't know that.  I'm not shocked at that kind of ignorance anymore.  Thanks, internet!!


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each talk radio show has it's own audience.  Dr. Laura obviously knows hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura has a *conservative audience.*  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the* conservatives defending *her.
> 
> If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her *conservative audience.*
> 
> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Madeline said:


> Well, this turned into a snotfest whilst I slept.  Ya me!
> 
> BTW...anyone (who actually listened to the rant) think Dr. Laura spoke to the caller with _respect_?



In all fairness to Dr. Laura, abusing her callers is part of the formula for her show.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> Note this Laura never really let the black women finish any point she was trying to make.
> 
> How the hell do you righties think you can solve any of this without listening to black people?



We listen to you all the time.


----------



## lizzie

rightwinger said:


> Is Doctor Laura still on?
> 
> Why would anyone take advice from someone who has messed up their personal life so much?


 
It's not really the question of messing up one's personal life, but do they have the integrity to fix it at some point? This, to me, is the measure of a life's work. Virtually everyone screws up at some point, in some manner. Some people like their dysfuntion enough to wallow in it. Others try to pull themselves out of it.


----------



## Madeline

Well, if that is true NYCarbineer, why would the caller have called?  Masochism?


----------



## Samson

Stephanie said:


> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.



I think it is just as narrow minded to believe Dr. Laura's audience (whether its conservative or not) appreciated her answer, as it is to believe blacks shouldn't be insulted when the N-word is used because its used on HBO.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> Dr. Laura had dark meat on her turkey...
> 
> (CNN) -- Talk radio host Dr. Laura Schlessinger has issued an apology for saying the N-word several times during an on-air conversation with a caller this week.
> 
> "I talk every day about doing the right thing. And yesterday, I did the wrong thing," Schlessinger said on her radio show Wednesday.
> 
> "I was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the N -word all the way out -- more than one time. And that was wrong. I'll say it again -- that was wrong."
> 
> The woman then asked about the use of the N-word.
> 
> Schlessinger said "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----."
> ---
> 
> Is Dr. Laura a Tea Party Supporter???



Dr. Laura has to be a Tea Party supporter.


----------



## Avatar4321

del said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make sure the stupid shit she says is not forgotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt that remembering stupid shit is a problem for you.
Click to expand...


Not sure why anyone wants to remember stupid crap. Id rather remember the smart stuff.


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you don't have a problem when a blackperson waltzs in here and calls a bunch of white people monkeys but white people aren't supposed to call black people monkeys either so what we have here is a bunch of racist blacks who don't want to play nice in the sandbox and start crying a fucking river when someone calls them a name.. people are tired of that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the kind of country where too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a monkey.
Click to expand...


tell us why monkey


----------



## NYcarbineer

Madeline said:


> Well, if that is true NYCarbineer, why would the caller have called?  Masochism?



To slightly sidestep, wasn't it Dr. Laura that got caught planting people and questions in her audience when she had a tv show?

To answer your question, most of her callers simply sound stupid.  God knows what motivates the stupid.


----------



## WillowTree

Samson said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is just as narrow minded to believe Dr. Laura's audience (whether its conservative or not) appreciated her answer, as it is to believe blacks shouldn't be insulted when the N-word is used because its used on HBO.
Click to expand...


what insults intelligence is the idea that one set of people can declare "power" over a word and forbid another set of people from using it. it's fucking racist and ridiculous. and that was Dr. Laura's point.


----------



## Madeline

BTW, I'm not black and the "N word" upsets me terribly.  Yes, I think Chris Rock is hilarious.  But IRL, socially?  I cannot -- _cannot_ -- abide to hear that word from _anyone_.

I think this is partially an age thingy.  And mebbe it isn't all bad, if some people can feel comfy saying the word or hearing it.  But for me, it brings back too many horrible memories, and I never, ever wanna have it spoken in my presence.

But no worries. After our sense of what is socially acceptable is buried with all us old farts, you guys can use all the racial epithets you like and call it "hip".  Mebbe yours will be a better world...who knows?


----------



## Avatar4321

goldcatt said:


> Context is everything. Isn't it always?
> 
> I'd agree a word probably shouldn't have that much power. But it does. Telling people who are bothered by it to shut up and grow a sense of humor (yes, I know those aren't her exact words) isn't the answer.



Context is everything. You'd think after all the Sherrod controversy, people would realize that.


----------



## Stephanie

So if conservative talk show "adjust" their talking to fit the mindless minds of conservatives.

*what dose it make a person* who Follows MEDIAMATTERS, a site set up to listen to conservative talk radio just to STIR THE SHIT POT.

know what I call them who follow Mediamatters., mindless robotic useful tools.


----------



## Avatar4321

Madeline said:


> Well, this turned into a snotfest whilst I slept.  Ya me!
> 
> BTW...anyone (who actually listened to the rant) think Dr. Laura spoke to the caller with _respect_?



No. Course not. But I don't see how that suddenly makes her evil, uncredible, and slurs the Tea Parties. Especially since I dont know that she has any connection to them.

This thread has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> It is not racist to call a white person a monkey.
> 
> It is racist to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> The reason this is the case is because of history.



You must seriously hate Darwinism.


----------



## AquaAthena

Mad Scientist said:


> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
> Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.
> 
> I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).
> 
> You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.
> 
> Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.



 All very true. Let us hope he doesn't *get out the black vote *in November.  The poor and minorities still want us to support them.


----------



## Samson

Avatar4321 said:


> This thread has gotten ridiculous.



Let's Alert the Authorities!!!


----------



## rightwinger

blastoff said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Rock are entitled to your opinions.  But, again, what part of what she said isn't true?
Click to expand...


The point is that if oppressed people joke about their oppression as a way to deal with it...it is acceptable
If the oppressor joins in ...it is not acceptable


----------



## del

Samson said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Alert the Authorities!!!
Click to expand...


we already know


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> All very true. Let us hope he doesn't *get out the black vote *in November.  The poor and minorities still want us to support them.



No, the POOR want support.


----------



## Samson

del said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Alert the Authorities!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we already know
Click to expand...




*****damn apathetic bureaucracy****


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura has a *conservative audience.*  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the* conservatives defending *her.
> 
> If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her *conservative audience.*
> 
> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

del said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gotten ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Alert the Authorities!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we already know
Click to expand...


I feel safe now.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
Click to expand...


We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"

If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.

However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.


----------



## blastoff

Samson said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not HBO does something or not isn't the point.
> 
> Is Everything that happens on HBO now acceptable social behaviour?
Click to expand...


My point was Dr. Laura simply spoke the truth, and I used Chris Rock as but one example of her allegation.  

Can't speak to everything one hears on HBO but it's certainly apparent many black people don't object to the Rock example I cited, or rap lyrics, etc. for that matter.


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
Click to expand...


with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't*
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
Click to expand...


I doubt your desire to call black people '******' so you can feel equal, is a reflection on what kind of a country we live in. I suspect it is a reflection on how you were raised and educated.


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not agains the law to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, never use the word myself, but even if I did that doesn't make me a racist just because you lefties deem it so.
> now carry on with your FREE SPEECH dear.
Click to expand...


You have no concept of what FREE SPEECH is.

Free speech means you can't be prosecuted for what you say. It does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say. You are judged on everything you say or write. If people are offended and refuse to deal with you, you do not get to claim "Free Speech"


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmmmK.
> I will always post to point out the hypocrisy and idiocy of the lefties. you all post stuff over and over about what a damn radio host talks about as if it is soooooooooooooo IMPORTANT in the BIG PICTURE of life. it takes very little to get your all's panties in a bunch, which in a way is VERY amusing most of the time.
> so carry on with your FREE SPEECH, bucko.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.
Click to expand...


naw, as long as inferior people like you have a megaphone, the debate will be unavoidable.

most normal white people don't care what blacks call each other -- we just live our lives without being upset that blacks can call each other '******' but we shouldn't.

it's not a big deal to people who have no desire to call blacks '*******'


----------



## rightwinger

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.
Click to expand...


So you believe that white people calling black people "*******" brings us closer?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not agains the law to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, never use the word myself, but even if I did that doesn't make me a racist just because you lefties deem it so.
> now carry on with your FREE SPEECH dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no concept of what FREE SPEECH is.
> 
> Free speech means you can't be prosecuted for what you say. It does not mean that there are no consequences for what you say. You are judged on everything you say or write. If people are offended and refuse to deal with you, you do not get to claim "Free Speech"
Click to expand...


LOL, what a bunch of horseshit.
so what if people are offended by what a person says and don't want to deal with them. isn't that how friggen LIFE WORKS anyway.
good grief.


----------



## Samson

blastoff said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not HBO does something or not isn't the point.
> 
> Is Everything that happens on HBO now acceptable social behaviour?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was Dr. Laura simply spoke the truth, and I used Chris Rock as but one example of her allegation.
> 
> Can't speak to everything one hears on HBO but it's certainly apparent many black people don't object to the Rock example I cited, or rap lyrics, etc. for that matter.
Click to expand...


You and Dr Laura don't think there's a difference between HBO and reality.




amazing.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people calling black people "*******" brings us closer?
Click to expand...


just as close as black people calling others Uncle Toms, crackers, whiteys, etc etc.
get a grip.


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

Man you just dont get it do you?

You can say ****** all you want.

We can call you a racist all we want for your behavior.

The law has nothing to do with it.

You can maybe sue for defamation of charactor but you would lose because the judge would deem using the word as proof of your racism.


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, here comes the spew. so many words and such little sense like usual. and lookie, the words all BIG BIG BIG PRINT. whooohoo
> carry on little one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Truthmatters said:


> Man you just dont get it do you?
> 
> You can say ****** all you want.
> 
> We can call you a racist all we want for your behavior.
> 
> The law has nothing to do with it.
> 
> You can maybe sue for defamation of charactor but you would lose because the judge would deem using the word as proof of your racism.



truthie does IT again!!!!! twice in one week.


----------



## 52ndStreet

I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
When the word ****** is used by a white person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp
back to the time of slavery, and the white person using the word automatically appears as a slave master, or slave owner.

This is why blacks get so enraged when whites use the word "******". So , if I were I white person I would never say the word "******" in the presence of any Black person.

This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!


----------



## Samson

52ndStreet said:


> I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
> When the word ****** is used by a what person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp



SOOOOOoooooOOOO, when black people use the word "******,' then its throws the black person's mind into a giggle-fit?

Should I laugh?


----------



## Stephanie

52ndStreet said:


> I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
> When the word ****** is used by a what person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp
> back to the time of slavery, and the white person using the word automatically appears as a slave master, or slave owner.
> 
> This is why blacks get so enraged when whites use the word "******". So , if I were I white person I would never say the word "******" in the presence of any Black person.
> 
> This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!



fer crying out loud, how many YEARS are they going to hang onto slavery. I'm not saying that it should be forgotten, but most of the black population today don't  
have parents and probably very few grandparents who dealt with all that. it seems to be an EXCUSE to hang onto hate, prejudices, and playing the victim.
it's pure bs that they can call everyone else whatever they feel like, yet others are "suppose" to be sensitive to words for them.


----------



## midcan5

Damn, and she is a Dr. !!!  Proves education does not make you rational or insightful.

What person likes others talking about them or assessing them based on freckles or red hair. I come up to you and I say, 'how are things short person? How do you see over the steering wheel?' Simple example but extend it to any characteristic, particularly those that involve negatives. Judgement based on the fact Midcan5 is a super person though is much appreciated but completely deserved.

There is a brilliant Seinfeld episode in which they explore this simple summing of the person by religion or occupation. They play the card that it is OK so long as you are a member, but they switch back and forth and in the end the method of judging another gets into truly hateful territory as Jerry finally looks flabbergasted. Maybe humor can touch a depth that conversation has a hard time with.

No one today likes to admit they are racists, there are always reasons for attitudes and actions, and asking someone about racism gets into areas that challenge assumptions most don't like to face. 

"Racism is not about how you look, it is about how people assign meaning to how you look." Robin D.G. Kelley


http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/128275-race-poverty-where-are-we-now.html


----------



## Political Junky

Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.


----------



## Stephanie

Political Junky said:


> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
> Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.



you lefties are some sick assed people. sick shit right here folks.
and we are suppose to think they CARE the most about others.


----------



## rightwinger

Political Junky said:


> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
> Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.



It doesn't matter how wide she spreads her legs.......she does not get to use the "N" word


----------



## Samson

Stephanie said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
> When the word ****** is used by a what person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp
> back to the time of slavery, and the white person using the word automatically appears as a slave master, or slave owner.
> 
> This is why blacks get so enraged when whites use the word "******". So , if I were I white person I would never say the word "******" in the presence of any Black person.
> 
> This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fer crying out loud, how many YEARS are they going to hang onto slavery.
Click to expand...


Well, Jews celebrate passover, their deliverance from Egyptian Slavery.....1225 B.C.

Its been 3235 years, and they're still "hangin' onto slavery."


----------



## Samson

Stephanie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
> Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lefties are some sick assed people. sick shit right here folks.
> and we are suppose to think they CARE the most about others.
Click to expand...


Desperate times require desperate measures: Their Ideology's Credability is disappearing faster than a turd in a ten gallon toilet.


----------



## 52ndStreet

We must also note that this Dr. Laura also stated that Homosexuals and lesbians, who I agree with her on this, are psychologically , and or mentally deranged individuals.


----------



## Stephanie

Samson said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
> When the word ****** is used by a what person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp
> back to the time of slavery, and the white person using the word automatically appears as a slave master, or slave owner.
> 
> This is why blacks get so enraged when whites use the word "******". So , if I were I white person I would never say the word "******" in the presence of any Black person.
> 
> This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fer crying out loud, how many YEARS are they going to hang onto slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Jews celebrate passover, their deliverance from Egyptian Slavery.....1225 B.C.
> 
> Its been 3235 years, and they're still "hangin' onto slavery."
Click to expand...


good point, don't know if you got mine to 52ndstreet.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?



go fuck yourself.....PLEASE....


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
> Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how wide she spreads her legs.......she does not get to use the "N" word
Click to expand...


says who?, you brownshirt jackbooted lefties..


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> It is not racist to call a white person a monkey.
> 
> It is racist to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> The reason this is the case is because of history.


No, it's because black people look and act like monkeys.


----------



## rightwinger

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not racist to call a white person a monkey.
> 
> It is racist to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> The reason this is the case is because of history.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's because black people look and act like monkeys.
Click to expand...


As do certain racist trolls


----------



## rightwinger

midcan5 said:


> Damn, and she is a Dr. !!!  Proves education does not make you rational or insightful.
> 
> What person likes others talking about them or assessing them based on freckles or red hair. I come up to you and I say, 'how are things short person? How do you see over the steering wheel?' Simple example but extend it to any characteristic, particularly those that involve negatives. Judgement based on the fact Midcan5 is a super person though is much appreciated but completely deserved.
> 
> There is a brilliant Seinfeld episode in which they explore this simple summing of the person by religion or occupation. They play the card that it is OK so long as you are a member, but they switch back and forth and in the end the method of judging another gets into truly hateful territory as Jerry finally looks flabbergasted. Maybe humor can touch a depth that conservation has a hard time with.
> 
> No one today likes to admit they are racists, there are always reasons for attitudes and actions, and asking someone about racism gets into areas that challenge assumptions most don't like to face.
> 
> "Racism is not about how you look, it is about how people assign meaning to how you look." Robin D.G. Kelley
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/128275-race-poverty-where-are-we-now.html



You Anti-Dentite!


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people calling black people "*******" brings us closer?
Click to expand...


No, what I believe is having the same standard for decency. If the word ****** isn't decent then it isn't decent. and that's just the way it is.


----------



## WillowTree

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, here comes the spew. so many words and such little sense like usual. and lookie, the words all BIG BIG BIG PRINT. whooohoo
> carry on little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's such a fundamentally fucked up fucktard, isn't he? and besides which he just isn't decent. he's a piss poor excuse for protoplasam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullfighter

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But ease ok for Vicente Fox to use "******". He only president of helper monkeys!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the kind of country where too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please clarify:
> 
> Who is it OK to call a monkey?
> 
> Lemme Guess.......Republican Presidents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not extremely racially offensive, supported by ample historical context, to call a white guy a monkey.
> 
> I should be shocked you don't know that.  I'm not shocked at that kind of ignorance anymore.  Thanks, internet!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura has a *conservative audience.*  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the* conservatives defending *her.
> 
> If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her *conservative audience.*
> 
> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

I do believe the Dante is off his meds. he has now taken to talking to HIMSELF.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura has a *conservative audience.*  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the* conservatives defending *her.
> 
> If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her *conservative audience.*
> 
> *You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here is where the shit in this thread starts.
> 
> steph-infection is so hot on flame and shit all over everything she gets the quotes all fucked up
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?

Or is just more white guilt run amok?


----------



## rightwinger

manifold said:


> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?



I got nothing to say....

Just checking out your avatar


----------



## Dante

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same reason anyone listens to any talk radio show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each talk radio show has it's own audience.  Dr. Laura obviously knows hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You objectivity is really impressive.
> 
> Really
> 
> Impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes no sense.  If that was your intention, well done.
> 
> Dr. Laura has a conservative audience.  I'm sure she knows that.  And in this thread, look at all the conservatives defending her.
> 
> If there was any method to her madness, which is of course debatable, then it was that she knows her conservative audience.
> 
> You don't think conservative talk show hosts consciously adjust their rhetoric to play to the audiences they know they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh BARF, you all ever get tired of repeating the same ole shit about conservatives.
> and from what I see, no one here is DEFENDING Dr. Laure, it's more like no one here GIVES A RATS ASS.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the second highest number of posts in this thread just to tell us you don't care about this?
> 
> That's another shining example of your posting style.
Click to expand...

It goes beyond posting style.

Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'

this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******' 

---


----------



## Dante

manifold said:


> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?



it's white idiots upset that blacks call each other '******' and whites cannot.

wtf is up with dat?


----------



## Sheldon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuLrBLxbLxw]YouTube - Louis C.K - **** & ******[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd, here comes the spew. so many words and such little sense like usual. and lookie, the words all BIG BIG BIG PRINT. whooohoo
> carry on little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're misquoting me Stinky.
Click to expand...


----------



## NYcarbineer

WillowTree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hell you say, what a Country when certain GROUPS of people are ALLOWED to say certain things and others aren't. what friggen country do we live AGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with your set of rules, racism and divide will never go away. just try it.
Click to expand...


Ah, see in the Willowtree world, racism will end when it becomes permissible for white people to call blacks *******, and blacks don't complain about it.

And I guess when women stopped being offended at being called *****, then sexism will be over.


----------



## CurveLight

I read the transcript and I gotta say.....what the fuck is wrong with people?  Dr Laura didn't do anything wrong and the caller getting all self righteous simply because Laura pointed out "******" is used quite often in entertainment is a fucking sad joke.  This is manufactured outrage over stoopid shit.


----------



## NYcarbineer

So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?


----------



## elvis

NYcarbineer said:


> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?




They already know Maher is an asshole and nothing he says would surprise them.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?



omg, now it's change the subject into what is wasn't to begin with.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr. Laura, later:

*"I did the wrong thing."*

This happens all the time.  How great is it when some rightwing nut like Dr. Laura says something repugnant,

and the wingnuts of the world stampede in, en masse, to defend it,

and then before you know it the rightwinger comes back and admits he/she was wrong, thus siding with all those who said it was wrong,

and leaving the stupid wingnuts who stupidly defended her twisting in the wind like a bunch of puppets abandoned by their puppetmaster.

lololololololololol


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, now it's change the subject into what is wasn't to begin with.
Click to expand...


I thought the subject was certain words that certain people are offended by.

Shouldn't we be able to call you women '*****' in everyday conversation?  Wouldn't that make the world a better place?  Isn't any woman being offended by being called that name 

'hypersensitive'?


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Dr. Laura, later:
> 
> *"I did the wrong thing."*
> 
> This happens all the time.  How great is it when some rightwing nut like Dr. Laura says something repugnant,
> 
> and the wingnuts of the world stampede in, en masse, to defend it,
> 
> and then before you know it the rightwinger comes back and admits he/she was wrong, thus siding with all those who said it was wrong,
> 
> and leaving the stupid wingnuts who stupidly defended her twisting in the wind like a bunch of puppets abandoned by their puppetmaster.
> 
> lololololololololol



well good, now all you lefties can the KNOT out of your panties.
sheeesh


----------



## elvis

NYcarbineer said:


> Dr. Laura, later:
> 
> *"I did the wrong thing."*
> 
> This happens all the time.  How great is it when some rightwing nut like Dr. Laura says something repugnant,
> 
> and the wingnuts of the world stampede in, en masse, to defend it,
> 
> and then before you know it the rightwinger comes back and admits he/she was wrong, thus siding with all those who said it was wrong,
> 
> and leaving the stupid wingnuts who stupidly defended her twisting in the wind like a bunch of puppets abandoned by their puppetmaster.
> 
> lololololololololol



Do you really think she's sorry?  Probably more like the network didn't want to get in hot water with advertisers.  think Imus.


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, now it's change the subject into what is wasn't to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the subject was certain words that certain people are offended by.
> 
> Shouldn't we be able to call you women '*****' in everyday conversation?  Wouldn't that make the world a better place?  Isn't any woman being offended by being called that name
> 
> 'hypersensitive'?
Click to expand...


oh brother. nothing stops you all from calling women *****. it's done here all the time. 
the only thing I suggest is you better be able to back up when you call that TO A WOMANS FACE.


----------



## rightwinger

elvis said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura, later:
> 
> *"I did the wrong thing."*
> 
> This happens all the time.  How great is it when some rightwing nut like Dr. Laura says something repugnant,
> 
> and the wingnuts of the world stampede in, en masse, to defend it,
> 
> and then before you know it the rightwinger comes back and admits he/she was wrong, thus siding with all those who said it was wrong,
> 
> and leaving the stupid wingnuts who stupidly defended her twisting in the wind like a bunch of puppets abandoned by their puppetmaster.
> 
> lololololololololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think she's sorry?  Probably more like the network didn't want to get in hot water with advertisers.  think Imus.
Click to expand...


Yea...she is sorry

Like when she said homosexuals are defective

or when she said that women who's men cheat on them deserve it because they aren't taing care of their men well enough


----------



## Sheldon

NYcarbineer said:


> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?



I think there's an important distinction between that example, and what Dr Laura did. She didn't call any black people *******. if she said, 'this ****** lady calling into my show is such a dumbass', then it'd be different. In that context, it's clearly meant as an insult.

But what happened was she just reflected, accurately, what it's like on HBO. Kat Williams says nigga every fifteen seconds, literally, he replaces it with guys and people.

I think he even refers to white people as niggas. 


#

One thing i have to say about all this, and it seems pretty obvious, is that just because the word is used on HBO and in hip-hop, doesn't mean all or even most black people use the word gratuitously, or even at all. A friend's dad won't even allow the word in the house, and if it's in music then the headphone have to go on. There's heavy, emotionally-charged, baggage that goes back to Jim Crow and shackles in the country, and even blacks my age are not unanimous about using that word. So the whitey excuse that, 'well, blacks use it so why can't I?' is pretty lame, because many blacks do not use that word.


----------



## Zona

I listened closely to what went down here.  The caller was asking her for advice because she was black and was married to a white guy who's friends threw around that word...

This "DR's" advice was to get a sense of humor (about the "N" word?) and to not interracially marry.  There is no defense for any of that.  

Look, her saying blacks say it in rap all the time is true...its an old thing that goes back and forth.  I am not concentrating on that.  Blacks say that to blacks, Asians say things to Asians as well.  Same with Italians etc.

She is not a member of any of those groups.  She seems to be offended because she cant use a word?  Why would she want to anyway?  Eh...forget that part, stick on her saying this woman should lighten up because someone said it in front of her or who she can marry.  Oh and dont NAACP me?  Damn.

Fuck that.


----------



## Zona

elvis said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura, later:
> 
> *"I did the wrong thing."*
> 
> This happens all the time.  How great is it when some rightwing nut like Dr. Laura says something repugnant,
> 
> and the wingnuts of the world stampede in, en masse, to defend it,
> 
> and then before you know it the rightwinger comes back and admits he/she was wrong, thus siding with all those who said it was wrong,
> 
> and leaving the stupid wingnuts who stupidly defended her twisting in the wind like a bunch of puppets abandoned by their puppetmaster.
> 
> lololololololololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think she's sorry?  Probably more like the network didn't want to get in hot water with advertisers.  think Imus.
Click to expand...



Agreed.


----------



## Modbert

She's sorry that she got caught, that's about it.


----------



## jillian

Stephanie said:


> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.



a bigger whiner than you?


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bigger whiner than you?
Click to expand...


awww my friend jilly, you urt me fweelings.
and if you want to talk about whiners, you my dear sure have become once since the Obama became President. you weren't like that during the Bush years here. it's not very becoming on you dear.


----------



## CurveLight

NYcarbineer said:


> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?




What are you talking about?


----------



## Madeline

manifold said:


> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?



You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.


----------



## jillian

Stephanie said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bigger whiner than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww my friend jilly, you urt me fweelings.
> and if you want to talk about whiners, you my dear sure have become once since the Obama became President. you weren't like that during the Bush years here. it's not very becoming on you dear.
Click to expand...


awwwwwwwwww... poor steffie pooh...perhaps you need one of these:






maybe it will give you a more accurate perception of yourself.


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> a bigger whiner than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww my friend jilly, you urt me fweelings.
> and if you want to talk about whiners, you my dear sure have become once since the Obama became President. you weren't like that during the Bush years here. it's not very becoming on you dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwww... poor steffie pooh...perhaps you need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it will give you a more accurate perception of yourself.
Click to expand...



see what I mean, you've become a little bitter too.
oh well, I guess I can understand why.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Do I care?
> 
> I know you live in a world where someone saying a word you don't like and which is incredibly rude makes them some sort of evil person. But real world people are people. They say stupid things.
> 
> You really need to come up with better arguments than yelling racist. People just aren't naive to your tactics anymore.



Are you really that stupid?? Jade seemed like a very nice, intelligent woman. She called that stupid cow for help and look at what she got!!! Saying the N word over and over was bad enough, but then the "doctor" came up with this gem:

"If you're that hypersensitive about color and don't have a sense of humor, don't marry out of your race," the talk show host said.

This is not some woman that just says "stupid things". I can't believe you don't see that.


----------



## NoOilForWar

Dr. Whore-a is a nazi


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
Click to expand...



No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.  

My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"


----------



## blastoff

Samson said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not HBO does something or not isn't the point.
> 
> Is Everything that happens on HBO now acceptable social behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was Dr. Laura simply spoke the truth, and I used Chris Rock as but one example of her allegation.
> 
> Can't speak to everything one hears on HBO but it's certainly apparent many black people don't object to the Rock example I cited, or rap lyrics, etc. for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Dr Laura don't think there's a difference between HBO and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing.
Click to expand...


LOL...I'd say you're the one who has a problem with reality.


----------



## jillian

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
Click to expand...


so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?

i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.


----------



## manifold

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
Click to expand...


you do if you want people to care


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
Click to expand...


Yeah, curve light thinks the husband  wants to darken his self image.


----------



## Madeline

I don't think you can ever completely "put yourself in someone else's shoes"  but damn, this lady's husband should have the balls to stand up for his wife and tell his friends and family they cannot insult blacks in their home.  Unfortunately, some husbands have no such balls.


----------



## Madeline

manifold said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do if you want people to care
Click to expand...


Nope.  Considerate people alter their behavior when told.  Inconsiderate people don't...so I just smack them.  Fear is a great motivator as well.  So far, my only problem has been kids who seem confused anyone would find the word offensive, especially when sung....but nice kids will change the radio station if asked.


----------



## manifold

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want people to care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  Considerate people alter their behavior when told.  Inconsiderate people don't...so I just smack them.  Fear is a great motivator as well.  So far, my only problem has been kids who seem confused anyone would find the word offensive, especially when sung....but nice kids will change the radio station if asked.
Click to expand...



I would say that being considerate isn't the same as giving a damn, but perhaps I'm splitting hairs.


----------



## Tank

My mom says if a name your called upsets you, maybe it's true?


----------



## rightwinger

jillian said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
Click to expand...


The guy is a creep if he stands up for his buddies over his wife


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any enwerds that are actually upset by this?
> 
> Or is just more white guilt run amok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
Click to expand...




elvis said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, curve light thinks the husband  wants to darken his self image.
Click to expand...




jillian said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
Click to expand...



Since I've no idea what her husband has said I can't make that assessment.  I noticed you glossed right over the contents of my post to push up a strawman.  You only know what she said and there are at least 4 sides to every story.


----------



## Tank

http://memegenerator.net/Successful-Negro/ImageMacro/801812/Successful-Negro-At-least-Im-not-a-******.jpg


----------



## NYcarbineer

Regarding the already idiotic argument that since blacks use the word ****** ...etc. blah blah blah....

What about the black people that don't use that word?  who do find it extremely offensive?

When did you decide they don't matter?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg, now it's change the subject into what is wasn't to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the subject was certain words that certain people are offended by.
> 
> Shouldn't we be able to call you women '*****' in everyday conversation?  Wouldn't that make the world a better place?  Isn't any woman being offended by being called that name
> 
> 'hypersensitive'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh brother. nothing stops you all from calling women *****. it's done here all the time.
> the only thing I suggest is you better be able to back up when you call that TO A WOMANS FACE.
Click to expand...


Ah, see, you are offended by THAT word.

  another phoney steps in it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?



The anti-mixed marriage shot she tosses in is pretty rich too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Mad Scientist said:


> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> .



Out of context?  They posted the entire fucking segment from the moment she takes the call until she finally stops yapping about it.

What context is missing, genius?


----------



## Tank

Me and my white friends call each other ******* all the time, and nobody gets mad, we always laugh.


----------



## manifold

Racist





Not Racist





Any questions?


----------



## Madeline

The monkey-Bush is not racist because it does not conjure up images or phrases in which anyone who looks like Bush was called "sub-human".


----------



## Stephanie

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the subject was certain words that certain people are offended by.
> 
> Shouldn't we be able to call you women '*****' in everyday conversation?  Wouldn't that make the world a better place?  Isn't any woman being offended by being called that name
> 
> 'hypersensitive'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh brother. nothing stops you all from calling women *****. it's done here all the time.
> the only thing I suggest is you better be able to back up when you call that TO A WOMANS FACE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, see, you are offended by THAT word.
> 
> another phoney steps in it.
Click to expand...


so? that doesn't mean I'm going to DEMAND that others not use it cause I'm offended by it.. they have as much right to their freedom of speech even if it means it offends someone.
I'm not into being a PC brownshirt jackboot, like SOME PEOPLE. 
and again, if you all want to call a woman a **** to her face, just be able to protect your teeth and nuts all at the same time.


----------



## Tank

When my son was younger I used to call him a little monkey, he would laugh.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?


She did nothing wrong.  She is far wiser than her caller.  She should not have apologized, but I suppose she had to to put it to bed, so to speak.  I think the caller probably worked for Media Matters.

If we can't have a discussion like the one Dr Laura was trying to have, and in the way she  was trying to have it, honestly,  we're doomed as far as "racialism" is concerned.


----------



## Madeline

Mebbe we need to discuss the use of the word, American Horse.  I dun think we need to do so whilst trying to address the sorrows of a black chick whose white husband is too sissified to demand she be treated with respect in their home, though.


----------



## Tank

Madeline said:


> The monkey-Bush is not racist because it does not conjure up images or phrases in which anyone who looks like Bush was called "sub-human".



I think the Bush monkey picture looks very monkey like and "sub-human, it's funny.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> Mebbe we need to discuss the use of the word, American Horse.  I dun think we need to do so whilst trying to address the sorrows of a black chick whose white husband is too sissified to demand she be treated with respect in their home, though.



Maybe those instances of people asking how people like her do or think.... were honest attempts at understanding?  Maybe her husband thinks she should get over her sensitivity?

Dr Laura put it in context; what do Jewish people think about .....?   -  What do Catholics think about ... ?  What do secretaries think about...?  Aren't people entitlted to being obtuse?  And I truly doubt that it's a constant problem, just occasionally, and it eats her up to have to put up with it...ever; the problem is  hers, if she can't live in ordinary society.
For the record, no one said the N word in the ladies home, either.  Some guests, unaware of the limits of their conduct, asked how people of her enthnicity felt or thought about certain subjects of interest in a conversation they were having with her.  They were obtuse.  Dr Laura did her best to put it in perspective that would help the lady. The rest of the crap you said about using the N word in your house...you presume too much.


----------



## Madeline

Nobody has ever said the n word at my house, American Horse.  Keeping ugly bigotry outta polite conversation ain't as hard as you seem to think.


----------



## MikeK

_"The American negro will not truly be free until the word ****** no longer troubles him.  Because the striking of chains and the death of Jim Crow does not free the mind."_  (James Baldwin; speaking at Columbia University, December, 1964.)

To call someone a ****** is offfensive.  But to criticize use of the word in an acadamic context is not only dumb it directly conflicts with the First Amendment and serves no purpose other than to patronizingly pander to the Black minority, which the American business community is eagerly willing to do -- thus Dr. Laura's prompt apology.  

But Dr. Laura is still a fundamentally phony opportunist.


----------



## Madeline

"Academic context"?

But I must say, it appears the caller was dim for seeking advice from Dr. Laura.


----------



## American Horse

Madeline said:


> Nobody has ever said the n word at my house, American Horse.  Keeping ugly bigotry outta polite conversation ain't as hard as you seem to think.



For the record, no one said the N word in the lady's home, either.  Some guests, unaware of the limits of their conduct, asked how people of her enthnicity felt or thought about certain subjects of interest in a conversation they were having with her.  They were obtuse.  Dr Laura did her best to put it in perspective that would help the lady. The rest of the crap you said about using the N word in your house...you presume too much.


----------



## AllieBaba

Borat said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a discussion with a black student once who was dissing the black teachers in my school by saying "They're not "really black" because they "talk like white people" When I told her that statement was racist, her response was "So what?" Racism is alive and well across cultures, and for many kids, its no biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you stupid fucking bitch.  your brainwashed hypocritical ass has the gall to criticize another person for thinking for themselves and speaking their mind honestly ?  you fucking idiot.  you think a person should be ashamed of knowing the truth ?  you think you can be proud of bending over for zionist propaganda ?  you disgust me.  pathetic.
> 
> having your eyes open is nothing to be ashamed of.  burying your head in the sand is.  so she noticed that black people talk a certain way and black teachers do not.  by observing this reality she commited a crime ?  you think you have the right to *condemn* that and express outrage at the fact that to her it is "no biggie"?  WHO gave you that right ?
> 
> how insane your lib ass **** has to be to question a person's right to choose physical reality over YOUR ideology ?  who the fuck do you think you are that the world must revolve around you and your religious superstitions ?  you disapprove ?  great now GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> 
> what have you done for mankind that anybody should care for your opinion on right and wrong ?
Click to expand...


Good grief, make up your mind! Don't be so wishy-washy!


----------



## manifold

I'm beginning to think Dr. Laura premeditated the whole thing for publicity.

Maybe she ain't so dumb afterall.


----------



## Misty

manifold said:


> So what are all the ******* saying about this?



Oprah wants to mud wrestle dr. Laura. Ain't no skinny honky gonna use that word as long as Oprah has breath in her lungs.

 Hey how come there are no black emoticons.


----------



## Misty




----------



## NYcarbineer

manifold said:


> I'm beginning to think Dr. Laura premeditated the whole thing for publicity.
> 
> Maybe she ain't so dumb afterall.



that's entirely plausible, for one thing, the call screening is going to let her know exactly who she's going to be talking to and exactly what they're going to be talking about,

and she starts instigating right from the get-go in that call.

Could have even been a planted caller.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Madeline said:


> The monkey-Bush is not racist because it does not conjure up images or phrases in which anyone who looks like Bush was called "sub-human".



That you would feel you have to explain that is depressing.


----------



## Madeline

Well, now I feel so _used_.....

O, and for Misty....


----------



## Borat

goldcatt said:


> WTF? I'm no fan of chanel's but you're way outta line here. What have _you_ ever done for mankind but be a worthless sack of foulmouthed bigoted shit? Yet you get to spout your worthless opinions all day long.



the difference is when i say something i know i will be attacked for it.  she? posted that drivel hoping that we would all be humbled by the purity of her color blindness.  THAT is what pissed me off.  being blind is a handicap not a virtue.


----------



## goldcatt

Borat said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I'm no fan of chanel's but you're way outta line here. What have _you_ ever done for mankind but be a worthless sack of foulmouthed bigoted shit? Yet you get to spout your worthless opinions all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is when i say something i know i will be attacked for it.  she? posted that drivel hoping that we would all be humbled by the purity of her color blindness.  THAT is what pissed me off.  being blind is a handicap not a virtue.
Click to expand...


You were still way out of line. You want to call somebody out, fine. Happens all the time. But if you piss all over somebody who said nothing to you and then have the guts to tell them they have no right to an opinion while you're running your own mouth you're going to get slammed. And rightly so. Deal with it.


----------



## Defiant1

NYcarbineer said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?




Dr. Laura is trying to save this country.  Listen and listen well.


----------



## Defiant1

jillian said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dun have to be black to find the n word upsetting, manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
Click to expand...


If the wife doesn't like white people she shouldn't have married one.

Maybe when her husband's friends come over she should stay in her room.


----------



## Defiant1

Misty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are all the ******* saying about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oprah wants to mud wrestle dr. Laura. Ain't no skinny honky gonna use that word as long as Oprah has breath in her lungs.
> 
> Hey how come there are no black emoticons.
Click to expand...


If it wasn't for a white man, Steve Dahl, Oprah would still be a second class hooker on Maxwell St.


----------



## elvis

Defiant1 said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are all the ******* saying about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oprah wants to mud wrestle dr. Laura. Ain't no skinny honky gonna use that word as long as Oprah has breath in her lungs.
> 
> Hey how come there are no black emoticons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for a white man, Steve Dahl, Oprah would still be a second class hooker on Maxwell St.
Click to expand...


Steve and Gary, scumbag wormy idiots!!


----------



## Zona

American Horse said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?
> 
> 
> 
> She did nothing wrong.  She is far wiser than her caller.  She should not have apologized, but I suppose she had to to put it to bed, so to speak.  I think the caller probably worked for Media Matters.
> 
> If we can't have a discussion like the one Dr Laura was trying to have, and in the way she  was trying to have it, honestly,  we're doomed as far as "racialism" is concerned.
Click to expand...


Either you are joking or you are a troll.  Either way, that was a funny post.


----------



## Zona

Defiant1 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you have to be sooper hypersensitive to have a tizzy about Dr L pointing out the word ****** gets tossed around by blacks quite often.
> 
> My assessment of the caller is she hates being black so she married a white guy to lighten up her self image and what pisses her off is that people remind her she is black by asking "how do blacks do X?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so her husband must hate being white to be married to a black woman? is that your position?
> 
> i think her husband needs to figure out why he's treating his wife that way and allowing others to treat her that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the wife doesn't like white people she shouldn't have married one.
> 
> Maybe when her husband's friends come over she should stay in her room.
Click to expand...


See above.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step you can call black people ****** all you want.
> 
> No one is stopping you.
> 
> Its just shows you are a racist if you do.
> 
> Its not against the law to be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but your lucky that being stupid isn't illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would having you in jail bother me?
Click to expand...

record yourself talking Truth....then play it back....you will see whom he is referring too.....


----------



## Dante

manifold said:


> I'm beginning to think Dr. Laura premeditated the whole thing for publicity.
> 
> Maybe she ain't so dumb afterall.



Hey, I thought asses weren't allowed on avatars? How much did it cost you?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> It is not racist to call a white person a monkey.
> 
> It is racist to call a black person a monkey.
> 
> The reason this is the case is because of history.



why?....were black people monkeys at one time?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.



so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> You are judged on everything you say or write.If people are offended and refuse to deal with you, you do not get to claim "Free Speech"



kinda like some of them so-called "entertainers" who bitch and moan about how people react to what they say.....


----------



## Madeline

No, "honky" has never had the same hate and fear behind it.

Why are you asking these questions, Harry Dresden?  Are you unschooled in American history?


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> So you believe that white people calling black people "*******" brings us closer?



well you know what Rw....when a black tells you your a fucking piece of shit for saying "******".....and then turns around and greets his bro with"Hey ******....Wat up".....that dont exactly move people closer does it?....


----------



## Rinata

NYcarbineer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, now it's change the subject into what is wasn't to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the subject was certain words that certain people are offended by.
> 
> Shouldn't we be able to call you women '*****' in everyday conversation?  Wouldn't that make the world a better place?  Isn't any woman being offended by being called that name
> 
> 'hypersensitive'?
Click to expand...


That's exactly what my husband said. Both of these words are extremely offensive. I don't care who uses them or why. The "C" word is just as bad as the "N" word. So disrespectful.


----------



## Madeline

If you are white and say the n word to someone who is black, it is heard as aggressive, threatening and insulting.  Therefore, reasonable people don't use it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

52ndStreet said:


> I will explain to you whites why blacks find it so offensive when White people use the word "******".
> When the word ****** is used by a white person, it throws the black persons mind in a time warp
> back to the time of slavery, and the white person using the word automatically appears as a slave master, or slave owner.
> 
> This is why blacks get so enraged when whites use the word "******". So , if I were I white person I would never say the word "******" in the presence of any Black person.
> 
> This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!



so what the fuck are you saying?.....that black people who have NEVER experienced slavery,and in this country anyway,are living better than blacks have ever lived in the history of this planet.....cant handle the word ******?....that they might go off and kill some people?......BULLSHIT.....a black who does that is no different than any other person of any race who goes crazy for a few minutes and kills some one....a sane intelligent black person would never let a WORD bring them to such extreme measures....


----------



## Rinata

Zona said:


> I listened closely to what went down here.  The caller was asking her for advice because she was black and was married to a white guy who's friends threw around that word...
> 
> This "DR's" advice was to get a sense of humor (about the "N" word?) and to not interracially marry.  There is no defense for any of that.
> 
> Look, her saying blacks say it in rap all the time is true...its an old thing that goes back and forth.  I am not concentrating on that.  Blacks say that to blacks, Asians say things to Asians as well.  Same with Italians etc.
> 
> She is not a member of any of those groups.  She seems to be offended because she cant use a word?  Why would she want to anyway?  Eh...forget that part, stick on her saying this woman should lighten up because someone said it in front of her or who she can marry.  Oh and dont NAACP me?  Damn.
> 
> Fuck that.



That's what I left out of my post!!! I knew there was one more thing she said that was totally obnoxious. I couldn't remember what it was. She said every single thing she needed to say to let us know she is an out and out racist!!!

Damn!!! Some people need you to draw them a friggin' picture!!! It's so obvious what she is.


----------



## Rinata

CurveLight said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you suppose if, say, Bill Maher called Dr. Laura a stupid **** on his show, that the conservative consensus would have been, hey, no big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


That figures.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Political Junky said:


> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?



so are you going to make fun of her twat now?.....what does that have to do with what she said?....


----------



## Dante

are white people @ USMB still arguing about not being able to freely call blacks '******' without consequence?




how pathetic is that?


----------



## Rinata

Tank said:


> Me and my white friends call each other ******* all the time, and nobody gets mad, we always laugh.



Well, gee. Aren't you all special???


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that white people calling black people "*******" brings us closer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you know what Rw....when a black tells you your a fucking piece of shit for saying "******".....and then turns around and greets his bro with"Hey ******....Wat up".....that dont exactly move people closer does it?....
Click to expand...


i look at it as i have every right to say whatever i want to about my family.

but if someone else were to insult my family, i would be offended. if mel gibson calls someone a honky, don't be offended. 

also, i don't think they *should* use the word with each other because i think it demands them. however, i think it's important to understand that they started using it with each other to take it away from white people.

if i call a jewish friend a JAP, it's funny. if someone who doesn't know me were to call me a JAP, I'd be offended and think that person wasn't any friend of jews... minimally, i'd see them as stereotyping.

why is it so difficult for some people to acknowledge the distinctions. It confuses me. It seems that it should just be common sense.

fwiw, if oprah called someone a honky, i vote that it's ok to be offended.

dr laura is a moron under the best of circumstances. and interestingly, the part of her rant that we didn't hear was even more offensive...


----------



## WillowTree

American Horse said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?
> 
> 
> 
> She did nothing wrong.  She is far wiser than her caller.  She should not have apologized, but I suppose she had to to put it to bed, so to speak.  I think the caller probably worked for Media Matters.
> 
> If we can't have a discussion like the one Dr Laura was trying to have, and in the way she  was trying to have it, honestly,  we're doomed as far as "racialism" is concerned.
Click to expand...







I don't think she put it to bed at all. I think the shake down brigade is amassing.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Defiant1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura is trying to save this country.  Listen and listen well.
Click to expand...


......wait....are you serious?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Madeline said:


> No, "honky" has never had the same hate and fear behind it.
> 
> Why are you asking these questions, Harry Dresden?  Are you unschooled in American history?



so what are you implying?.....that if a black walked up to you and said "hey honky" it not as bad as you calling him ******?....so its ok?.....a racial slur is a racial slur....


----------



## Harry Dresden

jillian said:


> i look at it as i have every right to say whatever i want to about my family.
> 
> but if someone else were to insult my family, i would be offended. if mel gibson calls someone a honky, don't be offended.
> 
> also, i don't think they *should* use the word with each other because i think it demands them. however, i think it's important to understand that they started using it with each other to take it away from white people.
> 
> if i call a jewish friend a JAP, it's funny. if someone who doesn't know me were to call me a JAP, I'd be offended and think that person wasn't any friend of jews... minimally, i'd see them as stereotyping.
> 
> why is it so difficult for some people to acknowledge the distinctions. It confuses me. It seems that it should just be common sense.
> 
> fwiw, if oprah called someone a honky, i vote that it's ok to be offended.
> 
> dr laura is a moron under the best of circumstances. and interestingly, the part of her rant that we didn't hear was even more offensive...



that may be Jill....but if someone finds a certain word offensive.....and yet they themselves use the word everyday with each other.....it kinda stinks of just a little bit of hypocrisy......


----------



## Zona

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
Click to expand...


The last time I witnessed a black person saying that word, it was on a Jefferson's rerun.  What fucking year do you live in?


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i look at it as i have every right to say whatever i want to about my family.
> 
> but if someone else were to insult my family, i would be offended. if mel gibson calls someone a honky, don't be offended.
> 
> also, i don't think they *should* use the word with each other because i think it demands them. however, i think it's important to understand that they started using it with each other to take it away from white people.
> 
> if i call a jewish friend a JAP, it's funny. if someone who doesn't know me were to call me a JAP, I'd be offended and think that person wasn't any friend of jews... minimally, i'd see them as stereotyping.
> 
> why is it so difficult for some people to acknowledge the distinctions. It confuses me. It seems that it should just be common sense.
> 
> fwiw, if oprah called someone a honky, i vote that it's ok to be offended.
> 
> dr laura is a moron under the best of circumstances. and interestingly, the part of her rant that we didn't hear was even more offensive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that may be Jill....but if someone finds a certain word offensive.....and yet they themselves use the word everyday with each other.....it kinda stinks of just a little bit of hypocrisy......
Click to expand...


read the above...


----------



## HUGGY

Stephanie said:


> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.



Nothin personal "Stefunny" But you is a nasty little piece of white trailer trash twat.

Just sayin...  Madeline posts "What if" touchy feely and police gazette/national enquirer sources threads to nauseum with her lame over size blue ass font and constantly hits on every guy that is still breathing and is not shy to one up all you stupid negative attituded skanks...

But seriously gerl....  There are hundreds of members that whine more than she does..

She doesn't often open a thread that I am truly interested but when she does she is articulate and offers room for others opinions ..neither of which I have seen in your offerings.  

Aside from all that you is my favorite hillbilly ho.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Harry Dresden said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i look at it as i have every right to say whatever i want to about my family.
> 
> but if someone else were to insult my family, i would be offended. if mel gibson calls someone a honky, don't be offended.
> 
> also, i don't think they *should* use the word with each other because i think it demands them. however, i think it's important to understand that they started using it with each other to take it away from white people.
> 
> if i call a jewish friend a JAP, it's funny. if someone who doesn't know me were to call me a JAP, I'd be offended and think that person wasn't any friend of jews... minimally, i'd see them as stereotyping.
> 
> why is it so difficult for some people to acknowledge the distinctions. It confuses me. It seems that it should just be common sense.
> 
> fwiw, if oprah called someone a honky, i vote that it's ok to be offended.
> 
> dr laura is a moron under the best of circumstances. and interestingly, the part of her rant that we didn't hear was even more offensive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that may be Jill....but if someone finds a certain word offensive.....and yet they themselves use the word everyday with each other.....it kinda stinks of just a little bit of hypocrisy......
Click to expand...


All black people call each other ******?  That's news to me.  Or are you engaging in a bit of racial stereotyping there?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Defiant1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Who listens to Dr. Laura in the year 2010?
> 
> 2.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura is trying to save this country.  Listen and listen well.
Click to expand...


And STILL they wonder why conservatism is dead...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Tank said:


> Me and my white friends call each other ******* all the time, and nobody gets mad, we always laugh.



Well, by golly then you and your friends must have the coolest MENSA meetings in the whole dang country!


----------



## Madeline

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin personal "Stefunny" But you is a nasty little piece of white trailer trash twat.
> 
> Just sayin...  Madeline posts "What if" touchy feely and police gazette/national enquirer sources threads to nauseum with her lame over size blue ass font and constantly hits on every guy that is still breathing and is not shy to one up all you stupid negative attituded skanks...
> 
> But seriously gerl....  There are hundreds of members that whine more than she does..
> 
> She doesn't often open a thread that I am truly interested but when she does she is articulate and offers room for others opinions ..neither of which I have seen in your offerings.
> 
> Aside from all that you is my favorite hillbilly ho.
Click to expand...


Why thankies, Huggy.  Am fond of you too.


----------



## HUGGY

Madeline said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest damn WHINER on this board is the OP.
> 
> I'm gonna buy stock in cheese cause of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin personal "Stefunny" But you is a nasty little piece of white trailer trash twat.
> 
> Just sayin...  Madeline posts "What if" touchy feely and police gazette/national enquirer sources threads to nauseum with her lame over size blue ass font and constantly hits on every guy that is still breathing and is not shy to one up all you stupid negative attituded skanks...
> 
> But seriously gerl....  There are hundreds of members that whine more than she does..
> 
> She doesn't often open a thread that I am truly interested but when she does she is articulate and offers room for others opinions ..neither of which I have seen in your offerings.
> 
> Aside from all that you is my favorite hillbilly ho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why thankies, Huggy.  Am fond of you too.
Click to expand...


Was I too harsh and judgemental-like?


----------



## MikeK

Dante said:


> are white people @ USMB still arguing about not being able to freely call blacks '******' without consequence?
> 
> how pathetic is that?


Where have you found any such  argument?  Please cite the message number(s) and page(s).


----------



## Madeline

HUGGY said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin personal "Stefunny" But you is a nasty little piece of white trailer trash twat.
> 
> Just sayin...  Madeline posts "What if" touchy feely and police gazette/national enquirer sources threads to nauseum with her lame over size blue ass font and constantly hits on every guy that is still breathing and is not shy to one up all you stupid negative attituded skanks...
> 
> But seriously gerl....  There are hundreds of members that whine more than she does..
> 
> She doesn't often open a thread that I am truly interested but when she does she is articulate and offers room for others opinions ..neither of which I have seen in your offerings.
> 
> Aside from all that you is my favorite hillbilly ho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thankies, Huggy.  Am fond of you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was I too harsh and judgemental-like?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  Skanky, but lovable.


----------



## MikeK

Madeline said:


> If you are white and say the n word to someone who is black, it is heard as aggressive, threatening and insulting.  Therefore, reasonable people don't use it.


By, _"say the n word,"_ do you mean use it as a direct and deliberate insult to the Black person in your hypothesis, or do you mean use it in academic context -- such as in a discussion of Mark Twain's, _Huckleberry Finn?_


----------



## Madeline

I mean it in conversation, MikeK.  Much as I like Twain, I don't have convos about his work all that often.  Who does?


----------



## Middleman

OK, I listened to the whole thing. Dr Laura was her typical abrasive self, and the caller was hypersensitive and argumentative. The woman probably shouldn't have married a White man. Her neighbors sound insensitive. Dr Laura over-reacted. I think a mud-wrestling match between the two women would have nicely capped off the entertaining call.


----------



## sitarro

rightwinger said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, okay.  What part of "black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is n---, n----, n----" isn't true?  I don't think she should be castigated for what she said and I don't believe she had to apologize for it as the context was 100% accurate.  That she chose to apologize though is her business.
> 
> Listen to a Chris Rock routine and good luck trying to count how many times he says ******.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Chris Rock put it....Black people are allowed to use the "N" word and white people aren't
> 
> If two fat women joke about how fat they are, it is OK.....If a skinny girl jokes about how fat they are.........its just plain mean
> 
> If poor people joke about how poor they are, its OK........If rich people joke about poor people....its just plain mean
> 
> 
> Blacks can joke about the "N" word....if whites do it........its just plain mean
Click to expand...


Should I be offended if a ****** calls me a CRACKER?


----------



## Madeline

You should be embarrassed to write that.  Does that help?

BTW, not everyone thinks "cracker" is an insult.


----------



## Middleman

In addition to my previous comments, anyone who calls Dr Laura for advise is seriously asking for it. She is a bully who enjoys ripping a new one in her hapless callers, who tend to be bleating sheep and groupies. Sure, sometimes the woman is right, and it's fun to hear her tell it like it is to some of the blundering idiots who call in. But the woman is an arrogant, condescending witch. My opinion, of course.


----------



## American Horse

Zona said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?
> 
> 
> 
> She did nothing wrong.  She is far wiser than her caller.  She should not have apologized, but I suppose she had to to put it to bed, so to speak.  I think the caller probably worked for Media Matters.
> 
> If we can't have a discussion like the one Dr Laura was trying to have, and in the way she  was trying to have it, honestly,  we're doomed as far as "racialism" is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either you are joking or you are a troll.  Either way, that was a funny post.
Click to expand...

I'm no troll.  Take a look at my statistics.  
Did you listen to the whole segment as put up by Media Matters?

Actually, to be fair, this whole thread is heavy into trolling; an effort to ambush anyone who doesn't disagree that Dr. Laura is a monster, and that any fair discussion of race is racist.


----------



## American Horse

Middleman said:


> In addition to my previous comments, anyone who calls Dr Laura for advise is seriously asking for it. She is a bully who enjoys ripping a new one in her hapless callers, who tend to be bleating sheep and groupies. Sure, sometimes the woman is right, and it's fun to hear her tell it like it is to some of the blundering idiots who call in. But the woman is an arrogant, condescending witch. My opinion, of course.



I listened to Dr Laura every day for years, and although some of her comments may have seemed harsh, they were well founded in human nature, and never intended to be mean.  The woman is brilliant, and well qualified to speak truth to idiocy.  My opinion, of course.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> You should be embarrassed to write that.  Does that help?
> 
> BTW, not everyone thinks "cracker" is an insult.



Not everyone thinks ****** is an insult, either.

Cracker is an insult, btw.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zona said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time I witnessed a black person saying that word, it was on a Jefferson's rerun.  What fucking year do you live in?
Click to expand...

Blacks out here have used it quite a bit.....but you are a black guy who acts white.....so i guess you would not know.......


----------



## Harry Dresden

jillian said:


> however, i think it's important to understand that they started using it with each other to take it away from white people.





ok i can see that if they are among whites......but if there no whites around or just a  few but basically the place is all blacks and they they still call each other that.....then what you said..... it then doesnt fly.....


----------



## Madeline

How is Zona "a black guy who acts white"?  Because he has command of the language and his emotions?  Because he isn't 16?

Gheesh, the nonsense just does not end.

And no, Allie, not everyone thinks "Cracker" is insulting.  Especially not down south.  Means a poor white person who works hard.....hardly an insult.


----------



## Stephanie

OMG, Cracker down south means, a poor WHITE person who works hard.

I guess that's what the Black panthers meant when they said it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVcfymOvoUo]YouTube - black panther kill some crackers.flv[/ame]


----------



## Toome

Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.  You can say fuck, shit, motherfucker, goddamn, bitch, ****, asshole and all sorts of other similar words in whatever context you want, but the word ****** has to always be referred to as either the N-word or n-----.  And then, as Dr. Laura said, if it comes from a black person, it's okay; if it comes from a white person, it's racism.  


I don't get it.


----------



## xotoxi

Toome said:


> Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.



Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."

Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?

Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> Cracker is an insult, btw.



No it isn't, bitch.  It's a food.


----------



## Madeline

Dear God, what would racist whites have to bitch about if some noodleheads had not ripped off Angela Davis and Eldridge Cleaver?  There was a tad more to the Black Panther Party than a cool wardrobe, and someone should tell those idijits this.


----------



## xotoxi

For the record, I do not think that what Dr. Laura said makes her a racist...nor do I think that was she said was racist.

I think what she said was _inappropriate_ and _unnecessary_.


----------



## Madeline

That's fair, xotoxi.  Only Dr. Laura knows if she has an evil heart.  I'd add "hurtful", though.


----------



## xotoxi

Madeline said:


> That's fair, xotoxi.  Only Dr. Laura knows if she has an evil heart.  I'd add "hurtful", though.



I agree.

But, you also have to admit that she hit a homerun from the shock-jock point of view.


----------



## Sheldon

whenever there's a discussion about The Enwerd, the cracker analogy always follows, and it's always a massive equivalence fail. It has as much place in this discussion as the word 'poopie pants'.

I'm seriously starting to wonder if some of you people sip all your meals through a straw.


----------



## Zona

xotoxi said:


> For the record, I do not think that what Dr. Laura said makes her a racist...nor do I think that was she said was racist.
> 
> I think what she said was _inappropriate_ and _unnecessary_.



It doesn't make a person a racist to say they shouldn't marry out side their races or to say to get a sense of humor when the N word is being spewed in your own home, its just idiotic and this woman is supposed to be there for advise?

On a personal note, you are a fool if you call a woman for advise about anything considering her mother died and was not discovered for days because she didn't care or the fact that her son (who is admirably serving) wrote how he wants to kill everyone in his battalion...  This is supposed to be some kind of expert?  Expert at what....what exactly is she a doctor of?  Basically, she is a glorified gym teacher who is an expert on everything dealing with life?  


Fools.


----------



## Sheldon

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I witnessed a black person saying that word, it was on a Jefferson's rerun.  What fucking year do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks out here have used it quite a bit.....*but you are a black guy who acts white*.....so i guess you would not know.......
Click to expand...


that kind of thinking--regardless of the color of the thinker--is just another reason why there is still cultural segregation in this country. Zona's an Uncle Tom, so is therefore not black enough to speak about black issues? Blacks should fit in to their assigned cultural stereotypes? Fuck. That.

And yeah, honky is about as old school and lame as cracker. I've never heard either used seriously, it's always been as a joke.

All of your posts in this thread have been retarded.


----------



## Zona

xotoxi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fair, xotoxi.  Only Dr. Laura knows if she has an evil heart.  I'd add "hurtful", though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> But, you also have to admit that she hit a homerun from the shock-jock point of view.
Click to expand...


Hopefully this home run is a la Imus.  We will see.


----------



## Zona

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I witnessed a black person saying that word, it was on a Jefferson's rerun.  What fucking year do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks out here have used it quite a bit.....but you are a black guy who acts white.....so i guess you would not know.......
Click to expand...


I am a glack guy who "acts white"?  Were the hell did that come from?  Please provide examples.  I would love to some evidence of this.


Fool.


----------



## MikeK

52ndStreet said:


> [...]
> 
> This also explains why the Connecticut gun man went off and killed 8 white co-workers. The word "******", sets off a lot of emotions in the minds of Blacks, that can get a White person Killed!!


Whether or not you realize it you are placing in the minds of White people the very valid idea that Black people are analogous to pit bull dogs who harbor some innately unpredictable inclination to homicidal violence.  

In what you've said here you have given me and every other White person who reads this warning a perfectly justifiable reason to diligently avoid contact with Black people whenever possible, and you've given White business owners a reason to avoid hiring Blacks.  Because if some White person, for whatever reason, chooses to racially antagonize some Black person, there is an active possibility that the Black might go off and start randomly killing every White in sight, including me, my children or my grandchildren.


----------



## Toome

xotoxi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
Click to expand...


Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.

Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?


----------



## xotoxi

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
Click to expand...


So her second statement was wrong.

She gave into _Da Man_.


----------



## xotoxi

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
Click to expand...


Let me axe you a question:  

How often do you use the word ****** when speaking to other people?  And if you don't use it, why not?


----------



## Sheldon

Toome said:


> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?



If you ever go to a gay bar, there's a chance you'll hear some of the people in there call each other fags. Similar concept why some blacks call each other niggas (the 'er' ending is almost never articulated unless it is meant as an insult, even from one black to another). It's about a historically-oppressed group in society taking ownership, and desensitizing, a word that has represented the oppression. It's psychological in a way, but its usage is in now way universal.


----------



## manifold

Dr. Laura is nothing but a nappy headed ho.

true story


----------



## Toome

xotoxi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me axe you a question:
> 
> How often do you use the word ****** when speaking to other people?  And if you don't use it, why not?
Click to expand...


Well, if you're asking me if I would call a black person ****** as an expression of anger or hate, I'll call him a dumb son-of-a-bitch or stupid motherfucker instead.  If you're asking me if I'm reluctant to use the word "******" as a point of reference, I'm not exactly reluctant, but I am well aware that even using the word "******" itself is a source of political correctness and sensitivity....for all the wrong reasons.

Some time ago, a city council member used the word "niggardly" when speaking about the city budget.  The word is synonymous with stingy or miserly.  But it drew so much controversy that he was actually fired from his job over it.  He was later offered it back once the city council got its head out of its collective ass and realized that the term had nothing to do with race and everything to do with budget.  Still, the damage was done, and it's a reflection of how overly sensitive we are as a society over this word.  We're so damn afraid to use the term even in the most oblique of references because we're afraid of being branded as racists.

How does this measure up against the Constitution?  I'd say it's the first step towards censorship.  Not saying that we're there or even that we're going there.  Just saying that this one little word is so hyper-sensitive that I wouldn't be surprised if it went in that direction.


----------



## MikeK

Dante said:


> [...]
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'


You've reached a presumptuous conclusion here.

There is a significant difference between simply pronouncing the word ****** and _calling_ someone a ******.  In the example of the topic controversy, Dr. Laura did not _call_ anyone a ******.  She merely used the word in an academic context for the purpose of expressing an opinion.  

If someone _calls_ you a ****** you have cause to be offended.  But if someone uses that word in a context which has nothing to do with you, on what basis do you presume the right to censor that person's vocabulary?


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> [...]
> 
> Ah, see in the Willowtree world, racism will end when it becomes permissible for white people to call blacks *******, and blacks don't complain about it.
> 
> [...]


Please point to where in this thread someone has suggested that Blacks have no cause to complain about being *called* *******.  

If you see no difference between someone _calling_ you a ****** and someone using that word in a context which has nothing to do with you personally, please explain your reasoning.


----------



## Toome

xotoxi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So her second statement was wrong.
> 
> She gave into _Da Man_.
Click to expand...


I think so.

Hearing the radio program excerpt, it seems to me that she was making a point that had nothing to do with being insensitive or insulting.  She was trying to argue with the caller why we have such double-standards when it comes to the word "******."

When she turned around and apologized for it, it's very clear to me that she caved in by admitting that the term was insensitive and that she was wrong for saying it.

Now, if Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Jaime Foxx or any other angry black comedians were to offer similar apologies for unintended offense someone somewhere may have taken to their use of the word "******," then Schlessinger's apology would make sense.  However, what we have here is a White woman being pressured into issuing this apology because when she said the word "******" it was racist.  Had Oprah said it, there would be no pressure for an apology.

That's the double standard we tolerate today.


----------



## Sheldon

manifold said:


> Dr. Laura is nothing but a nappy headed ho.
> 
> true story








apologize.


----------



## MikeK

midcan5 said:


> Damn, and she is a Dr. !!!  Proves education does not make you rational or insightful.
> 
> What person likes others talking about them or assessing them based on freckles or red hair. I come up to you and I say, 'how are things short person? How do you see over the steering wheel?' Simple example but extend it to any characteristic, particularly those that involve negatives. Judgement based on the fact Midcan5 is a super person though is much appreciated but completely deserved.
> 
> [...]


If I am a short person and someone calls me _Shorty,_ I have cause to be offended.  

But if I am a short person and I overhear someone ask how short people can see over a steering wheel, or say that short people's asses are too close to the ground, that person is expressing his or her opinion and is not addressing me directly.  Do you feel I have a right to demand that person censor his or her speech to accommodate my sensitivities?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those pictures of Laura still on the internet? The ones where she's naked and her legs are spread?
> Her boyfriend, who was married to someone else took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how wide she spreads her legs.......she does not get to use the "N" word
Click to expand...

Who said so?


----------



## MikeK

rightwinger said:


> [...]
> 
> The point is that if oppressed people joke about their oppression as a way to deal with it...it is acceptable.  If the oppressor joins in ...it is not acceptable


Are you saying that contemporary Black people generally regard contemporary White people as _oppressors?_

I am White.  If you are Black, do you think of me as oppressing you?  If so, please explain.


----------



## IanC

MikeK said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> 
> 
> You've reached a presumptuous conclusion here.
> 
> There is a significant difference between simply pronouncing the word ****** and _calling_ someone a ******.  In the example of the topic controversy, Dr. Laura did not _call_ anyone a ******.  She merely used the word in an academic context for the purpose of expressing an opinion.
> 
> If someone _calls_ you a ****** you have cause to be offended.  But if someone uses that word in a context which has nothing to do with you, on what basis do you presume the right to censor that person's vocabulary?
Click to expand...


Don't expect the majority of posters here to understand that concept. Or agree with it.


----------



## xotoxi

MikeK said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> It goes beyond posting style.
> 
> Both Steph-Infection and Willow-Creep, are upset that blacks call themselves '******' but they, Willow and Steph, cannot. The inescapable conclusion is that Steph and Willow want to be able to call blacks '******'
> 
> this is what they are arguing -- the white right to call blacks '*******'
> 
> 
> 
> You've reached a presumptuous conclusion here.
> 
> There is a significant difference between simply pronouncing the word ****** and _calling_ someone a ******.  In the example of the topic controversy, Dr. Laura did not _call_ anyone a ******.  She merely used the word in an academic context for the purpose of expressing an opinion.
> 
> If someone _calls_ you a ****** you have cause to be offended.  But if someone uses that word in a context which has nothing to do with you, on what basis do you presume the right to censor that person's vocabulary?
Click to expand...


Same with the word "****".  If you don't direct it at someone, then it is perfectly fine to say it.  No one can be offended by it.


----------



## xotoxi

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So her second statement was wrong.
> 
> She gave into _Da Man_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Hearing the radio program excerpt, it seems to me that she was making a point that had nothing to do with being insensitive or insulting.  She was trying to argue with the caller why we have such double-standards when it comes to the word "******."
> 
> When she turned around and apologized for it, it's very clear to me that she caved in by admitting that the term was insensitive and that she was wrong for saying it.
> 
> Now, if Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Jaime Foxx or any other angry black comedians were to offer similar apologies for unintended offense someone somewhere may have taken to their use of the word "******," then Schlessinger's apology would make sense.  However, what we have here is a White woman being pressured into issuing this apology because when she said the word "******" it was racist.  Had Oprah said it, there would be no pressure for an apology.
> 
> That's the double standard we tolerate today.
Click to expand...


Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?

And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.  

In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.


----------



## IanC

There are a lot of things said in the media that would be considered rude or insensitive in the past. This 'rant' doesn't seem that far out of line considering the coarseness of today's society. Besides, didn't Holder call everbody cowards for not discussing racial issues? Surely this double standard is worth acknowledging even if some people's sensibilities are affronted.


----------



## MikeK

Madeline said:


> BTW, I'm not black and the "N word" upsets me terribly.  Yes, I think Chris Rock is hilarious.  But IRL, socially?  I cannot -- _cannot_ -- abide to hear that word from _anyone_.
> 
> I think this is partially an age thingy.  And mebbe it isn't all bad, if some people can feel comfy saying the word or hearing it.  But for me, it brings back too many horrible memories, and I never, ever wanna have it spoken in my presence.
> 
> But no worries. After our sense of what is socially acceptable is buried with all us old farts, you guys can use all the racial epithets you like and call it "hip".  Mebbe yours will be a better world...who knows?


Dear Madeline,

"That word" is an endemic component of the American lexicon and is not likely to be excised from the dictionaries because a percentage of the population think it should.  

I respectfully suggest to you that a word is either a sound or one or more intelligibly inscribed characters and nothing more.  It is the thought that invokes the word which defines its nature and its intent.  To cringe at the sound or sight of a word without fully comprehending its intent is so lacking in reason as to be nearly primitive.  

By the way, I've checked your D.O.B.   Compared with mine you are hardly worthy of being called an "old fart."


----------



## MikeK

goldcatt said:


> Context is everything. Isn't it always?
> 
> I'd agree a word probably shouldn't have that much power. But it does. Telling people who are bothered by it to shut up and grow a sense of humor (yes, I know those aren't her exact words) isn't the answer.


What is the answer?


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> What kind of country do we live in?
> 
> The kind where there are way too many people like you are too stupid to figure out why it's wrong for a white person to call a black person a ******.


I'm recalling an incident in which a White high school student who often heard Black students address each other as, "My nigga," naively used those same words to greet a Black classmate whom he liked and had been friendly with.  Not only did the Black student react angrily to the ill-advised greeting, a group of Blacks jumped that White kid after school and gave him a severe beating.  When asked about the motive for the attack the answer was, "He called ____________ a ******."

Is that response true or not true?


----------



## MikeK

Truthmatters said:


> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?


What about how White people feel about it?  

The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery.  So it is not contemporary White people who seek to perpetuate an offensive vestige of that era by attempting to impose censorship -- often with the threat of violence or sometimes with actual violence.  

This obsessive demand to impose unilateral censorship of the American vocabulary occurs as a direct statement that there is an indelible difference between Black and White Americans, while at the same time Black political leaders insist that "we're all the same."  

Which is it?


----------



## MikeK

The word _******_ has enjoyed more attention and controversial celebrity than any other  word in the history of human languages. 

The word originated as the mispronounced name of the region where most captive Africans were transferred from "slave castles" on the banks of the Niger River, to the vessels of Dutch, Spanish,  Arab and Portugese slave traders. The bills of lading accompanying the slave cargoes noted the point of origin as the "Niger region," thus the respective slaves were identified as Niger people, mispronounced as _******,_ and gradually degenerated to "*******" on the semi-literate tongues of American slave handlers. So the most concisely literal meaning of the "N-word" is, slave.  

Because the status of slave is indeed demeaning it is understandable why American Blacks might find it objectionable to be reminded of their abject origin and therefore would be anxious for the word, ******, and all recollection of what it once represented, to be excised from the English language. But this does not appear to be the case at all. In fact there is little question that the widely excoriated word is used far more liberally by Black Americans than by Whites. 

The offensive nature of the word, ******, was acknowledged by many Whites who respectfully chose to use only the technically correct designation, negro, or the more amicable term, colored, both of which have since been deemed unacceptable by the descendants of African slaves. Subsequent to the civil rights revolution of the early 1960s, militant American negro organizations insisted that the term, "colored people" was demeaning, as was the word, negro, demanding that instead the acceptable designation should be Black, because it implies the political opposite of White. (This in spite of the fact that until then it was considered offensive to refer to a negro as black -- as in "black bastard").  

At some point between the sixties and the nineties it was decided (by someone) that the proper way to refer to American negroes  is, "people of color" (five syllables) and the most recent mandatory semantic is "African American" (seven syllables).   

Thus far we have gone from Niger, to _******_, to _negro_, to _colored_, to _black_, to _people of color_, to _African American._  Meanwhile, Blacks continue to use the word _******_ in the presence of Whites mainly as what I perceive to be a verbal emblem of special license and exclusivity.  I believe this endless etymological progression is, more than anything else, an exercise of ambitious political power.  *It is by virtue of this socially accepted proscription that Blacks have successfully intimidated Whites into tacitly surrendering an element of free speech.*

While I personally do not believe it's okay to openly call someone a ****** (or any other offensive name) without some ample provocation, that word has become anathema, analogous to pronouncing the name of Satan during high Catholic mass? The word, _******_, when used academically, is not in itself a malediction.  Neither is it obscene, nor profane. It is a word that bears historical relevance and should not exist as a trigger for misplaced White guilt.  

I believe that progress in the way of racial hostility in America will be manifest when the word _******_ no longer serves to perpetuate recollection of abject status.   No negro who regards himself as a whole human being and an equal member of society should be offended by any mere word.


----------



## Madeline

MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.  There may be folks who enjoy playing on the edges of what is socially acceptable, but most over 12 do not.

Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?


----------



## Harry Dresden

silkyeggsalad said:


> All of your posts in this thread have been retarded.



this coming from someone named SILKY EGG SALAD....ill give what you think some real serious consideration...


----------



## Madeline

Because discounting someone's statements is important if the nick ain't "macho" IYO?  Or because "Dresden" is such a pretty line of fine china?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zona said:


> I am a glack guy who "acts white"?  Were the hell did that come from?  Please provide examples.  I would love to some evidence of this.
> 
> 
> Fool.


."

it came from me dipshit......basically.....i dont believe for one minute your a black guy.....it would be like Charlie Bass saying he is a White guy.....when he says he is black,you know he is black just by what he relates to in his posts,the same with 52nd St.... they are black.....you i doubt it.....when you posts its like Richie Cunningham is doing the posting....


----------



## Madeline

Christ onna cracker, you're a ignorant person.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Madeline said:


> Because discounting someone's statements is important if the nick ain't "macho" IYO?  Or because "Dresden" is such a pretty line of fine china?



look i understand you live in Cleveland....Ive been there....i can understand why your so miserable.....but do you think Egg Salad can defend him or herself?....i really dont give a rats ass what you think....a talking Egg Salad....now that might be worth a listen...


----------



## IanC

Madeline said:


> MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.  There may be folks who enjoy playing on the edges of what is socially acceptable, but most over 12 do not.
> 
> Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?



Hi Madeline. Does your line of reasoning hold for muslims and pictures of mohammed? Its not worth the risk? Should everyone just go balistic whenever they are offended or is it just limited to certain groups. Perhaps it is the level of violence that triggers special status.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Madeline said:


> Christ onna cracker, you're a ignorant person.



yea because you come off as such a brainiac....i have been in a few threads with ya  Madie.....i think its safe to say, im not alone in saying your no bundle of brain cells....your just a few steps above Truth matters.....and she is standing on the bottom step....like i said in a previous post.....I CAN GIVE A RATS ASS what you think....


----------



## taichiliberal

Bottom line: "Doctor" Laura is just another new conservative clown that jumped on the pundit bandwagon a few years ago, and is riding on fumes now.   Everyone forgets how her conservative preachings on premarital sex were exposed as sheer hypocrisy when an ex-boyfriend posted pics of the the good "doctor" cavorting naked at his place LONG before she was married.

As for the her latest mental flatulence regarding race relations, I think the most telling quotes are these, "....If you're that hypersensitive about color and don't have a sense of humor, don't marry outside of your race," 

"......Why don't you let me finish a sentence? Don't take things out of context. Don't NAACP me, leave them in context."


In the first quote, "Doctor" Laura is telling folks that the occasional good natured "ribbing" by folks about your ethnic/racial background is the price you have to pay for inter-racial marriage in order to get along.  Hell, why stop there?  Let's just bring back minstrel shows and reduce all movie/radio rolls for black performers to Step N' Fetchit and Rochester.  It's all in good fun, right?  Of course, clowns like "Dr." Laura are NOT the target or recipient of this attitude, and only know of the cumulative effect of CENTURIES of institutionalized racism and bigotry in the USA from a purely academic perspective.  So it's no big deal to her.

In the second quote, it's quite telling that she automatically equates the NAACP as taking things out of context.  She hasn't specified what she's referring to, but recently the NAACP was a VICTIM of such a tactic by the good "doctor's" ideological compadre Breitbart....who was patently NAILED for misleading blogs regarding the NAACP and Ms. Sherrod.  So it seems the good doctor is just carrying the insipidly stubborn torch of the neocon punditry by repeating a lie until it's accepted as the truth.

A very telling expose into the mindset of "Dr." Laura....I don't know what's more pathetic/scary.....her or the people who excuse/support/agree with her.


----------



## xotoxi

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a glack guy who "acts white"?  Were the hell did that come from?  Please provide examples.  I would love to some evidence of this.
> 
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> it came from me dipshit......basically.....i dont believe for one minute your a black guy.....it would be like Charlie Bass saying he is a White guy.....when he says he is black,you know he is black just by what he relates to in his posts,the same with 52nd St.... they are black.....you i doubt it.....when you posts its like Richie Cunningham is doing the posting....
Click to expand...


----------



## xotoxi

IanC said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.  There may be folks who enjoy playing on the edges of what is socially acceptable, but most over 12 do not.
> 
> Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madeline. Does your line of reasoning hold for muslims and pictures of mohammed? Its not worth the risk? Should everyone just go balistic whenever they are offended or is it just limited to certain groups. Perhaps it is the level of violence that triggers special status.
Click to expand...


Ian...for what reason would you use the word ******, or draw a picture of mohammed?  Would it be for your health?  Would it be because it makes you feel really good?

Or would it be just because you legally can and you want to push someones buttons?


----------



## sitarro

silkyeggsalad said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever go to a gay bar, there's a chance you'll hear some of the people in there call each other fags. Similar concept why some blacks call each other niggas (the 'er' ending is almost never articulated unless it is meant as an insult, even from one black to another). *It's about a historically-oppressed group in society taking ownership, and desensitizing, a word that has represented the oppression*. It's psychological in a way, but its usage is in now way universal.
Click to expand...


Seems like that is a huge FAIL........ they have given the word so much power that grown ups actually call it the "N-word", that is beyond ridiculous. You disarm it by laughing at the person that uses it, not by going "Postal".


----------



## Zona

Harry Dresden said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a glack guy who "acts white"?  Were the hell did that come from?  Please provide examples.  I would love to some evidence of this.
> 
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> it came from me dipshit......basically.....i dont believe for one minute your a black guy.....it would be like Charlie Bass saying he is a White guy.....when he says he is black,you know he is black just by what he relates to in his posts,the same with 52nd St.... they are black.....you i doubt it.....when you posts its like Richie Cunningham is doing the posting....
Click to expand...


When I was a kid, I lived in Matua projects on 35th and fairmont ave in west philly. Eventually I moved to Paschal projects on 72nd and woodland ave (Bartram high)...then 58th and market..(thats when I went to overbrook high school).    Eventually I ended up at a house near cobbs Creek parkway again. (went to Temple for a bit, then joined the navy).. This is basically all over west philly.  If there is anyone from Philly, please chime in....

If I were white, I am pretty sure I would have looked a little silly in my own  neighborhood.  Especially Mantua 

My life wont be complete unless I can prove to you I am black.....lolololol




Fool.


----------



## Zona

taichiliberal said:


> Bottom line: "Doctor" Laura is just another new conservative clown that jumped on the pundit bandwagon a few years ago, and is riding on fumes now.   Everyone forgets how her conservative preachings on premarital sex were exposed as sheer hypocrisy when an ex-boyfriend posted pics of the the good "doctor" cavorting naked at his place LONG before she was married.
> 
> As for the her latest mental flatulence regarding race relations, I think the most telling quotes are these, "....If you're that hypersensitive about color and don't have a sense of humor, don't marry outside of your race,"
> 
> "......Why don't you let me finish a sentence? Don't take things out of context. Don't NAACP me, leave them in context."
> 
> 
> In the first quote, "Doctor" Laura is telling folks that the occasional good natured "ribbing" by folks about your ethnic/racial background is the price you have to pay for inter-racial marriage in order to get along.  Hell, why stop there?  Let's just bring back minstrel shows and reduce all movie/radio rolls for black performers to Step N' Fetchit and Rochester.  It's all in good fun, right?  Of course, clowns like "Dr." Laura are NOT the target or recipient of this attitude, and only know of the cumulative effect of CENTURIES of institutionalized racism and bigotry in the USA from a purely academic perspective.  So it's no big deal to her.
> 
> In the second quote, it's quite telling that she automatically equates the NAACP as taking things out of context.  She hasn't specified what she's referring to, but recently the NAACP was a VICTIM of such a tactic by the good "doctor's" ideological compadre Breitbart....who was patently NAILED for misleading blogs regarding the NAACP and Ms. Sherrod.  So it seems the good doctor is just carrying the insipidly stubborn torch of the neocon punditry by repeating a lie until it's accepted as the truth.
> 
> A very telling expose into the mindset of "Dr." Laura....I don't know what's more pathetic/scary.....her or the people who excuse/support/agree with her.



Perfect.


----------



## taichiliberal

MikeK said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the statements laura cut this woman off from saying was that white people MADE the word ****** an insult so them trying to use it is not the same.
> 
> Now when will you people realise that to end racism you have to listen to how black people feel about all of this?
> 
> 
> 
> What about how White people feel about it?
> 
> The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery.  So it is not contemporary White people who seek to perpetuate an offensive vestige of that era by attempting to impose censorship -- often with the threat of violence or sometimes with actual violence.
> 
> This obsessive demand to impose unilateral censorship of the American vocabulary occurs as a direct statement that there is an indelible difference between Black and White Americans, while at the same time Black political leaders insist that "we're all the same."
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


The major flaw in your assertions here is saying...."The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery".

Let me hip you to some facts:   Slavery was transformed into Jim Crow laws, which lasted a CENTURY after the Civil War ended and slavery was officially abolished by US law.....right up to 1965!

The SCOTUS decision that guaranteed my right to an equal education anywhere within the USA (Brown vs. Board of Education) is ONLY 4 years older than I am.

And racist/hate groups are very much alive and kicking....check out the Southern Poverty Law Center website for a CURRENT list.  Hell, David Duke NEVER renounced his neo-Nazi/white supremacist ways and he got elected to State Rep for Louisiana just 22 years ago.

Once you understand this and the ramifications of the forementioned, you'll see why you're assertions are not correct.


----------



## xotoxi

sitarro said:


> You disarm it by laughing at the person that uses it, not by going "Postal".








               
*THEY SAID ******!!!*


----------



## RadiomanATL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGQ-ISsDm8M&feature=related]YouTube - Where are the white women at?[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Mebbe the funniest movie ever made.


----------



## Madeline

IanC said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.  There may be folks who enjoy playing on the edges of what is socially acceptable, but most over 12 do not.
> 
> Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madeline. Does your line of reasoning hold for muslims and pictures of mohammed? Its not worth the risk? Should everyone just go balistic whenever they are offended or is it just limited to certain groups. Perhaps it is the level of violence that triggers special status.
Click to expand...


No, it is not violence...it is hurtfulness.  Interesting analogy to Muslims, but IanC, they have not been enslaved and degraded in the US.


----------



## MikeK

taichiliberal said:


> The major flaw in your assertions here is saying...."The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery".
> 
> Let me hip you to some facts:   Slavery was transformed into Jim Crow laws, which lasted a CENTURY after the Civil War ended and slavery was officially abolished by US law.....right up to 1965!
> 
> The SCOTUS decision that guaranteed my right to an equal education anywhere within the USA (Brown vs. Board of Education) is ONLY 4 years older than I am.
> 
> And racist/hate groups are very much alive and kicking....check out the Southern Poverty Law Center website for a CURRENT list.  Hell, David Duke NEVER renounced his neo-Nazi/white supremacist ways and he got elected to State Rep for Louisiana just 22 years ago.
> 
> Once you understand this and the ramifications of the forementioned, you'll see why you're assertions are not correct.


The relevant fact is slavery ended long ago and Black Americans presently enjoy total equality.  But there are and will remain for some gradually diminishing time a number of racist/hate groups, some of which are represented however informally in the following hate poetry:


_*"Waiting for the crackers; smuggle; his mug is in the gutters. . . . so we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination; time is wasting. . . . so who is in association with the ****** retaliation; it needs your total cooperation. . . .a confrontation will be fought by the younger generation; because we got determination; all we need is organization."*_   (Purse Snatchers; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)  

_*"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . sticking guns in crackers' mouths. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria; led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."*_   (Mad Nigga; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)

_*"I kill a devil right now. . . . I say kill whitey all nightey long. . . . I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple...  I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the fuck of it. . . . Menace Clan kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil sleeping; blow his fucking brains out."*_   (Fuck a Record Deal; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records,  Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)   

_*"A fight, a fight, a nigge* and a white, if the ****** don't win then we all jump in...smoking all America's white boys."*_   (A Fight; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)

_*"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."*_ (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)

_*"Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha"*_   (Kill d'White People; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)


That's just a few.  I could show you dozens more, some as bad, some even worse.  The SPLC doesn't pay attention to this relatively disorganized form of racist/hate groups.  But nonetheless the hatred exists and is all too real.  

So if you wish to dwell in the past and continue picking the scabs off old wounds there is nothing I can say to dissuade you.  I'm not a psychiatrist.


----------



## Madeline

I assume you are quoting rap music lyrics.  Ya, some are despicable...but the target audience is young, and the young have always enjoyed music that annoyed the shit outta old people, MikeK.

And it is preposterous to claim "blacks have reached equality".  You sound like an educated person, and I assume you know this.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zona said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a glack guy who "acts white"?  Were the hell did that come from?  Please provide examples.  I would love to some evidence of this.
> 
> 
> Fool.
> 
> 
> 
> ."
> 
> it came from me dipshit......basically.....i dont believe for one minute your a black guy.....it would be like Charlie Bass saying he is a White guy.....when he says he is black,you know he is black just by what he relates to in his posts,the same with 52nd St.... they are black.....you i doubt it.....when you posts its like Richie Cunningham is doing the posting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I lived in Matua projects on 35th and fairmont ave in west philly. Eventually I moved to Paschal projects on 72nd and woodland ave (Bartram high)...then 58th and market..(thats when I went to overbrook high school).    Eventually I ended up at a house near cobbs Creek parkway again. (went to Temple for a bit, then joined the navy).. This is basically all over west philly.  If there is anyone from Philly, please chime in....
> 
> If I were white, I am pretty sure I would have looked a little silly in my own  neighborhood.  Especially Mantua
> 
> My life wont be complete unless I can prove to you I am black.....lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool.
Click to expand...


so.....my wife is white....was raised for a good part of her young days in the projects in Long Beach....thats a black area.....you dont have to prove nothing to me Zona.....if you say your black...then your black.....i was just busting your balls anyway....but you still post like its Richie Cunningham doing the posting....


----------



## taichiliberal

MikeK said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major flaw in your assertions here is saying...."The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery".
> 
> Let me hip you to some facts:   Slavery was transformed into Jim Crow laws, which lasted a CENTURY after the Civil War ended and slavery was officially abolished by US law.....right up to 1965!
> 
> The SCOTUS decision that guaranteed my right to an equal education anywhere within the USA (Brown vs. Board of Education) is ONLY 4 years older than I am.
> 
> And racist/hate groups are very much alive and kicking....check out the Southern Poverty Law Center website for a CURRENT list.  Hell, David Duke NEVER renounced his neo-Nazi/white supremacist ways and he got elected to State Rep for Louisiana just 22 years ago.
> 
> Once you understand this and the ramifications of the forementioned, you'll see why you're assertions are not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> The relevant fact is slavery ended long ago and Black Americans presently enjoy total equality.  But there are and will remain for some gradually diminishing time a number of racist/hate groups, some of which are represented however informally in the following hate poetry:
> 
> 
> _*"Waiting for the crackers; smuggle; his mug is in the gutters. . . . so we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination; time is wasting. . . . so who is in association with the ****** retaliation; it needs your total cooperation. . . .a confrontation will be fought by the younger generation; because we got determination; all we need is organization."*_   (Purse Snatchers; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> _*"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . sticking guns in crackers' mouths. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria; led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."*_   (Mad Nigga; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"I kill a devil right now. . . . I say kill whitey all nightey long. . . . I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple...  I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the fuck of it. . . . Menace Clan kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil sleeping; blow his fucking brains out."*_   (Fuck a Record Deal; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records,  Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> 
> _*"A fight, a fight, a nigge* and a white, if the ****** don't win then we all jump in...smoking all America's white boys."*_   (A Fight; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> _*"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."*_ (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha"*_   (Kill d'White People; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> That's just a few.  I could show you dozens more, some as bad, some even worse.  The SPLC doesn't pay attention to this relatively disorganized form of racist/hate groups.  But nonetheless the hatred exists and is all too real.
> 
> So if you wish to dwell in the past and continue picking the scabs off old wounds there is nothing I can say to dissuade you.  I'm not a psychiatrist.
Click to expand...



Hey, you won't get an argument from me about SOME of the abhorent lyrics of gangsta rap and such......folks like Rev. Sharpton, the NAACP, and other leaders/noted spokespeople have all condemned such dreck PUBLICALLY FOR YEARS....and I agree with them 100%.  Two wrongs never make a right....and perhaps if owners like Time Warner ( who are NOT owned or run by black folk) wouldn't support/promote such dreck, it would remain a minor event, like skinhead and white power "rock" bands.  But it's all about the Benjamins, don't cha know.


What's interesting is how YOU STILL AVOID THE FACTS OF HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED INSTITUTIONALIZED RACISM AND BIGOTRY, as I laid out above.  Unless you're some 20 year old that knows nothing beyond his birthday, ALL the information I listed happened WITHIN MY LIFETIME!  My whole point was to show how the legacy of slavery lasted MUCH longer than YOU think.

While SPL center lists and denounces black racist groups, general commercial rap music with sexist/racist lyrics don't get coverage due to the FACT that they are NOT directly connected to a racist organization with a published agenda.

In short, your original assertion was proven wrong...and trying to switch to another venue for discussion won't change that.


----------



## sitarro

Madeline said:


> Mebbe the funniest movie ever made.



And in todays liberal lead PC world it could never be put in theaters, makes my point perfectly. The word ****** had absolutely no power over Sheriff Bart played masterfully by Cleavon Little in this movie, he knows it's coming from ignorant fools that he can easily outsmart........ this movie from 1974 would be dumbed down with colored or something even dumber like black to replace ****** if it could even get the funding to be made today. It's all about attitude, that's why I laugh when I hear some idiot call me a racist or a cracker, those words are meaningless today.


----------



## IanC

Madeline said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.  There may be folks who enjoy playing on the edges of what is socially acceptable, but most over 12 do not.
> 
> Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madeline. Does your line of reasoning hold for muslims and pictures of mohammed? Its not worth the risk? Should everyone just go balistic whenever they are offended or is it just limited to certain groups. Perhaps it is the level of violence that triggers special status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it is not violence...it is hurtfulness.  Interesting analogy to Muslims, but IanC, they have not been enslaved and degraded in the US.
Click to expand...


Enslaved and degraded Madeline? Perhaps by welfare and entitlement programs. I think we should keep some affirmative action for those INDIVIDUALS that show promise by achievement but treating a group differently simply for being born into a certain race is wrong. Its time to expect everyone to live by the same rules and take personal responsibility.


----------



## sitarro

taichiliberal said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major flaw in your assertions here is saying...."The White people who "made the word ****** an insult" are long gone, along with the evil era of slavery".
> 
> Let me hip you to some facts:   Slavery was transformed into Jim Crow laws, which lasted a CENTURY after the Civil War ended and slavery was officially abolished by US law.....right up to 1965!
> 
> The SCOTUS decision that guaranteed my right to an equal education anywhere within the USA (Brown vs. Board of Education) is ONLY 4 years older than I am.
> 
> And racist/hate groups are very much alive and kicking....check out the Southern Poverty Law Center website for a CURRENT list.  Hell, David Duke NEVER renounced his neo-Nazi/white supremacist ways and he got elected to State Rep for Louisiana just 22 years ago.
> 
> Once you understand this and the ramifications of the forementioned, you'll see why you're assertions are not correct.
> 
> 
> 
> The relevant fact is slavery ended long ago and Black Americans presently enjoy total equality.  But there are and will remain for some gradually diminishing time a number of racist/hate groups, some of which are represented however informally in the following hate poetry:
> 
> 
> _*"Waiting for the crackers; smuggle; his mug is in the gutters. . . . so we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination; time is wasting. . . . so who is in association with the ****** retaliation; it needs your total cooperation. . . .a confrontation will be fought by the younger generation; because we got determination; all we need is organization."*_   (Purse Snatchers; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> _*"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . sticking guns in crackers' mouths. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria; led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."*_   (Mad Nigga; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"I kill a devil right now. . . . I say kill whitey all nightey long. . . . I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple...  I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the fuck of it. . . . Menace Clan kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil sleeping; blow his fucking brains out."*_   (Fuck a Record Deal; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records,  Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> 
> _*"A fight, a fight, a nigge* and a white, if the ****** don't win then we all jump in...smoking all America's white boys."*_   (A Fight; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> _*"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."*_ (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha"*_   (Kill d'White People; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> That's just a few.  I could show you dozens more, some as bad, some even worse.  The SPLC doesn't pay attention to this relatively disorganized form of racist/hate groups.  But nonetheless the hatred exists and is all too real.
> 
> So if you wish to dwell in the past and continue picking the scabs off old wounds there is nothing I can say to dissuade you.  I'm not a psychiatrist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you won't get an argument from me about SOME of the abhorent lyrics of gangsta rap and such......folks like Rev. Sharpton, the NAACP, and other leaders/noted spokespeople have all condemned such dreck PUBLICALLY FOR YEARS....and I agree with them 100%.  Two wrongs never make a right....and perhaps if owners like Time Warner ( who are NOT owned or run by black folk) wouldn't support/promote such dreck, it would remain a minor event, like skinhead and white power "rock" bands.  But it's all about the Benjamins, don't cha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, once again it's whitey's fault that millions of blacks buy, listen to and have sex to shit like that, sure! The mere fact that you would grace an asshole like Sharpton with the Reverend label tells me just what kind of fool you are. Whitey forces blacks to smoke crack and black fathers to impregnate as many women as they can and then leave them....... your President even comes from one of those useless, low life, irresponsible wasters of air....... no wonder he hates whites, they made his daddy leave him.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting is how YOU STILL AVOID THE FACTS OF HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED INSTITUTIONALIZED RACISM AND BIGOTRY, as I laid out above.  Unless you're some 20 year old that knows nothing beyond his birthday, ALL the information I listed happened WITHIN MY LIFETIME!  My whole point was to show how the legacy of slavery lasted MUCH longer than YOU think.
> 
> While SPL center lists and denounces black racist groups, general commercial rap music with sexist/racist lyrics don't get coverage due to the FACT that they are NOT directly connected to a racist organization with a published agenda.
> 
> In short, your original assertion was proven wrong...and trying to switch to another venue for discussion won't change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to get, is that it's over, you have what you wanted in the White House
> you can become anything you want with a bunch of monetary help from the taxpayers who are mostly white people ......... you have won and you still want to whine.
> 
> Let's get down to it, what's the figure, how much do you want to never bore us with the "oh poor me" bullshit, "my ancestors were enslaved by other Africans and sold around the world by Arabs........ you white devils owe me some money!".
> 
> Why aren't you bitching about all of the guilty parties, why don't you demand reparations from the descendants of Arab slave traders?
> 
> It's because you hate white people, why? Because you're a racist and you know that you can use the true goodness of today's majority of whites to get some kind of free ride, Arabs and Africans would tell you to go fuck yourselves. Hell, your President and his jerk wife have done it all their lives and look where it's gotten them.
> 
> Go tell your pitiful ancestral story to an American Indian living on a hot, fucked up reservation, see how much pity you get from him. The fact is, we all have had shit pasts, some get over it and move on, others allow their history to rule every facet of their lives....... look at the victims that insist on labeling themselves with hyphenated names....... pathetic. Africa couldn't give a shit about American blacks and yet you insist on calling yourself African first, then American, that's beyond pathetic. My ancestors on my fathers side fled France and ended up in Nova Scotia where they lived for a while before the British came in and took over. Being French, they were lower than shit to the British so they were raped, beaten and enslaved by them...... the homes they had built torched. They were finally separated and thrown on junky old boats to go back to France, if they could actually make it, many sunk and drowned. Not only do I not care to be referred to as French-American, I don't want anything from the British and blame them for nothing, it's the past and I won't let it have any power over me.
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeK

Madeline said:


> MikeK, this is how _you_  see things and how _you_  feel.  And that's great.  But truthmatters is right...the folks whose opinions matter more are those to whom the word is directed.  I hardly think it is possible to refer to any black person as a "n*gger* and not insult them, if you are white.


That observation obliquely suggests that I have said or implied the opposite is true when in fact I have stated more than once in this thread that addressing someone as a ****** is offensive.  



> Why use a word that is likely to cause so much pain and inflame so much passion?  What is the upside that would make such a risk warranted?


The word is being used in this thread because someone called a radio talk show and a controversy arose over its use.  This has been an academic discussion which should not have caused any pain for or inflamed the passion of any rational individual.


----------



## Madeline

I think it is presumptuous and short sighted to dismiss someone else's life experience.  IMO, it'd be the rare bird who was black and didn't find that the central fact of his or her life.  Race in America is as much a dividing line now as ever, at least for poor and working class folks.


----------



## nia588

the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).

and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO. 

saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.


----------



## Middleman

nia588 said:


> the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).
> 
> and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO.
> 
> saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.



You make some good points. The whole bodyguard story was obnoxious and patronizing. I wonder what he REALLY thinks about her?


----------



## Toome

xotoxi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So her second statement was wrong.
> 
> She gave into _Da Man_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Hearing the radio program excerpt, it seems to me that she was making a point that had nothing to do with being insensitive or insulting.  She was trying to argue with the caller why we have such double-standards when it comes to the word "******."
> 
> When she turned around and apologized for it, it's very clear to me that she caved in by admitting that the term was insensitive and that she was wrong for saying it.
> 
> Now, if Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Jaime Foxx or any other angry black comedians were to offer similar apologies for unintended offense someone somewhere may have taken to their use of the word "******," then Schlessinger's apology would make sense.  However, what we have here is a White woman being pressured into issuing this apology because when she said the word "******" it was racist.  Had Oprah said it, there would be no pressure for an apology.
> 
> That's the double standard we tolerate today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?
> 
> And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.
> 
> In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.
Click to expand...


Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.

However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.

Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.


----------



## CurveLight

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Hearing the radio program excerpt, it seems to me that she was making a point that had nothing to do with being insensitive or insulting.  She was trying to argue with the caller why we have such double-standards when it comes to the word "******."
> 
> When she turned around and apologized for it, it's very clear to me that she caved in by admitting that the term was insensitive and that she was wrong for saying it.
> 
> Now, if Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Jaime Foxx or any other angry black comedians were to offer similar apologies for unintended offense someone somewhere may have taken to their use of the word "******," then Schlessinger's apology would make sense.  However, what we have here is a White woman being pressured into issuing this apology because when she said the word "******" it was racist.  Had Oprah said it, there would be no pressure for an apology.
> 
> That's the double standard we tolerate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?
> 
> And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.
> 
> In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.
> 
> However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.
> 
> Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.
Click to expand...



If they're no different why do you call them "blacks?"


----------



## Madeline

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Hearing the radio program excerpt, it seems to me that she was making a point that had nothing to do with being insensitive or insulting.  She was trying to argue with the caller why we have such double-standards when it comes to the word "******."
> 
> When she turned around and apologized for it, it's very clear to me that she caved in by admitting that the term was insensitive and that she was wrong for saying it.
> 
> Now, if Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Jaime Foxx or any other angry black comedians were to offer similar apologies for unintended offense someone somewhere may have taken to their use of the word "******," then Schlessinger's apology would make sense.  However, what we have here is a White woman being pressured into issuing this apology because when she said the word "******" it was racist.  Had Oprah said it, there would be no pressure for an apology.
> 
> That's the double standard we tolerate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?
> 
> And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.
> 
> In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.
> 
> However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.
> 
> Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.
Click to expand...


Toome, using the phrase "jewed me down" is about as anti-semetic as it gets.  You must be one insensitive, oblivious jackass not to know this.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Madeline said:


> Toome, using the phrase "jewed me down" is about as anti-semetic as it gets.  You must be one insensitive, oblivious jackass not to know this.


I remember one of Chris Rocks early standup routines where he said people only get upset at the negative stereotypes but like and agree with the positive ones.

He said someday he want's hear someone say: "Yeah, I got me a niggah doin' my taxes".


----------



## Toome

Madeline said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?
> 
> And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.
> 
> In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.
> 
> However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.
> 
> Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toome, using the phrase "jewed me down" is about as anti-semetic as it gets.  You must be one insensitive, oblivious jackass not to know this.
Click to expand...


So do you think it should be referred to as the "J-word" instead?  If so, then how does one correctly refer to a person of the Hebrew faith?  When is "Jew" a reference to one's religion and when is it a slur?

The issue here, cupcake, is that while certain words are certainly offensive, branding Dr. Laura as a racist simply because she said the word "******" in an attempt to address the double-standard society has is simply an over-reaction by people, perhaps like yourself, who thrive on making race a divisive issue rather than working towards a solution.


----------



## Toome

CurveLight said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Quentin Tarantino not apologize for using the term ****** extensively in Pulp Fiction?  Or John Travolta in the same movie?
> 
> And I don't think that Oprah would have used the term in the first place...and likely would apologize if she said it.  There is a time and place for it do be used.
> 
> In standup comedy: yes.  In movies: yes.  On primetime TV: no.  On talk radio: no.  One must gauge their audience.  Dr. Laura did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.
> 
> However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.
> 
> Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they're no different why do you call them "blacks?"
Click to expand...


I grew up in the 70's and the whole Black Pride movement.  The message was that they weren't negros or colored folk but Blacks and proud of it.  (Negro, by the way, means Black in Spanish.)  This whole African-American thing strikes me as pretty silly since, when you get right down to it, we're all African-American at some point, or at least Asian-American, depending on your view of history.

A good friend of mine explained that he preferred to be called Black because he was not from Africa.  I only know of one real African-American at my workplace; she immigrated from Nigeria.

She prefers to be called a Texan.


----------



## Madeline

Toome said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, friend, but I have to call bullshit on that.  If the word is offensive or considered a racial slur, then it shouldn't matter who says it nor under which context.  If a movie is going to be rated R due to language, then the word "******" by itself should be enough to constitute an R rating.
> 
> However, the reality is, no matter you slice it, that one little word polarizes any real attempt to discuss racial relations.  And that's too damn bad.  It is a double standard.  And just to make one point clear:  no, I don't use the word.  That's not the point.  It should not carry with it such a stigma.  In other words, it should be no different than the words "son-of-bitch" or "bitch" or "whore" or "asshole" or "wetback" or "jew" (as in, "he jewed me out of my money") etc.
> 
> Blacks don't get special status in my book.  They're no different than the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome, using the phrase "jewed me down" is about as anti-semetic as it gets.  You must be one insensitive, oblivious jackass not to know this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you think it should be referred to as the "J-word" instead?  If so, then how does one correctly refer to a person of the Hebrew faith?  When is "Jew" a reference to one's religion and when is it a slur?
> 
> The issue here, cupcake, is that while certain words are certainly offensive, branding Dr. Laura as a racist simply because she said the word "******" in an attempt to address the double-standard society has is simply an over-reaction by people, perhaps like yourself, who thrive on making race a divisive issue rather than working towards a solution.
Click to expand...


I wonder what the "problem" is then, that the "solution" would be haphazardly tossing around racial epithets?  I kinda sorta thought giving up the use of racial epithets was a step towards harmony.

To refer to a person who is Jewish as "a Jew" is perfectly acceptable.

To refer to a bargain hunter as someone trying to "jew you down" is unacceptable.

The reason that these two usages are different is that one is respectful and the other is not.  It implies that Jews are sneaky, money hungry and relentless...and if you cannot figure out why Jews might find that offensive, mebbe you need to bone up a little on your WW II history.

Whatever your ethnic background, Toome, I assure you there's some derogatory nickname for you.  Mebbe you'd enjoy hearing it addressed more often to you?  To your family?  

The Racial Slur Database


----------



## RadiomanATL

I'm a redneck wop.

Means I can make a awesome catfish primavera.


----------



## Madeline

I grew up in New York, Radioman.  I can vividly recall the slurs for Italians being spoken by adults around me.  (And the ones for damned near every other group of humans on Earth.)  With real hate behind them.

These are disturbing memories, and WTF anyone would want to revive or import a racial slur into their speech in 2010 escapes me.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Madeline said:


> I grew up in New York, Radioman.  I can vividly recall the slurs for Italians being spoken by adults around me.  (And the ones for damned near every other group of humans on Earth.)  With real hate behind them.
> 
> These are disturbing memories, and WTF anyone would want to revive or import a racial slur into their speech in 2010 escapes me.



So no deer parmigiana?

Most people I run into have no idea that there are slurs for Italians.


----------



## Zona

Toome said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I gotta side with Dr. Schlessinger on this one even though I'm not a big fan of hers.  She's absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then do you also agree with her when she said: "Yesterday, I did the wrong thing.  I didn't intend to hurt  people, but I did.  And that makes it the wrong thing to have done. I  was attempting to make a philosophical point, and I articulated the "n"  word all the way out - more than one time.  And that was wrong.  I'll  say it again - that was wrong."
> 
> Or do you still think that she was right to say ******, and that she was wrong to say that she was wrong?
> 
> Were her initial comments right or wrong?  And was her admitting that she was wrong, right or wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her initial comments were right on.  Her apology is political correctness in action, or she may have been threatened with losing her radio show.  Sign of the times.
> 
> Still goes back to the original comment:  why is the word "******" a racial epithet when Whites say it and not when Blacks say it?
Click to expand...


YOu missed the bigger question...why did this woman tell the caller she shouldnt marry outside her race and how she should get a sense of humor when the N word is spewed in her own home.

Oh and as far as the N word thing....Asians, italians, polish, jewish AND BLACK people call themselves names IN THIER OWN CIRCLE.  Why is this so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Madeline

RadiomanATL said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in New York, Radioman.  I can vividly recall the slurs for Italians being spoken by adults around me.  (And the ones for damned near every other group of humans on Earth.)  With real hate behind them.
> 
> These are disturbing memories, and WTF anyone would want to revive or import a racial slur into their speech in 2010 escapes me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no deer parmigiana?
> 
> Most people I run into have no idea that there are slurs for Italians.
Click to expand...


And ain't that a beautiful thing?


----------



## Zona

Madeline said:


> Mebbe the funniest movie ever made.



no no no dag blamit, I said the Sheriff is a NNNNEEEEAAAARRRR.


----------



## Madeline

&#9835; men are always coming and going...and always too soon....&#9834;

That was pretty risque stuff in the early 70's.


----------



## Zona

Madeline said:


> &#9835; men are always coming and going...and always too soon....&#9834;
> 
> That was pretty risque stuff in the early 70's.



Revick!


----------



## Madeline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-SlyicdHEw]YouTube - Blazing Saddles Work Song[/ame]

I can't believe there are people who have not seen this movie!


----------



## rightwinger

nia588 said:


> the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).
> 
> and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO.
> 
> saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.



I agree, her use of the N word without directing it personally was not offensive in itself. But the context of her rant that blacks need a thicker skin was repulsive. 
Her "I have a black bodyguard, so I know what I am talking about" was condescending. For her to equate her time on a basketball court with the discrimination blacks have faced shows how sheltered and elitist she really is.

I just don't understande why anyone listens to her opinions anymore


----------



## MikeK

Madeline said:


> I assume you are quoting rap music lyrics.  Ya, some are despicable...but the target audience is young, and the young have always enjoyed music that annoyed the shit outta old people, MikeK.


Yes, that homicidally psychopathic poetry is lyrics taken from the medium known as "rap."  And while the music of younger generations has typically expressed a shift from the existing temperament and social attitude of previous generations, the most prominent examples being the emergence of "boogie-woogie" in the 30s, "rock & roll" in the 50s and "heavy metal" of our presently manic social phase, can you point to any medium of expression, common to any time in history, including the rise of Nazi Germany, in which such unbridled, unmitigated, brazenly visceral and murderous hatred emerged in a form calling itself _music_ and has been tolerated by even the most politically liberal segment of a supposedly civilized society?  That isn't "music."  It is the essence of the mentality of a segment of a rising generation.  It is a warning!



> And it is preposterous to claim "blacks have reached equality".  You sound like an educated person, and I assume you know this.


Some people are born rich and some are born good-looking.  Some even begin playing Chopin at age nine.  I was born with none of those advantages or attributes but I am equal to those more fortunate than I in terms of my legal access and protections under the Law.  

That is the kind of equality I'm talking about.  Perhaps it's been a long time coming for Black people in America but that's neither my fault nor yours and the important thing is it's here now.  

Life is, always has been and always will be, harder for some than for others.  So much for the elasticity of the word, _equality._


----------



## Madeline

MikeK, drive through poor neighborhoods in Cleveland, Detroit, Boston, Buffalo, etc. and then repeat that claim.  It just don't hold water.

Born poor and black?  The odds are overwhelming that will never change.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/08/books/review/Ford-t.html


----------



## Zona

Madeline said:


> MikeK, drive through poor neighborhoods in Cleveland, Detroit, Boston, Buffalo, etc. and then repeat that claim.  It just don't hold water.
> 
> Born poor and black?  The odds are overwhelming that will never change.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/08/books/review/Ford-t.html



There are ways to change that vicious cycle.  Its the same for being white and poor really...imo.  If you are born poor (I am an example) and you see, day after day, the same crap, you begin to believe that is the norm and are expected to continue on with that cycle.  

Like I said, there are ways to change this.  Everyone in my family did.


----------



## Foxfyre

Madeline said:


> MikeK, drive through poor neighborhoods in Cleveland, Detroit, Boston, Buffalo, etc. and then repeat that claim.  It just don't hold water.
> 
> Born poor and black?  The odds are overwhelming that will never change.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/08/books/review/Ford-t.html



You know I love you Maddie, but I disagree here.  The odds that black kids will be born is of course correct.  I don't buy that it is inevitable that they will be born mostly poor . . . UNLESS . . . we continue social policies that treat black people as separate from the mainstream, as objects to be condescended to and patronized because they won't have the chance otherwise, and/or treat black people as inferiors with the assumption that they can't survive or be 'equal' without 'Whitey's' help.

When we make room to make the brass ring accessible to ALL our citizens and then expect them to take the initiative to reach for it, we will see dramatic improvement.  Handing them the ring isn't going to ever get them further on down the road.

When we return to traditional American values in which we see and encourage traditional marriage and the two parent family as the norm, we will see most child poverty essentially eliminated.  And though many single parents are doing great jobs holding their families together, we won't achieve that by thinking it is somehow virtuous or enlightened to see fathers as unimportant.

And part of the solution is to start accepting people as they are and what they are and not giving hateful words like the "n" word any more power than any other hateful, ugly euphemism or insult by which we describe people.  In that sense, I think Dr. Laura was right.


----------



## Madeline

Foxfyre said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, drive through poor neighborhoods in Cleveland, Detroit, Boston, Buffalo, etc. and then repeat that claim.  It just don't hold water.
> 
> Born poor and black?  The odds are overwhelming that will never change.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/08/books/review/Ford-t.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I love you Maddie, but I disagree here.  The odds that black kids will be born is of course correct.  I don't buy that it is inevitable that they will be born mostly poor . . . UNLESS . . . we continue social policies that treat black people as separate from the mainstream, as objects to be condescended to and patronized because they won't have the chance otherwise, and/or treat black people as inferiors with the assumption that they can't survive or be 'equal' without 'Whitey's' help.
> 
> When we make room to make the brass ring accessible to ALL our citizens and then expect them to take the initiative to reach for it, we will see dramatic improvement.  Handing them the ring isn't going to ever get them further on down the road.
> 
> When we return to traditional American values in which we see and encourage traditional marriage and the two parent family as the norm, we will see most child poverty essentially eliminated.  And though many single parents are doing great jobs holding their families together, we won't achieve that by thinking it is somehow virtuous or enlightened to see fathers as unimportant.
> 
> And part of the solution is to start accepting people as they are and what they are and not giving hateful words like the "n" word any more power than any other hateful, ugly euphemism or insult by which we describe people.  In that sense, I think Dr. Laura was right.
Click to expand...


foxfyre, you have a good heart.  Reasonable people can disagree as to how to lift children from poverty.  I might not emphasize the same things as you do, but clearly, we both wish we could affect change.


----------



## Sheldon

MikeK said:


> Yes, that homicidally psychopathic poetry is lyrics taken from the medium known as "rap."  And while the music of younger generations has typically expressed a shift from the existing temperament and social attitude of previous generations, the most prominent examples being the emergence of "boogie-woogie" in the 30s, "rock & roll" in the 50s and "heavy metal" of our presently manic social phase, can you point to any medium of expression, common to any time in history, including the rise of Nazi Germany, in which such unbridled, unmitigated, brazenly visceral and murderous hatred emerged in a form calling itself _music_ and has been tolerated by even the most politically liberal segment of a supposedly civilized society?  That isn't "music."  It is the essence of the mentality of a segment of a rising generation.  It is a warning!





Change your Depends, dude. It's not a warning, any more than are the neo-Nazi rock bands. I could pull up some Landser lyrics for example of racism in rock.

those quoted lyrics are from some rappers and labels I've never even heard of before, not even anywhere close to mainstream or anyone who's relevant in the underground. You took the absolute worst of the worst from some inconsequential artists, and are now trying to extrapolate it into some commentary about modern popular music. I don't know why.

As far as the violence rapped about in some hip-hop, i think that's two-fold. One is, it's a product of where the rappers come from--you speak what you know about. Two is, big label execs realize that there's a certain image that sells a lot of records (and no song/album is going to make it big without suburban white kids), so they push the image and the rappers who rap about things that foist that image: the muscular black man with jewelry and talks about fucking some club hos while smoking on a blunt.

Like the Republican party, hip-hop is going through some dueling self-image issues. A lot of listeners, which i'm one, reject that corporatized hip-hop in favor of underground artists that rap about real things: love, rejection, anxiety, achievement etc, where the emphasis is on the art of stringing words together, and not on the image of being 'a street thug' that the corporations like.

But even those corporate-sponsored thugs are fluffy bunnies compared to the lyrics you quoted. Not a meaningful representative sample, imo.


----------



## Sheldon

Harry Dresden said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because discounting someone's statements is important if the nick ain't "macho" IYO?  Or because "Dresden" is such a pretty line of fine china?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look i understand you live in Cleveland....Ive been there....i can understand why your so miserable.....but do you think Egg Salad can defend him or herself?....i really dont give a rats ass what you think....a talking Egg Salad....now that might be worth a listen...
Click to expand...



You have the ability to determine the race of a poster, but you can't figure out gender? huh? Aren't my posts manly enough?


----------



## Madeline

Apparently Harry can't nail gender _or_  ethnicity.  Must make online dating challenging.


----------



## Harry Dresden

silkyeggsalad said:


> You have the ability to determine the race of a poster, but you can't figure out gender? huh? Aren't my posts manly enough?



since i have only encountered you in about 3 or 4 threads....and since you dont have that many posts.....no....i dont know what your gender is.....sorry....get out more....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Madeline said:


> Apparently Harry can't nail gender _or_  ethnicity.  Must make online dating challenging.



does not online dating have pictures and a little background info?.....


----------



## Rinata

Madeline said:


> YouTube - Blazing Saddles Work Song
> 
> I can't believe there are people who have not seen this movie!



Really!!! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Ravi

You have to wonder...would "dr" Laura have made the same type of comments if this woman's husband's friends constantly said **** or cracker or prick?

Nah.


----------



## Toome

silkyeggsalad said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because discounting someone's statements is important if the nick ain't "macho" IYO?  Or because "Dresden" is such a pretty line of fine china?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look i understand you live in Cleveland....Ive been there....i can understand why your so miserable.....but do you think Egg Salad can defend him or herself?....i really dont give a rats ass what you think....a talking Egg Salad....now that might be worth a listen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have the ability to determine the race of a poster, but you can't figure out gender? huh? Aren't my posts manly enough?
Click to expand...


Your cute ass throws us off.


----------



## taichiliberal

sitarro said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The relevant fact is slavery ended long ago and Black Americans presently enjoy total equality.  But there are and will remain for some gradually diminishing time a number of racist/hate groups, some of which are represented however informally in the following hate poetry:
> 
> 
> _*"Waiting for the crackers; smuggle; his mug is in the gutters. . . . so we need your participation in the Caucasian assassination; time is wasting. . . . so who is in association with the ****** retaliation; it needs your total cooperation. . . .a confrontation will be fought by the younger generation; because we got determination; all we need is organization."*_   (Purse Snatchers; Rush Associated Labels Recordings.)
> 
> _*"He preys on old white ladies who drive the Mercedes with the windows cracked. . . . you should've heard the bitch screaming. . . . sticking guns in crackers' mouths. . . . the cops can't stop it. . . . remember 4-29-92, come on; Florence and Normandy coming to a corner near you, cracker; we've been through your area, mass hysteria; led by your motherfucking Menace Clan."*_   (Mad Nigga; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"I kill a devil right now. . . . I say kill whitey all nightey long. . . . I stabbed a fucking Jew with a steeple...  I would kill a cracker for nothing, just for the fuck of it. . . . Menace Clan kill a cracker; jack 'em even quicker. . . . catch that devil sleeping; blow his fucking brains out."*_   (Fuck a Record Deal; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records,  Noo Trybe Records, subsidiaries of Thorn EMI.)
> 
> _*"A fight, a fight, a nigge* and a white, if the ****** don't win then we all jump in...smoking all America's white boys."*_   (A Fight; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, 1993, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> _*"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."*_ (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)
> 
> _*"Kill the white people; we gonna make them hurt; kill the white people; but buy my record first; ha, ha, ha"*_   (Kill d'White People; Apache, Apache Ain't Shit, Tommy Boy Music, Time Warner, USA.)
> 
> 
> That's just a few.  I could show you dozens more, some as bad, some even worse.  The SPLC doesn't pay attention to this relatively disorganized form of racist/hate groups.  But nonetheless the hatred exists and is all too real.
> 
> So if you wish to dwell in the past and continue picking the scabs off old wounds there is nothing I can say to dissuade you.  I'm not a psychiatrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, once again it's whitey's fault that millions of blacks buy, listen to and have sex to shit like that, sure! The mere fact that you would grace an asshole like Sharpton with the Reverend label tells me just what kind of fool you are. Whitey forces blacks to smoke crack and black fathers to impregnate as many women as they can and then leave them....... your President even comes from one of those useless, low life, irresponsible wasters of air....... no wonder he hates whites, they made his daddy leave him.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting is how YOU STILL AVOID THE FACTS OF HISTORICALLY DOCUMENTED INSTITUTIONALIZED RACISM AND BIGOTRY, as I laid out above.  Unless you're some 20 year old that knows nothing beyond his birthday, ALL the information I listed happened WITHIN MY LIFETIME!  My whole point was to show how the legacy of slavery lasted MUCH longer than YOU think.
> 
> While SPL center lists and denounces black racist groups, general commercial rap music with sexist/racist lyrics don't get coverage due to the FACT that they are NOT directly connected to a racist organization with a published agenda.
> 
> In short, your original assertion was proven wrong...and trying to switch to another venue for discussion won't change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to get, is that it's over, you have what you wanted in the White House
> you can become anything you want with a bunch of monetary help from the taxpayers who are mostly white people ......... you have won and you still want to whine.
> 
> Let's get down to it, what's the figure, how much do you want to never bore us with the "oh poor me" bullshit, "my ancestors were enslaved by other Africans and sold around the world by Arabs........ you white devils owe me some money!".
> 
> Why aren't you bitching about all of the guilty parties, why don't you demand reparations from the descendants of Arab slave traders?
> 
> It's because you hate white people, why? Because you're a racist and you know that you can use the true goodness of today's majority of whites to get some kind of free ride, Arabs and Africans would tell you to go fuck yourselves. Hell, your President and his jerk wife have done it all their lives and look where it's gotten them.
> 
> Go tell your pitiful ancestral story to an American Indian living on a hot, fucked up reservation, see how much pity you get from him. The fact is, we all have had shit pasts, some get over it and move on, others allow their history to rule every facet of their lives....... look at the victims that insist on labeling themselves with hyphenated names....... pathetic. Africa couldn't give a shit about American blacks and yet you insist on calling yourself African first, then American, that's beyond pathetic. My ancestors on my fathers side fled France and ended up in Nova Scotia where they lived for a while before the British came in and took over. Being French, they were lower than shit to the British so they were raped, beaten and enslaved by them...... the homes they had built torched. They were finally separated and thrown on junky old boats to go back to France, if they could actually make it, many sunk and drowned. Not only do I not care to be referred to as French-American, I don't want anything from the British and blame them for nothing, it's the past and I won't let it have any power over me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your little "get over it...my ancestors had it tough too" excuses for the congenital bigotry and racism against black folk in this country  DOES NOT ALTER OR DISPROVE THE FACTS AND LOGIC I PUT FORTH IN POSTS #311, 317, 325.
> 
> Bottom line: there is NO excuse for the mental machinations that "Dr. Laura" voiced, and your little history lesson does not change the FACTS of a century of Jim Crow Laws into 1960's, a SCOTUS decision to stop educational segregation that's only 4 years older than I am, or the very present slew of race hating organizations and individuals active in our society.
> 
> I don't defend or approve of racist rants from black folk, and I won't tolerate them about black people.  Too bad for you if your ideals were voiced in public and blasted for the bigoted BS that it is.  Deal with it or don't, because your whining is irrelevent.
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

nia588 said:


> the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).
> 
> and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO.
> 
> saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.



"Doctor" Laura just got nailed revealing her true feelings on the subject....and her supporters just don't like the fact that when bigotry gets publically examined and revealed for it's sheer absurdity.  People seldom take kindly to having the comfort zone of their beliefs criticized.

My Mom and all her family were from North Carolina....I grew up hearing my uncles saying "******" this & that, and my peers did the same thing, as I did.  My Mom WOULD NOT STAND FOR THAT IN HER HOUSE!  Mind you, she laughed like hell at Richard Pryor, Blazing Saddles and the like, but she made it quite clear to her boys why they shouldn't use the word. 

I think that many of the folk in today's black performers across the spectrum should take a cue from the late Richard Pryor, and his explanation as to why at the pinnacle of his career he stopped using the word.


----------



## goshinj

Dr. Laura, women call each other **** every once in a while. So, **** **** ****, oh, don't be so hypersensitive because women are the one's causing this. Does that feel better. Please, find another damn job. Your media connections have gone to your head, or ****, either way you suck badly, and I mean badly as a so called psychologist.  Where did your degree come from. Was it maybe, **** university?????????????????? Looks like your the hypersensitive one from the way you responded on the talk show. Yea, apologize all you want to, but we all know you will always feel the same way about the n word. Loser..........................


----------



## sitarro

silkyeggsalad said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that homicidally psychopathic poetry is lyrics taken from the medium known as "rap."  And while the music of younger generations has typically expressed a shift from the existing temperament and social attitude of previous generations, the most prominent examples being the emergence of "boogie-woogie" in the 30s, "rock & roll" in the 50s and "heavy metal" of our presently manic social phase, can you point to any medium of expression, common to any time in history, including the rise of Nazi Germany, in which such unbridled, unmitigated, brazenly visceral and murderous hatred emerged in a form calling itself _music_ and has been tolerated by even the most politically liberal segment of a supposedly civilized society?  That isn't "music."  It is the essence of the mentality of a segment of a rising generation.  It is a warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your Depends, dude. It's not a warning, any more than are the neo-Nazi rock bands. I could pull up some Landser lyrics for example of racism in rock.
> 
> those quoted lyrics are from some rappers and labels I've never even heard of before, not even anywhere close to mainstream or anyone who's relevant in the underground. You took the absolute worst of the worst from some inconsequential artists, and are now trying to extrapolate it into some commentary about modern popular music. I don't know why.
> 
> As far as the violence rapped about in some hip-hop, i think that's two-fold. One is, it's a product of where the rappers come from--you speak what you know about. Two is, big label execs realize that there's a certain image that sells a lot of records (and no song/album is going to make it big without suburban white kids), so they push the image and the rappers who rap about things that foist that image: the muscular black man with jewelry and talks about fucking some club hos while smoking on a blunt.
> 
> Like the Republican party, hip-hop is going through some dueling self-image issues. A lot of listeners, which i'm one, reject that corporatized hip-hop in favor of underground artists that rap about real things: love, rejection, anxiety, achievement etc, where the emphasis is on the art of stringing words together, and not on the image of being 'a street thug' that the corporations like.
> 
> But even those corporate-sponsored thugs are fluffy bunnies compared to the lyrics you quoted. Not a meaningful representative sample, imo.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that you have absolutely no musical taste and will listen to any shit that has an obnoxiously loud bass beat.......... only illiterate dip shits get sucked into that garbage.


----------



## sitarro

taichiliberal said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, once again it's whitey's fault that millions of blacks buy, listen to and have sex to shit like that, sure! The mere fact that you would grace an asshole like Sharpton with the Reverend label tells me just what kind of fool you are. Whitey forces blacks to smoke crack and black fathers to impregnate as many women as they can and then leave them....... your President even comes from one of those useless, low life, irresponsible wasters of air....... no wonder he hates whites, they made his daddy leave him.
> 
> Grow up!
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to get, is that it's over, you have what you wanted in the White House
> you can become anything you want with a bunch of monetary help from the taxpayers who are mostly white people ......... you have won and you still want to whine.
> 
> Let's get down to it, what's the figure, how much do you want to never bore us with the "oh poor me" bullshit, "my ancestors were enslaved by other Africans and sold around the world by Arabs........ you white devils owe me some money!".
> 
> Why aren't you bitching about all of the guilty parties, why don't you demand reparations from the descendants of Arab slave traders?
> 
> It's because you hate white people, why? Because you're a racist and you know that you can use the true goodness of today's majority of whites to get some kind of free ride, Arabs and Africans would tell you to go fuck yourselves. Hell, your President and his jerk wife have done it all their lives and look where it's gotten them.
> 
> Go tell your pitiful ancestral story to an American Indian living on a hot, fucked up reservation, see how much pity you get from him. The fact is, we all have had shit pasts, some get over it and move on, others allow their history to rule every facet of their lives....... look at the victims that insist on labeling themselves with hyphenated names....... pathetic. Africa couldn't give a shit about American blacks and yet you insist on calling yourself African first, then American, that's beyond pathetic. My ancestors on my fathers side fled France and ended up in Nova Scotia where they lived for a while before the British came in and took over. Being French, they were lower than shit to the British so they were raped, beaten and enslaved by them...... the homes they had built torched. They were finally separated and thrown on junky old boats to go back to France, if they could actually make it, many sunk and drowned. Not only do I not care to be referred to as French-American, I don't want anything from the British and blame them for nothing, it's the past and I won't let it have any power over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your little "get over it...my ancestors had it tough too" excuses for the congenital bigotry and racism against black folk in this country  DOES NOT ALTER OR DISPROVE THE FACTS AND LOGIC I PUT FORTH IN POSTS #311, 317, 325.
> 
> Bottom line: there is NO excuse for the mental machinations that "Dr. Laura" voiced, and your little history lesson does not change the FACTS of a century of Jim Crow Laws into 1960's, a SCOTUS decision to stop educational segregation that's only 4 years older than I am, or the very present slew of race hating organizations and individuals active in our society.
> 
> I don't defend or approve of racist rants from black folk, and I won't tolerate them about black people.  Too bad for you if your ideals were voiced in public and blasted for the bigoted BS that it is.  Deal with it or don't, because your whining is irrelevent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is waiting, I'll personally hook you up with a one way ticket, go back to the home you love most and take that idiot Kenyan with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
Click to expand...

No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?

The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_ 

How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.


----------



## Toome

Ravi said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?
> 
> The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_
> 
> How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.
Click to expand...


I think you miss the point.  There's no argument that the word "******" is offensive just as the word "****" is offensive.  There's no argument that use of the word is intended to degrade, humiliate and belittle.

However, we're all grown up adults, or should be, at least to understand that saying these words in an oblique sense, as a point of reference in a conversation is different than saying it as a slur aimed directly towards someone.  Dr. Laura didn't call the caller a ******.  She used the word as an example of how Blacks get to use it with impunity, even as an insult towards each other, but everyone else has to sit in the penalty box for saying it unless they use the politically-correct terminology of "N-word."  And to illustrate that point, Dr. Laura was immediately outcast.

Now you don't have to like Dr. Laura; I don't particularly agree with some of her views.  And I don't agree with parts of her argument with the caller.  But I don't see anything wrong with the context of how she used the word "******" in her conversation.  I think it's too childish to expect her to use "N-word" instead.  Might as well start using other words like "poo-poo" and "golly-gee-willickers" while we're at it.


----------



## Ravi

Toome said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?
> 
> The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_
> 
> How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point.  There's no argument that the word "******" is offensive just as the word "****" is offensive.  There's no argument that use of the word is intended to degrade, humiliate and belittle.
> 
> However, we're all grown up adults, or should be, at least to understand that saying these words in an oblique sense, as a point of reference in a conversation is different than saying it as a slur aimed directly towards someone.  Dr. Laura didn't call the caller a ******.  She used the word as an example of how Blacks get to use it with impunity, even as an insult towards each other, but everyone else has to sit in the penalty box for saying it unless they use the politically-correct terminology of "N-word."  And to illustrate that point, Dr. Laura was immediately outcast.
> 
> Now you don't have to like Dr. Laura; I don't particularly agree with some of her views.  And I don't agree with parts of her argument with the caller.  But I don't see anything wrong with the context of how she used the word "******" in her conversation.  I think it's too childish to expect her to use "N-word" instead.  Might as well start using other words like "poo-poo" and "golly-gee-willickers" while we're at it.
Click to expand...

I don't care that she said the word ******...she didn't use it in a racist manner, she wasn't calling anyone a ******.

Her opinion that this woman caller should just suck up insensitive racial comments made by her husband's friends and family is ridiculous.


----------



## Middleman

Ravi said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country that has a long history of discriminating against and downgrading blacks. If this weren't so, there never would have been a word "******". People who broke into your house in the middle of the night and dragged you out and hung you called you "******"
> 
> If blacks choose to use the word as a way of empowering themselves and taking away the sting of the word "******" they are entitled to.
> 
> However, if one of the oppressor group chooses to use the word it is disrespectful and degrading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?
> 
> The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_
> 
> How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.
Click to expand...


I wonder how 'Dr' Laura would feel about the word "****" being thrown around in her home, and on her show? Didn't she used to be Jewish before she changed her mind?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Ravi said:


> Her opinion that this woman caller should just suck up insensitive racial comments made by her husband's friends and family is ridiculous.



thats what happens when your bothered by something and you call a dipshit radio host instead of talking to someone who might actually give you some good advice......


----------



## CurveLight

taichiliberal said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).
> 
> and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO.
> 
> saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Doctor" Laura just got nailed revealing her true feelings on the subject....and her supporters just don't like the fact that when bigotry gets publically examined and revealed for it's sheer absurdity.  People seldom take kindly to having the comfort zone of their beliefs criticized.
> 
> My Mom and all her family were from North Carolina....I grew up hearing my uncles saying "******" this & that, and my peers did the same thing, as I did.  My Mom WOULD NOT STAND FOR THAT IN HER HOUSE!  Mind you, she laughed like hell at Richard Pryor, Blazing Saddles and the like, but she made it quite clear to her boys why they shouldn't use the word.
> 
> I think that many of the folk in today's black performers across the spectrum should take a cue from the late Richard Pryor, and his explanation as to why at the pinnacle of his career he stopped using the word.
Click to expand...


Dr laura is a **** but this is pure sillyness.


----------



## Madeline

I can't help but notice that some of the folks posting here to denouce "hypersensitivity" to the n word are also claiming that being called a "honky" or "cracker" makes them cry like a little girl.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> I can't help but notice that some of the folks posting here to denouce "hypersensitivity" to the n word are also claiming that being called a "honky" or "cracker" makes them cry like a little girl.




I still don't understand the beef with what Dr L said.  People act like she use "******" in a personal, stereotypical, or derogatory manner.


----------



## Toome

Ravi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?
> 
> The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_
> 
> How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point.  There's no argument that the word "******" is offensive just as the word "****" is offensive.  There's no argument that use of the word is intended to degrade, humiliate and belittle.
> 
> However, we're all grown up adults, or should be, at least to understand that saying these words in an oblique sense, as a point of reference in a conversation is different than saying it as a slur aimed directly towards someone.  Dr. Laura didn't call the caller a ******.  She used the word as an example of how Blacks get to use it with impunity, even as an insult towards each other, but everyone else has to sit in the penalty box for saying it unless they use the politically-correct terminology of "N-word."  And to illustrate that point, Dr. Laura was immediately outcast.
> 
> Now you don't have to like Dr. Laura; I don't particularly agree with some of her views.  And I don't agree with parts of her argument with the caller.  But I don't see anything wrong with the context of how she used the word "******" in her conversation.  I think it's too childish to expect her to use "N-word" instead.  Might as well start using other words like "poo-poo" and "golly-gee-willickers" while we're at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care that she said the word ******...she didn't use it in a racist manner, she wasn't calling anyone a ******.
> 
> Her opinion that this woman caller should just suck up insensitive racial comments made by her husband's friends and family is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Agreed.  I understand the point Schlessinger was trying to make, but I agree with you that she shoved her way into the argument rather than take a moment to listen to what the woman was really saying.


----------



## Ravi

Toome said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point.  There's no argument that the word "******" is offensive just as the word "****" is offensive.  There's no argument that use of the word is intended to degrade, humiliate and belittle.
> 
> However, we're all grown up adults, or should be, at least to understand that saying these words in an oblique sense, as a point of reference in a conversation is different than saying it as a slur aimed directly towards someone.  Dr. Laura didn't call the caller a ******.  She used the word as an example of how Blacks get to use it with impunity, even as an insult towards each other, but everyone else has to sit in the penalty box for saying it unless they use the politically-correct terminology of "N-word."  And to illustrate that point, Dr. Laura was immediately outcast.
> 
> Now you don't have to like Dr. Laura; I don't particularly agree with some of her views.  And I don't agree with parts of her argument with the caller.  But I don't see anything wrong with the context of how she used the word "******" in her conversation.  I think it's too childish to expect her to use "N-word" instead.  Might as well start using other words like "poo-poo" and "golly-gee-willickers" while we're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that she said the word ******...she didn't use it in a racist manner, she wasn't calling anyone a ******.
> 
> Her opinion that this woman caller should just suck up insensitive racial comments made by her husband's friends and family is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I understand the point Schlessinger was trying to make, but I agree with you that she shoved her way into the argument rather than take a moment to listen to what the woman was really saying.
Click to expand...

What point do you think she was trying to make?

IMO she was saying that this woman should just put up with racial put downs. And I don't think she'd make that point to someone that isn't black.


----------



## taichiliberal

sitarro said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your little "get over it...my ancestors had it tough too" excuses for the congenital bigotry and racism against black folk in this country  DOES NOT ALTER OR DISPROVE THE FACTS AND LOGIC I PUT FORTH IN POSTS #311, 317, 325.
> 
> Bottom line: there is NO excuse for the mental machinations that "Dr. Laura" voiced, and your little history lesson does not change the FACTS of a century of Jim Crow Laws into 1960's, a SCOTUS decision to stop educational segregation that's only 4 years older than I am, or the very present slew of race hating organizations and individuals active in our society.
> 
> I don't defend or approve of racist rants from black folk, and I won't tolerate them about black people.  Too bad for you if your ideals were voiced in public and blasted for the bigoted BS that it is.  Deal with it or don't, because your whining is irrelevent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is waiting, I'll personally hook you up with a one way ticket, go back to the home you love most and take that idiot Kenyan with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And as with all intellectually bankrupt, bigoted blowhards faced with facts and logic that contradict their beliefs.....Sitarro's veneer of "rationalism" falls apart and he lashes out with the irrational, ignorant mantras found in all the willfully ignorant diatribes of neocon punditry and their supporters.
> 
> The truth/logic to folk like Sitarro is like sunlight to a vampire.  I'm done with him, and  leave him to his next predictable rant.
Click to expand...


----------



## taichiliberal

sitarro said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your little "get over it...my ancestors had it tough too" excuses for the congenital bigotry and racism against black folk in this country  DOES NOT ALTER OR DISPROVE THE FACTS AND LOGIC I PUT FORTH IN POSTS #311, 317, 325.
> 
> Bottom line: there is NO excuse for the mental machinations that "Dr. Laura" voiced, and your little history lesson does not change the FACTS of a century of Jim Crow Laws into 1960's, a SCOTUS decision to stop educational segregation that's only 4 years older than I am, or the very present slew of race hating organizations and individuals active in our society.
> 
> I don't defend or approve of racist rants from black folk, and I won't tolerate them about black people.  Too bad for you if your ideals were voiced in public and blasted for the bigoted BS that it is.  Deal with it or don't, because your whining is irrelevent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is waiting, I'll personally hook you up with a one way ticket, go back to the home you love most and take that idiot Kenyan with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the n-word wasn't the worst thing that she said in her rant. i mean she said some really stereo typical things that bothered me. like the story she told about telling her body guard on the team because he is black and white men can't jump. then she went on saying Obama was a black thing (I'm black and I voted for Hilary Clinton during the primary season).
> 
> and laughed at the fact she thought just because black comics use the n-word it's OK. you have to be an idiot to take what is OK and not OK to say from HBO.
> 
> saying the n-word is not OK. I remember growing up my father never let me and my brother say that word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Doctor" Laura just got nailed revealing her true feelings on the subject....and her supporters just don't like the fact that when bigotry gets publically examined and revealed for it's sheer absurdity.  People seldom take kindly to having the comfort zone of their beliefs criticized.
> 
> My Mom and all her family were from North Carolina....I grew up hearing my uncles saying "******" this & that, and my peers did the same thing, as I did.  My Mom WOULD NOT STAND FOR THAT IN HER HOUSE!  Mind you, she laughed like hell at Richard Pryor, Blazing Saddles and the like, but she made it quite clear to her boys why they shouldn't use the word.
> 
> I think that many of the folk in today's black performers across the spectrum should take a cue from the late Richard Pryor, and his explanation as to why at the pinnacle of his career he stopped using the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr laura is a **** but this is pure sillyness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specify, please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheldon

sitarro said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that homicidally psychopathic poetry is lyrics taken from the medium known as "rap."  And while the music of younger generations has typically expressed a shift from the existing temperament and social attitude of previous generations, the most prominent examples being the emergence of "boogie-woogie" in the 30s, "rock & roll" in the 50s and "heavy metal" of our presently manic social phase, can you point to any medium of expression, common to any time in history, including the rise of Nazi Germany, in which such unbridled, unmitigated, brazenly visceral and murderous hatred emerged in a form calling itself _music_ and has been tolerated by even the most politically liberal segment of a supposedly civilized society?  That isn't "music."  It is the essence of the mentality of a segment of a rising generation.  It is a warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change your Depends, dude. It's not a warning, any more than are the neo-Nazi rock bands. I could pull up some Landser lyrics for example of racism in rock.
> 
> those quoted lyrics are from some rappers and labels I've never even heard of before, not even anywhere close to mainstream or anyone who's relevant in the underground. You took the absolute worst of the worst from some inconsequential artists, and are now trying to extrapolate it into some commentary about modern popular music. I don't know why.
> 
> As far as the violence rapped about in some hip-hop, i think that's two-fold. One is, it's a product of where the rappers come from--you speak what you know about. Two is, big label execs realize that there's a certain image that sells a lot of records (and no song/album is going to make it big without suburban white kids), so they push the image and the rappers who rap about things that foist that image: the muscular black man with jewelry and talks about fucking some club hos while smoking on a blunt.
> 
> Like the Republican party, hip-hop is going through some dueling self-image issues. A lot of listeners, which i'm one, reject that corporatized hip-hop in favor of underground artists that rap about real things: love, rejection, anxiety, achievement etc, where the emphasis is on the art of stringing words together, and not on the image of being 'a street thug' that the corporations like.
> 
> But even those corporate-sponsored thugs are fluffy bunnies compared to the lyrics you quoted. Not a meaningful representative sample, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that you have absolutely no musical taste and will listen to any shit that has an obnoxiously loud bass beat.......... only illiterate dip shits get sucked into that garbage.
Click to expand...


Then I dedicate this song to you. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mMfavxyFUI]YouTube - Juggaknots - Clear Blue Skies[/ame]

Verse One:]
[Buddy Slim]
Damn it, son
I think its time we had a little man-to-man talking
I heard that you was hand-in-hand
Walking down the boulevard, middle of the day
With this Black chick 
Tell me the truth, boy, or you can catch this slap quick

[The Brewin]
Let me get this straight 
You're ranting and raving
Behaving like a mad dog with rabies
Because my baby's not white; that ain't right
Pops, you got me puzzled 
Because in the past with Black folks you never struggled
At least to my knowledge

[Buddy Slim]
Your knowledge seems to need a little working
That little ****** bitch got you looking like The Jerk
And I can't another minute of you and that Black heifer, son
Looking sorta like Tom Willis from the Jefferson Show

[The Brewin]
What you know about my girl to try and slander
Let me talk a bit and maybe you can understand
The situation that I got isn't ?messing with somebody?
Cause this woman's taking care of both my mind and my body

[Buddy Slim] 
Yeah, yeah, yeah, OK
I understand that she's attractive 
Cause their bodies are just built to be sexually active
Baby-making taking tax money for their welfare
Or maybe up on 42nd with the bodies that they sell there
So what's her name?
Is it Shanainai or Shaquana?
Son, she's got to be a goner

[The Brewin]
Well I'm glad to see my father's in my corner

[Buddy Slim]
Oh, you think this shit is funny?
I ain't joking
That's the last straw, the camel's back has been broken

[Chorus]

[Verse Two:]
[The Brewin]
Well I'll be damned
Cause it seems that I'm the last to know
My father's a bigot
My girl's Black, he can't dig it
So she has to go

[Buddy Slim]
Now you're judging me, kid
But do you know me

[The Brewin]
But it seems to me that even David Duke could be your homey

[Buddy Slim]
Now you know I ain't no racist
But they place us in a terrible predicament
They're taking over the block
And, damn it son, I'm sick of it

[The Brewin]
But when you see the neighbors you say "Hi, how you doing"

[Buddy Slim]
Still I think of how the value of my property's been ruined

[The Brewin]
You sound like such an idiot
I pity it
I wonder, should I laugh or should I cry?
More than anything I want a reason why
All of a sudden, the blood in your vien flows with such vigor
Just because you choose to call another person "******"

[Buddy Slim]
Well they're just some thugs
Stealing, slum-dwelling, drug-dealing, gun-selling
And a hundred yard dashing after doing purse-snatching
Damn savages who ravages the buckets of Kentucky Fried Chicken
With the first dibs on the ribs
Looking like a damn monkey on the football fields and basketball courts 
Taking over sports
Leaving us just to golf and to tennis
And they menacing society, the bums
They should go the fuck to where they came from

[The Brewin]
So that's your vision of perfection
That's your clear blue skies
Through those clear blue eyes
Which seem to make you think you're better
But instead of simply sinking to the level of your thinking
I'll be ghost

[Buddy Slim]
Pack your bags, ******-lover, and good riddance


----------



## Zona

This just in..that "doctor" will be off the air at the end of this year.  Woohoo.


----------



## Middleman

And here's a link:
Dr. Laura Leaving Her Radio Show to &#039;Regain First Amendment Rights&#039; at The Insider

In other words, she was asked to resign, AKA she was canned.


----------



## sitarro

Why isn't the woman talking to her jerk husband instead of calling Schlessinger, lack of respect for his wife shouldn't be tolerated from anyone, it certainly doesn't matter what her skin color is.


----------



## sitarro

Zona said:


> This just in..that "doctor" will be off the air at the end of this year.  Woohoo.



So your lack of respect for her Ph.D. in physiology from Columbia University must mean that you disrespect others that hang prefixes in front of their name......... like Reverend Jesse Jackson or Reverend Al Sharpton.......... do you laugh at them also? How about President Obama?


----------



## Toome

Middleman said:


> And here's a link:
> Dr. Laura Leaving Her Radio Show to 'Regain First Amendment Rights' at The Insider
> 
> In other words, she was asked to resign, AKA she was canned.



I tend to agree.  And this is the type of society we live in:  political correctness run amok.


----------



## Ravi

Middleman said:


> And here's a link:
> Dr. Laura Leaving Her Radio Show to 'Regain First Amendment Rights' at The Insider
> 
> In other words, she was asked to resign, AKA she was canned.


My God, the woman has absolutely no personal responsibility, first amendment rights my ass. You exposed yourself as someone that thinks blacks should suck up racial slurs, "dr" Laura.

You have no first amendment right to make your employer look like they agree with you.


----------



## Ravi

Ravi said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care that she said the word ******...she didn't use it in a racist manner, she wasn't calling anyone a ******.
> 
> Her opinion that this woman caller should just suck up insensitive racial comments made by her husband's friends and family is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I understand the point Schlessinger was trying to make, but I agree with you that she shoved her way into the argument rather than take a moment to listen to what the woman was really saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point do you think she was trying to make?
> 
> IMO she was saying that this woman should just put up with racial put downs. And I don't think she'd make that point to someone that isn't black.
Click to expand...

No answer?


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link:
> Dr. Laura Leaving Her Radio Show to 'Regain First Amendment Rights' at The Insider
> 
> In other words, she was asked to resign, AKA she was canned.
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the woman has absolutely no personal responsibility, first amendment rights my ass. You exposed yourself as someone that thinks blacks should suck up racial slurs, "dr" Laura.
> 
> You have no first amendment right to make your employer look like they agree with you.
Click to expand...


Holy Toledo!  I'm stunned...what has happened to shock radio?  Is it passe' now?

Anyway, obviously _*someone*_  thinks racist comments don't belong on the air.  I say Yippie! for them.


----------



## johnrocks

It's a double standard type society and we've gotten used to it, let the private sector speak, they seem to be split on this issue, give her the freedom of speech and if she kills her career as a result then that's part of the freedom process too.

I don't have to use words like that to get a point across though, I'd think a Dr. would also.


----------



## Madeline

Exactly, John.  Dr. Laura went from being a profit center to a liability in one 5 minute rant.  The competitive market works!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Middleman said:


> And here's a link:
> Dr. Laura Leaving Her Radio Show to 'Regain First Amendment Rights' at The Insider
> 
> In other words, she was asked to resign, AKA she was canned.



Dr Skeletor seems to be as confused about the first amendment as many people on this board.


----------



## Middleman

She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSeh2uoc18c]YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show[/ame]


----------



## johnrocks

What I found funniest about this thread is what is located at the bottom of this thread....


"Visitors found this page by searching for these keywords:
dr. laura n-word rant
,
dr laura is an idiot
,
dr laura's n-word rant
,
dr. laura
,
dr laura
,
dr laura's rant
,
dr joyce racist rant
,
CNN Dr laura's N' word rant
,
dr joyce racist
,
latest ****** controversy joyce
,
Dr. Laura Schlessinger N word audio rant
,
dr joyce ******
,
dr. joyce ******
,
de laura n word
,
Dr. Laura's N word
,
dr. laura's rant
,
dr. Laura ****** comment
,
dr joyce and ******
,
laura schlessinger is an idiot
,
dr laura n word discussion



This gave her her five minutes of fame, had it not been for this, I wouldn't know who she was if she knocked on my door.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Middleman said:


> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show



So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.


----------



## Middleman

RadiomanATL said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
Click to expand...


I guess she thinks it means that she can mouth off anywhere about anything, in any capacity. and get paid to do it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Middleman said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess she thinks it means that she can mouth off anywhere about anything, in any capacity. and get paid to do it.
Click to expand...


And strangely enough, thats close to the interpretation many on this board have. 'Cept they don't get paid for it.


----------



## Misty

She was stupid to say the word because she knows they were waiting to bring her down but she didn't use the word in a derogatory manner.


----------



## Madeline

"They"?

Who are "they"?


----------



## bodecea

Madeline said:


> "They"?
> 
> Who are "they"?



You know.....THEM.


----------



## Ravi

You know, gays, blacks, liberals, sluts, whores: THEM


----------



## Big Black Dog

When are people going to learn?  You can't say "******" out loud in public unless you are one.  That makes it all ok.  Anybody else who says it (unless they are black) is a racist and Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson will be marching outside of your house raising hell.  That is, unless you're Chris Rock.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The word is offensive, period, and blacks should not use it at all.  They get no pass with it on my premises of business, at home, or in my presence.


----------



## Truthmatters

Ask your wife if she allowed to call herself a bitch but you are not.


----------



## American Horse

RadiomanATL said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
Click to expand...


Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.  

She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.

I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.

As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.


----------



## Ravi

American Horse said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
Click to expand...

Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?


----------



## Truthmatters

She was dead wrong about the word and every sane person knows it.

You dont use racial slur words and pretend they mean nothing.

A Jewish person can call themselves a **** and not be an antisemite.

A woman can call herself a bitch but you cant.

You want black people to accept what you dont expect other humans to accept.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
Click to expand...


But did she do that?  Or was her intent to express that the woman was giving the slur more power than it merited?   She was illustrating that black people don't give the word any power at all when it is used by black people.  So if the same attitude was used when the word was used by white people, one rises above the pettiness and ugliness that anybody using that word as a racial slur intends and removes its power to hurt.  You (generic you) become too strong to be intimidated or controlled by hateful comments by others.

I think it is a legitimate debate to have, and I honestly believe that was Dr. Laura's intent.

Anyhow I guess it's going to be pretty moot, because I saw this morning that Dr. Laura is hanging it up and quitting the business.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ah, an apologist for Dr Laura's racism.  I'm surprised.  (not)  Why didn't Dr Laura tell that woman to cut her racist family loose?  Does Dr Laura support domestic violence and emotional abuse?


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did she do that?  Or was her intent to express that the woman was giving the slur more power than it merited?   She was illustrating that black people don't give the word any power at all when it is used by black people.  So if the same attitude was used when the word was used by white people, one rises above the pettiness and ugliness that anybody using that word as a racial slur intends and removes its power to hurt.  You (generic you) become too strong to be intimidated or controlled by hateful comments by others.
> 
> I think it is a legitimate debate to have, and I honestly believe that was Dr. Laura's intent.
> 
> Anyhow I guess it's going to be pretty moot, because I saw this morning that Dr. Laura is hanging it up and quitting the business.
Click to expand...

Her call wasn't just about the word _******_. It was about continued racial slurs from the woman's husband's friends and family.

Substitute the word _****_ for _******_ and make the slurs sexual instead of racial. Would the advice have been the same? I doubt it sincerely.

Why exactly should anyone be expected to put up with bad treatment from relatives and spousal friends? Would you? Would you respect your husband if he didn't tell them to stop it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthmatters said:


> She was dead wrong about the word and every sane person knows it.
> 
> You dont use racial slur words and pretend they mean nothing.
> 
> A Jewish person can call themselves a **** and not be an antisemite.
> 
> A woman can call herself a bitch but you cant.
> 
> You want black people to accept what you dont expect other humans to accept.



No, a Jew cannot without further demeaning the horror of Nazi Germany.

No, a woman cannot without further demeaning the efforts of all the feminists who have fought for women's rights.

No, a black cannot without further demeaning 350 years of racial terror.

No.


----------



## American Horse

Ravi said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
Click to expand...


She didn't mean it as a racial slur; she has admitted she made was wrong on several levels.  Let it go. I'm certainly not going to judge her on it.

Let those who have not sinned cast the first stone, seems relevant in the present climate.


----------



## Sky Dancer

How do you know she didn't mean it as a racial slur?  What white woman gets away with telling a black woman to get over being called a ******?  Dr Laura put her foot in her arrogant mouth.  She was advising the calller to take verbal abuse and shut up about it.


----------



## Ravi

American Horse said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't mean it as a racial slur; she has admitted she made was wrong on several levels.  Let it go. I'm certainly not going to judge her on it.
> 
> Let those who have not sinned cast the first stone, seems relevant in the present climate.
Click to expand...

That's not what I asked you. I don't care that Dr. Laura said _******_...and I agree she wasn't using it as a slur. 

I asked you about the advice she gave to the woman: Put up with your husband's family and friends racial remarks. Do you agree with that advice?


----------



## Truthmatters

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was dead wrong about the word and every sane person knows it.
> 
> You dont use racial slur words and pretend they mean nothing.
> 
> A Jewish person can call themselves a **** and not be an antisemite.
> 
> A woman can call herself a bitch but you cant.
> 
> You want black people to accept what you dont expect other humans to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a Jew cannot without further demeaning the horror of Nazi Germany.
> 
> No, a woman cannot without further demeaning the efforts of all the feminists who have fought for women's rights.
> 
> No, a black cannot without further demeaning 350 years of racial terror.
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Your heart is in the right place but reality isnt with you.

We are not talking about just YOUR feelings, we are talking about the feelings of the people involved.

Some blacks find the word use a breaking of the power that kept them down, they steal the power of the word from their oppressors.

I often joke about being rased white trash, the right LOVES the redneck bit.

What the rigbht does when they insist that they can use the word because black people use it is they are trying to tell these black people "you cant own the word, you have to share it with us".

They are telling a black people they cant even have the respect for them to allow them to work through the painful residue of slavery that is STILL left in this country.

Its a power thing.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr Laura needs diversity training.


"Teacher, they called me a ---!" and The Prejudice Book

Levelrofessional Development

Updated editions of two books, "Teacher, they called me a ---!" ($12.50) and The Prejudice Book ($18), contain new activities that teachers can use to help young people recognize, understand and confront many types of prejudice and discrimination. "Teacher, they called me a ---!" has 86 activities for elementary grades, and The Prejudice Book contains 36 exercises for middle school students. Both are available from:

The Anti-Defamation League 
(800) 343-5540


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr Laura would rather quit than give up her arrogance.  How dare she tell a abused caller she is hypersensitve about race.  Dr Laura is hyperINSENSITIVE about race.


"HONOLULU &#8212; A Hawaii state lawmaker intends to introduce a symbolic resolution banning the N-word after he heard talk radio host Dr. Laura Schlessinger say it on air.

Democratic Rep. John Mizuno said Friday the resolution wouldn't have the effect of law, but he hopes it would send a message that the word is hateful and offensive.

Mizuno said he felt compelled to create the resolution after he heard Schlessinger say it was OK to use the N-word, which Mizuno argues shouldn't be listed in the dictionary or acknowledged in society.

The resolution would be considered by the state Legislature when it returns to the Capitol in January."
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/13/dr-laura-john-mizuno-n-word-ban_n_682103.html


----------



## American Horse

Ravi said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't mean it as a racial slur; she has admitted she made was wrong on several levels.  Let it go. I'm certainly not going to judge her on it.
> 
> Let those who have not sinned cast the first stone, seems relevant in the present climate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I asked you. I don't care that Dr. Laura said _******_...and I agree she wasn't using it as a slur.
> 
> I asked you about the advice she gave to the woman: Put up with your husband's family and friends racial remarks. Do you agree with that advice?
Click to expand...


I. as I'm sure did you, watched the video.  
From what the woman said, her husband's friends (or family) did not use the N word.  There was no claim by her of that.  The he offense they were guilty of was asking questions about what people of her ethnity thought or felt about certain facets of that characteristic of hers.  My own feeling was that they were trying to draw her in, make her feel a part of one or several conversations, and establish rapport, however clumsily. She didn't like being set apart by references to her ethnicity, and was offended by it.  There is no doubt that their efforts were clumsy.

This is where Dr Laura went wrong in my opinion, by going to an extreme, makinmg a reference that wasn't a part of the original dialogue.

I live in a very cosmopolitan town, a university city; San Francisco East we call it.  I have associations with people of many countries and ethnicities.  Right now I'm doing work for a Pakistani lady.  I am cereful in mentioning anything about Pakistan because I might strike a sensitive nerve, and our relationship is too good to risk damaging.  But at some point when our business relationship is terminated, and we are, say, having a beer socially, I likely would make some of the same references that I construed from the lady's complaints to Dr Laura.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree with her advice to the woman caller...that the woman should just accept racial slurs and put downs from her husband's family and friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did she do that?  Or was her intent to express that the woman was giving the slur more power than it merited?   She was illustrating that black people don't give the word any power at all when it is used by black people.  So if the same attitude was used when the word was used by white people, one rises above the pettiness and ugliness that anybody using that word as a racial slur intends and removes its power to hurt.  You (generic you) become too strong to be intimidated or controlled by hateful comments by others.
> 
> I think it is a legitimate debate to have, and I honestly believe that was Dr. Laura's intent.
> 
> Anyhow I guess it's going to be pretty moot, because I saw this morning that Dr. Laura is hanging it up and quitting the business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her call wasn't just about the word _******_. It was about continued racial slurs from the woman's husband's friends and family.
> 
> Substitute the word _****_ for _******_ and make the slurs sexual instead of racial. Would the advice have been the same? I doubt it sincerely.
> 
> Why exactly should anyone be expected to put up with bad treatment from relatives and spousal friends? Would you? Would you respect your husband if he didn't tell them to stop it?
Click to expand...


Okay here's the clip.  The only example she gave was that a neighbor was asking "what do black people say about this or that."  Admittedly it is a stupid comment.  But racist?  Sufficiently offensive to embarrass a guest in one's home and alienate a neighbor who probably otherwise is an okay neighbor?  I have friends who are of other races, friends who are gay though we are heterosexual, and every now then an awkward comment is made, but everybody pretty much lets it slide and changes the subject.  Much better than adding a toxic element to an otherwise pleasant gathering.

It's tougher sometimes when you mix rabid liberals with rabid conservatives  , but a skilled host can generally handle that in a way to avoid full blown confrontations in a social setting too.

Just listening to the clip, I tended to agree with Dr. Laura that the woman was unnecessarily sensitive and did have a chip on her shoulder.  She chose to take offense rather than shrug it off as the stupidity that it is.  There are feminist and certain religious people and environmentalists and tall people and short people and fat people and young people etc. etc. etc. who take personal offense at the slightest thing rather than seeing comments for the unintentionally stupid comments they are.

I also thought Dr. Laura cut her off too quickly when she was initially stating her complaint.

And just wading in on this topic, I know I'm probably already hip deep in shit and will probably regret it.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWRxuU9_JM]YouTube - Dr. Laura's Racist Rant? ****** Comments![/ame]


----------



## Ravi

American Horse said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't mean it as a racial slur; she has admitted she made was wrong on several levels.  Let it go. I'm certainly not going to judge her on it.
> 
> Let those who have not sinned cast the first stone, seems relevant in the present climate.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I asked you. I don't care that Dr. Laura said _******_...and I agree she wasn't using it as a slur.
> 
> I asked you about the advice she gave to the woman: Put up with your husband's family and friends racial remarks. Do you agree with that advice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. as I'm sure did you, watched the video.
> From what the woman said, her husband's friends (or family) did not use the N word.  There was no claim by her of that.  The he offense they were guilty of was asking questions about what people of her ethnity thought or felt about certain facets of that characteristic of hers.  My own feeling was that they were trying to draw her in, make her feel a part of one or several conversations, and establish rapport, however clumsily. She didn't like being set apart by references to her ethnicity, and was offended by it.  There is no doubt that their efforts were clumsy.
> 
> This is where Dr Laura went wrong in my opinion, by going to an extreme, makinmg a reference that wasn't a part of the original dialogue.
> 
> I live in a very cosmopolitan town, a university city; San Francisco East we call it.  I have associations with people of many countries and ethnicities.  Right now I'm doing work for a Pakistani lady.  I am cereful in mentioning anything about Pakistan because I might strike a sensitive nerve, and our relationship is too good to risk damaging.  But at some point when our business relationship is terminated, and we are, say having a beer socially, I likely would make some of the same references that I construed from the ladies complaints.
Click to expand...

Well, I think we agree. No one should have to put up with racial put downs from family and friends. I got the impression there were other remarks the woman couldn't discuss because Dr. L went off on her rant and cut her off.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The caller was asking for advice in dealing with a situation in which people were being incredibily racially insensitive.

Dr Laura's advice.  "Get over it, you've got a chip on your shoulder and you're too sensitive."

Not a compassionate response or good advice.  Racially insensitive advice.  Then Dr Laura cuts her off and goes on a rampage.


----------



## Sky Dancer

"A couple years ago, Chuck&#8212;my partner of 22 years&#8212;and I were invited to speak to a health class at a local high school. We were participating in a program that sends LGBT folks into middle and high school classrooms to promote tolerance by telling their stories of what it was like growing up.

The room was noisy as the students settled in. And then we heard it over the hubbub. &#8220;Don&#8217;t be such a faggot,&#8221; one teen lobbed at another. The word sent a cold flash through my arms and legs. That was a fighting word. But it hadn&#8217;t been directed at us, or even said in the context of the class. I had no idea how, or whether, to respond. 

Not Chuck, who had plenty of experience as a teacher. He stood, took a step forward, and shot his voice like a particle beam through the din. &#8220;Hey &#8230; Hey!&#8221; The kid looked over, startled to be confronted by someone he didn&#8217;t even recognize. &#8220;I resemble that remark,&#8221; Chuck said. His eyes were locked on the boy. The room quieted. 

The boy shrugged, embarrassed to be in the spotlight. He said, &#8220;I didn&#8217;t mean anything by it.&#8221; 

&#8220;So if someone in here used the N-word on you, or someone else, how would you react?&#8221; Chuck asked him as the class looked on.

&#8220;I&#8217;d be all in his face about it.&#8221; 

&#8220;Why?&#8221; Chuck asked.

&#8220;I&#8217;m not going to let anyone get away with that. No one talks to me that way.&#8221;

&#8220;Something wrong with the word?&#8221; 

&#8220;Well, yeah!&#8221; 

&#8220;So what if the kid says to you, &#8216;But I didn&#8217;t mean anything by it&#8217;&#8212;what do you do?&#8221;

He still wasn&#8217;t getting the point, but lots of other kids in the class were. He shrugged. &#8220;Doesn&#8217;t matter. The guy said it. It&#8217;s asking for a fight. It&#8217;s, well, it&#8217;s in-my-face dissing me.&#8221;

Chuck nodded. &#8220;I agree with you. But just to be clear. I&#8217;m gay. And what you said was up-in-my-face dissing me. And I agree with you. It doesn&#8217;t matter that you meant nothing by it. You don&#8217;t get to say it.&#8221;

Finally, the point landed.  &#8220;I&#8217;m sorry,&#8221; the boy said&#8212;but not sheepishly, and not reflexively. He was standing up, shoulders square. He looked Chuck in the eye and nodded. 

Chuck said, &#8220;Cool. You want to stay for this? You don&#8217;t have to if you don&#8217;t want to.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s okay. I&#8217;ll stay.&#8221;

Then Chuck addressed the class:

&#8220;But hey, lots of you use that kind of language. Lots of you hear it, and don&#8217;t do anything about it. Many of you don&#8217;t care. You don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a big deal. You&#8217;re wrong. All around you are gay kids who are hiding, who are hurting, who are scared. They hear those words and they take a hit.&#8221; 

It had been an impressive teaching moment, and Chuck nailed it. It showed a fiercely firm yet respectful way to call someone on a slur. And if there were LGBT kids in that classroom, I hope it showed them that their elders were out and on watch, that they were not alone and that they didn&#8217;t need to swallow their self-respect. 
F-Words And N-Words | Teaching Tolerance


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But did she do that?  Or was her intent to express that the woman was giving the slur more power than it merited?   She was illustrating that black people don't give the word any power at all when it is used by black people.  So if the same attitude was used when the word was used by white people, one rises above the pettiness and ugliness that anybody using that word as a racial slur intends and removes its power to hurt.  You (generic you) become too strong to be intimidated or controlled by hateful comments by others.
> 
> I think it is a legitimate debate to have, and I honestly believe that was Dr. Laura's intent.
> 
> Anyhow I guess it's going to be pretty moot, because I saw this morning that Dr. Laura is hanging it up and quitting the business.
> 
> 
> 
> Her call wasn't just about the word _******_. It was about continued racial slurs from the woman's husband's friends and family.
> 
> Substitute the word _****_ for _******_ and make the slurs sexual instead of racial. Would the advice have been the same? I doubt it sincerely.
> 
> Why exactly should anyone be expected to put up with bad treatment from relatives and spousal friends? Would you? Would you respect your husband if he didn't tell them to stop it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay here's the clip.  The only example she gave was that a neighbor was asking "what do black people say about this or that."  Admittedly it is a stupid comment.  But racist?  Sufficiently offensive to embarrass a guest in one's home and alienate a neighbor who probably otherwise is an okay neighbor?  I have friends who are of other races, friends who are gay though we are heterosexual, and every now then an awkward comment is made, but everybody pretty much lets it slide and changes the subject.  Much better than adding a toxic element to an otherwise pleasant gathering.
> 
> It's tougher sometimes when you mix rabid liberals with rabid conservatives  , but a skilled host can generally handle that in a way to avoid full blown confrontations in a social setting too.
> 
> Just listening to the clip, I tended to agree with Dr. Laura that the woman was unnecessarily sensitive and did have a chip on her shoulder.  She chose to take offense rather than shrug it off as the stupidity that it is.  There are feminist and certain religious people and environmentalists and tall people and short people and fat people and young people etc. etc. etc. who take personal offense at the slightest thing rather than seeing comments for the unintentionally stupid comments they are.
> 
> I also thought Dr. Laura cut her off too quickly when she was initially stating her complaint.
> 
> And just wading in on this topic, I know I'm probably already hip deep in shit and will probably regret it.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWRxuU9_JM"]YouTube - Dr. Laura's Racist Rant? ****** Comments![/ame]
Click to expand...

SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
   CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
   SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
   CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
   SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.


 It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.


 Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.


 Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive? 

I don't understand why you all want to go there.


----------



## jillian

bodecea said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They"?
> 
> Who are "they"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know.....THEM.
Click to expand...


yes.... the elusive 'them' who are always waiting to victimize wingnuts of any given stripe.


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her call wasn't just about the word _******_. It was about continued racial slurs from the woman's husband's friends and family.
> 
> Substitute the word _****_ for _******_ and make the slurs sexual instead of racial. Would the advice have been the same? I doubt it sincerely.
> 
> Why exactly should anyone be expected to put up with bad treatment from relatives and spousal friends? Would you? Would you respect your husband if he didn't tell them to stop it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here's the clip.  The only example she gave was that a neighbor was asking "what do black people say about this or that."  Admittedly it is a stupid comment.  But racist?  Sufficiently offensive to embarrass a guest in one's home and alienate a neighbor who probably otherwise is an okay neighbor?  I have friends who are of other races, friends who are gay though we are heterosexual, and every now then an awkward comment is made, but everybody pretty much lets it slide and changes the subject.  Much better than adding a toxic element to an otherwise pleasant gathering.
> 
> It's tougher sometimes when you mix rabid liberals with rabid conservatives  , but a skilled host can generally handle that in a way to avoid full blown confrontations in a social setting too.
> 
> Just listening to the clip, I tended to agree with Dr. Laura that the woman was unnecessarily sensitive and did have a chip on her shoulder.  She chose to take offense rather than shrug it off as the stupidity that it is.  There are feminist and certain religious people and environmentalists and tall people and short people and fat people and young people etc. etc. etc. who take personal offense at the slightest thing rather than seeing comments for the unintentionally stupid comments they are.
> 
> I also thought Dr. Laura cut her off too quickly when she was initially stating her complaint.
> 
> And just wading in on this topic, I know I'm probably already hip deep in shit and will probably regret it.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWRxuU9_JM"]YouTube - Dr. Laura's Racist Rant? ****** Comments![/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
Click to expand...


i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)

or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'. 

i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr Laura wants the First Amendment rights to call people ******* on the air?


----------



## jillian

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr Laura wants the First Amendment rights to call people ******* on the air?



yeah, well, Pacifica Corp wanted the right to play george carlin's 7 words you can't say on TV over the airwaves.

that didn't work out so good for them either.


----------



## Sky Dancer

We ought to share stories about what slurs we've been called in our lifetime.


----------



## Ravi

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here's the clip.  The only example she gave was that a neighbor was asking "what do black people say about this or that."  Admittedly it is a stupid comment.  But racist?  Sufficiently offensive to embarrass a guest in one's home and alienate a neighbor who probably otherwise is an okay neighbor?  I have friends who are of other races, friends who are gay though we are heterosexual, and every now then an awkward comment is made, but everybody pretty much lets it slide and changes the subject.  Much better than adding a toxic element to an otherwise pleasant gathering.
> 
> It's tougher sometimes when you mix rabid liberals with rabid conservatives  , but a skilled host can generally handle that in a way to avoid full blown confrontations in a social setting too.
> 
> Just listening to the clip, I tended to agree with Dr. Laura that the woman was unnecessarily sensitive and did have a chip on her shoulder.  She chose to take offense rather than shrug it off as the stupidity that it is.  There are feminist and certain religious people and environmentalists and tall people and short people and fat people and young people etc. etc. etc. who take personal offense at the slightest thing rather than seeing comments for the unintentionally stupid comments they are.
> 
> I also thought Dr. Laura cut her off too quickly when she was initially stating her complaint.
> 
> And just wading in on this topic, I know I'm probably already hip deep in shit and will probably regret it.
> 
> YouTube - Dr. Laura's Racist Rant? ****** Comments!
> 
> 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
Click to expand...

 You know, I actually do recall Dr. L criticizing someone for the term _Jesus freak_.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ravi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I actually do recall Dr. L criticizing someone for the term _Jesus freak_.
Click to expand...


Wow.   Dr Laura's course on teaching tolerance is a bit skewed.


----------



## jillian

Middleman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the same when they call you white guys "HONKY?".....or are they allowed to do that?....
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not okay. What is wrong with you people, and "dr" Laura?
> 
> The caller has some hope of civility in her own home and among her own family and friends and she isn't getting it. What fault of hers is it that people on HBO say _******?_
> 
> How incredibly nasty of "dr" Laura to blame this woman and all black people for being sensitive to the word. There is no doubt in my mind that if the word in question being thrown about was _honky_ "dr" Laura would be singing a different tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how 'Dr' Laura would feel about the word "****" being thrown around in her home, and on her show? Didn't she used to be Jewish before she changed her mind?
Click to expand...


some of the most messed up people i've ever known are psychologists:



> Schlessinger was non-religious until she and her son began practicing Conservative Judaism in 1996.[4] In 1998, Schlessinger, Bishop, and their son converted to Orthodox Judaism,[55] and began instruction under Rabbi Reuven P. Bulka of Ottawa, Ontario. During this time, Schlessinger sometimes used Jewish law and examples to resolve the moral dilemmas of her callers. She occasionally clarified ethical and moral issues with her local Orthodox Rabbi Moshe D. Bryski, before mentioning them on the air. She was embraced by many in the politically conservative segment of Orthodox Judaism for bringing more awareness of Orthodoxy to her radio show. Some of her expressed views were explicitly religious, and are referenced her 1999 book The Ten Commandments: The Significance of God's Laws in Everyday Life. Although her other books have stressed the importance of morality, they are more secular in nature.
> 
> In July 2003, Schlessinger announced on her show that she was no longer an Orthodox Jew.[61] In a series of monologues following that announcement, she explained that she did not feel a connection with God, and felt frustrated by the effort she had put into following the religion. Her religious approach on the show lessened substantially after this announcement.[citation needed] In December 2006, she stated that she was outraged that a Rabbi was demanding that a menorah be put in the Seattle International airport adjacent to a Christian holiday display, and that she would be putting a Christmas tree up in her own house



Laura Schlessinger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sky Dancer

" Schlessinger shows a poor grasp of what the First Amendment does. It protects us from government abridging our speech rights; it doesn't protect us from other Americans deciding we're racially divisive idiots when we use the word "******" 11 times in a a single exchange with one caller. Schlessinger can study up on our Constitution while she's taking a break from radio, and if she decides to be a do-gooder (it can happen after a brush with infamy; look at Chuck Colson) she can hold Constitution study groups with the under-educated Republicans who want to shut down mosques and deny citizenship to children of illegal immigrants born in the U.S.

Then there's the claim she can't be "helpful and useful" under the current circumstances  which seems to indicate she can only be "helpful and useful" if she can use the word "******" 11 times in one of her rants without being criticized. Schlessinger has gotten away with being "helpful and useful" in all her homophobic, sexist, right-wing glory for almost three decades. It's amazing this single run-in with American decency has finally made her retreat.

To me, the worst thing about listening to Schlessinger that day wasn't the use of the N-word (OK, I used the actual word above because I hate the euphemism  she didn't say the N-word, she said "******," with all its hateful sting -- but I can't use it any more without feeling ill), but her hateful hectoring of a black woman with a white husband who was clearly looking for wisdom about how to handle the at best awkward, at worst racist situations she kept encountering with clueless white folks, including her husband's family. The caller stayed calm throughout, putting up with the N-word with only mild protest, continuing to engage, hoping for helpful advice from Schlessinger. God bless her, I hope she finds it somewhere."
Dr. Laura's pity party - Joan Walsh - Salon.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthmatters said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was dead wrong about the word and every sane person knows it.
> 
> You dont use racial slur words and pretend they mean nothing.
> 
> A Jewish person can call themselves a **** and not be an antisemite.
> 
> A woman can call herself a bitch but you cant.
> 
> You want black people to accept what you dont expect other humans to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a Jew cannot without further demeaning the horror of Nazi Germany.
> 
> No, a woman cannot without further demeaning the efforts of all the feminists who have fought for women's rights.
> 
> No, a black cannot without further demeaning 350 years of racial terror.
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your heart is in the right place but reality isnt with you.
> 
> We are not talking about just YOUR feelings, we are talking about the feelings of the people involved.
> 
> Some blacks find the word use a breaking of the power that kept them down, they steal the power of the word from their oppressors.
> 
> I often joke about being rased white trash, the right LOVES the redneck bit.
> 
> What the rigbht does when they insist that they can use the word because black people use it is they are trying to tell these black people "you cant own the word, you have to share it with us".
> 
> They are telling a black people they cant even have the respect for them to allow them to work through the painful residue of slavery that is STILL left in this country.
> 
> Its a power thing.
Click to expand...


No one can own a demeaning word without demeaning him or herself.  It's like playing with manure: it stinks and it will stick to you.  Your owning it does not take away the smell, the touch, or the disease it carries.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> Exactly, John.  Dr. Laura went from being a profit center to a liability in one 5 minute rant.  The competitive market works!





Sky Dancer said:


> How do you know she didn't mean it as a raciial slur?  What white woman gets away with telling a black woman to get over being called a ******?  Dr Laura put her foot in her arrogant mouth.  She was advising the calller to take verbal abuse and shurt up about it.




That isn't what dr l said at all......try reading the call transcript.


----------



## sitarro

Sky Dancer said:


> " Schlessinger shows a poor grasp of what the First Amendment does. It protects us from government abridging our speech rights; it doesn't protect us from other Americans deciding we're racially divisive idiots when we use the word "******" 11 times in a a single exchange with one caller. Schlessinger can study up on our Constitution while she's taking a break from radio, and if she decides to be a do-gooder (it can happen after a brush with infamy; look at Chuck Colson) she can hold Constitution study groups with the under-educated Republicans who want to shut down mosques and deny citizenship to children of illegal immigrants born in the U.S.
> 
> Then there's the claim she can't be "helpful and useful" under the current circumstances  which seems to indicate she can only be "helpful and useful" if she can use the word "******" 11 times in one of her rants without being criticized. Schlessinger has gotten away with being "helpful and useful" in all her homophobic, sexist, right-wing glory for almost three decades. It's amazing this single run-in with American decency has finally made her retreat.
> 
> To me, the worst thing about listening to Schlessinger that day wasn't the use of the N-word (OK, I used the actual word above because I hate the euphemism  she didn't say the N-word, she said "******," with all its hateful sting -- but I can't use it any more without feeling ill), but her hateful hectoring of a black woman with a white husband who was clearly looking for wisdom about how to handle the at best awkward, at worst racist situations she kept encountering with clueless white folks, including her husband's family. The caller stayed calm throughout, putting up with the N-word with only mild protest, continuing to engage, hoping for helpful advice from Schlessinger. God bless her, I hope she finds it somewhere."
> Dr. Laura's pity party - Joan Walsh - Salon.com



The more you speak, the more you sound like a whiny fag.Don't let anyone call you a dumb ass because you aren't one........ really.


----------



## jillian

JakeStarkey said:


> No one can own a demeaning word without demeaning him or herself.  It's like playing with manure: it stinks and it will stick to you.  Your owning it does not take away the smell, the touch, or the disease it carries.



you know, i agree with you. but not everyone else does. i think some people see it more like family... we can say whatever we want to about our blood, but if anyone else does, we're outraged.

me? i don't think anyone should demean themselves. but like i said... everyone's different. i think the one thing we should all be able to agree upon is there is something ugly in the NEED of some people to call others the vilest things.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr Laura says '******' eleven times in one rant.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> Exactly, John.  Dr. Laura went from being a profit center to a liability in one 5 minute rant.  The competitive market works!





Sky Dancer said:


> How do you know she didn't mean it as a raciial slur?  What white woman gets away with telling a black woman to get over being called a ******?  Dr Laura put her foot in her arrogant mouth.  She was advising the calller to take verbal abuse and shurt up about it.




That isn't what dr l said at all......try reading the call transcript.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr Laura says '******' eleven times in one rant.




.......and 11,000 out-of-context PC Police posters have to buy new underwear.  (Or change the seat cushion for the commando fans......)


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr Laura is off the air for saying the n word eleven times.

Di you hear her say "don't you  NAACP me!"


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr Laura says '******' eleven times in one rant.





Sky Dancer said:


> Dr Laura is off the air for saying the n word eleven times.
> 
> Di you hear her say "don't you  NAACP me!"




She's off the air because of pc whiny crybabies.


----------



## jillian

CurveLight said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Laura says '******' eleven times in one rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Laura is off the air for saying the n word eleven times.
> 
> Di you hear her say "don't you  NAACP me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's off the air because of pc whiny crybabies.
Click to expand...


so you think her rant was ok?

pc whiny crybabies? really?

unless of course she were to call people jesus freaks? (just pointing out the obvious double standard).


----------



## Madeline

She's off the air because her employer/sponsor fears the buying power of whiney pc crybabies.

American pc crybabies UNITE!


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here's the clip.  The only example she gave was that a neighbor was asking "what do black people say about this or that."  Admittedly it is a stupid comment.  But racist?  Sufficiently offensive to embarrass a guest in one's home and alienate a neighbor who probably otherwise is an okay neighbor?  I have friends who are of other races, friends who are gay though we are heterosexual, and every now then an awkward comment is made, but everybody pretty much lets it slide and changes the subject.  Much better than adding a toxic element to an otherwise pleasant gathering.
> 
> It's tougher sometimes when you mix rabid liberals with rabid conservatives  , but a skilled host can generally handle that in a way to avoid full blown confrontations in a social setting too.
> 
> Just listening to the clip, I tended to agree with Dr. Laura that the woman was unnecessarily sensitive and did have a chip on her shoulder.  She chose to take offense rather than shrug it off as the stupidity that it is.  There are feminist and certain religious people and environmentalists and tall people and short people and fat people and young people etc. etc. etc. who take personal offense at the slightest thing rather than seeing comments for the unintentionally stupid comments they are.
> 
> I also thought Dr. Laura cut her off too quickly when she was initially stating her complaint.
> 
> And just wading in on this topic, I know I'm probably already hip deep in shit and will probably regret it.
> 
> YouTube - Dr. Laura's Racist Rant? ****** Comments!
> 
> 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
Click to expand...


I didn't get from the clip that anybody was using the 'n' word with this woman.  That was just the next example she came up with--what about '******' and Dr. Laura went with it.  Ravi has already ignored the argument that I made and went on as if the family and neighbors were using racial slurs with this woman.  I didn't get that they are.   This one neighbor is being stupid assuming that she speaks for all black people just as it would be stupid to assume that I speak for all conservatives or all Christians or all of anything.  Such has been going on for a very long time.

Years ago - 30 years? - Lionel Jefferson ("All in the Family") finally had enough of Meathead always asking him for the 'black' perspective on things and pointed out to him how stupid that was and how that continued to differentiate him as a black man as being different from their other friends.  So in that context it is racist but not a malicious racism.

I challenge all of you to watch this video and tell me whether you laugh:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjhzhK2zryg]YouTube - ALL IN THE FAMILY - CLIP FROM "LIONEL'S ENGAGEMENT" (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer

She's off the air because she used her caller, a person who was asking for help to make poltiical points about societal double standards.  Dr Laura used the caller as a means to an end, a political foil and in the advice giving business, that's malpractice.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get from the clip that anybody was using the 'n' word with this woman.  That was just the next example she came up with--what about '******' and Dr. Laura went with it.  *Ravi has already ignored the argument that I made and went on as if the family and neighbors were using racial slurs with this woman.  I didn't get that they are.*   This one neighbor is being stupid assuming that she speaks for all black people just as it would be stupid to assume that I speak for all conservatives or all Christians or all of anything.  Such has been going on for a very long time.
> 
> Years ago - 30 years? - Lionel Jefferson ("All in the Family") finally had enough of Meathead always asking him for the 'black' perspective on things and pointed out to him how stupid that was and how that continued to differentiate him as a black man as being different from their other friends.  So in that context it is racist but not a malicious racism.
> 
> I challenge all of you to watch this video and tell me whether you laugh:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjhzhK2zryg"]YouTube - ALL IN THE FAMILY - CLIP FROM "LIONEL'S ENGAGEMENT" (1974)[/ame]
Click to expand...

What part of this don't you understand:


> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow  very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around  some of  his friends and family members who start making racist   comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband   ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --



And speaking of ignoring, you totally ignored my analogy...swap _******_ for _****_ and racial remarks for sexual ones.

Also...wouldn't you think your husband was an idiot for not telling his family and friends to cut it out?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Hi.
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around some of  his friends and family members who start making racist  comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband  ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> SCHLESSINGER: Well, can you give me an example of a racist comment?   'Cause  sometimes people are hypersensitive. So tell me what's -- give  me two  good examples of racist  comments.
> CALLER: OK. Last night -- good example -- we had a neighbor come   over, and this neighbor -- when every  time he comes over, it's always a  black comment. It's, "Oh, well, how do  you black people like doing  this?" And, "Do black people really like  doing that?" And  for a long  time, I  would ignore it. But last night, I got to the point where it --
> SCHLESSINGER: I don't think that's  racist.
> 
> 
> It goes on from there...the woman was immediately pegged as overly   sensitive and was told black people voted for Obama because he was   black.
> 
> 
> Then she was able to mention that the n-word was thrown around and  Dr.  L went off on her ridiculous rant that since people say ****** on  HBO  it is somehow acceptable behavior for people to say it in the  presence  of this woman.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that women that might be offended by sexual remarks from  husband's family and friends and hearing the word **** thrown around  are also overly sensitive?
> 
> I don't understand why you all want to go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get from the clip that anybody was using the 'n' word with this woman.  That was just the next example she came up with--what about '******' and Dr. Laura went with it.  Ravi has already ignored the argument that I made and went on as if the family and neighbors were using racial slurs with this woman.  I didn't get that they are.   This one neighbor is being stupid assuming that she speaks for all black people just as it would be stupid to assume that I speak for all conservatives or all Christians or all of anything.  Such has been going on for a very long time.
> 
> Years ago - 30 years? - Lionel Jefferson ("All in the Family") finally had enough of Meathead always asking him for the 'black' perspective on things and pointed out to him how stupid that was and how that continued to differentiate him as a black man as being different from their other friends.  So in that context it is racist but not a malicious racism.
> 
> I challenge all of you to watch this video and tell me whether you laugh:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjhzhK2zryg]YouTube - ALL IN THE FAMILY - CLIP FROM "LIONEL'S ENGAGEMENT" (1974)[/ame]
Click to expand...


In thirty years we should have changed.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i bet they'd be perfectly all right if the issue was that her husband's friends called her a 'jesus freak'? (ya, sure!)
> 
> or if its only blacks, jews, gays and any other group they don't like who are 'overly sensitive'.
> 
> i wonder, too, what they'd be saying if the husband called saying the wife's friends called him 'cracker'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get from the clip that anybody was using the 'n' word with this woman.  That was just the next example she came up with--what about '******' and Dr. Laura went with it.  *Ravi has already ignored the argument that I made and went on as if the family and neighbors were using racial slurs with this woman.  I didn't get that they are.*   This one neighbor is being stupid assuming that she speaks for all black people just as it would be stupid to assume that I speak for all conservatives or all Christians or all of anything.  Such has been going on for a very long time.
> 
> Years ago - 30 years? - Lionel Jefferson ("All in the Family") finally had enough of Meathead always asking him for the 'black' perspective on things and pointed out to him how stupid that was and how that continued to differentiate him as a black man as being different from their other friends.  So in that context it is racist but not a malicious racism.
> 
> I challenge all of you to watch this video and tell me whether you laugh:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjhzhK2zryg"]YouTube - ALL IN THE FAMILY - CLIP FROM "LIONEL'S ENGAGEMENT" (1974)[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of this don't you understand:
> 
> 
> 
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow  very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around  some of  his friends and family members who start making racist   comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband   ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And speaking of ignoring, you totally ignored my analogy...swap _******_ for _****_ and racial remarks for sexual ones.
> 
> Also...wouldn't you think your husband was an idiot for not telling his family and friends to cut it out?
Click to expand...


Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.

Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.

What did you think of the video?  Was it funny?


----------



## Sky Dancer

No.  I didn't find the video funny.  Oh, I just realized you're ignoring me.  Carry on.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Foxfyre, I think you are completely wrong about this.  That you disagree is immaterial.  Best advice: never use such words.


----------



## JakeStarkey

jillian said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can own a demeaning word without demeaning him or herself.  It's like playing with manure: it stinks and it will stick to you.  Your owning it does not take away the smell, the touch, or the disease it carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know, i agree with you. but not everyone else does. i think some people see it more like family... we can say whatever we want to about our blood, but if anyone else does, we're outraged.
> 
> me? i don't think anyone should demean themselves. but like i said... everyone's different. i think the one thing we should all be able to agree upon is there is something ugly in the NEED of some people to call others the vilest things.
Click to expand...


This is not a case of how one says potato or potatoh.  The use of the word reveals the most indecent sides of an individual.  This is not about nuance for those who don't grasp it, the issue is about human decency and dignity.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## MikeK

Foxfyre said:


> Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.
> 
> Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.


Thanks for clarifying the origin of the topic issue.  I didn't hear the Dr. Laura broadcast so my impressions are based on what I've read and it seems to me the caller is beginning to realize her marriage to a White man was a mistake and she is not compatible with White society.  

If she has cause to believe her husband's friends and relatives are being thoughtlessly offensive to her then she has a simple decision to make -- either learn to live with it or leave.  Or did she expect Dr. Laura to advise her on how best to indoctrinate all of her new friends and in-laws on the way Black people want White people to think and behave in their presence?  

The inevitable effect of this constant lament about the _insensitivity_ of White people toward Blacks is to cause White people to avoid contact with Blacks whenever and wherever possible.

In other words, who needs it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?


----------



## CurveLight

jillian said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Laura says '******' eleven times in one rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Laura is off the air for saying the n word eleven times.
> 
> Di you hear her say "don't you  NAACP me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's off the air because of pc whiny crybabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you think her rant was ok?
> 
> pc whiny crybabies? really?
> 
> unless of course she were to call people jesus freaks? (just pointing out the obvious double standard).
Click to expand...


Obvious double standard?  Lol!  You fucking surface surfing ***** are a joke.   I've read the transcript a couple of times and what it all comes down to is this:  a white right-winger (who is a serious ****) said "******" in a neutral manner and to point out it is used as a term of affection among some african-american sub-cultures and self-righteous shitbags blew a gasket.

Her crime was not bowing down to the PC crowd by not saying the "N-word."


----------



## Sky Dancer

MikeK said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.
> 
> Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the origin of the topic issue.  I didn't hear the Dr. Laura broadcast so my impressions are based on what I've read and it seems to me the caller is beginning to realize her marriage to a White man was a mistake and she is not compatible with White society.
> 
> If she has cause to believe her husband's friends and relatives are being thoughtlessly offensive to her then she has a simple decision to make -- either learn to live with it or leave.  Or did she expect Dr. Laura to advise her on how best to indoctrinate all of her new friends and in-laws on the way Black people want White people to think and behave in their presence?
> 
> The inevitable effect of this constant lament about the _insensitivity_ of White people toward Blacks is to cause White people to avoid contact with Blacks whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> In other words, who needs it?
Click to expand...


I think the caller realized she was unable to get sound advice from Dr Laura because Dr Laura was using her to make political points about double standards.

I'm sorry that you feel the need to avoid black people rather than learn racial tolerance.


----------



## Madeline

MikeK said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.
> 
> Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the origin of the topic issue.  I didn't hear the Dr. Laura broadcast so my impressions are based on what I've read and it seems to me the caller is beginning to realize her marriage to a White man was a mistake and she is not compatible with White society.
> 
> If she has cause to believe her husband's friends and relatives are being thoughtlessly offensive to her then she has a simple decision to make -- either learn to live with it or leave.  Or did she expect Dr. Laura to advise her on how best to indoctrinate all of her new friends and in-laws on the way Black people want White people to think and behave in their presence?
> 
> The inevitable effect of this constant lament about the _insensitivity_ of White people toward Blacks is to cause White people to avoid contact with Blacks whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> In other words, who needs it?
Click to expand...


Judge for yourself, MikeK.  The link in the Op provides the audio.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?



Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Most of the time I enjoy listening to Dr Laura.  She was wrong with this caller.  She's been wrong when she's called gays 'biological errors' and 'pedophiles'.

Dr Laura quotes:

"If you are a gay or a lesbian, it's a biological error."

"A huge portion of the male homosexual populace is predatory on young boys."

"I call homosexual practices deviant."

"The well-funded and well-connected homosexual activist movement has become the McCarthyism of the 21st century."

"The gay culture? I&#8217;m trying to understand, what is that? I remember the 70s and 80s that the line was that this is only about sex, it&#8217;s not about anything else, right? So what&#8217;s the gay culture? Is that where we get into the promiscuity and the pedophilia?"
http://gayrights.change.org/blog/view/dr_lauras_downfall_and_the_price_of_hate_speech


----------



## Sheldon

CurveLight said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
Click to expand...


this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?


----------



## Sheldon

This husband sounds like an assdouche. if he's fine with letting his friends use insults around his wife even after she's told him how it makes her feel, then they've probably got some deeper issues than any phone call to a radio personality could ever fix. i don't get why people even call in to those shows?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Curvelight: "Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear."

This is not a case of how one says potato or potatoh, CL.  The word is about human decency, not political correctness. The use of the word reveals the most indecent sides of an individual. This is not about nuance for those who don't grasp it, the issue is about decency and dignity.

You just demonstrated a serious moral and ethical flaw in your character with your words above.


----------



## Sky Dancer

silkyeggsalad said:


> This husband sounds like an assdouche. if he's fine with letting his friends use insults around his wife even after she's told him how it makes her feel, then they've probably got some deeper issues than any phone call to a radio personality could ever fix. i don't get why people even call in to those shows?



You deserve Dr Laura's pay for the day.


----------



## Sky Dancer

silkyeggsalad said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
Click to expand...


Does Dr Laura?  I hope not.'

Go ahead Dr Laura, feel free to say the N-word, the F-word, and any other ugly and hateful word that's in your heart, because pretty soon you'll only be talking to the walls in your home.


----------



## Sheldon

Sky Dancer said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does Dr Laura?
Click to expand...


I have no idea. it's just hard for me to imagine anyone tossing around that word in real life like the way CL does on here. i think the internet is a refuge for people to express their closeted feelings about gender and race and general bigotry without concern for any serious repercussions. You get to see what people really feel.


----------



## Foxfyre

MikeK said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.
> 
> Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the origin of the topic issue.  I didn't hear the Dr. Laura broadcast so my impressions are based on what I've read and it seems to me the caller is beginning to realize her marriage to a White man was a mistake and she is not compatible with White society.
> 
> If she has cause to believe her husband's friends and relatives are being thoughtlessly offensive to her then she has a simple decision to make -- either learn to live with it or leave.  Or did she expect Dr. Laura to advise her on how best to indoctrinate all of her new friends and in-laws on the way Black people want White people to think and behave in their presence?
> 
> The inevitable effect of this constant lament about the _insensitivity_ of White people toward Blacks is to cause White people to avoid contact with Blacks whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> In other words, who needs it?
Click to expand...


I linked in this thread a clip of the entire exchange earlier this morning.  My impression was that Dr. Laura was her usual abrupt self--anybody who calls her show should expect that.  It isn't her job to conform to how somebody else thinks she should respond.  And my instinct was to agree with Dr. Laura that this woman was hypersensitive about a stupid remark that a mature grownup would generally just roll her eyes and let slide.  Especially in reference to a guest in her home.

But you're right that it is as stupid for a black person to expect white people to conform to the exact language and verbal content and demeanor that the black person wants them to use as it is stupid for white people to expect black people or anybody else to see things as they see them.  Such is its own insidious form of elitism and prejudice and devoid of any sense of tolerance.

The woman was within her rights to expect her husband to defend her or anybody else in their home who was being personally insulted.   She is hypersensitive to expect her husband to correct a guest in their home who is just saying stupid things without any intent to be personally insulting.    If it is serous enough that she has a problem with it, she should take their neighbor aside and explain to him how his comments make her feel.  Otherwise grownups let people be themselves.

If a person is too socially inept to be enjoyable, then you don't invite them into your home.   People you do invite into your home should be treated as guests and not students to be disciplined or chastised.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?





JakeStarkey said:


> Curvelight: "Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear."
> 
> This is not a case of how one says potato or potatoh, CL.  The word is about human decency, not political correctness. The use of the word reveals the most indecent sides of an individual. This is not about nuance for those who don't grasp it, the issue is about decency and dignity.
> 
> You just demonstrated a serious moral and ethical flaw in your character with your words above.



I have a ton of character flaws you dumbass but that doesn't have anything to do with the stoopid reactions to what happened.  She didn't use it in a derogatory manner in any way so stop whining over nothing.


----------



## CurveLight

silkyeggsalad said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
Click to expand...


This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.


----------



## Sky Dancer

silkyeggsalad said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dr Laura?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea. it's just hard for me to imagine anyone tossing around that word in real life like the way CL does on here. i think the internet is a refuge for people to express their closeted feelings about gender and race and general bigotry without concern for any serious repercussions. You get to see what people really feel.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  People are vicious sometimes. I think if you listen to a steady diet of hate speech on tv or radio you become insensitized to it.


----------



## Foxfyre

And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.  

I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.


----------



## Sheldon

CurveLight said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.
Click to expand...




You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Foxfyre said:


> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.



Thirty years ago I would have found the clip funny.  I don't find it funny now, but I do see the irony in it.  How come you haven't changed in thirty years?


----------



## Madeline

Foxfyre said:


> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.



foxfyre, we all have a public face and a private face.  Mebbe you'd feel comfy saying the n word to people you were friends with, who could trust you had no malice behind it.  That's a far cry from getting on the radio, broadcast nationally, and spewing the n word eleven times, telling a black women she shouldn't marry outside her race, and announcing you call one of your employees "n*gger".

I don't think you fully appreciate this, but in some contexts the word is still terribly painful.  Not just to blacks...the turmoil and struggle of the last 50 years did not happen only to blacks.  _I_  was hurt by what Dr Laura said.  I am delighted she's been forced off the air.  Not only will she not repeat it, but others will have _their_  impulse to speak this way cooled as well.  There'll be a little less hate, a little less pain and little more civility.

This is not about the First Amendment.  No one has a First Amendment right to be employed as a radio host.  Apparently her station thought that it was no longer profitable to employ her.  I'm delighted by this as well.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty years ago I would have found the clip funny.  I don't find it funny now, but I do see the irony in it.  How come you haven't changed in thirty years?
Click to expand...


I've changed a lot in 30 years.  I've learned what is important and I have learned not to be hypersensitive; i.e. not to give stupid people power over what I will think and feel.

What gives you authority or credentials to judge me or know whether or not I have changed about anything or anything else about me that I have not chosen to reveal here?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Foxfyre, shove the situational ethics.  The words are wrong, pure and simple; there is no nuance of irony and satire.  You cover yourself with manure, then you smell like manure: period.


----------



## Foxfyre

Madeline said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxfyre, we all have a public face and a private face.  Mebbe you'd feel comfy saying the n word to people you were friends with, who could trust you had no malice behind it.  That's a far cry from getting on the radio, broadcast nationally, and spewing the n word eleven times, telling a black women she shouldn't marry outside her race, and announcing you call one of your employees "n*gger".
> 
> I don't think you fully appreciate this, but in some contexts the word is still terribly painful.  Not just to blacks...the turmoil and struggle of the last 50 years did not happen only to blacks.  _I_  was hurt by what Dr laura said.  I am delighted she's been forced off the air.  Not only will she not repeat it, but others will have _their_  impulse to speak this way cooled as well.  There'll be a little less hate, a little less pain and little more civility.
> 
> This is not about the First Amendment.  No one has a First Amendment right to be employed as a radio host.  Apparently her station thought that it was no longer profitable to employ her.  I'm delighted by this as well.
Click to expand...


Again you know I love you Maddie.

I didn't hear Dr. Laura tell her she shouldn't marry outside her race.  I heard her tell the woman that if she DOES marry outside her race, outside her religion, etc. she should expect some additional shit or stupidity in her life.  That is not a racist or insensitive observation.  It is an honest statement of the reality of life.   We all know that.  There will always be somebody who will make an issue of it or get stupid when we make choices that are seen as outside the mainstream.

There is no inherent right to be accepted on our terms.

My father had to go to our smalltown redneck barbershop with my dark skinned Italian brother-in-law to be sure he got a haircut there.   Otherwise he would have been branded a 'wetback' and refused service.  Stupid?  Sure.  Racist?  Absolutely.  Fact of life.  That too.   That WAS decades ago and would no longer be the case in that town, but it was the case then.   And those weren't bad or hateful people who would intentionally be hateful to anybody.  They were just culturally conditioned to think that certain things should be a certain way.  Perhaps a few still think that way and they are nevertheless lovable, generous people that we can choose to accept for who they are or we can choose to condemn for thinking they way they do.

My sister and brother-in-law had to have three weddings.  The first for themselves.  The second in the Methodist Church to appease my parents who thought her marrying an Italian was bad enough but would not tolerate her marrying a Catholic in a Catholic Church.  The third wedding was in the Catholic Church to appease his parents who would not tolerate him marrying a Protestant at all.  Utlimately all the families got together and did fine, but meanwhile, we just dealt with people the way they are.  That's what grown ups do.

And the first relative who came out as gay?  AND brought home his significant other?  OMG!!!   How were we to deal with that????  But those of us who didn't have a problem with it made sure everything stayed light and changed the subject as appropriate.  And the couple themselves, both mature and smart young people, were able to turn the inappropriate comments aside with humor and eventually won everybody over.  And eventually everybody got comofortable with it and accepted it as routine and just the way it is.  Does that mean there is never an awkward or insensitive comment?  Of course not.  But we get around it without making the environment toxic.

Until we decide that we aren't going to let other people's prejudices and stupidity have power over us, it isn't ever going to get much better.  And I think that is what Dr. Laura was saying in all of this.  She didn't do it tactfully.  Dr. Laura is not a tactful person.  But I do think she is being hung for the wrong crime here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

None of that, Foxfyre, takes away the smell or the sickness.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxfyre, we all have a public face and a private face.  Mebbe you'd feel comfy saying the n word to people you were friends with, who could trust you had no malice behind it.  That's a far cry from getting on the radio, broadcast nationally, and spewing the n word eleven times, telling a black women she shouldn't marry outside her race, and announcing you call one of your employees "n*gger".
> 
> I don't think you fully appreciate this, but in some contexts the word is still terribly painful.  Not just to blacks...the turmoil and struggle of the last 50 years did not happen only to blacks.  _I_  was hurt by what Dr laura said.  I am delighted she's been forced off the air.  Not only will she not repeat it, but others will have _their_  impulse to speak this way cooled as well.  There'll be a little less hate, a little less pain and little more civility.
> 
> This is not about the First Amendment.  No one has a First Amendment right to be employed as a radio host.  Apparently her station thought that it was no longer profitable to employ her.  I'm delighted by this as well.
Click to expand...



You're one of the sooper-sensitive people Laura was talking about and you twisted what she said to justify you're self-righteous rant.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, shove the situational ethics.  The words are wrong, pure and simple; there is no nuance of irony and satire.  You cover yourself with manure, then you smell like manure: period.



Fuck off with the whiny soap-box shit.


----------



## SuMar

Larry King is such a moron. To say it's ok for blacks to use the "n" word but not ok for whites to use it. Such a hypocrite!! It's not ok for anyone to use it. It's just an ignorant word period.

That being said, if a white guy wants to use the word as well as a black guy use it, then buy all means use it! It's not against the law to say that word. Just ignorant.


Larry King Live - - CNN.com Blogs​


----------



## CurveLight

silkyeggsalad said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
Click to expand...


Oh I see, you're guilty of living double standards you accuse others of having.  If a woman smacks a man that is okay but if a man smacks a woman that is assault.  Dumbass.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline, please quote from the transcript where Dr L said she referred to an employee as a "******."


----------



## Sheldon

CurveLight said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, you're guilty of living double standards you accuse others of having.  If a woman smacks a man that is okay but if a man smacks a woman that is assault.  Dumbass.
Click to expand...


You're almost as good as Corncob when it comes to flaming the strawmen of your own imagination.

I made a statement about a woman smacking a man, not a judgment on it's rightness/wrongness. That's a position you imagined.

I asked a straight-forward question. I didn't make an accusation of a double standard or make a judgment on you because of it; I was actually interested if you say **** as liberally in real life as you do on line. That's an accusation you imagined.

My opinion of you being an idiot--I know, you don't care about my opinion, blah blah blah--has nothing to do with you possibly having a double standard.


----------



## CurveLight

silkyeggsalad said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a little of a derail, but, do you call women ***** in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
Click to expand...




silkyeggsalad said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, you're guilty of living double standards you accuse others of having.  If a woman smacks a man that is okay but if a man smacks a woman that is assault.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're almost as good as Corncob when it comes to flaming the strawmen of your own imagination.
> 
> I made a statement about a woman smacking a man, not a judgment on it's rightness/wrongness. That's a position you imagined.
> 
> I asked a straight-forward question. I didn't make an accusation of a double standard or make a judgment on you because of it; I was actually interested if you say **** as liberally in real life as you do on line. That's an accusation you imagined.
> 
> My opinion of you being an idiot--I know, you don't care about my opinion, blah blah blah--has nothing to do with you possibly having a double standard.
Click to expand...



Only a fucking dickidiot would miss your silent approval of a woman commiting assault for being called a name.


----------



## MikeK

JakeStarkey said:


> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?


What you refuse to understand, probably because of some social problem of your own, is there is no such thing as a wrong word -- only wrong usage.  And that's what this issue is about.  

You and I are blessed with free speech by the Constitution.  That doesn't mean I can call you a ****** and not be censured for it, because that is an insult.  But if I wish to use the word ****** in an academic context, which is what Dr. Laura (whom I have no affection for) did, that is her right to do without hypersensitive panderers like you getting all puffy about it

As I understand it, the woman who called Dr. Laura was seeking affirmation that White people must always carefully filter their thoughts and adapt their vocabularies to accommodate what Black people consider right and wrong.  You are willing to do that.  I am not.  If you don't like something about my conversation you are free to exercise your right to walk away and avoid me forever.  But so long as I am not directly addressing you  don't you tell me what words you think I should be able to use or not use, because to do so is simply arrogant.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get from the clip that anybody was using the 'n' word with this woman.  That was just the next example she came up with--what about '******' and Dr. Laura went with it.  *Ravi has already ignored the argument that I made and went on as if the family and neighbors were using racial slurs with this woman.  I didn't get that they are.*   This one neighbor is being stupid assuming that she speaks for all black people just as it would be stupid to assume that I speak for all conservatives or all Christians or all of anything.  Such has been going on for a very long time.
> 
> Years ago - 30 years? - Lionel Jefferson ("All in the Family") finally had enough of Meathead always asking him for the 'black' perspective on things and pointed out to him how stupid that was and how that continued to differentiate him as a black man as being different from their other friends.  So in that context it is racist but not a malicious racism.
> 
> I challenge all of you to watch this video and tell me whether you laugh:
> 
> YouTube - ALL IN THE FAMILY - CLIP FROM "LIONEL'S ENGAGEMENT" (1974)
> 
> 
> 
> What part of this don't you understand:
> 
> 
> 
> CALLER: I'm having an issue with my husband where I'm  starting to  grow  very resentful of him. I'm black, and he's white. We've  been  around  some of  his friends and family members who start making racist   comments as if  I'm not  there or if I'm not black. And my husband   ignores those comments, and it  hurts  my feelings. And he acts like  --
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And speaking of ignoring, you totally ignored my analogy...swap _******_ for _****_ and racial remarks for sexual ones.
> 
> Also...wouldn't you think your husband was an idiot for not telling his family and friends to cut it out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura asked the woman for examples of racist comments and she didn't use '******' as an example.  She used an example of a neighbor asking how black people look at something or what do black people think about whatever.  I think you may have missed that.   When Dr. Laura wouldn't take her side that this was a huge deal, she then said, "what about ******?" or something to that effect, but there was nothing to indicate that the word had ever been used in her house as a reference to her or anybody else.
> 
> Yes, I would expect my husband to take offense at anybody calling me any kind of derogatory name whether it be '****' or '******' or whatever.  That was not the case in this scenario.  The issue was social ineptedtude and insensitivity, but nothing hateful was intended.  It was something a mature grown up would shrug off as stupid insensitivity that was not intended to be malicious.
> 
> What did you think of the video?  Was it funny?
Click to expand...

The woman's second example was that the n word was being thrown around. It's right their on the video and in the transcript.

I didn't find it funny.

Edit: you meant the all in the family video, I see. Didn't watch it.


----------



## Bullfighter

JakeStarkey said:


> None of that, Foxfyre, takes away the smell or the sickness.



If I were the man I was five years ago, I'd take a flamethrower to this place!, Al Pacino, Scent of a Woman, Lieutenant Colonel Frank Slade, Sound Bite


----------



## Ravi

CurveLight said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
Click to expand...

I can't tell you how pleased I am to learn that you consider yourself a Republican.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.


the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.

Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.

How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't tell you how pleased I am to learn that you consider yourself a Republican.
Click to expand...


I can't tell you how pleased I am that you are pleased.  Really.  I can't because I have no idea.  Probably because I don't give a fuck what pleases you.


----------



## saveliberty

I would refuse to enter into a discussion of a subject where you could use the subject in the discussion.  Dr. Laura was bringing up the next logical step in the discussion.  If you are going to bring up the subject of sexual organs, better be prepared for the word penis.  If you start a conversation about derogatory terms toward a black wife, this might just come up.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxfyre, we all have a public face and a private face.  Mebbe you'd feel comfy saying the n word to people you were friends with, who could trust you had no malice behind it.  That's a far cry from getting on the radio, broadcast nationally, and spewing the n word eleven times, telling a black women she shouldn't marry outside her race, and announcing you call one of your employees "n*gger".
> 
> I don't think you fully appreciate this, but in some contexts the word is still terribly painful.  Not just to blacks...the turmoil and struggle of the last 50 years did not happen only to blacks.  _I_  was hurt by what Dr laura said.  I am delighted she's been forced off the air.  Not only will she not repeat it, but others will have _their_  impulse to speak this way cooled as well.  There'll be a little less hate, a little less pain and little more civility.
> 
> This is not about the First Amendment.  No one has a First Amendment right to be employed as a radio host.  Apparently her station thought that it was no longer profitable to employ her.  I'm delighted by this as well.
Click to expand...

She didn't say she called one of her employees a ******...but she did say this about the woman caller: _And  what  I  just  heard  from  Jade  is a lot of  what  I  hear  from  black-think_

Couple that with the rest of her rant and her attitude toward this woman and it is pretty clear what dr. Laura thinks about black people. Aside from her good friend and body guard, that is...


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
Click to expand...



You don't know if the word ****** gets tossed around or not.  Read the transcript and you'll see the caller pulled out the "n-word" card when dr laura pointed out her bitching about people asking "How do black people do X" was not racist.  Think about it einstein.  If you had:

People asking "How do blacks do X"

Or

"They toss the N-word around a lot"

And someone asked you for an example of racism which one would you choose?  Dr laura is a **** but she rightly called out that whiny fucking caller and you PC fucks have just had a media orgy that resulted in yet another minor regression of Speech and Race Relations.  Congrats!


----------



## Ravi

CurveLight said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't real life?  Are you a real person posting?  I am.  Do you imply it is not "real life" because we can't see each other?  Wake the fuck up you stoopid ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, you're guilty of living double standards you accuse others of having.  If a woman smacks a man that is okay but if a man smacks a woman that is assault.  Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're almost as good as Corncob when it comes to flaming the strawmen of your own imagination.
> 
> I made a statement about a woman smacking a man, not a judgment on it's rightness/wrongness. That's a position you imagined.
> 
> I asked a straight-forward question. I didn't make an accusation of a double standard or make a judgment on you because of it; I was actually interested if you say **** as liberally in real life as you do on line. That's an accusation you imagined.
> 
> My opinion of you being an idiot--I know, you don't care about my opinion, blah blah blah--has nothing to do with you possibly having a double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fucking dickidiot would miss your silent approval of a woman commiting assault for being called a name.
Click to expand...

 My God you're an idiot. He did no such thing. I bet you've never even worked up the nerve to talk to a woman you express so much hatred for them.


----------



## Ravi

CurveLight said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know if the word ****** gets tossed around or not.  Read the transcript and you'll see the caller pulled out the "n-word" card when dr laura pointed out her bitching about people asking "How do black people do X" was not racist.  Think about it einstein.  If you had:
> 
> People asking "How do blacks do X"
> 
> Or
> 
> "They toss the N-word around a lot"
> 
> And someone asked you for an example of racism which one would you choose?  Dr laura is a **** but she rightly called out that whiny fucking caller and you PC fucks have just had a media orgy that resulted in yet another minor regression of Speech and Race Relations.  Congrats!
Click to expand...

It would be pretty hard for someone to admit on air that her husband looked the other way while the word ****** was tossed around.

I'm glad to see that you approve of dr. Laura's language. Why don't you go somewhere where a lot of black people live and call the women ****** *****?

Such a tough guy.


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're playing dumb. Typing **** on a keyboard isn't the same as looking a woman in the eyes and calling her one. two way different things, imo. One you can get neg repped for, the other you can get smacked for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost as good as Corncob when it comes to flaming the strawmen of your own imagination.
> 
> I made a statement about a woman smacking a man, not a judgment on it's rightness/wrongness. That's a position you imagined.
> 
> I asked a straight-forward question. I didn't make an accusation of a double standard or make a judgment on you because of it; I was actually interested if you say **** as liberally in real life as you do on line. That's an accusation you imagined.
> 
> My opinion of you being an idiot--I know, you don't care about my opinion, blah blah blah--has nothing to do with you possibly having a double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a fucking dickidiot would miss your silent approval of a woman commiting assault for being called a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God you're an idiot. He did no such thing. I bet you've never even worked up the nerve to talk to a woman you express so much hatred for them.
Click to expand...



Lol.....I express hatred for women?  How so you fucking dumbass?


----------



## elvis

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know if the word ****** gets tossed around or not.  Read the transcript and you'll see the caller pulled out the "n-word" card when dr laura pointed out her bitching about people asking "How do black people do X" was not racist.  Think about it einstein.  If you had:
> 
> People asking "How do blacks do X"
> 
> Or
> 
> "They toss the N-word around a lot"
> 
> And someone asked you for an example of racism which one would you choose?  Dr laura is a **** but she rightly called out that whiny fucking caller and you PC fucks have just had a media orgy that resulted in yet another minor regression of Speech and Race Relations.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be pretty hard for someone to admit on air that her husband looked the other way while the word ****** was tossed around.
> 
> I'm glad to see that you approve of dr. Laura's language. Why don't you go somewhere where a lot of black people live and call the women ****** *****?
> 
> Such a tough guy.
Click to expand...


careful.  He'll call you "stoopid"  if he hasn't already.


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know if the word ****** gets tossed around or not.  Read the transcript and you'll see the caller pulled out the "n-word" card when dr laura pointed out her bitching about people asking "How do black people do X" was not racist.  Think about it einstein.  If you had:
> 
> People asking "How do blacks do X"
> 
> Or
> 
> "They toss the N-word around a lot"
> 
> And someone asked you for an example of racism which one would you choose?  Dr laura is a **** but she rightly called out that whiny fucking caller and you PC fucks have just had a media orgy that resulted in yet another minor regression of Speech and Race Relations.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be pretty hard for someone to admit on air that her husband looked the other way while the word ****** was tossed around.
> 
> I'm glad to see that you approve of dr. Laura's language. Why don't you go somewhere where a lot of black people live and call the women ****** *****?
> 
> Such a tough guy.
Click to expand...



Your explanation is "it would be" hard to admit it on air?

ROTFL!!!!!!!!

Did someone put a fucking gun to the caller's head?  The woman called a fucking live radio show to bitch about supposed racism and you try to justify......lol!  I can't even finish because it's too fucking funny!  Dance baby dance!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.


----------



## elvis

saveliberty said:


> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.



I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.


----------



## Ravi

saveliberty said:


> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.


IMO she wasn't a bigot for saying the word. She's a bigot for everything else she said.


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know if the word ****** gets tossed around or not.  Read the transcript and you'll see the caller pulled out the "n-word" card when dr laura pointed out her bitching about people asking "How do black people do X" was not racist.  Think about it einstein.  If you had:
> 
> People asking "How do blacks do X"
> 
> Or
> 
> "They toss the N-word around a lot"
> 
> And someone asked you for an example of racism which one would you choose?  Dr laura is a **** but she rightly called out that whiny fucking caller and you PC fucks have just had a media orgy that resulted in yet another minor regression of Speech and Race Relations.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be pretty hard for someone to admit on air that her husband looked the other way while the word ****** was tossed around.
> 
> I'm glad to see that you approve of dr. Laura's language. Why don't you go somewhere where a lot of black people live and call the women ****** *****?
> 
> Such a tough guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> careful.  He'll call you "stoopid"  if he hasn't already.
Click to expand...



Man, if you're this fucking bored you should use the time to educate yourself.  

Urban Dictionary: stoopid
Having the quality of being really, really, really, stupid.
Urban Dict


----------



## saveliberty

elvis said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
Click to expand...


But saying/singing/rapping it twenty-five times in a song is just fine.  I understand what your saying Elvis, it just should apply to everyone for true equality.


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
Click to expand...


But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.

It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But saying/singing/rapping it twenty-five times in a song is just fine.  I understand what your saying Elvis, it just should apply to everyone for true equality.
Click to expand...



We all live in context so this "true equality" line is bullshit.  You know damn well there are people in your life you will say something about but if someone else says it you cry foul.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
Click to expand...


Ravi, can you really sit there and type with a straight face that if the 'n' word was being thrown about in her home, that she would not have used that as her FIRST example?  She didn't.  She used a much less noxious and a much less offensive example as the first one that came to mind.  She tossed out the 'n' word being thrown about comment only after she couldn't get Dr. Laura to bite 'appropriately' on the example she used.

Transcript




> CALLER: How about the N-word? So, the N-word&#8217;s been thrown around &#8211;
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is nig*er, nig*er, nig*er.
> 
> CALLER: That isn&#8217;t &#8211;
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: I don&#8217;t get it. If anybody without enough melanin says it, it&#8217;s a horrible thing; but when black people say it, it&#8217;s affectionate. It&#8217;s very confusing. Don&#8217;t hang up, I want to talk to you some more. Don&#8217;t go away.



Madeline gently chastises me for not appreciating how hurtful the 'n' word is to black people.  I appreciate it.  And I appreciate how hurtful 'retard' is said to or about a mentally challenged person, or how 'fat' is hurtful to a person who is sensitive about his or her weight or how 'stupid' is hurtful to the child that just isn't understanding the assignment or whatever.   Hurt is hurt no matter who is hurt.

Some members here on USMB use such hateful language it has no ability to hurt.  One hateful phrase is no different than another and pretty soon it is just noise.  I just shake my head at those folks who I can count on to say something insulting in almost every post and I respect their opinions pretty much not at all.  There are members on USMB though that I would be hurt if they directed such insults at me because I have accepted them as better people than that.

And that was the point Dr. Laura was making whether or not you agree with her?  How is it NOT racist to condemn a white person who says '******' when black people refer to themselves by that word so often?  On radio.  On television.  In rap songs.   Etc. etc. etc.   Either the word is bad or it isn't.   Don't you think it smacks of racism to say that one race can use that word but another race cannot?   You don't see the absurdity in that?   And doesn't it ring less than honest to think that the word doesn't hurt when a rapper uses it and does hurt when somebody white you don't even know uses it?   That isn't hurt.  That's just resentment of white people.

I'm sure if she had it to do all over again, Dr. Laura would not have blundered into this volatile area.  But to accuse her of being racist or intentional hatefulness or whatever she is being accused of here is nothing short of silly.  She was making a point in good faith and made the mistake of treating a hypersensitive black woman the same as she would have treated a hypersentive white woman or Asian woman or Native American woman or Hispanic woman or whatever.

All I'm saying if you want her hung, at least hang her for a crime she actually committed.

And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
Click to expand...


I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.


----------



## Foxfyre

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
Click to expand...


Well she found that out.  But then she didn't bring up the word either.  Her caller did.  God, I pray for the day when we can get past all this P.C. crap and simply treat everybody as people instead of having to figure out what you can say to this person, but not that one, or who is allowed to say what to whom.  It's freaking ridiculous.


----------



## JakeStarkey

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But saying/singing/rapping it twenty-five times in a song is just fine.  I understand what your saying Elvis, it just should apply to everyone for true equality.
Click to expand...


Yes, 100% correct, SL: left, right, center, up, down, and on the moon.  Civilized, decent people don't use words like that.


----------



## saveliberty

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
Click to expand...


The fallout should come from the advertisers?  The fallout is coming from liberal media.  You have a double standard here my friend.  Until you resolve that, I withhold my full support of your position.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Foxfyre said:


> <snip> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.



This is the only words of worth you have used, Foxfyre.  No nuance or sophistication or satire or irony has anything to do with such words in a  public forum.  You pick up manure, it sticks to you.  I will leave it at that.


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
Click to expand...


Your own words prove you are not the "furthest thing from PC."


----------



## elvis

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fallout should come from the advertisers?  The fallout is coming from liberal media.  You have a double standard here my friend.  Until you resolve that, I withhold my full support of your position.
Click to expand...


I am not saying it "should".  I am saying it could.  al sharpton has already contacted advertisers, asking them to reconsider their support for Dr. Laura.  If you're running a talk show, do you want this?


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own words prove you are not the "furthest thing from PC."
Click to expand...


No they don't, you two-dollar trash-whore.  but thanks for playing.


----------



## saveliberty

elvis said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fallout should come from the advertisers?  The fallout is coming from liberal media.  You have a double standard here my friend.  Until you resolve that, I withhold my full support of your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it "should".  I am saying it could.  al sharpton has already contacted advertisers, asking them to reconsider their support for Dr. Laura.  If you're running a talk show, do you want this?
Click to expand...


Dr. Laura is already ending her show over this issue.  She wants to say what she thinks without offending advertisers.  Shock radio is not new.

I notice you are avoiding the double standard comments I have made.  Are you supportive of blacks using the term?  Rappers?


----------



## CurveLight

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravi, can you really sit there and type with a straight face that if the 'n' word was being thrown about in her home, that she would not have used that as her FIRST example?  She didn't.  She used a much less noxious and a much less offensive example as the first one that came to mind.  She tossed out the 'n' word being thrown about comment only after she couldn't get Dr. Laura to bite 'appropriately' on the example she used.
> 
> Transcript
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLER: How about the N-word? So, the N-words been thrown around 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is nig*er, nig*er, nig*er.
> 
> CALLER: That isnt 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: I dont get it. If anybody without enough melanin says it, its a horrible thing; but when black people say it, its affectionate. Its very confusing. Dont hang up, I want to talk to you some more. Dont go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Madeline gently chastises me for not appreciating how hurtful the 'n' word is to black people.  I appreciate it.  And I appreciate how hurtful 'retard' is said to or about a mentally challenged person, or how 'fat' is hurtful to a person who is sensitive about his or her weight or how 'stupid' is hurtful to the child that just isn't understanding the assignment or whatever.   Hurt is hurt no matter who is hurt.
> 
> Some members here on USMB use such hateful language it has no ability to hurt.  One hateful phrase is no different than another and pretty soon it is just noise.  I just shake my head at those folks who I can count on to say something insulting in almost every post and I respect their opinions pretty much not at all.  There are members on USMB though that I would be hurt if they directed such insults at me because I have accepted them as better people than that.
> 
> And that was the point Dr. Laura was making whether or not you agree with her?  How is it NOT racist to condemn a white person who says '******' when black people refer to themselves by that word so often?  On radio.  On television.  In rap songs.   Etc. etc. etc.   Either the word is bad or it isn't.   Don't you think it smacks of racism to say that one race can use that word but another race cannot?   You don't see the absurdity in that?   And doesn't it ring less than honest to think that the word doesn't hurt when a rapper uses it and does hurt when somebody white you don't even know uses it?   That isn't hurt.  That's just resentment of white people.
> 
> I'm sure if she had it to do all over again, Dr. Laura would not have blundered into this volatile area.  But to accuse her of being racist or intentional hatefulness or whatever she is being accused of here is nothing short of silly.  She was making a point in good faith and made the mistake of treating a hypersensitive black woman the same as she would have treated a hypersentive white woman or Asian woman or Native American woman or Hispanic woman or whatever.
> 
> All I'm saying if you want her hung, at least hang her for a crime she actually committed.
> 
> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
Click to expand...



It's not a double standard in any way.  The term "******" used affectionately, is a cultural process of linguistic reclamation through recognized autonomy.  A current analogy is the word "Cougar" for describing older women.  The term was initially used as an insult but many women immediately turned it around to where now it is not only not an insult, but often a compliment and a marketing term.  The reason I do not criticize african americans who use "******" in a positive tone is out of respect of their shared history of racism in the US. As a white guy, my White Skin Privileges have afforded me doors opened closed to african americans and I've literally lived out that scenario many times when hanging out with friends who were told they could not come into a place I was just given access.  Those experiences gave me but a whisper glimpse into the hell it has been for people of dark skin to be dehumanized due to racism.  I stand with them in their earned right to use "******" as they see fit because they have and continue to pay the price for its origins.


----------



## Foxfyre

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only words of worth you have used, Foxfyre.  No nuance or sophistication or satire or irony has anything to do with such words in a  public forum.  You pick up manure, it sticks to you.
Click to expand...


Well good.  Then if you truly believe that you will believe that the woman caller who threw it out there was more wrong than  Dr. Laura who only responded to it.  The woman, I believe WAS race baiting.  I do not believe Dr. Laura's response was racist.  It wasn't well received, obviously, but it was not racist.   And she should not be punished for it.

But P.C. is ALWAYS an issue for the left when violated by somebody on the right.  I wish some of the more 'sensitive' types on U.S.M.B. would condemn more of that.


----------



## elvis

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fallout should come from the advertisers?  The fallout is coming from liberal media.  You have a double standard here my friend.  Until you resolve that, I withhold my full support of your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it "should".  I am saying it could.  al sharpton has already contacted advertisers, asking them to reconsider their support for Dr. Laura.  If you're running a talk show, do you want this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura is already ending her show over this issue.  She wants to say what she thinks without offending advertisers.  Shock radio is not new.
> 
> I notice you are avoiding the double standard comments I have made.  Are you supportive of blacks using the term?  Rappers?
Click to expand...


No.  They make themselves sound stupid when they use it.  I didn't mean to avoid that issue.   I think there is a double standard.  I think everyone in the media should quit using it.  I do not, however, think it should be banned.


----------



## Ravi

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
Click to expand...

That's not what he said.


----------



## MikeK

Sky Dancer said:


> I think the caller realized she was unable to get sound advice from Dr Laura because Dr Laura was using her to make political points about double standards.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel the need to avoid black people rather than learn racial tolerance.


"Racial tolerance?"  That seems a rather flexible state of mind.  I'll tell you what I believe _racial tolerance_ is.  The following is one of the so-called "rap" poems I've posted earlier in this thread:

_*"Niggas in the church say: kill whitey all night long. . . . the white man is the devil. . . . the CRIPS and Bloods are soldiers I'm recruiting with no dispute; drive-by shooting on this white genetic mutant. . . . let's go and kill some rednecks. . . . Menace Clan ain't afraid. . . . I got the .380; the homies think I'm crazy because I shot a white baby; I said; I said; I said: kill whitey all night long.  . . a nigga dumping on your white ass; fuck this rap shit, nigga, I'm gonna blast. . . . I beat a white boy to the motherfucking ground."*_   (Kill Whitey; Menace Clan, Da Hood, Rap-A-Lot Records.)

Those are words (thoughts) from recordings which are commercially available today, thanks to the First Amendment.  That is _racial tolerance._  So if the Constitution says it's okay to pronounce this kind of murderously inciteful rhetoric, where is the justification for criticizing a radio broadcaster for using a controversial word in a purely academic context?


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words prove you are not the "furthest thing from PC."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't, you two-dollar trash-whore.  but thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Convincing.


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words prove you are not the "furthest thing from PC."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't, you two-dollar trash-whore.  but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convincing.
Click to expand...


I take it back.  You are less PC than I am.  Congratulations.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ravi, can you really sit there and type with a straight face that if the 'n' word was being thrown about in her home, that she would not have used that as her FIRST example?  She didn't.  She used a much less noxious and a much less offensive example as the first one that came to mind.  She tossed out the 'n' word being thrown about comment only after she couldn't get Dr. Laura to bite 'appropriately' on the example she used.
> 
> Transcript
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLER: How about the N-word? So, the N-words been thrown around 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is nig*er, nig*er, nig*er.
> 
> CALLER: That isnt 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: I dont get it. If anybody without enough melanin says it, its a horrible thing; but when black people say it, its affectionate. Its very confusing. Dont hang up, I want to talk to you some more. Dont go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madeline gently chastises me for not appreciating how hurtful the 'n' word is to black people.  I appreciate it.  And I appreciate how hurtful 'retard' is said to or about a mentally challenged person, or how 'fat' is hurtful to a person who is sensitive about his or her weight or how 'stupid' is hurtful to the child that just isn't understanding the assignment or whatever.   Hurt is hurt no matter who is hurt.
> 
> Some members here on USMB use such hateful language it has no ability to hurt.  One hateful phrase is no different than another and pretty soon it is just noise.  I just shake my head at those folks who I can count on to say something insulting in almost every post and I respect their opinions pretty much not at all.  There are members on USMB though that I would be hurt if they directed such insults at me because I have accepted them as better people than that.
> 
> And that was the point Dr. Laura was making whether or not you agree with her?  How is it NOT racist to condemn a white person who says '******' when black people refer to themselves by that word so often?  On radio.  On television.  In rap songs.   Etc. etc. etc.   Either the word is bad or it isn't.   Don't you think it smacks of racism to say that one race can use that word but another race cannot?   You don't see the absurdity in that?   And doesn't it ring less than honest to think that the word doesn't hurt when a rapper uses it and does hurt when somebody white you don't even know uses it?   That isn't hurt.  That's just resentment of white people.
> 
> I'm sure if she had it to do all over again, Dr. Laura would not have blundered into this volatile area.  But to accuse her of being racist or intentional hatefulness or whatever she is being accused of here is nothing short of silly.  She was making a point in good faith and made the mistake of treating a hypersensitive black woman the same as she would have treated a hypersentive white woman or Asian woman or Native American woman or Hispanic woman or whatever.
> 
> All I'm saying if you want her hung, at least hang her for a crime she actually committed.
> 
> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
Click to expand...

sigh...basically you seem to believe that because people say the word ****** this woman is both somehow responsible for it AND has no right to be offended.

That is what dr. Laura's point was and it is wrong.

And no, I don't believe for a minute that she would have reacted the same way toward a white woman's black husband's friends saying cracker or any other combination of events.

I've listened to her show.


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what he said.
Click to expand...


It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated "behind an open mic with millions listening."

There.  Fixed it.  Happy?


----------



## saveliberty

elvis said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it "should".  I am saying it could.  al sharpton has already contacted advertisers, asking them to reconsider their support for Dr. Laura.  If you're running a talk show, do you want this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Laura is already ending her show over this issue.  She wants to say what she thinks without offending advertisers.  Shock radio is not new.
> 
> I notice you are avoiding the double standard comments I have made.  Are you supportive of blacks using the term?  Rappers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  They make themselves sound stupid when they use it.  I didn't mean to avoid that issue.   I think there is a double standard.  I think everyone in the media should quit using it.  I do not, however, think it should be banned.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the reply.  I'm a cracker?  What do I know about this subject?  I do think your dividing line is reasonable and probably very practical.  Mostly from the advertiser point of view you mentioned.  I do think Dr. Laura was trying to help the listener and was trying to make the issue understandable and concrete.  It went totally sideways from there.  It is her show and her responsibility to pull it back into line.  She did take responsibility after the fact.  I do not consider it a rant.


----------



## Ravi

CurveLight said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's okay to write it on the 'net where tens of millions have access.  Stoopid fucker.
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated.  PC bitches like you are a joke and a reason why progress gets obturated.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's unbelievably hyper-sensitive to say that the word should never be stated "behind an open mic with millions listening."
> 
> There.  Fixed it.  Happy?
Click to expand...

It isn't hypersensitive any more that it would be hypersensitive to keep you off the airwaves with your comments about women.


----------



## MikeK

elvis said:


> [...]
> 
> I am not saying it "should".  I am saying it could.  al sharpton has already contacted advertisers, asking them to reconsider their support for Dr. Laura.  If you're running a talk show, do you want this?


I don't listen to Dr. Laura and I have never cared for her.  But if I were among her listeners I would make a point to contact any sponsors who quit her because of this debacle and tell them this boycott stuff works both ways.  

Again, I don't care for Dr. Laura but I don't believe she did anything to deserve all this negative controversy.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dr Laura show is not a sitcom nor a comedy.
> 
> Aren't you seeing racism in the black woman? She's hypersensitive? She claimed her neighbor and her husband's friends and family repeatedly made remarks around her that bothered her and that the n-word was thrown about.
> 
> How is she hypersensitive? Because she's black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, can you really sit there and type with a straight face that if the 'n' word was being thrown about in her home, that she would not have used that as her FIRST example?  She didn't.  She used a much less noxious and a much less offensive example as the first one that came to mind.  She tossed out the 'n' word being thrown about comment only after she couldn't get Dr. Laura to bite 'appropriately' on the example she used.
> 
> Transcript
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLER: How about the N-word? So, the N-words been thrown around 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: Black guys use it all the time. Turn on HBO, listen to a black comic, and all you hear is nig*er, nig*er, nig*er.
> 
> CALLER: That isnt 
> 
> SCHLESSINGER: I dont get it. If anybody without enough melanin says it, its a horrible thing; but when black people say it, its affectionate. Its very confusing. Dont hang up, I want to talk to you some more. Dont go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madeline gently chastises me for not appreciating how hurtful the 'n' word is to black people.  I appreciate it.  And I appreciate how hurtful 'retard' is said to or about a mentally challenged person, or how 'fat' is hurtful to a person who is sensitive about his or her weight or how 'stupid' is hurtful to the child that just isn't understanding the assignment or whatever.   Hurt is hurt no matter who is hurt.
> 
> Some members here on USMB use such hateful language it has no ability to hurt.  One hateful phrase is no different than another and pretty soon it is just noise.  I just shake my head at those folks who I can count on to say something insulting in almost every post and I respect their opinions pretty much not at all.  There are members on USMB though that I would be hurt if they directed such insults at me because I have accepted them as better people than that.
> 
> And that was the point Dr. Laura was making whether or not you agree with her?  How is it NOT racist to condemn a white person who says '******' when black people refer to themselves by that word so often?  On radio.  On television.  In rap songs.   Etc. etc. etc.   Either the word is bad or it isn't.   Don't you think it smacks of racism to say that one race can use that word but another race cannot?   You don't see the absurdity in that?   And doesn't it ring less than honest to think that the word doesn't hurt when a rapper uses it and does hurt when somebody white you don't even know uses it?   That isn't hurt.  That's just resentment of white people.
> 
> I'm sure if she had it to do all over again, Dr. Laura would not have blundered into this volatile area.  But to accuse her of being racist or intentional hatefulness or whatever she is being accused of here is nothing short of silly.  She was making a point in good faith and made the mistake of treating a hypersensitive black woman the same as she would have treated a hypersentive white woman or Asian woman or Native American woman or Hispanic woman or whatever.
> 
> All I'm saying if you want her hung, at least hang her for a crime she actually committed.
> 
> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sigh...basically you seem to believe that because people say the word ****** this woman is both somehow responsible for it AND has no right to be offended.
> 
> That is what dr. Laura's point was and it is wrong.
> 
> And no, I don't believe for a minute that she would have reacted the same way toward a white woman's black husband's friends saying cracker or any other combination of events.
> 
> I've listened to her show.
Click to expand...


That isn't what I said at all Ravi.  You ignored my point and you ignored my question:

If it is not hurtful for black people to use the 'n' word, then how hurtful could it really be if white people use the 'n' word?   How much sense does it make for black people to be able to repeatedly use a word but white people cannot?   Would you not see it as really stupid for white people to be able to repeatedly use a word that black people could not?

That is the point Dr. Laura was making.  If you even attempt to answer my question you'll see that these days, the 'n' word has no more power than 'retard' or 'douche' or 'whore' or '****' or 'fat' or 'ugly'.  But the 'n' word IS used pretty consistently for race baiting by both black and white, and I am absolutely convinced that is what the woman was doing when she brought it up.

If the 'n' word had been an issue in her home, she would have used that as the very first example when Dr. Laura asked her for one.  She didn't.

And before you complain that I don't know what is in the woman's heart and mind, you're right.  I don't.  I can only judge by her words, actions, and demeanor on the clip that we have to work with.

And that's all you have to work with too.  You can't know that Dr. Laura would have responded to other kinds of 'baiting' or uncomplimentary words or phrases any differently unless you test the theory.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Foxfyre said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only words of worth you have used, Foxfyre.  No nuance or sophistication or satire or irony has anything to do with such words in a  public forum.  You pick up manure, it sticks to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good.  Then if you truly believe that you will believe that the woman caller who threw it out there was more wrong than  Dr. Laura who only responded to it.  The woman, I believe WAS race baiting.  I do not believe Dr. Laura's response was racist.  It wasn't well received, obviously, but it was not racist.   And she should not be punished for it.
> 
> But P.C. is ALWAYS an issue for the left when violated by somebody on the right.  I wish some of the more 'sensitive' types on U.S.M.B. would condemn more of that.
Click to expand...


I am right of center, and it is an issue.  No, the black woman was using it in a familial and cultural setting.  She did not know how to deal with it.  Dr. Laura, yes, revealed an internal racism with her lack of sensitivity to the issue.

So do you.

This is not about left, right, or center.  It is about human decency or dignity.

You pick up manure, Foxfyre, it sticks to you, and you smell.

Do not excuse the inexcusable, do not play the far right whack PC card on those who are correct on this issue.


----------



## MikeK

elvis said:


> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.


That is a mandate which I and many others find grievous fault with.  I'd like to ask what you believe the word _******_ means.  

Further, if you have ever read Mark Twain's, _Huckleberry Finn,_ I will ask how you feel about Twain's liberal use of that word throughout this classic work in American literature.  Do you think this book should be banned?  How about some of Erskine Caldwell's work, should any of it which contains the word ****** be banned?


----------



## JakeStarkey

MikeK said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a mandate which I and many others find grievous fault with.  I'd like to ask what you believe the word _******_ means.
> 
> Further, if you have ever read Mark Twain's, _Huckleberry Finn,_ I will ask how you feel about Twain's liberal use of that word throughout this classic work in American literature.  Do you think this book should be banned?  How about some of Erskine Caldwell's work, should any of it which contains the word ****** be banned?
Click to expand...


MikeK, you need to nuance that question.  A broad brush in and of itself makes no sense.  Better yet, ask why Huck still uses the term.  Ask yourself why Huck does not ask Jim to go "west".  And ask what Twain is suggesting.


----------



## Foxfyre

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only words of worth you have used, Foxfyre.  No nuance or sophistication or satire or irony has anything to do with such words in a  public forum.  You pick up manure, it sticks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good.  Then if you truly believe that you will believe that the woman caller who threw it out there was more wrong than  Dr. Laura who only responded to it.  The woman, I believe WAS race baiting.  I do not believe Dr. Laura's response was racist.  It wasn't well received, obviously, but it was not racist.   And she should not be punished for it.
> 
> But P.C. is ALWAYS an issue for the left when violated by somebody on the right.  I wish some of the more 'sensitive' types on U.S.M.B. would condemn more of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am right of center, and it is an issue.  No, the black woman was using it in a familial and cultural setting.  She did not know how to deal with it.  Dr. Laura, yes, revealed an internal racism with her lack of sensitivity to the issue.
> 
> So do you.
> 
> This is not about left, right, or center.  It is about human decency or dignity.
> 
> You pick up manure, Foxfyre, it sticks to you, and you smell.
> 
> Do not excuse the inexcusable, do not play the far right whack PC card on those who are correct on this issue.
Click to expand...


I'm sure that makes sense to you Jake.  It is absolutely incoherent to me except that in some way you are doing your damndest to personally insult me.

Which is why I so rarely respond to your posts.

Ah well.  I will restrain from doing that again as much as possible.  Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am not insulting you, Foxfyre.  I am saying that you do not get it, which is a shame.  If you cannot understand by now, then I will let this go.


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxfyre, we all have a public face and a private face.  Mebbe you'd feel comfy saying the n word to people you were friends with, who could trust you had no malice behind it.  That's a far cry from getting on the radio, broadcast nationally, and spewing the n word eleven times, telling a black women she shouldn't marry outside her race, and announcing you call one of your employees "n*gger".
> 
> I don't think you fully appreciate this, but in some contexts the word is still terribly painful.  Not just to blacks...the turmoil and struggle of the last 50 years did not happen only to blacks.  _I_  was hurt by what Dr laura said.  I am delighted she's been forced off the air.  Not only will she not repeat it, but others will have _their_  impulse to speak this way cooled as well.  There'll be a little less hate, a little less pain and little more civility.
> 
> This is not about the First Amendment.  No one has a First Amendment right to be employed as a radio host.  Apparently her station thought that it was no longer profitable to employ her.  I'm delighted by this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the sooper-sensitive people Laura was talking about and you twisted what she said to justify you're self-righteous rant.
Click to expand...



Yes I am.  And apparently, there are enough of people like me to cause employers and sponsors to fear us and our buying power.  Ya me!


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Madeline, please quote from the transcript where Dr L said she referred to an employee as a "******."



I don't have a written transcript, Curvey.  Listen to the clip in the Op; it's only a few minutes long.  She says (parapharsing here) "I am friends with my bodyguard and I tell him he has to be on my side in basketball because n*ggers are best at basketball."

Made my flesh creep.


----------



## Madeline

MikeK said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> What you refuse to understand, probably because of some social problem of your own, is there is no such thing as a wrong word -- only wrong usage.  And that's what this issue is about.
> 
> You and I are blessed with free speech by the Constitution.  That doesn't mean I can call you a ****** and not be censured for it, because that is an insult.  But if I wish to use the word ****** in an academic context, which is what Dr. Laura (whom I have no affection for) did, that is her right to do without hypersensitive panderers like you getting all puffy about it
> 
> As I understand it, the woman who called Dr. Laura was seeking affirmation that White people must always carefully filter their thoughts and adapt their vocabularies to accommodate what Black people consider right and wrong.  You are willing to do that.  I am not.  If you don't like something about my conversation you are free to exercise your right to walk away and avoid me forever.  But so long as I am not directly addressing you  don't you tell me what words you think I should be able to use or not use, because to do so is simply arrogant.
Click to expand...


The setting was not "academic"; it was entertainment, the media, talk radio...but there was absolutely nothing "academic" about it.  It is not just blacks who have reached a group consensus that this word is not to be used in casual, public conversation and for sure never when spoken by a white person to a black person.  I'm not black, and I violently object as well.

The caller may or may not have had a handle on the motives and speech patterns of her husband's friends and family.  We'll never know, since Dr Laura didn't allow her to explain.  But when you enter the Big Bad World, you must conduct yourself in a manner acceptable to civilized people or pay the cost.  If you cherish your First Amendment right to say the n word, and I completely concede you have one, then you should be prepared to be avoided, fired, or otherwise socially rebuffed for it.


----------



## Madeline

Ravi said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK, two words: shut up.  The word is wrong.  What don't you understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't tell you how pleased I am to learn that you consider yourself a Republican.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, Ravi.  Racism is not a Republican value, as you have implied.


----------



## Madeline

saveliberty said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHy are you guys using the word, if it is so offensive?  Why is it okay for you to use in a discussion, but Dr. Laura is just a bigot?  Sounds like a double standard, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if she's really a bigot.  There are just a few things that should never be said when behind an open mic with millions listening. The word ****** is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But saying/singing/rapping it twenty-five times in a song is just fine.  I understand what your saying Elvis, it just should apply to everyone for true equality.
Click to expand...


I too would love to see the n word disappear altogether, but the young realize how inflammatory it is and like every other generation since Time Began, they delight in pissing off their elders.  There are no older black professionals calling one another the n word in public, and if there are any white professionals using the n word on blacks, they won't be employed for long.

In a way, the free market does regulate the use of the n word.  If people stopped buying CDs tomorrow where the word was used in the lyrics, the music industry would find new artists and life would go on.  

In a perfect world, the n word would be spoken only in History classes.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, please quote from the transcript where Dr L said she referred to an employee as a "******."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a written transcript, Curvey.  Listen to the clip in the Op; it's only a few minutes long.  She says (parapharsing here) "I am friends with my bodyguard and I tell him he has to be on my side in basketball because n*ggers are best at basketball."
> 
> Made my flesh creep.
Click to expand...



There is a transcript in the OP link.  Who wrote the OP?  Once again, please quote from the transcript where she called her employees ******* as you have claimed.


----------



## Madeline

I don't know where you get the idea you can order me to do your homework, Curvey, but t'aint happening.


----------



## elvis

MikeK said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from PC.  I'm saying if someone has a talkshow like doctor laura, and they want to continue having the show without a fallout from advertisers, they should avoid talking about the word ******.  simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a mandate which I and many others find grievous fault with.  I'd like to ask what you believe the word _******_ means.
> 
> Further, if you have ever read Mark Twain's, _Huckleberry Finn,_ I will ask how you feel about Twain's liberal use of that word throughout this classic work in American literature.  Do you think this book should be banned?  How about some of Erskine Caldwell's work, should any of it which contains the word ****** be banned?
Click to expand...


i have already stated I do not want the word banned.  I am saying people in general should use more discretion than to use it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

American Horse said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a whiny interview on Larry King about her need for freedom of speech, and how she's going to pursue it through other means.
> 
> YouTube - LKL - Dr. Laura Ending Her Radio Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words, she really has no idea what the first amendment actually means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure she does.  But as she said, she doesn't see any point in having her self expression cost others, and in the climate we are now in she feels she has to go to other venues, where that is on her and not on others.
> 
> She's talking about the desire of some in our country to silence others instead of offering reasoned debate.
> 
> I've never seen Dr Laura so near to tears.  She's tired.
> 
> As a member of her audience, when she was still on in our market, I always listened because I was certain to learn from her in the realm I'm most interested, human nature.  I actually feel that she made me a better man, because I was so often  reminded by her that being weak is no good excuse for bad behavior.
Click to expand...


Nothing that you have said demonstrates that she knows what it means. Actually, what you've said just reinforces the idea that she _doesn't _know what it means.


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, please quote from the transcript where Dr L said she referred to an employee as a "******."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a written transcript, Curvey.  Listen to the clip in the Op; it's only a few minutes long.  She says (parapharsing here) "I am friends with my bodyguard and I tell him he has to be on my side in basketball because n*ggers are best at basketball."
> 
> Made my flesh creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a transcript in the OP link.  Who wrote the OP?  Once again, please quote from the transcript where she called her employees ******* as you have claimed.
Click to expand...


I thought about it.  You were right.  I was wrong.  I am NOT the furthest thing from PC.  You are.  Why?  Because I don't call women *****, while you get off on it.  Congrats.  Broken clock, all that good stuff.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> I don't know where you get the idea you can order me to do your homework, Curvey, but t'aint happening.



I'm asking you to support your own claim and you repeatedly failed to do so.  Quote the fucking transcript proving she called her employers a ****** or reveal yourself to be what you constantly claim you are not.


----------



## Madeline

When did I ever claim to be available to do your secretarial work?  This delusion you have that you can make me do anything at all is impudent, rude and childish.


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a written transcript, Curvey.  Listen to the clip in the Op; it's only a few minutes long.  She says (parapharsing here) "I am friends with my bodyguard and I tell him he has to be on my side in basketball because n*ggers are best at basketball."
> 
> Made my flesh creep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a transcript in the OP link.  Who wrote the OP?  Once again, please quote from the transcript where she called her employees ******* as you have claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought about it.  You were right.  I was wrong.  I am NOT the furthest thing from PC.  You are.  Why?  Because I don't call women *****, while you get off on it.  Congrats.  Broken clock, all that good stuff.
Click to expand...


Didn't you already make a post saying you aren't the furthest thing from being PC?  I believe you did.  Then you come up with this?  Rotfl!

Admitting you are a misogynist and being dishonest about me doesn't exactly help you in any way you stoopid ****.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> When did I ever claim to be available to do your secretarial work?  This delusion you have that you can make me do anything at all is impudent, rude and childish.



The next time you ask someone to prove their claim, remember the bullshit you pulled here you dishonest twat.


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a transcript in the OP link.  Who wrote the OP?  Once again, please quote from the transcript where she called her employees ******* as you have claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.  You were right.  I was wrong.  I am NOT the furthest thing from PC.  You are.  Why?  Because I don't call women *****, while you get off on it.  Congrats.  Broken clock, all that good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you already make a post saying you aren't the furthest thing from being PC?  I believe you did.  Then you come up with this?  Rotfl!
> 
> Admitting you are a misogynist and being dishonest about me doesn't exactly help you in any way you stoopid ****.
Click to expand...


Ah yes.  the "word" stoopid again.  Very impressive.  how about "fuxxing"?  haven't seen you type that 20 dollar word in a while.
Not dishonest about you.  I discovered you are less PC than I because I considered how much you enjoy calling women *****.


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it.  You were right.  I was wrong.  I am NOT the furthest thing from PC.  You are.  Why?  Because I don't call women *****, while you get off on it.  Congrats.  Broken clock, all that good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you already make a post saying you aren't the furthest thing from being PC?  I believe you did.  Then you come up with this?  Rotfl!
> 
> Admitting you are a misogynist and being dishonest about me doesn't exactly help you in any way you stoopid ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes.  the "word" stoopid again.  Very impressive.  how about "fuxxing"?  haven't seen you type that 20 dollar word in a while.
> Not dishonest about you.  I discovered you are less PC than I because I considered how much you enjoy calling women *****.
Click to expand...


Why try to hide your misogyny behind a dishonest portrayal of me?  Are you so pathetic and empty the best you can do is pull a 3 cent move and hope to buy an estate?  You're the kind of dumbfucking **** that keeps infomercials alive.


----------



## elvis

CurveLight said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you already make a post saying you aren't the furthest thing from being PC?  I believe you did.  Then you come up with this?  Rotfl!
> 
> Admitting you are a misogynist and being dishonest about me doesn't exactly help you in any way you stoopid ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes.  the "word" stoopid again.  Very impressive.  how about "fuxxing"?  haven't seen you type that 20 dollar word in a while.
> Not dishonest about you.  I discovered you are less PC than I because I considered how much you enjoy calling women *****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why try to hide your misogyny behind a dishonest portrayal of me?  Are you so pathetic and empty the best you can do is pull a 3 cent move and hope to buy an estate?  You're the kind of dumbfucking **** that keeps infomercials alive.
Click to expand...


You stupid ass.  How is not wanting to call women ***** an example of misogyny?  and how is my portrayal of you dishonest.  You yourself in this thread were ripping on the PC of going after Dr. Laura.  And you DO call women ***** on this board.  So explain yourself.


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, can you really sit there and type with a straight face that if the 'n' word was being thrown about in her home, that she would not have used that as her FIRST example?  She didn't.  She used a much less noxious and a much less offensive example as the first one that came to mind.  She tossed out the 'n' word being thrown about comment only after she couldn't get Dr. Laura to bite 'appropriately' on the example she used.
> 
> Transcript
> 
> 
> Madeline gently chastises me for not appreciating how hurtful the 'n' word is to black people.  I appreciate it.  And I appreciate how hurtful 'retard' is said to or about a mentally challenged person, or how 'fat' is hurtful to a person who is sensitive about his or her weight or how 'stupid' is hurtful to the child that just isn't understanding the assignment or whatever.   Hurt is hurt no matter who is hurt.
> 
> Some members here on USMB use such hateful language it has no ability to hurt.  One hateful phrase is no different than another and pretty soon it is just noise.  I just shake my head at those folks who I can count on to say something insulting in almost every post and I respect their opinions pretty much not at all.  There are members on USMB though that I would be hurt if they directed such insults at me because I have accepted them as better people than that.
> 
> And that was the point Dr. Laura was making whether or not you agree with her?  How is it NOT racist to condemn a white person who says '******' when black people refer to themselves by that word so often?  On radio.  On television.  In rap songs.   Etc. etc. etc.   Either the word is bad or it isn't.   Don't you think it smacks of racism to say that one race can use that word but another race cannot?   You don't see the absurdity in that?   And doesn't it ring less than honest to think that the word doesn't hurt when a rapper uses it and does hurt when somebody white you don't even know uses it?   That isn't hurt.  That's just resentment of white people.
> 
> I'm sure if she had it to do all over again, Dr. Laura would not have blundered into this volatile area.  But to accuse her of being racist or intentional hatefulness or whatever she is being accused of here is nothing short of silly.  She was making a point in good faith and made the mistake of treating a hypersensitive black woman the same as she would have treated a hypersentive white woman or Asian woman or Native American woman or Hispanic woman or whatever.
> 
> All I'm saying if you want her hung, at least hang her for a crime she actually committed.
> 
> And no, I do not use the 'n' word nor condone anybody, black or white, using it to refer to anybody.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh...basically you seem to believe that because people say the word ****** this woman is both somehow responsible for it AND has no right to be offended.
> 
> That is what dr. Laura's point was and it is wrong.
> 
> And no, I don't believe for a minute that she would have reacted the same way toward a white woman's black husband's friends saying cracker or any other combination of events.
> 
> I've listened to her show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't what I said at all Ravi.  You ignored my point and you ignored my question:
> 
> If it is not hurtful for black people to use the 'n' word, then how hurtful could it really be if white people use the 'n' word?   How much sense does it make for black people to be able to repeatedly use a word but white people cannot?   Would you not see it as really stupid for white people to be able to repeatedly use a word that black people could not?
> 
> That is the point Dr. Laura was making.  If you even attempt to answer my question you'll see that these days, the 'n' word has no more power than 'retard' or 'douche' or 'whore' or '****' or 'fat' or 'ugly'.  But the 'n' word IS used pretty consistently for race baiting by both black and white, and I am absolutely convinced that is what the woman was doing when she brought it up.
> 
> If the 'n' word had been an issue in her home, she would have used that as the very first example when Dr. Laura asked her for one.  She didn't.
> 
> And before you complain that I don't know what is in the woman's heart and mind, you're right.  I don't.  I can only judge by her words, actions, and demeanor on the clip that we have to work with.
> 
> And that's all you have to work with too.  You can't know that Dr. Laura would have responded to other kinds of 'baiting' or uncomplimentary words or phrases any differently unless you test the theory.
Click to expand...

Her point was what I said above. That so many excuse it is sad, IMO.


----------



## Ravi

Madeline said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, the PC Police are in full attendance and suited up in riot gear.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how pleased I am to learn that you consider yourself a Republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, Ravi.  Racism is not a Republican value, as you have implied.
Click to expand...

um...where did I ever say such a thing?

Curvy is an idiot and a hater. I'm happy he is also a Republican.

Fuck you, too sweetie!


----------



## Sky Dancer

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, as I said earlier, I knew I was going to regret wading in on this one.  People who WANT to see racism in anything and everything won't be able to see this particular incident objectively and those who demand that others agree with them in order to be acceptable aren't likely to even understand what the issue actually is.  But sometimes I'm a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I still think that anybody who can't find the irony, humor, and substance in that "All in the Family" clip have no sense of humor at all.  I think mature grown ups, black and white, are most likely to laugh at demonstrating absurdity with absurdity and will be able to appreciate the dynamics at play and won't feel personally offended in the least.  There are no doubt exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty years ago I would have found the clip funny.  I don't find it funny now, but I do see the irony in it.  How come you haven't changed in thirty years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've changed a lot in 30 years.  I've learned what is important and I have learned not to be hypersensitive; i.e. not to give stupid people power over what I will think and feel.
> 
> What gives you authority or credentials to judge me or know whether or not I have changed about anything or anything else about me that I have not chosen to reveal here?
Click to expand...


Good for you.  I'm happy to hear you've changed in thirty years.  I wonder if your change includes allowing people to laugh at whatever strikes us funny, and not have to laugh at what strikes you funny?  Who knows?


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever claim to be available to do your secretarial work?  This delusion you have that you can make me do anything at all is impudent, rude and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next time you ask someone to prove their claim, remember the bullshit you pulled here you dishonest twat.
Click to expand...


Listen you snot-nosed, failed bully.  The language is Right There.  Find it your fucking self.  Who in the hell do you think you are to order anyone else around?


----------



## Foxfyre

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thirty years ago I would have found the clip funny.  I don't find it funny now, but I do see the irony in it.  How come you haven't changed in thirty years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed a lot in 30 years.  I've learned what is important and I have learned not to be hypersensitive; i.e. not to give stupid people power over what I will think and feel.
> 
> What gives you authority or credentials to judge me or know whether or not I have changed about anything or anything else about me that I have not chosen to reveal here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm happy to hear you've changed in thirty years.  I wonder if your change includes allowing people to laugh at whatever strikes us funny, and not have to laugh at what strikes you funny?  Who knows?
Click to expand...


Maybe at some point you will change enough to realize that I have no power to allow anybody to do anything and that my opinions do not affect you in the least, nor do you have the moral authority to presume to lecture me on what I should and should not allow.  And finally maybe you'll come to understand how insulting and hypocritical it is when you say things like that.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed a lot in 30 years.  I've learned what is important and I have learned not to be hypersensitive; i.e. not to give stupid people power over what I will think and feel.
> 
> What gives you authority or credentials to judge me or know whether or not I have changed about anything or anything else about me that I have not chosen to reveal here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm happy to hear you've changed in thirty years.  I wonder if your change includes allowing people to laugh at whatever strikes us funny, and not have to laugh at what strikes you funny?  Who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe at some point you will change enough to realize that I have no power to allow anybody to do anything and that my opinions do not affect you in the least, nor do you have the moral authority to presume to lecture me on what I should and should not allow.  And finally maybe you'll come to understand how insulting and hypocritical it is when you say things like that.
Click to expand...


Sorry Ff.

I thought you liked me, LOL.

So what that I didn't bust out laughing at your thirty year old clip of All In The Family?  Sheesh.  If it insults you that we laugh at different things then you're easily insulted.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you.  I'm happy to hear you've changed in thirty years.  I wonder if your change includes allowing people to laugh at whatever strikes us funny, and not have to laugh at what strikes you funny?  Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe at some point you will change enough to realize that I have no power to allow anybody to do anything and that my opinions do not affect you in the least, nor do you have the moral authority to presume to lecture me on what I should and should not allow.  And finally maybe you'll come to understand how insulting and hypocritical it is when you say things like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Ff.
> 
> I thought you liked me, LOL.
> 
> So what that I didn't bust out laughing at your thiry year old clip of All In The Family?  Sheesh.  If it insults you that we laugh at different things then you're easily insulted.
Click to expand...


I don't dislike you Sky.  And I certainly don't care what does or does not make you laugh.  It just gets pretty old when time and again you presume to lecture me on what I should think, how I should be, how I should change or chastise me because you presume, without any fact to back it up, for being something you have decided that I am.  And so far you have given no indication that you accept that when you do that you are being personally insulting.


----------



## geauxtohell

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?



Frankly, I thought the most idiotic part of her idiotic rant was this:



> All right. Thank you very much. Thank you very much. Can't have this argument. You know what? If you're that hypersensitive about color and don't have a sense of humor, don't marry out of your race.



But everyone else seemed to be bothered by the "N word".  

Whatever.  At any rate, with her retirement, it only means their will be one less "Dr." passing themselves off as a mental health professional or counselor and dispensing really shitty advice.

Schlessinger is a legit Ph.D., but it's in physiology.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Allow me to apologize for any and all ways I may be or have been personally insulting to you, Ff.


----------



## Middleman

Truthmatters said:


> She was dead wrong about the word and every sane person knows it.
> 
> You dont use racial slur words and pretend they mean nothing.
> 
> A Jewish person can call themselves a **** and not be an antisemite.
> 
> A woman can call herself a bitch but you cant.
> 
> You want black people to accept what you dont expect other humans to accept.



A Jewish person would never call themselves a ****. Just thought you ought to know.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.


----------



## Middleman

Sky Dancer said:


> She's off the air because she used her caller, a person who was asking for help to make poltiical points about societal double standards.  Dr Laura used the caller as a means to an end, a political foil and in the advice giving business, that's malpractice.



I totally agree. Very good point.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sky Dancer said:


> Allow me to apologize for any and all ways I may be or have been personally insulting to you, Ff.



Thank you.  Apology accepted.

(But the video clip really is funny. )


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.



No.  It shows they are not allowing the nasty sources of the slurs to have the power over them.  By using the term they are laughing off the attempted associated stigma as a process of reclamation.  When I call people nasty names and it sends them into emotional tempests in tea cups they are giving me the power to control their emotions but if they were wise would not let childish name calling take precedence over everything else.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.





Madeline said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever claim to be available to do your secretarial work?  This delusion you have that you can make me do anything at all is impudent, rude and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next time you ask someone to prove their claim, remember the bullshit you pulled here you dishonest twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you snot-nosed, failed bully.  The language is Right There.  Find it your fucking self.  Who in the hell do you think you are to order anyone else around?
Click to expand...



You said you like using the word "******" to describe people who deserve it so why is it okay for you to use it but nobody else?


----------



## CurveLight

Ravi said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how pleased I am to learn that you consider yourself a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, Ravi.  Racism is not a Republican value, as you have implied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um...where did I ever say such a thing?
> 
> Curvy is an idiot and a hater. I'm happy he is also a Republican.
> 
> Fuck you, too sweetie!
Click to expand...


Why am I a "hater" and what exactly is a hater?


----------



## CurveLight

elvis said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes.  the "word" stoopid again.  Very impressive.  how about "fuxxing"?  haven't seen you type that 20 dollar word in a while.
> Not dishonest about you.  I discovered you are less PC than I because I considered how much you enjoy calling women *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why try to hide your misogyny behind a dishonest portrayal of me?  Are you so pathetic and empty the best you can do is pull a 3 cent move and hope to buy an estate?  You're the kind of dumbfucking **** that keeps infomercials alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stupid ass.  How is not wanting to call women ***** an example of misogyny?  and how is my portrayal of you dishonest.  You yourself in this thread were ripping on the PC of going after Dr. Laura.  And you DO call women ***** on this board.  So explain yourself.
Click to expand...


You're still super fascinated with the word "stoopid" so what makes you have the fantasy you could understand anything of substance?  You get mentally crippled over adumbrations so I'm not sure it is safe for you to attempt leaving the very shallow end of the pool yet.  Maybe when you can show comprehension of "stoopid" and realize it is not a misspelling then we can tackle the next elvis sized hurdle.


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The next time you ask someone to prove their claim, remember the bullshit you pulled here you dishonest twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you snot-nosed, failed bully.  The language is Right There.  Find it your fucking self.  Who in the hell do you think you are to order anyone else around?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you like using the word "******" to describe people who deserve it so why is it okay for you to use it but nobody else?
Click to expand...


Liar, liar pants on fire.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sky Dancer said:


> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.



"Internal oppression".  Yes, indeed, yes.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Internal oppression".  Yes, indeed, yes.
Click to expand...


Even when they use it as a term of endearment?


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you snot-nosed, failed bully.  The language is Right There.  Find it your fucking self.  Who in the hell do you think you are to order anyone else around?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said you like using the word "******" to describe people who deserve it so why is it okay for you to use it but nobody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar, liar pants on fire.
Click to expand...



Why call me a liar for something you said?


----------



## naomibee

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just in..that "doctor" will be off the air at the end of this year.  Woohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your lack of respect for her Ph.D. in physiology from Columbia University must mean that you disrespect others that hang prefixes in front of their name......... like Reverend Jesse Jackson or Reverend Al Sharpton.......... do you laugh at them also? How about President Obama?
Click to expand...


yeah he hates all talk radio people.


----------



## Sky Dancer

CurveLight said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it shows internalized oppression when minority groups call themselves by slur words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Internal oppression".  Yes, indeed, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even when they use it as a term of endearment?
Click to expand...


Consider that not all minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment.  Why do some and not others?


----------



## Middleman

Sky Dancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Internal oppression".  Yes, indeed, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they use it as a term of endearment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider that not all minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment.  Why do some and not others?
Click to expand...


Maybe they wanted to take ownership for the word. Whatever, if anyone can't see that it's then not okay for someone outside their cultural group to use it, they aren't very perceptive.


----------



## Sky Dancer

What I want to know is why Dr Laura had to say it eleven times?

It was like a chant.


----------



## Middleman

I used to listen to Dr Laura 10 years ago or so. She was entertaining while driving. She did have some good, commonsense advise at times, actually. Sometimes I felt 'Right on Dr Laura', but other times I wanted to strangle her (that must be why she needs her Black bodyguard, eh?) , as she arrogantly raked people over the coals for things like a mother having a job. 

I'll never forget how she would put people down for using the word 'feel' when they meant 'think'. You know like "I feel that President Bush made a big mistake going into Iraq". In that sentence, I really am not talking about feelings, but about my opinion regarding Bush. But Dr Laura repeatedly pounced on people (usually women) over what is a very common usage of the word 'feel', dissing them, putting them down, and ignoring their opinion. 

I think she did a lot of damage to her hapless callers, who seemed to adulate her, and would call and get sadistically humiliated. She got away with this for a long time. Finally, in my opinion, it caught up with her. She deserves losing her radio show. I think her ratings were slipping for a long time, I heard her on less stations as I drive. I really like Dave Ramsey now, with his awesome, practical advise.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr. Laura, like many whack reactionary females here, has parental issues in her later  years.


----------



## Ravi

Middleman said:


> I used to listen to Dr Laura 10 years ago or so. She was entertaining while driving. She did have some good, commonsense advise at times, actually. Sometimes I felt 'Right on Dr Laura', but other times I wanted to strangle her (that must be why she needs her Black bodyguard, eh?) , as she arrogantly raked people over the coals for things like a mother having a job.
> 
> I'll never forget how she would put people down for using the word 'feel' when they meant 'think'. You know like "I feel that President Bush made a big mistake going into Iraq". In that sentence, I really am not talking about feelings, but about my opinion regarding Bush. But Dr Laura repeatedly pounced on people (usually women) over what is a very common usage of the word 'feel', dissing them, putting them down, and ignoring their opinion.
> 
> I think she did a lot of damage to her hapless callers, who seemed to adulate her, and would call and get sadistically humiliated. She got away with this for a long time. Finally, in my opinion, it caught up with her. She deserves losing her radio show. I think her ratings were slipping for a long time, I heard her on less stations as I drive. I really like Dave Ramsey now, with his awesome, practical advise.


I will never understand why rightwingers made "feel" a dirty word to begin with. A feeling is basically intuition, or subliminal logic as I like to call it.


----------



## Middleman

Ravi said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to listen to Dr Laura 10 years ago or so. She was entertaining while driving. She did have some good, commonsense advise at times, actually. Sometimes I felt 'Right on Dr Laura', but other times I wanted to strangle her (that must be why she needs her Black bodyguard, eh?) , as she arrogantly raked people over the coals for things like a mother having a job.
> 
> I'll never forget how she would put people down for using the word 'feel' when they meant 'think'. You know like "I feel that President Bush made a big mistake going into Iraq". In that sentence, I really am not talking about feelings, but about my opinion regarding Bush. But Dr Laura repeatedly pounced on people (usually women) over what is a very common usage of the word 'feel', dissing them, putting them down, and ignoring their opinion.
> 
> I think she did a lot of damage to her hapless callers, who seemed to adulate her, and would call and get sadistically humiliated. She got away with this for a long time. Finally, in my opinion, it caught up with her. She deserves losing her radio show. I think her ratings were slipping for a long time, I heard her on less stations as I drive. I really like Dave Ramsey now, with his awesome, practical advise.
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand why rightwingers made "feel" a dirty word to begin with. A feeling is basically intuition, or subliminal logic as I like to call it.
Click to expand...


Actually, Websters says that one meaning of the word 'feel' is a synonym for 'think'. My point in bringing this up is that Dr Laura, as in this N word controversy, was ignoring common usage, and commonly accepted meanings, in favor of bullying a caller. She is a verbal bully.

As far as your question, I think conservatives can become exasperated with some of the excesses of our psychobabble, touchy-feeling tendencies these days, and sometimes overreact in the other direction. 



> Main Entry: 1feel
> Pronunciation: \&#712;f&#275;l\
> Function: verb
> Inflected Form(s): felt \&#712;felt\; feel·ing
> Etymology: Middle English felen, from Old English f&#275;lan; akin to Old High German fuolen to feel, Latin palpare to caress
> Date: before 12th century
> transitive verb
> 1 a : to handle or touch in order to examine, test, or explore some quality b : to perceive by a physical sensation coming from discrete end organs (as of the skin or muscles)
> 2 a : to undergo passive experience of b : to have one's sensibilities markedly affected by
> 3 : to ascertain by cautious trial usually used with out
> 4 a : to be aware of by instinct or inference *b : believe, think <say what you really feel>*


----------



## saveliberty

I feel most callers to Dr. Laura know what she is going to tell them ahead of time.  They call, because they need to hear the advice out loud and on national radio to get it through their thick skulls.

Murders feel they need to act.  The rest of us think we would liek to kill that person, but decide it is not in our best interests.  Drunks feel they need to drink.  The rest of us think it will cause us more harm than good.


----------



## Middleman

saveliberty said:


> *I feel* most callers to Dr. Laura know what she is going to tell them ahead of time.  They call, because they need to hear the advice out loud and on national radio to get it through their thick skulls.
> 
> Murders feel they need to act.  The rest of us think we would liek to kill that person, but decide it is not in our best interests.  Drunks feel they need to drink.  The rest of us think it will cause us more harm than good.



As Dr Laura would say: 'This isn't about your 'feelings', why are you talking about how you feel, rant, rant, rant....'


----------



## saveliberty

Middleman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I feel* most callers to Dr. Laura know what she is going to tell them ahead of time.  They call, because they need to hear the advice out loud and on national radio to get it through their thick skulls.
> 
> Murders feel they need to act.  The rest of us think we would liek to kill that person, but decide it is not in our best interests.  Drunks feel they need to drink.  The rest of us think it will cause us more harm than good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Dr Laura would say: 'This isn't about your 'feelings', why are you talking about how you feel, rant, rant, rant....'
Click to expand...


I feel is more in line with, I have the opinon that...  I was giving an opinion.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Internal oppression".  Yes, indeed, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they use it as a term of endearment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider that not all minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment.  Why do some and not others?
Click to expand...


Irrelevent to the question for right now so I will repeat:

Is it internalized oppression even when they use it as a term of endearment?


----------



## Spoonman

Middleman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even when they use it as a term of endearment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that not all minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment.  Why do some and not others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they wanted to take ownership for the word. Whatever, if anyone can't see that it's then not okay for someone outside their cultural group to use it, they aren't very perceptive.
Click to expand...


But did she actually call anyone a ******? I'm not seeing that she did.


----------



## JakeStarkey

That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to listen to Dr Laura 10 years ago or so. She was entertaining while driving. She did have some good, commonsense advise at times, actually. Sometimes I felt 'Right on Dr Laura', but other times I wanted to strangle her (that must be why she needs her Black bodyguard, eh?) , as she arrogantly raked people over the coals for things like a mother having a job.
> 
> I'll never forget how she would put people down for using the word 'feel' when they meant 'think'. You know like "I feel that President Bush made a big mistake going into Iraq". In that sentence, I really am not talking about feelings, but about my opinion regarding Bush. But Dr Laura repeatedly pounced on people (usually women) over what is a very common usage of the word 'feel', dissing them, putting them down, and ignoring their opinion.
> 
> I think she did a lot of damage to her hapless callers, who seemed to adulate her, and would call and get sadistically humiliated. She got away with this for a long time. Finally, in my opinion, it caught up with her. She deserves losing her radio show. I think her ratings were slipping for a long time, I heard her on less stations as I drive. I really like Dave Ramsey now, with his awesome, practical advise.
> 
> 
> 
> I will never understand why rightwingers made "feel" a dirty word to begin with. A feeling is basically intuition, or subliminal logic as I like to call it.
Click to expand...


I'll never understand why muslims make a womans face or ankles into something dirty. WTF is up with that?


----------



## Middleman

Spoonman said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that not all minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment.  Why do some and not others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they wanted to take ownership for the word. Whatever, if anyone can't see that it's then not okay for someone outside their cultural group to use it, they aren't very perceptive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did she actually call anyone a ******? I'm not seeing that she did.
Click to expand...


No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.



You want someone to read 500+ posts for what boils down to:

"A white woman said the word "******" on the radio and it was wrong.  We can't give any real explanation why it was wrong.  It's just how we feel and if you don't agree you are a racist!"


----------



## Spoonman

Middleman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they wanted to take ownership for the word. Whatever, if anyone can't see that it's then not okay for someone outside their cultural group to use it, they aren't very perceptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did she actually call anyone a ******? I'm not seeing that she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
Click to expand...


So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.


----------



## Sheldon

Spoonman said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But did she actually call anyone a ******? I'm not seeing that she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
Click to expand...


read the thread. That's been the topic for the past twenty pages.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.



No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.


----------



## Sheldon

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


and once you're done reading the thread, read the first amendment.


----------



## Spoonman

silkyeggsalad said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the thread. That's been the topic for the past twenty pages.
Click to expand...

  Yep and my take on it differs form some of the others here.  I've read the thread.  I'll tell you what. you go back and read the thread and you'll see I've been posting on it since early on. Follow your own advice before you jump to lame conclusions.


----------



## Sheldon

Spoonman said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the thread. That's been the topic for the past twenty pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep and my take on it differs form some of the others here.  I've read the thread.  I'll tell you what. you go back and read the thread and you'll see I've been posting on it since early on. Follow your own advice before you jump to lame conclusions.
Click to expand...

then why are you still pressing a point that's been beaten to death here?


----------



## Spoonman

silkyeggsalad said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and once you're done reading the thread, read the first amendment.
Click to expand...

 Do you mean the part that prohibits on infringing on the freedom of speech?  Just which part do you want me to read?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


Spoonman, no one is trying to censor her 1st Amendment right.  We all may say what we want, and we all can be held accountable for what we say.  She got fired.

You are defending the indefensible.  The use of such words are immoral and unethical.  Don't defend their use, please.


----------



## Spoonman

silkyeggsalad said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> read the thread. That's been the topic for the past twenty pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and my take on it differs form some of the others here.  I've read the thread.  I'll tell you what. you go back and read the thread and you'll see I've been posting on it since early on. Follow your own advice before you jump to lame conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why are you still pressing a point that's been beaten to death here?
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask the others the same question? Here's a clue. That's what this thread is about. Read it and maybe you won't keep asking such stupid questions.


----------



## Sheldon

Spoonman said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once you're done reading the thread, read the first amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the part that prohibits on infringing on the freedom of speech?  Just which part do you want me to read?
Click to expand...


her first amendment rights haven't been violated.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and once you're done reading the thread, read the first amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the part that prohibits on infringing on the freedom of speech?  Just which part do you want me to read?
Click to expand...


No one infringed on her freedom.  She said what she wanted.  What you want is no accountability.


----------



## Middleman

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
Click to expand...


The first amendment doesn't guarantee a citizen of a job as a radio advise show. If the public doesn't like what a radio host says, their job may be in jeopardy.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoonman, no one is trying to censor her 1st Amendment right.  We all may say what we want, and we all can be held accountable for what we say.  She got fired.
> 
> You are defending the indefensible.  The use of such words are immoral and unethical.  Don't defend their use, please.
Click to expand...


Oh please, if that was the case every rapper would be arrested of fined.  Get off your PC horse and face reality.  The Reverend Write would be stripped of his reverendship. 

She did nothing wrong.


----------



## Spoonman

Middleman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point, Spoonman.  The issue is her illiterate and ideological approach that was indefensible.  Go back and read entire thread to come up to speed on this, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first amendment doesn't guarantee a citizen of a job as a radio advise show. If the public doesn't like what a radio host says, their job may be in jeopardy.
Click to expand...

That's the way it is in most communist countries too.  Nazi Germany was another great one for repression. In a muslim state they will behead you for saying the perceived wrong thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

In other words, Spoonman, you have no defense.  Got that.  You will start using some "strong" language next to "prove" your point.    Moron.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> and once you're done reading the thread, read the first amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the part that prohibits on infringing on the freedom of speech?  Just which part do you want me to read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one infringed on her freedom.  She said what she wanted.  What you want is no accountability.
Click to expand...


So now in typical beeding heart liberal fashion you are putting limitations on what free speech is? Excuse me if I don't goose step along with you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Go read the 1st Amendment.  No infringed on her right to say what she wanted.  You are suggesting the 1st Amendment somehow protects her in her private job.  It does not.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> In other words, Spoonman, you have no defense.  Got that.  You will start using some "strong" language next to "prove" your point.    Moron.



Hmmm? What strong language did I use? Would name calling , moron be considered strong language.  You fail at your own game.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, the word compentently describes your argumentative ability.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Go read the 1st Amendment.  No infringed on her right to say what she wanted.  You are suggesting the 1st Amendment somehow protects her in her private job.  It does not.



Wrong again. But you libs always make bad assumptions. Like I said, in repressed societieswe are restricted to what we can say.  Even out illustrious forefathers enacted the Alien and Sedition Acts when things got a little heated.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, the word compentently describes your argumentative ability.


And Like I said you fail at your own game.


----------



## Sheldon

awesome. 

More PC victimization going on. What is that, like the fiftieth time this thread? Whiny babies that cry because they have to live in a society with norms and customs, and the poor babies don't get to call black people ******* without being scorned.


----------



## Spoonman

silkyeggsalad said:


> awesome.
> 
> More PC victimization going on. What is that, like the fiftieth time this thread? Whiny babies that cry because they have to live in a society with norms and customs, and the poor babies don't get to call black people ******* without being scorned.


I  am, aren't I.


----------



## Middleman

Spoonman said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is the point. And you are comfotable trying to censor her first amendmant right to make a point. She did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first amendment doesn't guarantee a citizen of a job as a radio advise show. If the public doesn't like what a radio host says, their job may be in jeopardy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the way it is in most communist countries too.  Nazi Germany was another great one for repression. In a muslim state they will behead you for saying the perceived wrong thing.
Click to expand...

And, in capitalistic countries, sponsors are required to keep a radio show afloat. 2 major sponsors withdrew after Dr Laura's rant. Would you suggest that the government force them to sponsor a show they don't want to sponsor?


----------



## Spoonman

Middleman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first amendment doesn't guarantee a citizen of a job as a radio advise show. If the public doesn't like what a radio host says, their job may be in jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it is in most communist countries too.  Nazi Germany was another great one for repression. In a muslim state they will behead you for saying the perceived wrong thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, in capitalistic countries, sponsors are required to keep a radio show afloat. 2 major sponsors withdrew after Dr Laura's rant. Would you suggest that the government force them to sponsor a show they don't want to sponsor?
Click to expand...


Of course not. Washington is run by corporate sponsors. They no exactly how the game is played. They buck the lobbyists they lose a sponsor. No wonder America is failing.


----------



## Middleman

Spoonman said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way it is in most communist countries too.  Nazi Germany was another great one for repression. In a muslim state they will behead you for saying the perceived wrong thing.
> 
> 
> 
> And, in capitalistic countries, sponsors are required to keep a radio show afloat. 2 major sponsors withdrew after Dr Laura's rant. Would you suggest that the government force them to sponsor a show they don't want to sponsor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not. Washington is run by corporate sponsors. They no exactly how the game is played. They buck the lobbyists they lose a sponsor. No wonder America is failing.
Click to expand...


There is nothing new under the sun.  Yes, people in power like to run things. But our system is pretty good. BTW, Dr Laura is living the good life and is not starving in the street. She has nothing to whine about, she is a rich woman, not a poor victim in a prison camp somewhere.


----------



## CurveLight

silkyeggsalad said:


> awesome.
> 
> More PC victimization going on. What is that, like the fiftieth time this thread? Whiny babies that cry because they have to live in a society with norms and customs, and the poor babies don't get to call black people ******* without being scorned.



It's hilarious you PC fucks have to straight up lie to try and stay afloat in this thread.  Why don't you show where anyone in this thread has said they want to call black people "*******" in the way you pretend.


----------



## Spoonman

CurveLight said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome.
> 
> More PC victimization going on. What is that, like the fiftieth time this thread? Whiny babies that cry because they have to live in a society with norms and customs, and the poor babies don't get to call black people ******* without being scorned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you PC fucks have to straight up lie to try and stay afloat in this thread.  Why don't you show where anyone in this thread has said they want to call black people "*******" in the way you pretend.
Click to expand...


I'd rep you but I already reached my rep limit for the day. But I'll be sure to get you tomorrow.  It's amazing how they squirm and twist and try to take things out of proportion. I, like Dr Laura, have been accused of a ton of things I didn't say or do. Those who argue against opression seem to try to oppress the most.  I've got Jake Starkey who is complaining about name calling, calling names.  Their hypocricy is astounding.


----------



## Spoonman

Middleman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, in capitalistic countries, sponsors are required to keep a radio show afloat. 2 major sponsors withdrew after Dr Laura's rant. Would you suggest that the government force them to sponsor a show they don't want to sponsor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Washington is run by corporate sponsors. They no exactly how the game is played. They buck the lobbyists they lose a sponsor. No wonder America is failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing new under the sun.  Yes, people in power like to run things. But our system is pretty good. BTW, Dr Laura is living the good life and is not starving in the street. She has nothing to whine about, she is a rich woman, not a poor victim in a prison camp somewhere.
Click to expand...


Yes and no change we can believe in. Obama after being critical of the damages lobbyists have caused in Washington has embraced them wholeheartedly since being elected. You may want corporations dictating what you can do, say, read or believe. But I do not. I guess I'm just not that progressive.


----------



## CurveLight

I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.


----------



## Spoonman

CurveLight said:


> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.



If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But did she actually call anyone a ******? I'm not seeing that she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?*  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
Click to expand...

Yes. If you are using a word to demean someone it is a demeaning word. It really is that simple.


----------



## Foxfyre

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?*  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If you are using a word to demean someone it is a demeaning word. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...


You and I are absolutely on the same page here.  Words intended to hurt can hurt regardless of what the words are.

But I have asked and have yet to get an answer:

If black people can use the 'n' word in a way that is not intended to hurt or demean, why can't white people do the same?   Dr. Laura's whole point is that the word has no ability to demean or hurt unless it is used to demean or hurt.  And why should black people have a word they can use but white people can't.  Would it be acceptable for white people to have a word that black people could not use?

From the dance scene in "An Officer and a Gentleman"

As Sid and Lynette dance, Zack and Paula have some punch at the refreshment table.

                                     ZACK
                         Hey, what kind of name is Pokrifki?

                                     PAULA
                         Polish. What kind of name is Mayo?

                                     ZACK
                         Italian. My mom was Irish. I got her 
                         ears. But the rest is all wop.

                                     PAULA
                         Where are you from, Mayo the Wop?

                                     ZACK
                         Everywhere and nowhere, Paula the 
                         Polack.

Wop and Polack can be used as offensive terms.  Here they are not.  Should such terms be offensive in all and every context?  Or when used non offensively, are they just words?

If the 'n' word is to be the highlighted and worst offensive term in the world, then nobody should use it for anything.  But if it can be placed in non offensive context in the black community. . . . .

And again I feel need to add the disclaimer:  I personally don't use the 'n' word as an insult or stereotype or term of endearment.  And I am uncomfortable with ALL people, black and white who do.


----------



## CurveLight

Spoonman said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.
Click to expand...


Not cool.  A binary approach is usually a unilateral fail and if I had to choose between a lib or a neocon I would choose debating the lib.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.
Click to expand...


That is usually what a far right reactionary whack does.  Right?    Doesn't matter if it is used as a term of endearment.  Doesn't matter if the person doesn't understand it.  The use of the words in everyday conversation is demeaning, period.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You understand.  I understand.  Ravi understands.  Dr. Laura did not, obviously, because she used them in a demeaning way, then demeaned the color for being too sensitive.  Excuse me?  She victimized the victim.


----------



## Bullfighter

JakeStarkey said:


> You understand.  I understand.  Ravi understands.  Dr. Laura did not, obviously, because she used them in a demeaning way, then demeaned the color for being too sensitive.  Excuse me?  She victimized the victim.



I guess it's the white woman's burden too!


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't. But she argued with the caller, claiming that Whites using the N word must be okay, since Blacks use it, totally ignoring the social reality that there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?*  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. If you are using a word to demean someone it is a demeaning word. It really is that simple.
Click to expand...


So by your logic I can call someone a white trash piece of shit and it's ok, becasue i am whit too?   You really have some screwed up standards.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> You understand.  I understand.  Ravi understands.  Dr. Laura did not, obviously, because she used them in a demeaning way, then demeaned the color for being too sensitive.  Excuse me?  She victimized the victim.



Ok, show me one sentence from the transcription of her show where she used it in a demeaning way.  This should be good.  Here's your chance to shine Jakey.  Or more likely fail again.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is usually what a far right reactionary whack does.  Right?    Doesn't matter if it is used as a term of endearment.  Doesn't matter if the person doesn't understand it.  The use of the words in everyday conversation is demeaning, period.
Click to expand...


******.  Did I just demean you?   Hey I was listening to this group ******* with Attitudes.  Did I just demean them? Or you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So we can use cracker and honky and they can't?*  If we are all so equal, why the different rules governing what one group can or can not do. All that does is continue to perpetuate racial differences.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. If you are using a word to demean someone it is a demeaning word. It really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So by your logic I can call someone a white trash piece of shit and it's ok, becasue i am whit too?   You really have some screwed up standards.
Click to expand...


I thought you were intellectually challenged.  Read what you just wrote, then get back to us.

Do it this way: don't say any of it, OK?  You don't have to understand here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is usually what a far right reactionary whack does.  Right?    Doesn't matter if it is used as a term of endearment.  Doesn't matter if the person doesn't understand it.  The use of the words in everyday conversation is demeaning, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ******.  Did I just demean you?   Hey I was listening to this group ******* with Attitudes.  Did I just demean them? Or you?
Click to expand...


First, you demeaned yourself for using it.  And, yes, the name of the group is demeaning.


----------



## Spoonman

CurveLight said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a liberal answers a question it is usually with another question or a derogatory remark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not cool.  A binary approach is usually a unilateral fail and if I had to choose between a lib or a neocon I would choose debating the lib.
Click to expand...


Sure, take candy from a baby


----------



## Spoonman

I thought you were intellectually challenged.  Read what you just wrote, then get back to us.

Do it this way: don't say any of it, OK?  You don't have to understand here.[/QUOTE]

Did that make sense to you when you wrote it?


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is usually what a far right reactionary whack does.  Right?    Doesn't matter if it is used as a term of endearment.  Doesn't matter if the person doesn't understand it.  The use of the words in everyday conversation is demeaning, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******.  Did I just demean you?   Hey I was listening to this group ******* with Attitudes.  Did I just demean them? Or you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you demeaned yourself for using it.  And, yes, the name of the group is demeaning.
Click to expand...


But it's an all black group. So what's the problem? Dre, Ice Cube, Ren, Eazy E all went on to be major stars. 

But their lyrics aren't racist right? 

Fuck the police (4X)

The jury has found you guilty of bein a redneck,
whitebread, chickenshit muthafucka.


Why aren't you out calling for these tar babies to be banned from the radio?   Liberals are only liberal as far as something deals with their own agenda. After that it is wrong. 

Let me ask you this. Do you think it is OK for muslim women to be forced to wear burkah's even when they live in the United States soley because it is there custom?


----------



## Madeline

The Dr Laura controversy seems dead to me.  Shall we knock off beating this horse now?


----------



## Spoonman

Madeline said:


> The Dr Laura controversy seems dead to me.  Shall we knock off beating this horse now?



Why? That's what this thread is about. Should we stop posting music on the music thread? Or stop talking about coffee on the coffee thread. This thread is about Dr. Laura and that is what we will talk about here. 

She will be back in the public spotlight and more vocal than ever.


But this isnt the last youll hear from the conservative host.

I would like to make it clear that I am not retiringIm too young for thatand Im not quitting, Schlessinger said. I will be stronger and freer to say my mind through my books, my YouTube Channel, my blog and my Web site. And Ill be on TV more, because Ill have the freedom to speak my mind.



And screw Motel 6. I wouldn't stay in one of their fleabag hotels anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman:

Do you not read the whole thread?  

Do you not understand external as well as internal oppression with those words?  Do you not understand that you, Laura, and anybody else of any race who uses such words are wrong?

You are racist.  Take care of the rot in your own house before worrying about anyone else's.


----------



## Sky Dancer

CurveLight said:


> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.



What's the question?  Do some minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment?  Yes, they do, but that doesn't give the rest of us the right to use it.

I've been thinking alot about this.  It's true that Jews do not call each other the slur '****' as a term of endearment.  Why would a black person call another 'nigga'?  Gay men call each other queer or faggot, and some lesbians call each other dyke. But I'm starting to feel it's not a healthy practice.  I'm feeling it's reflective of internalized oppression.

I think Jews have it right.  We should all call each other by respectful names.


----------



## SW2SILVER

****** ****** ******. For shizzle my nizzle. Poo, damn. There ya go, she is of the hook, motherfuckers. No?


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, silverware.


----------



## SW2SILVER

In case anyone was offended, THIS is reality, forget Dr. Laura. My Neighbors, hell ,my WHITE co-workers use this same language every day. I don't recommend this language on the radio or anywhere else, but it is real as death and you better get used to "IT".


----------



## Madeline

When did Dr Laura become a "conservative commentator"?


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman:
> 
> Do you not read the whole thread?
> 
> Do you not understand external as well as internal oppression with those words?  Do you not understand that you, Laura, and anybody else of any race who uses such words are wrong?
> 
> You are racist.  Take care of the rot in your own house before worrying about anyone else's.



OK Jakey. I'm realizing you are a little slow on the uptake so for the 10th time YES! I read the whole fucking thread.  Did that sink in? Now, if you practiced what you preached and you read the whole thread you would realize I've been posting on it since early on.  Now I know comprehension is obviously not one of your strong points so we'll let that slide.  

BTW, you didn't answer my question. Not that libs ever do answer a question.

"Let me ask you this. Do you think it is OK for muslim women to be forced to wear burkah's even when they live in the United States soley because it is their custom? "   Do you understand it or do I need to explain it to you a few times too?

Oh and BTW, I hope that isn't your real picture in your Av.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Starkey must have a special filter on his computer for the THAT word. Once  a time I loved a woman dark as night. MY soul mate.  We parted, and life goes on. HONKEY GRINGO. Feel better, is life affirmed, Starky, feel better  now? You got my life story? Asshole.


----------



## Spoonman

SW2SILVER said:


> Starkey must have a special filter on his computer for the THAT word. Once  a time I loved a woman dark as night. MY soul mate.  We parted, and life goes on. HONKEY GRINGO. Feel better, is life affirmed, Starky, feel better  now? You got my life story? Asshole.



Jakey must get beat up a lot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, the burkha question is not germane to the discussion.

If you think I am a liberal, you do not know what a liberal is.

Don't use the words, Spoonman, even if you can't understand why.  Silverware understands that, and he also understands his co-workers are at risk for being stupid in the use of such words.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, the burkha question is not germane to the discussion.
> 
> If you think I am a liberal, you do not know what a liberal is.
> 
> Don't use the words, Spoonman, even if you can't understand why.  Silverware understands that, and he also understands his co-workers are at risk for being stupid in the use of such words.



Well thanks for proving me right. Like I said, Libs never answer questions.  No, I know what you are, you are a troll. Nothing more. And not a very good one because you responses are too predictable. You have no imagination, no creativity. 

I have a first amendment right to use any words I want. And no bleeding heart liberal is going to stop me. I don't have sponsors to worry about. I'm not beholden to anyone so I can't be influenced. And that's the point you miss. You can't silence individuals. You can't force your opinions on any one. That is the biggest misconception that liberals have. They truly believe the world thinks like them. They truly believe they can force their ideals on people though legislation and pressure. It doesn't work. 

The only people keeping racism alive today are liberals. Because they know racial agitation is the only way they can get their supporters out to vote. The black man isn't running this fall. So why do the brothers need to get out and vote? What is their incentive? Ah, the race card. And the liberals are playing it up big time. Spur on that hatred. Whip the black man into a frenzy. Motivate him to vote. What an obvious game.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Spoonman, you are the troll.  No, Spoonman, you don't get to control the debate.  No, Spoonman, the words to demean others are wrong.  What don't you understand, Spoonman?


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Spoonman, you are the troll.  No, Spoonman, you don't get to control the debate.  No, Spoonman, the words to demean others are wrong.  What don't you understand, Spoonman?



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  Jakey, the broken record. Yawn. More of the same. But that's to be expected.  See I can say ****** and there is nothing you can do about it. That's what you don't get. Dr Laura will be back and her listeners will follow.  Conservative talk radio is a huge draw. The bailing sponsors are the ones who lose out. Once again you've accomplished nothing. You can't control her, you can't control me.

But I'll give you another tip. bigrebnc1775 totally owns your ass. Another example of why you are a poor troll. You never mortalize your enemies. Machiavelli laughs at you too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, Spoonman, you don't get to deflect.

No, Spoonman, you don't control the discussion.

No, Spoonman, I did not say you could not use the words.

Yes, Spoonman, if you use them, then you are a racist and fair game for the contempt of others.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> No, Spoonman, you don't get to deflect.
> 
> No, Spoonman, you don't control the discussion.
> 
> No, Spoonman, I did not say you could not use the words.
> 
> Yes, Spoonman, if you use them, then you are a racist and fair game for the contempt of others.



I win YaaaaY!  You can't control me.  One more example of liberal failure. 

I even got positive reputations for my comments.  

But you are a bad troll, you have a lot to learn.


----------



## Spoonman

Where did Jakey go? Did he give up? Was he controlled? IDK, from the looks of his avatar it looks like he has to get up early to milk something.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, you lost the discussion.

Goodnight.


----------



## taichiliberal

Like I said before, the good "doctor" was found out for being a right hypocrit when she was on the moral majority bandwagon about pre-marital sex....until her ex-boyfriend got tired of her bullshit and posted some photo's of her romping naked at his apartment during her college grad days.

Now she's trying to hide her bigotry behind the First Amendment.  Someone should clue in the little dummy that you can say whatever you want, but there are consequences for your actions.  You speak the mind of a insensitive bigot, you get called on it.  And the sponsors of the show weren't about to put money into that, and the owners weren't about to lose major sponsors.

Hey, maybe "doctor" Laura will show up at some Teabag rally or the next Palin/Gingrich/Giuliani/Limbaugh/Beck/Hannity/Levin gab fest?

"Doctor" Laura....a defiant, bigoted cockroach to the last!  All hail her supporters.....Blaaah-hahahaha!


----------



## Madeline

I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> You understand.  I understand.  Ravi understands.  Dr. Laura did not, obviously, because she used them in a demeaning way, then demeaned the color for being too sensitive.  Excuse me?  She victimized the victim.



Then quote an example from the transcript of how she used it in a demeaning.  No dancing.  No whining.  Just quote an example or prove you are soap boxing your own self righteous dishonest fantasy.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is usually what a far right reactionary whack does.  Right?    Doesn't matter if it is used as a term of endearment.  Doesn't matter if the person doesn't understand it.  The use of the words in everyday conversation is demeaning, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******.  Did I just demean you?   Hey I was listening to this group ******* with Attitudes.  Did I just demean them? Or you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you demeaned yourself for using it.  And, yes, the name of the group is demeaning.
Click to expand...



NWA is a demeaning name?  How?  The guys named their own group.  You are the racist.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> The Dr Laura controversy seems dead to me.  Shall we knock off beating this horse now?



You lied when you said she calls her employees "*******" so the only dead horse is your integrity.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the question?  Do some minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment?  Yes, they do, but that doesn't give the rest of us the right to use it.
> 
> I've been thinking alot about this.  It's true that Jews do not call each other the slur '****' as a term of endearment.  Why would a black person call another 'nigga'?  Gay men call each other queer or faggot, and some lesbians call each other dyke. But I'm starting to feel it's not a healthy practice.  I'm feeling it's reflective of internalized oppression.
> 
> I think Jews have it right.  We should all call each other by respectful names.
Click to expand...



So basically you don't think blacks are smarter than a word and that is your internalized racism.


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dr Laura controversy seems dead to me.  Shall we knock off beating this horse now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied when you said she calls her employees "*******" so the only dead horse is your integrity.
Click to expand...


Her bodyguard is her employee.

She refers to him (or claims to) in casual conversation as a "n*gger".

Listen again, and stop whining that you have lost this argument.


----------



## Foxfyre

I did listen to it again and read the transcript again, Maddie, and I didn't hear that.  The only reference to her black body guard's race in that conversation was when several in a gathering were going out to play baseball and she joked to him, "I want you on my team because white men can't jump."  She did not refer to him with the 'n' word.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dr Laura controversy seems dead to me.  Shall we knock off beating this horse now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied when you said she calls her employees "*******" so the only dead horse is your integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her bodyguard is her employee.
> 
> She refers to him (or claims to) in casual conversation as a "n*gger".
> 
> Listen again, and stop whining that you have lost this argument.
Click to expand...


I'm well aware you keep making that claim but you keep failing to prove it then whine when asked to do so.  The full transcript is in the op so simply quote it or stop lying to cover up your self righteousness.


----------



## SW2SILVER

How many people HERE on this thread NEVER used the word ******? How about, you, Mr Starkey? The first woman I ever kissed, danced with, and made love to was ...beautiful. She also happened to be &#8230;of &#8220;color&#8221;.  I grew up in the five points area of Denver, at that time, was primarily Negro. I heard that word tossed around  often.  It doesn&#8217;t really mean much. It doesn&#8217;t mean anything. OK, I have indulged in some alcohol. I have a hard week, as a witness to a fatal hit and run, I can&#8217;t get it off my mind. Jesus, I hate PEOPLE sometimes. What cowards WE are , with faceless  anonymity of a car or  a computer. We hide. Words don&#8217;t kill. PEOPLE do.


----------



## Sky Dancer

CurveLight said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Sky or Jake to answer the question about when they use the word as a term of endearment.  Is that internalized oppression?  It's amazing how you have ignored that question.  Well, not really.  I expected it to be dodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the question?  Do some minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment?  Yes, they do, but that doesn't give the rest of us the right to use it.
> 
> I've been thinking alot about this.  It's true that Jews do not call each other the slur '****' as a term of endearment.  Why would a black person call another 'nigga'?  Gay men call each other queer or faggot, and some lesbians call each other dyke. But I'm starting to feel it's not a healthy practice.  I'm feeling it's reflective of internalized oppression.
> 
> I think Jews have it right.  We should all call each other by respectful names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't think blacks are smarter than a word and that is your internalized racism.
Click to expand...


If you want to call me a racist, go right ahead.  It doesn't mean I am one.


----------



## taichiliberal

Madeline said:


> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?



The good "doctor" advice show has for years has been deemed as social commentary and advice.  She is a self described "liberal turned conservative".......what is currently defined as a new conservative or "neocon" for short.

Here's a little review of some of the good "doctor's" gems over the last decade:

Dr. Laura's History Of Incendiary Statements


----------



## SuMar

Madeline said:


> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?





So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Seemed like Dr. L used the words.  We've been through this.  Don't use the words.  It's not polite.  Use them at work, you get fired.  Use them around friends who are decent people, you will find out you are alone.  It's simple.  Don't use the words.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the question?  Do some minority groups use slurs as terms of endearment?  Yes, they do, but that doesn't give the rest of us the right to use it.
> 
> I've been thinking alot about this.  It's true that Jews do not call each other the slur '****' as a term of endearment.  Why would a black person call another 'nigga'?  Gay men call each other queer or faggot, and some lesbians call each other dyke. But I'm starting to feel it's not a healthy practice.  I'm feeling it's reflective of internalized oppression.
> 
> I think Jews have it right.  We should all call each other by respectful names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you don't think blacks are smarter than a word and that is your internalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to call me a racist, go right ahead.  It doesn't mean I am one.
Click to expand...



You are racist for trying to explain why blacks use the term affectionately that contradicts why they say they use it.  In short, you're claiming to be smarter than them and implying they are not smarter than a word.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Seemed like Dr. L used the words.  We've been through this.  Don't use the words.  It's not polite.  Use them at work, you get fired.  Use them around friends who are decent people, you will find out you are alone.  It's simple.  Don't use the words.



You claimed she used it in a "demeaning" way but when asked to provide evidence you completely fail to do so, just like Madeline.  Why is it the two people screaming bloody foul the most completely fail to support their claims?


----------



## California Girl

Madeline said:


> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?



Simply because really pathetic morons, both left and right, are incapable of discussing anything without making it into a 'win' and 'lose' political whine. 

They are equally stupid. And pretty fucking funny for the intelligent among us to watch them chase their own tails. 

Feel sorry for them, Maddie. They probably bore the few friends they have too.


----------



## Madeline

SuMar said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.
Click to expand...


She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???

To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because really pathetic morons, both left and right, are incapable of discussing anything without making it into a 'win' and 'lose' political whine.
> 
> They are equally stupid. And pretty fucking funny for the intelligent among us to watch them chase their own tails.
> 
> Feel sorry for them, Maddie. They probably bore the few friends they have too.
Click to expand...


Lol.....you're among the intelligent crowd?  Well, you are smart enough to live off of money earned by other people.  Oh wait, so does Obama.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???
> 
> To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?
Click to expand...


There have been at least three of us who have pointed out Dr L never said she refers to any employee as "******" so what exactly do you have to gain by maintaining a patently dishonest position?


----------



## HUGGY

Tuning in to celebrity bloviators for personal advice is indeed a very *desperate* cry for help.


----------



## Madeline

Well there, I gotta agree Huggy.  WTF is up with (apparently) normal people who agree to air their family's problems on these shows?


----------



## Madeline

CurveLight said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???
> 
> To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been at least three of us who have pointed out Dr L never said she refers to any employee as "******" so what exactly do you have to gain by maintaining a patently dishonest position?
Click to expand...


Curvey, just because _your_  attention span ain't long enough to listen to the entire 5 minute clip don't mean it ain't there.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???
> 
> To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?
Click to expand...




Madeline said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???
> 
> To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been at least three of us who have pointed out Dr L never said she refers to any employee as "******" so what exactly do you have to gain by maintaining a patently dishonest position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curvey, just because _your_  attention span ain't long enough to listen to the entire 5 minute clip don't mean it ain't there.
Click to expand...



You really think your whiny assessment of my attention span can distract from the fact there have been at least three of us who have pointed out Dr L never said she refers to any employee as "******."  You're a dishonest ****.


----------



## Madeline

Nice taunt, but no, I won't find it for you.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> Nice taunt, but no, I won't find it for you.



You won't find it because you can't and you won't admit it for obvious reasons. 

(Btw, I've partied in the Flats many times so it is Cleveland that is feeling the pain by you being there.  Lying dumbass.)


----------



## Madeline

_*YYYaawwwwnnn*_

You do realize anyone who gives a fuck which of us is right can listen to the recording linked in the Op for themselves?  And they will all know it is you.


----------



## CurveLight

Madeline said:


> Nice taunt, but no, I won't find it for you.





Madeline said:


> _*YYYaawwwwnnn*_
> 
> You do realize anyone who gives a fuck which of us is right can listen to the recording linked in the Op for themselves?  And they will all know it is you.




That's why I've highlighted the fact at least three of us have said your claim is not supported.  You keep ignoring that and pretending I'm the only one saying you are wrong.  In case you haven't noticed, I'm not exactly a nice guy or well liked so if someone affirms what I've said there is a good chance it is correct.


----------



## Sky Dancer

HUGGY said:


> Tuning in to celebrity bloviators for personal advice is indeed a very *desperate* cry for help.



I think some people can only hear advice when millions of other people are listening or watching.

It's a form of groupwork.  You can't escape from your blindsights with 20 million people to see them.


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuning in to celebrity bloviators for personal advice is indeed a very *desperate* cry for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people can only hear advice when millions of other people are listening or watching.
> 
> It's a form of groupwork.  You can't escape from your blindsights with 20 million people to see them.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  She called in with a 2 acre sized plot of Victimology and thanks to whiny PC idiots making false accusations against Dr L, left with a Pacific sized bowl of crocodile tears.


----------



## taichiliberal

CurveLight said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuning in to celebrity bloviators for personal advice is indeed a very *desperate* cry for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people can only hear advice when millions of other people are listening or watching.
> 
> It's a form of groupwork.  You can't escape from your blindsights with 20 million people to see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  She called in with a 2 acre sized plot of Victimology and thanks to whiny PC idiots making false accusations against Dr L, left with a Pacific sized bowl of crocodile tears.
Click to expand...


I've always been fascinated as to how people justify their prejudices and bigotries by blaming/demonizing/belittling the objects of their attitudes.

Yes, the good "doctor" has the right to speak her mind...and her sponsors and other folk have the right to voice their displeasure with her assertions and act accordingly.  When all is said and done, it's just another neocon blowhard/pundit that got comfortable enough to think people will just put up with their BS....and were proven dead wrong.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dr. L, like Howard S or Don I., will find a profitable new home.  She is still an idiot.


----------



## taichiliberal

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr. L, like Howard S or Don I., will find a profitable new home.  She is still an idiot.



True enough......but I don't know which is worse, "Doctor" Laura or the sorry fools that follow/support her.


----------



## Neubarth

William Joyce said:


> The hypersensitivity over the word "******" is just another example of why we can't all just get along.  I think part of the problem is that so often, blacks fit the word "******" pretty well, and they know it.  So that's why they go crazy about the word being used by whites.  But there's no changing that fact, only DEALING with that fact.
> 
> My idea:  a slow and non-disruptive move toward racial separation.  In the name of peace, please.  We'd ALL be better off.
> 
> We're not going to "get over" race any more than we're going to "get over" sex or food.



This name calling crap is all much ado about nothing.  If the Black culture uses ****** all of the time as I have heard on numerous Black Songs, then they are trying to make it common place.

I have always said that words will offend you as much as you want them to.  I am of German extraction.  It does not bother me one iota to be called a Kraut.  It does not offend me.  It may offend others but not me.  I call myself a Kraut all of the time and am proud of it.   I'm Kraut, and I'm Proud as James Brown used to sing.

Now, take other words  Crap, Dung, Shit, Excrement, Scat and a great many other words all mean the same thing.  Yet, some people will tell you that Shit is offensive while the rest are moderately acceptable.  When they all describe the same thing, how can one word be more offensive than any other?

Same with Piss, Pee, Urinate, and so on.  Urinate is acceptable while the others have a bad connotation.  Why.  Hell, I pee.  Sometimes I piss and most often I take a leak.  It is all the same thing, but if I said I had to take a leak in mixed social company people would be offended.  Why?

Why do people pretend to be offended with some words and not others?


----------



## taichiliberal

Neubarth said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hypersensitivity over the word "******" is just another example of why we can't all just get along.  I think part of the problem is that so often, blacks fit the word "******" pretty well, and they know it.  So that's why they go crazy about the word being used by whites.  But there's no changing that fact, only DEALING with that fact.
> 
> My idea:  a slow and non-disruptive move toward racial separation.  In the name of peace, please.  We'd ALL be better off.
> 
> We're not going to "get over" race any more than we're going to "get over" sex or food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This name calling crap is all much ado about nothing.  If the Black culture uses ****** all of the time as I have heard on numerous Black Songs, then they are trying to make it common place.
> 
> I have always said that words will offend you as much as you want them to.  I am of German extraction.  It does not bother me one iota to be called a Kraut.  It does not offend me.  It may offend others but not me.  I call myself a Kraut all of the time and am proud of it.   I'm Kraut, and I'm Proud as James Brown used to sing.
> 
> Now, take other words  Crap, Dung, Shit, Excrement, Scat and a great many other words all mean the same thing.  Yet, some people will tell you that Shit is offensive while the rest are moderately acceptable.  When they all describe the same thing, how can one word be more offensive than any other?
> 
> Same with Piss, Pee, Urinate, and so on.  Urinate is acceptable while the others have a bad connotation.  Why.  Hell, I pee.  Sometimes I piss and most often I take a leak.  It is all the same thing, but if I said I had to take a leak in mixed social company people would be offended.  Why?
> 
> Why do people pretend to be offended with some words and not others?
Click to expand...


Joyce stated, " I think part of the problem is that so often, blacks fit the word "******" pretty well, and they know it."  

This is a prime example of projecting ones  own bigotry as fact.

Neubarth stated, "... I have heard on numerous Black Songs, then they are trying to make it common place."  "I call myself a Kraut all of the time and am proud of it.   I'm Kraut, and I'm Proud as James Brown used to sing."

Clearly, Neubarth is unaware that James Brown sang, "I'm BLACK and I'm proud!"  Nowhere in that song did he say "******". 

If Neubarth wants to identify himself by a racial slur, that's his business.  But as far as the controversy of hip hop/rap  lyrics, Neubarth should familiarize himself with the advocacy of many black leadership/organizations against using the word in "common place" music.

When all is said and done, "Dr." Laura's mind fart got the reception it well deserved.


----------



## Flaylo

Mad Scientist said:


> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
> Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.
> 
> I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).
> 
> You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.
> 
> Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.



Oh please, shut the fuck already you fucking moron, the same liberals you criticized like Al Sharpton, and Jesse Jackson are vehemently against using the N-word, I cannot fucking believe that you dumbass fucking rightwingers are bitching, complaining and moaning over not being able to use a racist slur, since so dumbass blacks say ****** you really think white people should have the right to use the word also? You can't be fucking serious or either you are serious and really fucked up in the mind.


----------



## Flaylo

I really can't believe it, the two bitches of rightwing Teabastards, Dr. Laura and Sarah Palin are now basically making the argument that saying ****** is a Constitutional right, I'm so shocked, LMAO, what these two rightwing, politically conservative whore don't understand is that racism is also against the law.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Flaylo said:


> that racism is also against the law.




No, it's not. 

Certain actions based on racism are against the law, but racism itself is not against the law. Nor should it be. I don't like the idea of making illegal someone's thoughts or feelings. I prefer to let the dumbasses open their mouths and remove all doubts.


----------



## CurveLight

taichiliberal said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people can only hear advice when millions of other people are listening or watching.
> 
> It's a form of groupwork.  You can't escape from your blindsights with 20 million people to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  She called in with a 2 acre sized plot of Victimology and thanks to whiny PC idiots making false accusations against Dr L, left with a Pacific sized bowl of crocodile tears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always been fascinated as to how people justify their prejudices and bigotries by blaming/demonizing/belittling the objects of their attitudes.
> 
> Yes, the good "doctor" has the right to speak her mind...and her sponsors and other folk have the right to voice their displeasure with her assertions and act accordingly.  When all is said and done, it's just another neocon blowhard/pundit that got comfortable enough to think people will just put up with their BS....and were proven dead wrong.
Click to expand...


It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean. I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists. 

Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Dr. L, like Howard S or Don I., will find a profitable new home.  She is still an idiot.



You never even attempted to quote from the transcript how she used it in a demeaning way but you keep whining like pure bitch. You PC punks lynched her for an offense she did not commit in that phone call. You did it not by facts or reason! But purely by numbers which makes you no diifferent in character from bush supporters who used the same dishonesty to justify invading iraq. Be proud. Dumbfucks.


----------



## CurveLight

Flaylo said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you Liberals all upset about an "out of context" video that supposedly nailed a Black woman as racist lately? Same thing here.
> 
> Blacks say "******" no matter the context= OK.
> Whites say "******" no matter the context= Not OK.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> If blacks don't like the word "******" then they shouldn't call themselves that in public or private.
> 
> I asked my Jap wife what she thought about all this and she said "Shut up hakujin" (white guy).
> 
> You lefties are the biggest race baiters and grievance mongers ever. Hyper sensitive to anything and everything. Especially if you think you can get some sort of advantage from it.
> 
> Obama and those that worship him as a god have set race relations in this country back a generation. People who voted for him because he's black are now gonna' vote *against* him *because* he's black. *You* created this mess, don't blame us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, shut the fuck already you fucking moron, the same liberals you criticized like Al Sharpton, and Jesse Jackson are vehemently against using the N-word, I cannot fucking believe that you dumbass fucking rightwingers are bitching, complaining and moaning over not being able to use a racist slur, since so dumbass blacks say ****** you really think white people should have the right to use the word also? You can't be fucking serious or either you are serious and really fucked up in the mind.
Click to expand...



So blacks who use the term are dumbasses?  That is racist you ignorant **** and you're too stoopid to realize why.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Being racist is not illegal.  Certain racist behavior is illegal.  Those who use such slurs are committing both internal and external oppression.  That they may feel differently makes no difference.  Their denial is the same as that of an alcoholic who refuses to recognize the problem.  People of worth don't use the words, people of worth don't accept the words in their presence, and people of worth know that people who use those words at that moment are people of little worth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> Being racist is not illegal.  Certain racist behavior is illegal.  Those who use such slurs are committing both internal and external oppression.  That they may feel differently makes no difference.  Their denial is the same as that of an alcoholic who refuses to recognize the problem.  People of worth don't use the words, people of worth don't accept the words in their presence, and people of worth know that people who use those words at that moment are people of little worth.



Fer real mah nigga!




(point I'm trying to make, is its not the word itself, but the intent behind the word)


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> Being racist is not illegal.  Certain racist behavior is illegal.  Those who use such slurs are committing both internal and external oppression.  That they may feel differently makes no difference.  Their denial is the same as that of an alcoholic who refuses to recognize the problem.  People of worth don't use the words, people of worth don't accept the words in their presence, and people of worth know that people who use those words at that moment are people of little worth.




Rotfl!  Firstly, you've continued to ignore your claim that dr l used it in a "demeaning" way is wholly false.  It is why you don't even attempt to support the claim.

Secondly, words are not some alien object dropped from the sky enslaving humans to do their bidding.  Words are our invention.  It is the human method of communication through layers of translation which is why many words can hold different meanings regarding speaker, content, context, and audience.  When "******" is used as a term of endearment it removes the power engendered by racists because they take that word and give it their own meaning.  It is a way of saying:

"We don't give a fuck what you ignorant people try to do with words.  Your hated transported through words have no power over us.  It is why we can take the sharpest spear of linguistic racism you own and turn it into a stick of butter."

People of worth use their brains.  They don't soapbox self-righteousness in hopes of some ivory tower fantasy.


----------



## SuMar

Madeline said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to have someone explain how an advice talk show "doctor" morphed into a "conservative commentator" overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Dr. Laura isn't capable of expressing opinions in the field of politics? Seems to me that the caller was the one who called and had race issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's been a "Dr Phil" style talk show host for decades (without any qualifications) and now, overnight, she's a conservative commentator??  WTF???
> 
> To be a conservative, all one needs to demonstrate is that one is grievously insensitive to racial issues????  Or does it help to have been slapped down for giving offense?
Click to expand...




So she expressed conservative opinion on her talk show..BFD!! Addressing an issue a caller had started. We express our opinions here whether it is conservative or liberal. So you basically are for dictating who has the right to exercise the first amendment.


----------



## sitarro

Flaylo said:


> I really can't believe it, the two bitches of rightwing Teabastards, Dr. Laura and Sarah Palin are now basically making the argument that saying ****** is a Constitutional right, I'm so shocked, LMAO, what these two rightwing, politically conservative whore don't understand is that racism is also against the law.



Is it that you just aren't that bright or do you say these dumb ass things on purpose to attempt to make some kind of point? Nobody is wanting the "right" to say ******, the first amendment protects our right to free speech. What is ridiculous is the fake and overdone anguish that blacks claim to feel when they hear the actual word verbalized by white people......... I guess that is the same bullshit acting skill performed by NBA players when they pretend to be hurt. To make a word taboo, it needs to be prevented from use by anyone or we are admitting that it's basically a joke. The fact that ****** is a word of incredible negative power if white people use it and a term of affection when blacks use it makes the whole argument nothing but a joke. 

It's actually a very useful word that has nothing to do with skin color, it describes an attitude and lack of taste, "You really niggered up that car", "you ****** rigged that setup". Just like the word fag, when you refer to someone as a fag, you aren't calling him a homosexual, you are referring to the effeminate way they are acting. If you call Obama a pussy(something said around the world every day), you aren't calling him a cat or a vagina, you're saying he's a wimp.  Homosexuals have been changing the true meaning of words for years, why can't we all do it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

sitarro is flatly wrong.  Any time anyone uses such a term that person demeans him or herself as well as the object of the term.  Nothing sitarro has argued above makes any difference.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> sitarro is flatly wrong.  Any time anyone uses such a term that person demeans him or herself as well as the object of the term.  Nothing sitarro has argued above makes any difference.



Your claim that words are immutable has been shown to be a joke just like you.  Keep soapboxing you self righteous racist xxxx


----------



## taichiliberal

Flaylo said:


> I really can't believe it, the two bitches of rightwing Teabastards, Dr. Laura and Sarah Palin are now basically making the argument that saying ****** is a Constitutional right, I'm so shocked, LMAO, what these two rightwing, politically conservative whore don't understand is that racism is also against the law.



Actually, one would have to review the FCC rules regarding language and context.  Saying the N word is not a violation per se.....unless you purposely use it/direct it as an insult.

"Doctor" Laura did not do this, as she was responding to a caller's problem.  What Laura IS guilty of is voicing a callous and bigoted mindset that did not set well with the caller, a lot of her listeners, some sponsors and the owners.

What's hysterical is that Laura gripes that she doesn't like the criticism because it violates her Constitutional Rights.....which is pure BS.  People should know that when the good "doctor" was offered a job with the same company that contracts Howard Stern, she wanted a stipulation that Stern could not mock her ON HIS SHOW.  So Laura's hypocrisy (once again) reared it's ugly head.

I say don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya, "Dr." Laura.   But I'm sure she'll land on her feet with some right wing broadcast company....so much more to pity.


----------



## taichiliberal

CurveLight said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  She called in with a 2 acre sized plot of Victimology and thanks to whiny PC idiots making false accusations against Dr L, left with a Pacific sized bowl of crocodile tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been fascinated as to how people justify their prejudices and bigotries by blaming/demonizing/belittling the objects of their attitudes.
> 
> Yes, the good "doctor" has the right to speak her mind...and her sponsors and other folk have the right to voice their displeasure with her assertions and act accordingly.  When all is said and done, it's just another neocon blowhard/pundit that got comfortable enough to think people will just put up with their BS....and were proven dead wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean.   Your rant here makes no sense.......you are making a personal slam against me without logically or factually disproving what I stated.  I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists.
> 
> And yet you characterized the caller with every negative connotation that can be heard from such neocon pundits as Limbaugh or Beck or Malkin or Breitbart.  Essentially, you contradict your claim here, so I suggest you get your act together and figure out what exactly what you're trying to say.
> 
> Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.
Click to expand...


This isn't about you and your perceptions about what should and should not be considered an insult....that's the same BS that Laura spouted.  According to that mindset, the price a person has to pay for inter-racial marriage is to put up with boorish "jokes" from clods.  It's easy for those who aren't victims of insults to their very being to be aloof.....but these same people wail like stuck pigs if you "jokingly" insult something they hold near and dear (family, ethnicity, religion, patriotism, etc.)

Well, people let the good "doctor" know that her attitude was callous and not at all cool.  TFB for her or anyone that supports her.....you just don't insult someone and expect to get away with it.


----------



## CurveLight

taichiliberal said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been fascinated as to how people justify their prejudices and bigotries by blaming/demonizing/belittling the objects of their attitudes.
> 
> Yes, the good "doctor" has the right to speak her mind...and her sponsors and other folk have the right to voice their displeasure with her assertions and act accordingly.  When all is said and done, it's just another neocon blowhard/pundit that got comfortable enough to think people will just put up with their BS....and were proven dead wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean.   Your rant here makes no sense.......you are making a personal slam against me without logically or factually disproving what I stated.  I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists.
> 
> And yet you characterized the caller with every negative connotation that can be heard from such neocon pundits as Limbaugh or Beck or Malkin or Breitbart.  Essentially, you contradict your claim here, so I suggest you get your act together and figure out what exactly what you're trying to say.
> 
> Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't about you and your perceptions about what should and should not be considered an insult....that's the same BS that Laura spouted.  According to that mindset, the price a person has to pay for inter-racial marriage is to put up with boorish "jokes" from clods.  It's easy for those who aren't victims of insults to their very being to be aloof.....but these same people wail like stuck pigs if you "jokingly" insult something they hold near and dear (family, ethnicity, religion, patriotism, etc.)
> 
> Well, people let the good "doctor" know that her attitude was callous and not at all cool.  TFB for her or anyone that supports her.....you just don't insult someone and expect to get away with it.
Click to expand...


Where do dumbass xxxxx like you slime from?  I can't even begin to address the strawmen you keep tossing up so let me simplify it out of charity:

Dr L did not use "******" in an insulting manner

The caller freaked out because she heard a white woman say the n-word and let emotions run amok without actually listening to what was said. 

You punk PC bitches cannot discuss the issue with honesty as Madeline, Jake, and you have demonstrated.


----------



## Zona

This woman called in asking for advice and she got a lesson on Obama, the N word and the fact that she should have a better sense of humor when being berated in HER OWN HOME....oh and of course how she shouldnt marry outside her race....and some of you guys in here are defending this "doctor"?  wow.

That word is only part of the problem with that call but you guys keep ignoring what else she said.  She has a point about the word, why do SOME blacks say it..does it give her the right to say it...hell no.

There are a lot of ethnicity's/races/religions/groups that say things within their own circles..asians, hispanics, jews, italians, gays etc...yet you never hear people asking why they cant use those words...only the "N" word. Why is this..


----------



## Zona

CurveLight said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean.   Your rant here makes no sense.......you are making a personal slam against me without logically or factually disproving what I stated.  I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists.
> 
> And yet you characterized the caller with every negative connotation that can be heard from such neocon pundits as Limbaugh or Beck or Malkin or Breitbart.  Essentially, you contradict your claim here, so I suggest you get your act together and figure out what exactly what you're trying to say.
> 
> Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about you and your perceptions about what should and should not be considered an insult....that's the same BS that Laura spouted.  According to that mindset, the price a person has to pay for inter-racial marriage is to put up with boorish "jokes" from clods.  It's easy for those who aren't victims of insults to their very being to be aloof.....but these same people wail like stuck pigs if you "jokingly" insult something they hold near and dear (family, ethnicity, religion, patriotism, etc.)
> 
> Well, people let the good "doctor" know that her attitude was callous and not at all cool.  TFB for her or anyone that supports her.....you just don't insult someone and expect to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do dumbass ***** like you slime from?  I can't even begin to address the strawmen you keep tossing up so let me simplify it out of charity:
> 
> Dr L did not use "******" in an insulting manner
> 
> The caller freaked out because she heard a white woman say the n-word and let emotions run amok without actually listening to what was said.
> 
> You punk PC bitches cannot discuss the issue with honesty as Madeline, Jake, and you have demonstrated.
Click to expand...


So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?  So this "doctor" saying to not marry outside her race is ok with you? 

What is pc about those things?  That is lunacy coming from a person who is there for "advice". By they way, what exactly does she have her degree in?  

I can help you if you dont know.  I am just as qualified to give advice about these things as she is.  So are you.

Fuck this "Doctor".  I am so glad she is finally off the air.

I wonder if she gave "advice" to her crazy ass son..I wonder who she got advice from when she took those nudes...I wonder who she talked too when her mother passed and no one knew about it for days because of this "Dr."'s horrible relationship with her.  It took the smell for someone to figure out she was dead and that is just sad.


----------



## taichiliberal

CurveLight said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  She called in with a 2 acre sized plot of Victimology and thanks to whiny PC idiots making false accusations against Dr L, left with a Pacific sized bowl of crocodile tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been fascinated as to how people justify their prejudices and bigotries by blaming/demonizing/belittling the objects of their attitudes.
> 
> Yes, the good "doctor" has the right to speak her mind...and her sponsors and other folk have the right to voice their displeasure with her assertions and act accordingly.  When all is said and done, it's just another neocon blowhard/pundit that got comfortable enough to think people will just put up with their BS....and were proven dead wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean. I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists.
> 
> Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.
Click to expand...




CurveLight said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more fascinating when dumbasses like you make laughable assertions then think your soapbox is clean.   Your rant here makes no sense.......you are making a personal slam against me without logically or factually disproving what I stated.  I've called out racists quite often and I've always thought Dr L is a snobby **** I'm one of the loudest opponents of neocon fuckwad nationalists.
> 
> And yet you characterized the caller with every negative connotation that can be heard from such neocon pundits as Limbaugh or Beck or Malkin or Breitbart.  Essentially, you contradict your claim here, so I suggest you get your act together and figure out what exactly what you're trying to say.
> 
> Unlike most emotionally immature crybabies around here I do not let my "feelings" on a person judge actions. Dr L said "******" but did not use it in a demeaning way. All she did was point out it gets said by comedians and that it's okay for blacks to use it but not others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about you and your perceptions about what should and should not be considered an insult....that's the same BS that Laura spouted.  According to that mindset, the price a person has to pay for inter-racial marriage is to put up with boorish "jokes" from clods.  It's easy for those who aren't victims of insults to their very being to be aloof.....but these same people wail like stuck pigs if you "jokingly" insult something they hold near and dear (family, ethnicity, religion, patriotism, etc.)
> 
> Well, people let the good "doctor" know that her attitude was callous and not at all cool.  TFB for her or anyone that supports her.....you just don't insult someone and expect to get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do dumbass ***** like you slime from?  I can't even begin to address the strawmen you keep tossing up so let me simplify it out of charity:
> 
> Translation: Curvelight doesn't have a logical retort or a rational defense of your assertions, so he blows smoke and lashes out like a frustrated child.
> 
> Dr L did not use "******" in an insulting manner
> 
> I never said she did...you should read more carefully.  I pointed out that the good "doctor" advocated a callous and indifferent attitude towards other's racism and essentially tells the target of that racism to just get use to it.  THAT is a fucked up attitude...but then again the good "doctor" isn't the victim her, is she?
> 
> The caller freaked out because she heard a white woman say the n-word and let emotions run amok without actually listening to what was said.
> 
> No quite, the caller freaked out because Laura repeatedly used the word in conjunction with her callous and indifferent dismal of the caller's feelings, and then went on to "justify" the perpetraitors equal callousness.
> 
> You punk PC bitches cannot discuss the issue with honesty as Madeline, Jake, and you have demonstrated.
Click to expand...


In short, you're either a liar who essentially ignores what others are saying.....or you're incapable of understanding what others are trying to explain to you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CurveLight, shut up and listen, you weirdo.  Dr. L was wrong, you are wrong, and you are just have to gonna take it that most everybody thinks you are wrong.  Why?  Because you are wrong.

If the world is out of step with you (?), you better check your own gait.


----------



## CurveLight

Zona said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about you and your perceptions about what should and should not be considered an insult....that's the same BS that Laura spouted.  According to that mindset, the price a person has to pay for inter-racial marriage is to put up with boorish "jokes" from clods.  It's easy for those who aren't victims of insults to their very being to be aloof.....but these same people wail like stuck pigs if you "jokingly" insult something they hold near and dear (family, ethnicity, religion, patriotism, etc.)
> 
> Well, people let the good "doctor" know that her attitude was callous and not at all cool.  TFB for her or anyone that supports her.....you just don't insult someone and expect to get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do dumbass ***** like you slime from?  I can't even begin to address the strawmen you keep tossing up so let me simplify it out of charity:
> 
> Dr L did not use "******" in an insulting manner
> 
> The caller freaked out because she heard a white woman say the n-word and let emotions run amok without actually listening to what was said.
> 
> You punk PC bitches cannot discuss the issue with honesty as Madeline, Jake, and you have demonstrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?  So this "doctor" saying to not marry outside her race is ok with you?
> 
> What is pc about those things?  That is lunacy coming from a person who is there for "advice". By they way, what exactly does she have her degree in?
> 
> I can help you if you dont know.  I am just as qualified to give advice about these things as she is.  So are you.
> 
> Fuck this "Doctor".  I am so glad she is finally off the air.
> 
> I wonder if she gave "advice" to her crazy ass son..I wonder who she got advice from when she took those nudes...I wonder who she talked too when her mother passed and no one knew about it for days because of this "Dr."'s horrible relationship with her.  It took the smell for someone to figure out she was dead and that is just sad.
Click to expand...


Quote from the transcript where the caller said she gets called a ****** in her own home.


----------



## CurveLight

JakeStarkey said:


> CurveLight, shut up and listen, you weirdo.  Dr. L was wrong, you are wrong, and you are just have to gonna take it that most everybody thinks you are wrong.  Why?  Because you are wrong.
> 
> If the world is out of step with you (?), you better check your own gait.



Lol.....ego check!  Jakey thinks if you disagree with him then you disagree with the whole world.

You've never supported your accusation that Dr. L used "******" in a demeaning manner but like other fucked out lefties and neocons you pretend it doesn't matter if you support your claims.  Just repeat it till you bleed it!


----------



## Sky Dancer

Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.



Saying that word is so disgusting to me I cringe. I even cringe when I see it posted.

Wondering though how do you treat someone like a n*****??


----------



## Bass v 2.0

This might sound kind of crude, but why did this black woman even call Dr. Laura looking for advice in the first place? Dr. Laura is the last person any black person should be asking for "racial" advice.


----------



## sitarro

Quick, what's the first thing that comes to your head when you see this trend?  What is the word that the guy in the first video uses repeatedly?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgxVk3oVx2c&feature=related]YouTube - 28S ON BOX CHEVY WITH AIRBAGS!! BUTTERFINGER BOXX[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUONDeps2ao&feature=related]YouTube - The 1st Car on 32s,Buick Regal Pt. 1[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BShFs6pEJ0&NR=1]YouTube - 1st Pontiac Firebird On 28s !!!! Pt. 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUb2Na4NZ0U&feature=related]YouTube - Dodge Charger on 30s !!!! Vol. 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Jaeh8k91P0&feature=related]YouTube - Florida Classic 2009 "charger on 30s & outrageous impala"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNbtYl6iVu0&feature=related]YouTube - 30 INCH RIMS ONLY WHAT EVER FLOTs your boat[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_cUqwheTIA&NR=1]YouTube - CUTLASS ON 50'S[/ame]


----------



## CurveLight

Sky Dancer said:


> Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.



Randall Kennedy has a book with it in bold white letters right on the cover.  I read it when it first came out and some here could benefit by reading:

"******. The Strange Career of a Troubled Word"

It's a short book to boot.  I can't help but wonder if the overblown reaction from that call is a collective guilt in denial.


----------



## Douger

Sky Dancer said:


> Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHunlPY78I0]YouTube - David Allan Coe - ****** fucker[/ame]


----------



## Zona

CurveLight said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do dumbass ***** like you slime from?  I can't even begin to address the strawmen you keep tossing up so let me simplify it out of charity:
> 
> Dr L did not use "******" in an insulting manner
> 
> The caller freaked out because she heard a white woman say the n-word and let emotions run amok without actually listening to what was said.
> 
> You punk PC bitches cannot discuss the issue with honesty as Madeline, Jake, and you have demonstrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?*  So this "doctor" saying to not marry outside her race is ok with you?
> 
> What is pc about those things?  That is lunacy coming from a person who is there for "advice". By they way, what exactly does she have her degree in?
> 
> I can help you if you dont know.  I am just as qualified to give advice about these things as she is.  So are you.
> 
> Fuck this "Doctor".  I am so glad she is finally off the air.
> 
> I wonder if she gave "advice" to her crazy ass son..I wonder who she got advice from when she took those nudes...I wonder who she talked too when her mother passed and no one knew about it for days because of this "Dr."'s horrible relationship with her.  It took the smell for someone to figure out she was dead and that is just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote from the transcript where the caller said she gets called a ****** in her own home.
Click to expand...



Perhaps you missed the part where I said.."So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?"

mmmmm?  How did this "doctor" get to the N word by the way...


----------



## CurveLight

Zona said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?*  So this "doctor" saying to not marry outside her race is ok with you?
> 
> What is pc about those things?  That is lunacy coming from a person who is there for "advice". By they way, what exactly does she have her degree in?
> 
> I can help you if you dont know.  I am just as qualified to give advice about these things as she is.  So are you.
> 
> Fuck this "Doctor".  I am so glad she is finally off the air.
> 
> I wonder if she gave "advice" to her crazy ass son..I wonder who she got advice from when she took those nudes...I wonder who she talked too when her mother passed and no one knew about it for days because of this "Dr."'s horrible relationship with her.  It took the smell for someone to figure out she was dead and that is just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the transcript where the caller said she gets called a ****** in her own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part where I said.."So her saying to get a sense of humor about being called horrible things IN HER OWN HOME is good with you?"
> 
> mmmmm?  How did this "doctor" get to the N word by the way...
Click to expand...


Quote it from the transcript.


----------



## saveliberty

If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.

If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.

This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.


----------



## Yukon.

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?



When you refer to the "N" word I assume you mean ******? I use that word all the time. In Canada we are free to say what we want to. Words are not banned here as they are in the USA and we can travel anywhere we want unlike Americans who are told by their government where they can not go to. That's freedom?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.



Her or your lack of understanding of why usage is limited is not a legitimate conclusion of craziness.


----------



## Spoonman

Kat said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that word is so disgusting to me I cringe. I even cringe when I see it posted.
> 
> Wondering though how do you treat someone like a n*****??
Click to expand...

I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.


----------



## Spoonman

Yukon. said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you refer to the "N" word I assume you mean ******? I use that word all the time. In Canada we are free to say what we want to. Words are not banned here as they are in the USA and we can travel anywhere we want unlike Americans who are told by their government where they can not go to. That's freedom?
Click to expand...


Yea, but a Canadian team can't win the Stanley Cup anymore.


----------



## Spoonman

saveliberty said:


> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.


I'm still wondering where she called anyone a ******. She's getting hosed here.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering where she called anyone a ******. She's getting hosed here.
Click to expand...


She didn't.  She only used the word in an academic sense but her apparently unforgivable crime is she said it all the way out instead of using the politically correct euphemism '"n" word' and she said it several times.  Therefore she is a terrible person and must be driven from the airways.


----------



## Zona

saveliberty said:


> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.


Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM? 

Seriously?  Wow.


----------



## Zona

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering where she called anyone a ******. She's getting hosed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't.  She only used the word in an academic sense but her apparently unforgivable crime is she said it all the way out instead of using the politically correct euphemism '"n" word' and she said it several times.  Therefore she is a terrible person and must be driven from the airways.
Click to expand...



PEOPLE THAT WORD IS NOT THE PROBLEM...the problem is her saying this woman has to get a sense of humor about being called names in her own home and the fact that this "DOCTOR" told her to not marry outside her race...

This "doctor" went here...she also went on to the Obama and lastly that word.  Al this combined got her fake to quit.  What a fighter she is!  A real champion of free speech.  Go Palin and Dr. Laura Conhog.

Life is good.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering where she called anyone a ******. She's getting hosed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't.  She only used the word in an academic sense but her apparently unforgivable crime is she said it all the way out instead of using the politically correct euphemism '"n" word' and she said it several times.  Therefore she is a terrible person and must be driven from the airways.
Click to expand...


I work with blacks and they say ****** all day long. Everyone is ******. Hey, what ****** got for lunch today. ****** be late for work. That's all they ever say.


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM?
> 
> Seriously?  Wow.
Click to expand...

 Hey at least marrying a white guy she still has a husband who didn't desert her


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, that's not the issue.  If one uses the word even in an "academic sense" (and, Foxfyre, I am not sure she was), and fails to show the sensitivity required, then Dr. L was wrong.  Those who use it casually are wrong.

Such words demean the user even more than the object.


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still wondering where she called anyone a ******. She's getting hosed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't.  She only used the word in an academic sense but her apparently unforgivable crime is she said it all the way out instead of using the politically correct euphemism '"n" word' and she said it several times.  Therefore she is a terrible person and must be driven from the airways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work with blacks and they say ****** all day long. Everyone is ******. Hey, what ****** got for lunch today. ****** be late for work. That's all they ever say.
Click to expand...


And I work in a business environment that would get them fired if they even hinted at saying that word.  See the difference.

I know pretty much every black person in my business and believe me, they are like me and would never use the word here, at home or around their family's.  Its just not in them.  Same with the Hispanics, Asians and Jews here in their own cirlces...Gays as well.

See how that works?


----------



## Zona

Spoonman said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM?
> 
> Seriously?  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey at least marrying a white guy she still has a husband who didn't desert her
Click to expand...



Great joke there Archie.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, that's not the issue.  If one uses the word even in an "academic sense" (and, Foxfyre, I am not sure she was), and fails to show the sensitivity required, then Dr. L was wrong.  Those who use it casually are wrong.
> 
> Such words demean the user even more than the object.


Hey look, it's the troll.    Pink shirt? Nice touch. It really completetes the sappy image.


----------



## Spoonman

Zona said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't.  She only used the word in an academic sense but her apparently unforgivable crime is she said it all the way out instead of using the politically correct euphemism '"n" word' and she said it several times.  Therefore she is a terrible person and must be driven from the airways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work with blacks and they say ****** all day long. Everyone is ******. Hey, what ****** got for lunch today. ****** be late for work. That's all they ever say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I work in a business environment that would get them fired if they even hinted at saying that word.  See the difference.
> 
> I know pretty much every black person in my business and believe me, they are like me and would never use the word here, at home or around their family's.  Its just not in them.  Same with the Hispanics, Asians and Jews here in their own cirlces...Gays as well.
> 
> See how that works?
Click to expand...


You must work with the Uncle Toms then.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, only a troll like you defends the indefensible.

Use the word knowingly and you are a person of little worth.  Use it unknowingly, you are merely a fool.

Don't like it.  No one of worth cares.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, only a troll like you defends the indefensible.
> 
> Use the word knowingly and you are a person of little worth.  Use it unknowingly, you are merely a fool.
> 
> Don't like it.  No one of worth cares.



What word? ******?  Why can't I say ******?  Is there a law against it? Will I be arrested for saying ******? Will Al Sharpton come down on me for saying ******?


----------



## JakeStarkey

What's wrong?


This.  I don't raise my children around people who lie or cheat or use language like that.

Why?  My children otherwise would play with children who do such thing, they might well marry such children, and then they would have children who acted like that.  And that would be despicable of me to do to my children.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> 
> This.  I don't raise my children around people who lie or cheat or use language like that.
> 
> Why?  My children otherwise would play with children who do such thing, they might well marry such children, and then they would have children who acted like that.  And that would be despicable of me to do to my children.



Dude, Your kids are going to get into school and learn everything you are trying not to teach them.  Hey, if you're lucky you sweet little daughter might end up marrying Mandingo.


----------



## Yukon.

Unfortunately blacks have forgotten their place.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unfortunately defrocked priests have forgottent their place, and it is not to run off to Canada.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My sweet children are all married, all educated, all taxpayers, and all fervent civil righters.  Their children, who are in their teens, are the same way.  They roundly defeated an all-white all-might group in their local community last year.  Son, they eat your kind for breakfast.


----------



## Yukon.

Jake,

Are you Negro ?????


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> My sweet children are all married, all educated, all taxpayers, and all fervent civil righters.  Their children, who are in their teens, are the same way.  They roundly defeated an all-white all-might group in their local community last year.  Son, they eat your kind for breakfast.



Ooooooh tough talk from an internet chump.  Or should I say troll.   You become more obvious with each and every post.  Face it boy, you've been played.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, you obviously don't have what it takes here, and I know you don't in your home town, cowering in your bedroom in your mommy's basement.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, you obviously don't have what it takes here, and I know you don't in your home town, cowering in your bedroom in your mommy's basement.



And once again my point is proven. I should really charge admission for this puppet show I'm putting on.  *pulls another string*


----------



## Spoonman

Speaking of interacial marriages, how is Tiger's making out?


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Zona said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM?
> 
> Seriously?  Wow.
Click to expand...


Well of course that is the case because you have to understand the logic of these rightwing monkeys, when someone or something they value is offended or degraded the offender is the problem, when its someone or something they can care less about[or when they are the ones doing the offending, in fact they've mastered the art making *THEMSELVES* the victims when they're called out for their offending] the victims and the offended have the problem because they're too damn oversensitive and quick to play the victim.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

It's a just word, it wields no power.


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's a just word, it wields no power.



Just like any other name. It only matters if you let it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm sensitive about my manhood, maybe I shouldn't drive a pink car.
> 
> If I have a delicate nose, maybe I shouldn't consider the house by the pig farm.
> 
> This lady caller had race issues.  She married a white guy.  How was pointing out the absurdity of the woman's position wrong?  As a bonus Dr. Laura also pointed out the craziness of everyone, but one race, being able to use a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM?
> 
> Seriously?  Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well of course that is the case because you have to understand the logic of these rightwing monkeys, when someone or something they value is offended or degraded the offender is the problem, when its someone or something they can care less about[or when they are the ones doing the offending, in fact they've mastered the art making *THEMSELVES* the victims when they're called out for their offending] the victims and the offended have the problem because they're too damn oversensitive and quick to play the victim.
Click to expand...


If the race card don't work you play the victim card. You idiots are so fucking predictable.

You are a victim, whitey owns your ass and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Spoonman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a just word, it wields no power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like any other name. It only matters if you let it.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every black person in america would have "race issues" going by your criteria.  If a black person is offended because she is being berated in her own home...SHE HAS THE PROBLEM?
> 
> Seriously?  Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course that is the case because you have to understand the logic of these rightwing monkeys, when someone or something they value is offended or degraded the offender is the problem, when its someone or something they can care less about[or when they are the ones doing the offending, in fact they've mastered the art making *THEMSELVES* the victims when they're called out for their offending] the victims and the offended have the problem because they're too damn oversensitive and quick to play the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the race card don't work you play the victim card. You idiots are so fucking predictable.
> 
> You are a victim, whitey owns your ass and there's nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


Shut your face chimp, I didn't ask for your unintelligent monkey speak.


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a just word, it wields no power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like any other name. It only matters if you let it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

 People can call me wop, dago, guinea all day long. I don't care.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Listen to all the wack righties whining.  So predictable.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course that is the case because you have to understand the logic of these rightwing monkeys, when someone or something they value is offended or degraded the offender is the problem, when its someone or something they can care less about[or when they are the ones doing the offending, in fact they've mastered the art making *THEMSELVES* the victims when they're called out for their offending] the victims and the offended have the problem because they're too damn oversensitive and quick to play the victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the race card don't work you play the victim card. You idiots are so fucking predictable.
> 
> You are a victim, whitey owns your ass and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut your face chimp, I didn't ask for your unintelligent monkey speak.
Click to expand...


Well you see that's the great thing about being a white man in America. I don't need to be asked for my opinion, I can give it any time I please and there ain't shit you can do about it. 

How do you like being owned by a monkey?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Spoonman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like any other name. It only matters if you let it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People can call me wop, dago, guinea all day long. I don't care.
Click to expand...


I hear ya, most people learn the "sticks and stones" phrase as a toddler and let the name-calling roll off 'em like water off a duck's back. And then there's some like the Basshole and Obama that are too thin-skinned.


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> People can call me wop, dago, guinea all day long. I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, most people learn the "sticks and stones" phrase as a toddler and let the name-calling roll off 'em like water off a duck's back. And then there's some like the Basshole and Obama that are too thin-skinned.
Click to expand...


You'd think all of the whippings would have fixed that problem 

We only have problems because people allow them to become problems. Throughout history every group who immigrated here or was brought over as indentured servants has had to face adversity and name calling . The Micks, Krauts, Chinks and so on.  They didn't need political correctness and the whiny crybabies who come with it. They ignored it and did their own thing. Soon it was all forgotten .


----------



## JakeStarkey

You guys are exactly part of the problem why the Dems are gonna win again this fall, but the good thing is that you all are dying off one at a time.  Such a blessing for America.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> *You guys are exactly part of the problem* why the Dems are gonna win again this fall, but the good thing is that you all are dying off one at a time.  Such a blessing for America.



What problem would that be, and be specific.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You have nothing to offer America, Lonestar.  Move along, son.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> You have nothing to offer America, Lonestar.  Move along, son.



Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your concession, son, because you have nothing to offer, you are dying off, and no one is coming along to replace you, the younger folks know that you are stone cold dead walking just not fallen down yet, and, yeah, you are puppets on a string.


----------



## saveliberty

I can't believe people got bent out of shape over Noobie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nah, Spoonman does not bother us, saveliberty -- simply roadkill on the moral road of life.

You don't forgive a pathological killer because he does not know better: you simply put him down.  You don't forgive a pathological racist because he does not know better: you simply beat him down.  You simply put mad animals where they can't infect healthy humans.


----------



## Madeline

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the race card don't work you play the victim card. You idiots are so fucking predictable.
> 
> You are a victim, whitey owns your ass and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your face chimp, I didn't ask for your unintelligent monkey speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see that's the great thing about being a white man in America. I don't need to be asked for my opinion, I can give it any time I please and there ain't shit you can do about it.
> 
> How do you like being owned by a monkey?
Click to expand...


Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> You guys are exactly part of the problem why the Dems are gonna win again this fall, but the good thing is that you all are dying off one at a time.  Such a blessing for America.



Good luck with that pipe dream. Obama is the kiss of death.  He sucks so bad he killed the kennedy legacy


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> Nah, Spoonman does not bother us, saveliberty -- simply roadkill on the moral road of life.
> 
> You don't forgive a pathological killer because he does not know better: you simply put him down.  You don't forgive a pathological racist because he does not know better: you simply beat him down.  You simply put mad animals where they can't infect healthy humans.



Sounds like someone has been butthurt by Spoonman. Do you always get Powned this easily?


----------



## JakeStarkey

iggy pop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are exactly part of the problem why the Dems are gonna win again this fall, but the good thing is that you all are dying off one at a time.  Such a blessing for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that pipe dream. Obama is the kiss of death.  He sucks so bad he killed the kennedy legacy
Click to expand...


iggy pop, when were you released from the lock up?  Nah, you and your ilk aren't even the kiss of death.  Merely the left overs of the breaking of wind. Simply waved away.


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the word '******' is bad enough, treating someone like one is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that word is so disgusting to me I cringe. I even cringe when I see it posted.
> 
> Wondering though how do you treat someone like a n*****??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.
Click to expand...


Which is NOT a license for you to do the same thing, is it now?

If I hear a bunch of Russians, Irish, Germans, Poles, Italians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Swedes, French, etc., use some of the foulest racial insults towards each other, I sure as hell don't walk up and join in....unless I like getting a beating.

Here's the upshot.....DON'T get between families and brothers when they are fighting, being mean or insulting each other unless you are VERY close to that family.  Laura's bullshit about letting others joke about the womans race as some sort of ass backwards acceptance haze is just that...bullshit.  She got called on it, and the sponsors didn't take kindly to her boorish attitude.  That's life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, quit being a punkass, son.  Be somebody of worth, huh?  You can start with self respect in your language.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are exactly part of the problem why the Dems are gonna win again this fall, but the good thing is that you all are dying off one at a time.  Such a blessing for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that pipe dream. Obama is the kiss of death.  He sucks so bad he killed the kennedy legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iggy pop, when were you released from the lock up?  Nah, you and your ilk aren't even the kiss of death.  Merely the left overs of the breaking of wind. Simply waved away.
Click to expand...


The Dumocrats are history.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, quit being a punkass, son.  Be somebody of worth, huh?  You can start with self respect in your language.



So he should use words like punkass?  Who the hell uses punkass?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tell me that in November as we blow another chance and the Dems remain in the majority because of dumbos like you.


----------



## iggy pop

taichiliberal said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that word is so disgusting to me I cringe. I even cringe when I see it posted.
> 
> Wondering though how do you treat someone like a n*****??
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is NOT a license for you to do the same thing, is it now?
> 
> If I hear a bunch of Russians, Irish, Germans, Poles, Italians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Swedes, French, etc., use some of the foulest racial insults towards each other, I sure as hell don't walk up and join in....unless I like getting a beating.
> 
> Here's the upshot.....DON'T get between families and brothers when they are fighting, being mean or insulting each other unless you are VERY close to that family.  Laura's bullshit about letting others joke about the womans race as some sort of ass backwards acceptance haze is just that...bullshit.  She got called on it, and the sponsors didn't take kindly to her boorish attitude.  That's life.
Click to expand...


Pussy.  I say yo ****** all the time.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Madeline said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut your face chimp, I didn't ask for your unintelligent monkey speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see that's the great thing about being a white man in America. I don't need to be asked for my opinion, I can give it any time I please and there ain't shit you can do about it.
> 
> How do you like being owned by a monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
Click to expand...


Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Your concession, son, because you have nothing to offer, you are dying off, and no one is coming along to replace you, the younger folks know that you are stone cold dead walking just not fallen down yet, and, yeah, you are puppets on a string.



No you conceded you stupid fuck. I asked you a direct question and you ran away from it like the coward that you are. But it's par for the course with those of your ilk.


----------



## JakeStarkey

In fact, Maddie is decent enough to be shamed on your behalf, and in fact you have been p'wned on this OP. Only punkass wacks talk that way.  Don't like it, then don't be a punkass.  You have so conceded this OP.  That is the only smart thing you have done here.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> In fact, Maddie is decent enough to be shamed on your behalf, and in fact you have been p'wned on this OP. Only punkass wacks talk that way.  Don't like it, then don't be a punkass.  You have so conceded this OP.  That is the only smart thing you have done here.



Answer the question that you dodged and I'll rethink your concession.


----------



## JakeStarkey

All questions have answered satisfactorily, you have dodged every question thrown at you, you have used terrible demeaning language to yourself and about others.  You have p'wnd yourself. 

Do apologize to Maddie if you are kind of a man.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> All questions have answered satisfactorily, you have dodged every question thrown at you, you have used terrible demeaning language to yourself and about others.  You have p'wnd yourself.
> 
> Do apologize to Maddie if you are kind of a man.



No you never answered my questions you coward.  And who the fuck are you to say anything about demeaning language you punkass fuck! 

I have nothing to apologize for. 

Your concession still stands!


----------



## CountofTuscany

JakeStarkey said:


> Tell me that in November as we blow another chance and the Dems remain in the majority because of dumbos like you.


I think the democrats will remain in power, but only by a slim margine. It will be to their detriment because they really do not any solutions. This will only allow the Republicans to sit back and point more fingers and say I told you so. The Democrats came into office amid tremendous fanfare and failed to deliver. I had great hopes for Obama because he had the potential to unit and introduce change. He has let me down on every front. He has let down the millions who believed in him. Obama was marketed perfectly and that put him in an ideal position to harvest public support for his agenda. But he allowed politics as usual, forgotten promises, reversals of agenda, and partisan politics to tarnish his image. 

The economy will get worse again. Unemployment will continue to rise. Funding for the Healthcare bill will start to hit home and people will realize it is not what they bargained for. The Democrats will be forced to raise taxes for the uncontrolled spending spree they have embarked on with out a firm understanding of how it would all play out.  They threw their chips all in on a bluff and now it is being called.


----------



## Madeline

Lonestar_logic said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see that's the great thing about being a white man in America. I don't need to be asked for my opinion, I can give it any time I please and there ain't shit you can do about it.
> 
> How do you like being owned by a monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
Click to expand...


Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Lonestar_logic said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see that's the great thing about being a white man in America. I don't need to be asked for my opinion, I can give it any time I please and there ain't shit you can do about it.
> 
> How do you like being owned by a monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
Click to expand...


Why are you chimping out and getting emotional with you posts instead of focusing on the OP and staying on topic? Is it that easy to get up in your head and make you ape out?


----------



## Sky Dancer

I've been called a '****** lover'.


----------



## Madeline

Me too, Sky Dancer.  Once, when I was so scared I stabbed the guy.

You do not have to be black to fear/hate/rankle at the word.


----------



## Sky Dancer

It happened when I was fourteen.  I was holding hands with a friend.  It was a devastating experience for both of us.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Madeline said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.
Click to expand...


No problem it was a simple misunderstanding. I guess you realized I was speaking about Bass, Obama deserves some amount of respect simply because of the office he holds, but Bass deserves my disdain. 

I don't like Obama's policies and the direction he's wanting to take this country, he has repeatedly lied to us and is doing his best to destroy this nation. He has divided this country in ways that no other president has done. For the life of me I cannot see how anyone can support him.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you chimping out and getting emotional with you posts instead of focusing on the OP and staying on topic? Is it that easy to get up in your head and make you ape out?
Click to expand...


You're the one to talk about getting emotional and staying on topic, here's you staying on topic.

"Shut your face chimp, I didn't ask for your unintelligent monkey speak."

 You stupid fuck!


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem it was a simple misunderstanding. I guess you realized I was speaking about Bass, Obama deserves some amount of respect simply because of the office he holds, but Bass deserves my disdain.
> 
> I don't like Obama's policies and the direction he's wanting to take this country, he has repeatedly lied to us and is doing his best to destroy this nation. He has divided this country in ways that no other president has done. For the life of me I cannot see how anyone can support him.
Click to expand...


I support the President.  He is holding to his campaign promises.  He is a good man, intelligent, speaks well, is well respected in the world.  He wants the best for our country.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem it was a simple misunderstanding. I guess you realized I was speaking about Bass, Obama deserves some amount of respect simply because of the office he holds, but Bass deserves my disdain.
> 
> I don't like Obama's policies and the direction he's wanting to take this country, he has repeatedly lied to us and is doing his best to destroy this nation. He has divided this country in ways that no other president has done. For the life of me I cannot see how anyone can support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support the President.  He is holding to his campaign promises.  He is a good man, intelligent, speaks well, is well respected in the world.  He wants the best for our country.
Click to expand...


He promised to close Gitmo. He hasn't . 

He promised transparency, it's so trasparent you can't see it. 

He promised to introduce a comprehensive immigration bill his first year, he hasn't. 

He promised report to the American people every year on the State of our Energy Future, he hasn't

He promised to allow imported prescription drugs, he hasn't

He promised to allow five days of public comment before signing bills, he hasn't

He promised tougher rules against revolving door for lobbyists and former officials, he failed.

He promised to reduce earmarks to 1994 levels  (less than $7.8 billion a year) he hasn't

Shall I go on? I can give you about 20 more promises that he hasn't kept.

Obama's approval among Arabs has dropped significantly.  Only 16 percent say they are "hopeful," while 63 percent say they are "discouraged."


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem it was a simple misunderstanding. I guess you realized I was speaking about Bass, Obama deserves some amount of respect simply because of the office he holds, but Bass deserves my disdain.
> 
> I don't like Obama's policies and the direction he's wanting to take this country, he has repeatedly lied to us and is doing his best to destroy this nation. He has divided this country in ways that no other president has done. For the life of me I cannot see how anyone can support him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support the President.  He is holding to his campaign promises.  He is a good man, intelligent, speaks well, is well respected in the world.  He wants the best for our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He promised to close Gitmo. He hasn't .
> 
> He promised transparency, it's so trasparent you can't see it.
> 
> He promised to introduce a comprehensive immigration bill his first year, he hasn't.
> 
> He promised report to the American people every year on the State of our Energy Future, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow imported prescription drugs, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow five days of public comment before signing bills, he hasn't
> 
> He promised tougher rules against revolving door for lobbyists and former officials, he failed.
> 
> He promised to reduce earmarks to 1994 levels  (less than $7.8 billion a year) he hasn't
> 
> Shall I go on? I can give you about 20 more promises that he hasn't kept.
> 
> Obama's approval among Arabs has dropped significantly.  Only 16 percent say they are "hopeful," while 63 percent say they are "discouraged."
Click to expand...


We will just have to disagree my friend,  The President has accomplished the following:

Passing the "largest" economic stimulus bill in American history.
Ordering the closing of Guantanamo Bay military detention facility and abolishing "enhanced interrogation techniques."
Setting a fixed timetable for withdrawing U.S. combat forces from Iraq.
Ordering 21,000 additional troops to Afghanistan and enlisting, with modest new assistance, European allies in a new multi-layered strategy there and in Pakistan, and setting a timetable for a drawdown of our troops. 

"Returning science to its rightful place" by lifting the Bush restrictions on federally funded embryonic stem cell research.
Signing laws to expand children's health insurance (financed by a 61-cent per pack increase in the federal cigarette tax the adviser did not tout).
Signing a law meant to improve the ability of women who allege pay discrimination to sue their employer.
Lifting travel and remittance restrictions for Cuban Americans who seek to travel more frequently to the island and send more US currency to their immediate family.
Appointed the first Latina to the US Supreme Court
signed a law supporting increased financial aid to severely injured war veterans, and their caretakers. 

Banned offshore drilling until parameters for deep well safety procedures are clarified.
Put a hold on Artic oil exploratory digging until environmental impacts are clear. 

Passed health care reform. 
signed a hate crime bill .


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support the President.  He is holding to his campaign promises.  He is a good man, intelligent, speaks well, is well respected in the world.  He wants the best for our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He promised to close Gitmo. He hasn't .
> 
> He promised transparency, it's so trasparent you can't see it.
> 
> He promised to introduce a comprehensive immigration bill his first year, he hasn't.
> 
> He promised report to the American people every year on the State of our Energy Future, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow imported prescription drugs, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow five days of public comment before signing bills, he hasn't
> 
> He promised tougher rules against revolving door for lobbyists and former officials, he failed.
> 
> He promised to reduce earmarks to 1994 levels  (less than $7.8 billion a year) he hasn't
> 
> Shall I go on? I can give you about 20 more promises that he hasn't kept.
> 
> Obama's approval among Arabs has dropped significantly.  Only 16 percent say they are "hopeful," while 63 percent say they are "discouraged."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will just have to disagree my friend,  The President has accomplished the following:
> 
> Passing the "largest" economic stimulus bill in American history.
> Ordering the closing of Guantanamo Bay military detention facility and abolishing "enhanced interrogation techniques."
> Setting a fixed timetable for withdrawing U.S. combat forces from Iraq.
> Ordering 21,000 additional troops to Afghanistan and enlisting, with modest new assistance, European allies in a new multi-layered strategy there and in Pakistan, and setting a timetable for a drawdown of our troops.
> 
> "Returning science to its rightful place" by lifting the Bush restrictions on federally funded embryonic stem cell research.
> Signing laws to expand children's health insurance (financed by a 61-cent per pack increase in the federal cigarette tax the adviser did not tout).
> Signing a law meant to improve the ability of women who allege pay discrimination to sue their employer.
> Lifting travel and remittance restrictions for Cuban Americans who seek to travel more frequently to the island and send more US currency to their immediate family.
> Appointed the first Latina to the US Supreme Court
> signed a law supporting increased financial aid to severely injured war veterans, and their caretakers.
> 
> Banned offshore drilling until parameters for deep well safety procedures are clarified.
> Put a hold on Artic oil exploratory digging until environmental impacts are clear.
> 
> Passed health care reform.
> signed a hate crime bill .
Click to expand...


Are you serious? Banning offshore drilling killed jobs and you're touting that as an accomplishment? Putting a hold on Artic exploration that cold help lead us to energy independence, wow anther great feat.  Gitmo is still open and doing business as usual. 

What left wing site did you get this bullshit from?

Post a link.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He promised to close Gitmo. He hasn't .
> 
> He promised transparency, it's so trasparent you can't see it.
> 
> He promised to introduce a comprehensive immigration bill his first year, he hasn't.
> 
> He promised report to the American people every year on the State of our Energy Future, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow imported prescription drugs, he hasn't
> 
> He promised to allow five days of public comment before signing bills, he hasn't
> 
> He promised tougher rules against revolving door for lobbyists and former officials, he failed.
> 
> He promised to reduce earmarks to 1994 levels  (less than $7.8 billion a year) he hasn't
> 
> Shall I go on? I can give you about 20 more promises that he hasn't kept.
> 
> Obama's approval among Arabs has dropped significantly.  Only 16 percent say they are "hopeful," while 63 percent say they are "discouraged."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will just have to disagree my friend,  The President has accomplished the following:
> 
> Passing the "largest" economic stimulus bill in American history.
> Ordering the closing of Guantanamo Bay military detention facility and abolishing "enhanced interrogation techniques."
> Setting a fixed timetable for withdrawing U.S. combat forces from Iraq.
> Ordering 21,000 additional troops to Afghanistan and enlisting, with modest new assistance, European allies in a new multi-layered strategy there and in Pakistan, and setting a timetable for a drawdown of our troops.
> 
> "Returning science to its rightful place" by lifting the Bush restrictions on federally funded embryonic stem cell research.
> Signing laws to expand children's health insurance (financed by a 61-cent per pack increase in the federal cigarette tax the adviser did not tout).
> Signing a law meant to improve the ability of women who allege pay discrimination to sue their employer.
> Lifting travel and remittance restrictions for Cuban Americans who seek to travel more frequently to the island and send more US currency to their immediate family.
> Appointed the first Latina to the US Supreme Court
> signed a law supporting increased financial aid to severely injured war veterans, and their caretakers.
> 
> Banned offshore drilling until parameters for deep well safety procedures are clarified.
> Put a hold on Artic oil exploratory digging until environmental impacts are clear.
> 
> Passed health care reform.
> signed a hate crime bill .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Banning offshore drilling killed jobs and you're touting that as an accomplishment? Putting a hold on Artic exploration that cold help lead us to energy independence, wow anther great feat.  Gitmo is still open and doing business as usual.
> 
> What left wing site did you get this bullshit from?
> 
> Post a link.
Click to expand...


WikiAnswers - What are Barack Obama's accomplishments as president


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will just have to disagree my friend,  The President has accomplished the following:
> 
> Passing the "largest" economic stimulus bill in American history.
> Ordering the closing of Guantanamo Bay military detention facility and abolishing "enhanced interrogation techniques."
> Setting a fixed timetable for withdrawing U.S. combat forces from Iraq.
> Ordering 21,000 additional troops to Afghanistan and enlisting, with modest new assistance, European allies in a new multi-layered strategy there and in Pakistan, and setting a timetable for a drawdown of our troops.
> 
> "Returning science to its rightful place" by lifting the Bush restrictions on federally funded embryonic stem cell research.
> Signing laws to expand children's health insurance (financed by a 61-cent per pack increase in the federal cigarette tax the adviser did not tout).
> Signing a law meant to improve the ability of women who allege pay discrimination to sue their employer.
> Lifting travel and remittance restrictions for Cuban Americans who seek to travel more frequently to the island and send more US currency to their immediate family.
> Appointed the first Latina to the US Supreme Court
> signed a law supporting increased financial aid to severely injured war veterans, and their caretakers.
> 
> Banned offshore drilling until parameters for deep well safety procedures are clarified.
> Put a hold on Artic oil exploratory digging until environmental impacts are clear.
> 
> Passed health care reform.
> signed a hate crime bill .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Banning offshore drilling killed jobs and you're touting that as an accomplishment? Putting a hold on Artic exploration that cold help lead us to energy independence, wow anther great feat.  Gitmo is still open and doing business as usual.
> 
> What left wing site did you get this bullshit from?
> 
> Post a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WikiAnswers - What are Barack Obama's accomplishments as president
Click to expand...


That's what I thought.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Banning offshore drilling killed jobs and you're touting that as an accomplishment? Putting a hold on Artic exploration that cold help lead us to energy independence, wow anther great feat.  Gitmo is still open and doing business as usual.
> 
> What left wing site did you get this bullshit from?
> 
> Post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WikiAnswers - What are Barack Obama's accomplishments as president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought.
Click to expand...


Wiki answers is left wing?  How so?

Put your thinking cap on.  Are right wing nuts going to make a list of Obama's accomplishments?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All questions have answered satisfactorily, you have dodged every question thrown at you, you have used terrible demeaning language to yourself and about others.  You have p'wnd yourself.
> 
> Do apologize to Maddie if you are kind of a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you never answered my questions you coward.  And who the fuck are you to say anything about demeaning language you punkass fuck!
> 
> I have nothing to apologize for.
> 
> Your concession still stands!
Click to expand...


You have still lost, Lonestar.  Move along, Podjo.  Your questions were all satisfactorily answered, and your language demeans you as well as the object of it.  You are a sorry little man.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CountofTuscany said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that in November as we blow another chance and the Dems remain in the majority because of dumbos like you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the democrats will remain in power, but only by a slim margine. It will be to their detriment because they really do not any solutions. This will only allow the Republicans to sit back and point more fingers and say I told you so. The Democrats came into office amid tremendous fanfare and failed to deliver. I had great hopes for Obama because he had the potential to unit and introduce change. He has let me down on every front. He has let down the millions who believed in him. Obama was marketed perfectly and that put him in an ideal position to harvest public support for his agenda. But he allowed politics as usual, forgotten promises, reversals of agenda, and partisan politics to tarnish his image.
> 
> The economy will get worse again. Unemployment will continue to rise. Funding for the Healthcare bill will start to hit home and people will realize it is not what they bargained for. The Democrats will be forced to raise taxes for the uncontrolled spending spree they have embarked on with out a firm understanding of how it would all play out.  They threw their chips all in on a bluff and now it is being called.
Click to expand...


Much of what you say, I do agree with.  The margins will be more than what you expect.  All of that may be true that you predict.  Much of what you described led to a massive Dem win 1936 because the citizens realized just how much the were screwed by the GOP.  If the GOP does not do a number of things constructively, 2012 may merely be a reprise of 1936.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Madeline said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you, Lonestar.  This was beneath you...or should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say that? The idiot keeps calling folks monkeys and he keeps getting owned, so I thought I'd ask him how it felt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.
Click to expand...


The "monkey" to which he refers is Obama.  The implication is that we are all owned by Obama.  You have not a thing for which to apologize, and much to shake a finger at him for.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Lonestar acts like a chimp: all emotion and screeching.


----------



## Spoonman

Sky Dancer said:


> I've been called a '****** lover'.


You went black and you never came back?


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Lonestar acts like a chimp: all emotion and screeching.



I'm curious Jake, have you reached menopause yet?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> WikiAnswers - What are Barack Obama's accomplishments as president
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wiki answers is left wing?  How so?
> 
> Put your thinking cap on.  Are right wing nuts going to make a list of Obama's accomplishments?
Click to expand...


I never said it was left wing, however it's not a reliable source. One example is that Gitmo is still open for business and wikianswers claimed it was a promise kept.  And I'm sure if I took the time I could shoot down many more of the supposed accomplishments. I mean do you honestly think that banning offhsore drilling which is killing jobs is an accomplishment?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, being racialist as you are is simply unAmerican.  What American values do you support?


----------



## Spoonman

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe I read your post wrong, Lonestar.  I thought you referred to Obama, because he is black.  If not, my apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem it was a simple misunderstanding. I guess you realized I was speaking about Bass, Obama deserves some amount of respect simply because of the office he holds, but Bass deserves my disdain.
> 
> I don't like Obama's policies and the direction he's wanting to take this country, he has repeatedly lied to us and is doing his best to destroy this nation. He has divided this country in ways that no other president has done. For the life of me I cannot see how anyone can support him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support the President.  He is holding to his campaign promises.  He is a good man, intelligent, speaks well, is well respected in the world.  He wants the best for our country.
Click to expand...


I like you Sky Dancer. But honestly, IMO,  This post only works if it is accompanied by a laugh track.   Obama is the worst president we've ever had in office.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, Obama is so much better in so many ways than Reagan or Bush the Younger.  You are so foolish on this one.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, being racialist as you are is simply unAmerican.  What American values to you support?



There gors the Lib with the unAmerican comments again.  What does the Liberal Hanbook have a list of stock questions you slapnutz ask? You're like a bunch of Moonies.  Reprogramed zombies.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, Obama is so much better in so many ways than Reagan or Bush the Younger.  You are so foolish on this one.



The only thing Obama will have on Reagan or Bush Jr is that he will be out in one term.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying that word is so disgusting to me I cringe. I even cringe when I see it posted.
> 
> Wondering though how do you treat someone like a n*****??
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is NOT a license for you to do the same thing, is it now?
> 
> If I hear a bunch of Russians, Irish, Germans, Poles, Italians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Swedes, French, etc., use some of the foulest racial insults towards each other, I sure as hell don't walk up and join in....unless I like getting a beating.
> 
> Here's the upshot.....DON'T get between families and brothers when they are fighting, being mean or insulting each other unless you are VERY close to that family.  Laura's bullshit about letting others joke about the womans race as some sort of ass backwards acceptance haze is just that...bullshit.  She got called on it, and the sponsors didn't take kindly to her boorish attitude.  That's life.
Click to expand...


Sure it is. And I do it all the time. Don't like it?  Too bad. I don't really care.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman, you are not a conservative any more than I am a lib.  You are a far right reactionary loon who is going to have his bubble popped this November. Yes, racialism is unAmerican, and every centrist and conservative does know that.  You are such a sad little spoon.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman, you are not a conservative any more than I am a lib.  You are a far right reactionary loon who is going to have his bubble popped this November. Yes, racialism is unAmerican, and every centrist and conservative does know that.  You are such a sad little spoon.



No, I agree with the Counts assesment. The libs majority will be cut. Lunatic left ideals will at least be curtailed. In the meantime the failures of Obama's first two years will start coming home to roost. Stimulus money starts to tun out. All the jobs he's been floating with tax payer dollars run out of funding. Unemployment rises. Obama's smoke screen is going to come back to bite his black ass. He just fronted another $24 billion as a stopgap to keep teachers employed through the elections. More smoke. Wher does the funding come from after that? The dems are going to have to own up to failure after failure. 2012 will wipe them out completely.


----------



## Spoonman

CountofTuscany said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that in November as we blow another chance and the Dems remain in the majority because of dumbos like you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the democrats will remain in power, but only by a slim margine. It will be to their detriment because they really do not any solutions. This will only allow the Republicans to sit back and point more fingers and say I told you so. The Democrats came into office amid tremendous fanfare and failed to deliver. I had great hopes for Obama because he had the potential to unit and introduce change. He has let me down on every front. He has let down the millions who believed in him. Obama was marketed perfectly and that put him in an ideal position to harvest public support for his agenda. But he allowed politics as usual, forgotten promises, reversals of agenda, and partisan politics to tarnish his image.
> 
> The economy will get worse again. Unemployment will continue to rise. Funding for the Healthcare bill will start to hit home and people will realize it is not what they bargained for. The Democrats will be forced to raise taxes for the uncontrolled spending spree they have embarked on with out a firm understanding of how it would all play out.  They threw their chips all in on a bluff and now it is being called.
Click to expand...

This is where it's at. This is exactly the path we will head down.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Just like 1936 if the GOP doesn't come up with something positive, and nothing like that is happening.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki answers is left wing?  How so?
> 
> Put your thinking cap on.  Are right wing nuts going to make a list of Obama's accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said it was left wing, however it's not a reliable source. One example is that Gitmo is still open for business and wikianswers claimed it was a promise kept.  And I'm sure if I took the time I could shoot down many more of the supposed accomplishments. I mean do you honestly think that banning offhsore drilling which is killing jobs is an accomplishment?
Click to expand...


It is a promise kept.  They don't know what the hell to do with the prisoners they have.  They need to transfer them to other facility.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Just like 1936 if the GOP doesn't come up with something positive, and nothing like that is happening.



Only totally different. FDR had a war raging around him where he could actually sell weapons, equipment and ammunition to other nations.  Now it's all a drain on us. The fact that you would even compare 1936 to today shows how completely out of touch with reality you are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki answers is left wing?  How so?
> 
> Put your thinking cap on.  Are right wing nuts going to make a list of Obama's accomplishments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was left wing, however it's not a reliable source. One example is that Gitmo is still open for business and wikianswers claimed it was a promise kept.  And I'm sure if I took the time I could shoot down many more of the supposed accomplishments. I mean do you honestly think that banning offhsore drilling which is killing jobs is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a promise kept.  They don't know what the hell to do with the prisoners they have.  They need to transfer them to other facility.
Click to expand...


He pledged to close Gitmo, it's not closed. So how the hell can you say it's a promise kept and at the same time acknowledge that it's still open? 

Status unchanged for Gitmo detainee, despite pledges

Exclusive: Obama's pledge to close down Guantanamo is *'not even close'*

Oh and nice dodge on my question about the drilling ban.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was left wing, however it's not a reliable source. One example is that Gitmo is still open for business and wikianswers claimed it was a promise kept.  And I'm sure if I took the time I could shoot down many more of the supposed accomplishments. I mean do you honestly think that banning offhsore drilling which is killing jobs is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a promise kept.  They don't know what the hell to do with the prisoners they have.  They need to transfer them to other facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He pledged to close Gitmo, it's not closed. So how the hell can you say it's a promise kept and at the same time acknowledge that it's still open?
> 
> Status unchanged for Gitmo detainee, despite pledges
> 
> Exclusive: Obama's pledge to close down Guantanamo is *'not even close'*
> 
> Oh and nice dodge on my question about the drilling ban.
Click to expand...


He's working on it.  He's pledged to close it and he will.

I'm not dodging your question about the drilling ban, I have no personal opinon about it.


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was left wing, however it's not a reliable source. One example is that Gitmo is still open for business and wikianswers claimed it was a promise kept.  And I'm sure if I took the time I could shoot down many more of the supposed accomplishments. I mean do you honestly think that banning offhsore drilling which is killing jobs is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a promise kept.  They don't know what the hell to do with the prisoners they have.  They need to transfer them to other facility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He pledged to close Gitmo, it's not closed. So how the hell can you say it's a promise kept and at the same time acknowledge that it's still open?
> 
> Status unchanged for Gitmo detainee, despite pledges
> 
> Exclusive: Obama's pledge to close down Guantanamo is *'not even close'*
> 
> Oh and nice dodge on my question about the drilling ban.
Click to expand...


It's called spin.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a promise kept.  They don't know what the hell to do with the prisoners they have.  They need to transfer them to other facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pledged to close Gitmo, it's not closed. So how the hell can you say it's a promise kept and at the same time acknowledge that it's still open?
> 
> Status unchanged for Gitmo detainee, despite pledges
> 
> Exclusive: Obama's pledge to close down Guantanamo is *'not even close'*
> 
> Oh and nice dodge on my question about the drilling ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's working on it.  He's pledged to close it and he will.
> 
> I'm not dodging your question about the drilling ban, I have no personal opinon about it.
Click to expand...


Fimally you admit it's not a kept promise. That wasn't that hard, now was it?

You noted the drilling ban as an accomplishment. So tell me what exactly did he accomplish other than killing jobs?


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He pledged to close Gitmo, it's not closed. So how the hell can you say it's a promise kept and at the same time acknowledge that it's still open?
> 
> Status unchanged for Gitmo detainee, despite pledges
> 
> Exclusive: Obama's pledge to close down Guantanamo is *'not even close'*
> 
> Oh and nice dodge on my question about the drilling ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's working on it.  He's pledged to close it and he will.
> 
> I'm not dodging your question about the drilling ban, I have no personal opinon about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fimally you admit it's not a kept promise. That wasn't that hard, now was it?
> 
> You noted the drilling ban as an accomplishment. So tell me what exactly did he accomplish other than killing jobs?
Click to expand...


Actually the drilling ban wasn't accomplished and is off the table now.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like 1936 if the GOP doesn't come up with something positive, and nothing like that is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only totally different. FDR had a war raging around him where he could actually sell weapons, equipment and ammunition to other nations.  Now it's all a drain on us. The fact that you would even compare 1936 to today shows how completely out of touch with reality you are.
Click to expand...


War?  Italy in Ethiopia?  Don't tell me that is what you are referring to?   And you are ignoring the GOP has nothing positive to offer in the way of leaders, platforms, and apologies.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Spoonman said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's working on it.  He's pledged to close it and he will.
> 
> I'm not dodging your question about the drilling ban, I have no personal opinon about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fimally you admit it's not a kept promise. That wasn't that hard, now was it?
> 
> You noted the drilling ban as an accomplishment. So tell me what exactly did he accomplish other than killing jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the drilling ban wasn't accomplished and is off the table now.
Click to expand...


I beg to differ, I'm in the oil industry and I can tell you that the moratorium is very much in place. The White House may end the ban earlier than the NOV. 30th deadline but I haven't heard anything concrete as of late. So where are you getting your news?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, Lonestar, I bet the long hours as you fill up vehicles at the filling station gives you the opportunity to do some quality thinking.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, Lonestar, I bet the long hours as you fill up vehicles at the filling station gives you the opportunity to do some quality thinking.



There are no full service stations in Texas, you have to fill your own tank. And please fill up often, it keeps me in business.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I know several full service stations, son, and so do you.  I love it when you lie because you are not smart enough evah to get away with it.

Full-service gas station is pumping once more

Ron Driver speaks with Helga Ray during a full-service gas stop Monday at Woody&#8217;s Exxon station on Texas Boulevard. After closing and undergoing new ownership and renovation, the ...

www.texarkanagazette.com/news/localnews/2009/03/03/full-service-gas-station-is-pumping... · Cached pageDallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX
... We're On The Driver's Side Gas Station Convenience, Quality Fuel, Products You Can Trust. Visit Chevron. Welcome to Chevron Carsville Texas Gas Stations Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service, Car ...

Dallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX · Cached pageWhat full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas ...
What full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas? ChaCha has the answer: There are not any gas stations that are showing as full serv...

www.chacha.com/.../what-full-service-gas-station-is-open-on-sunday-in-wichita-falls-texas · Cached pageFilling station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Number of petrol ... · History of filling ... · A typical filling station
A petrol station, filling station, gas station, fueling station, service station, ... states like Oklahoma and Texas. In ... "Full-service gas stations". in Lurie, Maxine N.; Mappen ...

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filling_station · Cached pageBeaumont gas stations and service stations | Find gas stations and ...
Service Station Software; Software To Manage Accounting, Fuel Inventory, Prices & More. See DEMO. www.DataMaxGroup.com; Texas Gas Stations; Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service ...

yp.kfdm.com/beaumont+tx/gas+stations+and+service+stations.zq.html · Cached pageGas Stations in Lubbock, TX - People Search | Yellow Pages | White Pages | Reverse Phone Lookup
... Eleven, 7-Eleven, Alexander's Fuel & Service, Allsups, . Search for directory listings, phone numbers, maps, directions for Gas Stations in Lubbock, TX, lubbock Gas Stations on www ...

lubbock-tx.addresses.com/city/gasstations/Lubbock-Texas-TX-25.html · Cached pageDallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas
Gas Station for Sale Duncanville, Texas Full Service Car Wash with Mini Lube , Very profitable with great ... most heavily trafficked marketplace for Dallas County, TX Gas Stations and ...

Dallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas · Cached pageHunter's Station - Brownwood Texas
Full service gas station in Bronwwood Texas ... Welcome to Hunter's Station! Please come visit us at: 1519 Austin Ave. Brownwood, TX


----------



## Lonestar_logic

JakeStarkey said:


> I know several full service stations, son, and so do you.  I love it when you lie because you are not smart enough evah to get away with it.
> 
> Full-service gas station is pumping once more
> 
> Ron Driver speaks with Helga Ray during a full-service gas stop Monday at Woodys Exxon station on Texas Boulevard. After closing and undergoing new ownership and renovation, the ...
> 
> www.texarkanagazette.com/news/localnews/2009/03/03/full-service-gas-station-is-pumping... · Cached pageDallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX
> ... We're On The Driver's Side Gas Station Convenience, Quality Fuel, Products You Can Trust. Visit Chevron. Welcome to Chevron Carsville Texas Gas Stations Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service, Car ...
> 
> Dallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX · Cached pageWhat full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas ...
> What full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas? ChaCha has the answer: There are not any gas stations that are showing as full serv...
> 
> www.chacha.com/.../what-full-service-gas-station-is-open-on-sunday-in-wichita-falls-texas · Cached pageFilling station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Number of petrol ... · History of filling ... · A typical filling station
> A petrol station, filling station, gas station, fueling station, service station, ... states like Oklahoma and Texas. In ... "Full-service gas stations". in Lurie, Maxine N.; Mappen ...
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filling_station · Cached pageBeaumont gas stations and service stations | Find gas stations and ...
> Service Station Software; Software To Manage Accounting, Fuel Inventory, Prices & More. See DEMO. www.DataMaxGroup.com; Texas Gas Stations; Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service ...
> 
> yp.kfdm.com/beaumont+tx/gas+stations+and+service+stations.zq.html · Cached pageGas Stations in Lubbock, TX - People Search | Yellow Pages | White Pages | Reverse Phone Lookup
> ... Eleven, 7-Eleven, Alexander's Fuel & Service, Allsups, . Search for directory listings, phone numbers, maps, directions for Gas Stations in Lubbock, TX, lubbock Gas Stations on www ...
> 
> lubbock-tx.addresses.com/city/gasstations/Lubbock-Texas-TX-25.html · Cached pageDallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas
> Gas Station for Sale Duncanville, Texas Full Service Car Wash with Mini Lube , Very profitable with great ... most heavily trafficked marketplace for Dallas County, TX Gas Stations and ...
> 
> Dallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas · Cached pageHunter's Station - Brownwood Texas
> Full service gas station in Bronwwood Texas ... Welcome to Hunter's Station! Please come visit us at: 1519 Austin Ave. Brownwood, TX



Go to one one those places and see who pumps your gas.


----------



## sitarro

Lonestar_logic said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Lonestar, I bet the long hours as you fill up vehicles at the filling station gives you the opportunity to do some quality thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no full service stations in Texas, you have to fill your own tank. And please fill up often, it keeps me in business.
Click to expand...


Hey Lonestar, have you ever had to get fuel in New Jersey? They will not let you pump your own gasoline, you have to wait for some clown to mosey on over to your car and eventually get it in your tank......... not full service by any stretch of the imagination, just another government mandate. I guess they figure that Northerners can't be trusted to fill their own car correctly.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like 1936 if the GOP doesn't come up with something positive, and nothing like that is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only totally different. FDR had a war raging around him where he could actually sell weapons, equipment and ammunition to other nations.  Now it's all a drain on us. The fact that you would even compare 1936 to today shows how completely out of touch with reality you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War?  Italy in Ethiopia?  Don't tell me that is what you are referring to?   And you are ignoring the GOP has nothing positive to offer in the way of leaders, platforms, and apologies.
Click to expand...


Obama and the Democrats are so bad they don't even need to offer anything up.  Again you miss the point.  This is nothing like 1936. Nothing at all.  Republicans would only stand to lose by gaining too much this fall.  Count nailed it. The Republicans know it too. Who ever is in control for the next to years is going to get hammered because Obama's plan was only to create a smokescreen and give the appearance of economic recovery long enough to secure the 2010 midterms. He fell way short of his objective. And there will be hell to pay for it. Without the war FDR  would have been out after his second term. Economic recovery was driven by the war. The Democrats had no plan to fix it.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> I know several full service stations, son, and so do you.  I love it when you lie because you are not smart enough evah to get away with it.
> 
> Full-service gas station is pumping once more
> 
> Ron Driver speaks with Helga Ray during a full-service gas stop Monday at Woodys Exxon station on Texas Boulevard. After closing and undergoing new ownership and renovation, the ...
> 
> www.texarkanagazette.com/news/localnews/2009/03/03/full-service-gas-station-is-pumping... · Cached pageDallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX
> ... We're On The Driver's Side Gas Station Convenience, Quality Fuel, Products You Can Trust. Visit Chevron. Welcome to Chevron Carsville Texas Gas Stations Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service, Car ...
> 
> Dallas, TX gas stations | Find gas stations in Dallas, TX · Cached pageWhat full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas ...
> What full service gas station is open on Sunday in Wichita falls Texas? ChaCha has the answer: There are not any gas stations that are showing as full serv...
> 
> www.chacha.com/.../what-full-service-gas-station-is-open-on-sunday-in-wichita-falls-texas · Cached pageFilling station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Number of petrol ... · History of filling ... · A typical filling station
> A petrol station, filling station, gas station, fueling station, service station, ... states like Oklahoma and Texas. In ... "Full-service gas stations". in Lurie, Maxine N.; Mappen ...
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filling_station · Cached pageBeaumont gas stations and service stations | Find gas stations and ...
> Service Station Software; Software To Manage Accounting, Fuel Inventory, Prices & More. See DEMO. www.DataMaxGroup.com; Texas Gas Stations; Find Texas Gas Stations - 24 Hour, Full Service ...
> 
> yp.kfdm.com/beaumont+tx/gas+stations+and+service+stations.zq.html · Cached pageGas Stations in Lubbock, TX - People Search | Yellow Pages | White Pages | Reverse Phone Lookup
> ... Eleven, 7-Eleven, Alexander's Fuel & Service, Allsups, . Search for directory listings, phone numbers, maps, directions for Gas Stations in Lubbock, TX, lubbock Gas Stations on www ...
> 
> lubbock-tx.addresses.com/city/gasstations/Lubbock-Texas-TX-25.html · Cached pageDallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas
> Gas Station for Sale Duncanville, Texas Full Service Car Wash with Mini Lube , Very profitable with great ... most heavily trafficked marketplace for Dallas County, TX Gas Stations and ...
> 
> Dallas County Gas Stations For Sale - Dallas Texas · Cached pageHunter's Station - Brownwood Texas
> Full service gas station in Bronwwood Texas ... Welcome to Hunter's Station! Please come visit us at: 1519 Austin Ave. Brownwood, TX



Not in Texas you don't. So give up the Lib spin will you Jakey?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

sitarro said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Lonestar, I bet the long hours as you fill up vehicles at the filling station gives you the opportunity to do some quality thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no full service stations in Texas, you have to fill your own tank. And please fill up often, it keeps me in business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Lonestar, have you ever had to get fuel in New Jersey? They will not let you pump your own gasoline, you have to wait for some clown to mosey on over to your car and eventually get it in your tank......... not full service by any stretch of the imagination, just another government mandate. I guess they figure that Northerners can't be trusted to fill their own car correctly.
Click to expand...


No not in New Jersey, but I know it's that same way in Oregon.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no full service stations in Texas, you have to fill your own tank. And please fill up often, it keeps me in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lonestar, have you ever had to get fuel in New Jersey? They will not let you pump your own gasoline, you have to wait for some clown to mosey on over to your car and eventually get it in your tank......... not full service by any stretch of the imagination, just another government mandate. I guess they figure that Northerners can't be trusted to fill their own car correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not in New Jersey, but I know it's that same way in Oregon.
Click to expand...


Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.


----------



## Spoonman

Gas in NJ is cheap. About $.40 - $.45 less a gallon then by me. We went to the NJ beaches over the summer. Filled up before we crossed back over the border.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lonestar, have you ever had to get fuel in New Jersey? They will not let you pump your own gasoline, you have to wait for some clown to mosey on over to your car and eventually get it in your tank......... not full service by any stretch of the imagination, just another government mandate. I guess they figure that Northerners can't be trusted to fill their own car correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not in New Jersey, but I know it's that same way in Oregon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.
Click to expand...


Well I remember that in some places (when full service stations were everywhere) they had a full service side and a self service side and the self service side was 15 cents less a gallon. And most everyone sought out self service places and that pretty much phased out full service stations. If there are stations in Texas that are going back to full service, I don't see how could  last because I can't see how they could compete with self service in gasoline prices. 

I do understand where you're coming from and it does tend to be a hassle in inclement weather.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lonestar, have you ever had to get fuel in New Jersey? They will not let you pump your own gasoline, you have to wait for some clown to mosey on over to your car and eventually get it in your tank......... not full service by any stretch of the imagination, just another government mandate. I guess they figure that Northerners can't be trusted to fill their own car correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not in New Jersey, but I know it's that same way in Oregon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.
Click to expand...


Just what kind of desert do you live in?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Spoonman said:


> Gas in NJ is cheap. About $.40 - $.45 less a gallon then by me. We went to the NJ beaches over the summer. Filled up before we crossed back over the border.



Average cost per gallon here is about $2.50 for regular. $2.75 for premium and $280 for diesel.


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gas in NJ is cheap. About $.40 - $.45 less a gallon then by me. We went to the NJ beaches over the summer. Filled up before we crossed back over the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average cost per gallon here is about $2.50 for regular. $2.75 for premium and $280 for diesel.
Click to expand...


That was about what it was in NJ. We were around $2.90,  $3.25 and $3.35 respectively at the same time.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not in New Jersey, but I know it's that same way in Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I remember that in some places (when full service stations were everywhere) they had a full service side and a self service side and the self service side was 15 cents less a gallon. And most everyone sought out self service places and that pretty much phased out full service stations. If there are stations in Texas that are going back to full service, I don't see how could  last because I can't see how they could compete with self service in gasoline prices.
> 
> I do understand where you're coming from and it does tend to be a hassle in inclement weather.
Click to expand...


It's all relative to context actually.  Kinda like racist words  

When people want to be pampered, want to have their oil and tires checked and their windshield washer fluid refilled, and their windshield washed and their gas pumped while they sit relaxed in the car, they don't really care if the gas costs a little more.  They're happy with the value received.  But when they're in a hurry or in a cash flow crunch, that 15 cents a gallon is a big deal and they would resent being denied the option to save it.

And in the world of political correctness, the 'n' word is used by people they like or who have the proper politics, it's A-okay.   But out of that context, regardless of intent, the 'n' word is apparently so traumatic and emotionally destructive that anyone who uses it must be severely punished.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I remember that in some places (when full service stations were everywhere) they had a full service side and a self service side and the self service side was 15 cents less a gallon. And most everyone sought out self service places and that pretty much phased out full service stations. If there are stations in Texas that are going back to full service, I don't see how could  last because I can't see how they could compete with self service in gasoline prices.
> 
> I do understand where you're coming from and it does tend to be a hassle in inclement weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative to context actually.  Kinda like racist words
> 
> When people want to be pampered, want to have their oil and tires checked and their windshield washer fluid refilled, and their windshield washed and their gas pumped while they sit relaxed in the car, they don't really care if the gas costs a little more.  They're happy with the value received.  But when they're in a hurry or in a cash flow crunch, that 15 cents a gallon is a big deal and they would resent being denied the option to save it.
> 
> And in the world of political correctness, the 'n' word is used by people they like or who have the proper politics, it's A-okay.   But out of that context, regardless of intent, the 'n' word is apparently so traumatic and emotionally destructive that anyone who uses it must be severely punished.
Click to expand...


I was called a punkass here and no one came to my defense. I was traumatized and emotionally scared.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well speaking as a woman, when the wind is gusting to 50 mph, it's colder than a witch's elbow, and the sleet pellets feel like razor blades hitting your skin, I've questioned the motives of whoever decided pumping your own gas was a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I remember that in some places (when full service stations were everywhere) they had a full service side and a self service side and the self service side was 15 cents less a gallon. And most everyone sought out self service places and that pretty much phased out full service stations. If there are stations in Texas that are going back to full service, I don't see how could  last because I can't see how they could compete with self service in gasoline prices.
> 
> I do understand where you're coming from and it does tend to be a hassle in inclement weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative to context actually.  Kinda like racist words
> 
> When people want to be pampered, want to have their oil and tires checked and their windshield washer fluid refilled, and their windshield washed and their gas pumped while they sit relaxed in the car, they don't really care if the gas costs a little more.  They're happy with the value received.  But when they're in a hurry or in a cash flow crunch, that 15 cents a gallon is a big deal and they would resent being denied the option to save it.
> 
> And in the world of political correctness, the 'n' word is used by people they like or who have the proper politics, it's A-okay.   But out of that context, regardless of intent, the 'n' word is apparently so traumatic and emotionally destructive that anyone who uses it must be severely punished.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but I don't buy that the n-word so traumatic and emotionally destructive, if it were then blacks wouldn't use it as an endearment. The n- word is no more traumatic or destructive to blacks as "cracker" is to whites.  

Growing up in Texas it was used quite often by blacks and whites alike and it wasn't in a pejorative manner, it was simply a description.

1885 illustration from Mark Twain's The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. notice the title.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> I was called a punkass here and no one came to my defense. I was traumatized and emotionally scared.



Well sh*t.  What can I say.  You just don't have the right credentials to be wounded or offended I guess.  

And Lonestar, I don't buy the 'wounded and offended' gig either though I think the word is ugly, it bothers me when anytbody uses it, and I would not use it.  But as long as it is condoned for some to use in almost any context you can think of, nobody can sell me the notion that it is literally damaging or hurtful if somebody like Dr. Laura uses it.

But then I'm pretty anti-political correctness about almost everything these days.  So I might not be the best judge.


----------



## saveliberty

Friggen Noobie!  I've been here less than a year, so I'm still a Noobie right?  So Spoonman and I can call each other Noobies.  It is an insult if you older posters call us that though.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was called a punkass here and no one came to my defense. I was traumatized and emotionally scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sh*t.  What can I say.  You just don't have the right credentials to be wounded or offended I guess.
> 
> And Lonestar, I don't buy the 'wounded and offended' gig either though I think the word is ugly, it bothers me when anytbody uses it, and I would not use it.  But as long as it is condoned for some to use in almost any context you can think of, nobody can sell me the notion that it is literally damaging or hurtful if somebody like Dr. Laura uses it.
> 
> But then I'm pretty anti-political correctness about almost everything these days.  So I might not be the best judge.
Click to expand...


This morning I had to go out on the road because one of the crews reported a job was going to take longer than the work time estimate we had put in.  I used to supervise these crews.  When I showed up I was hit with stuff like Hey you here to buy a ****** a cup of coffee. You back to doing ****** work.  To them it's a word. It may have once meant something derogatory, but now it's part of their vocabulary.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was called a punkass here and no one came to my defense. I was traumatized and emotionally scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sh*t.  What can I say.  You just don't have the right credentials to be wounded or offended I guess.
> 
> And Lonestar, I don't buy the 'wounded and offended' gig either though I think the word is ugly, it bothers me when anytbody uses it, and I would not use it.  But as long as it is condoned for some to use in almost any context you can think of, nobody can sell me the notion that it is literally damaging or hurtful if somebody like Dr. Laura uses it.
> 
> But then I'm pretty anti-political correctness about almost everything these days.  So I might not be the best judge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This morning I had to go out on the road because one of the crews reported a job was going to take longer than the work time estimate we had put in.  I used to supervise these crews.  When I showed up I was hit with stuff like Hey you here to buy a ****** a cup of coffee. You back to doing ****** work.  To them it's a word. It may have once meant something derogatory, but now it's part of their vocabulary.
Click to expand...


And again while I won't use the word and don't like to hear it, what you are describing is the very best solution to the whole problem.   When folks start admitting that the black rappers, etc. are using the word in an often non derogatory manner, and get over their own racism in refusing to let anybody BUT black rappers, etc. use the word in a non derogatory manner, the word assumes a definition much different than it once was.  And it loses its power to hurt or offend.   And when that happens, the problem really is solved.


----------



## taichiliberal

iggy pop said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is NOT a license for you to do the same thing, is it now?
> 
> If I hear a bunch of Russians, Irish, Germans, Poles, Italians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Swedes, French, etc., use some of the foulest racial insults towards each other, I sure as hell don't walk up and join in....unless I like getting a beating.
> 
> Here's the upshot.....DON'T get between families and brothers when they are fighting, being mean or insulting each other unless you are VERY close to that family.  Laura's bullshit about letting others joke about the womans race as some sort of ass backwards acceptance haze is just that...bullshit.  She got called on it, and the sponsors didn't take kindly to her boorish attitude.  That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pussy.  I say yo ****** all the time.
Click to expand...


That's YOUR business among YOUR friends and acquaintences.   If you come up to me or are in my company and use that word and I don't know you, you get ONE warning.  Any further transgression and you get to find out how good your health insurance really is.  I'm not alone in this, as any rational black person will tell you the same.  No rational person accepts insults from strangers just to make the stranger feel comfortable.  Period.

Bottom line:  Laura's callous and boorish bullshit was rightly called on.  TFB for her or her bigoted supporters.


----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work with a bunch of black guys. That's all I hear all day long, ****** this, ****** that. I have to hear it easily 50 times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is NOT a license for you to do the same thing, is it now?
> 
> If I hear a bunch of Russians, Irish, Germans, Poles, Italians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans, Swedes, French, etc., use some of the foulest racial insults towards each other, I sure as hell don't walk up and join in....unless I like getting a beating.
> 
> Here's the upshot.....DON'T get between families and brothers when they are fighting, being mean or insulting each other unless you are VERY close to that family.  Laura's bullshit about letting others joke about the womans race as some sort of ass backwards acceptance haze is just that...bullshit.  She got called on it, and the sponsors didn't take kindly to her boorish attitude.  That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is. And I do it all the time. Don't like it?  Too bad. I don't really care.
Click to expand...


Your insipid stubborness and avoidance of the points I made does not validate your assertion.

It's not about what YOU care about when you use language that insults others.  Obviously, you do this among people who you consider friends or in an environment where you feel safe.  I've met jokers like you before......and when they get cute with dropping the N word I give them one warning, as they don't know me.  If they do it again, then they get to find out if their health insurance is really up to par.

I'm not unique....many other black folk are the same.....hell, NO rational person accepts an insult to get along/fit in or make abuser feel comfortable.

So again, Laura got nailed for being a callous boor.  TFB is she or her supporters don't like it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman's lack of rationality on this point clearly delineates the issue: people who use such language, and then defend it, have nothing to add to American society.  We simply dismiss them from the classroom, from the work place, from juries, from the society of decent men and women who adhere to Constitutional principles.

The Spoonmans of the world can be ignored and isolated.  They eventually will die out and be forgotten.


----------



## iggy pop

There is no excuses for the use of the N word in this day and age.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8NrGCviN4]YouTube - Charlie Murphy's True Hollywood Stories - Rick James Part 2[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL

Fuck yo couch nigga!


----------



## iggy pop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vNzz2VMWac]YouTube - ****** Hatin Me[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTIklFsMjjU]YouTube - Boss ******[/ame]


----------



## iggy pop

you can't make this stuff up  lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-19ioGniZ88]YouTube - Japan ****** Family tokyo breakfast[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey

None of that excuses your poor behavior.

You know better.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> None of that excuses your poor behavior.
> 
> You know better.


 Lighten up Francis.  You suck at this.


----------



## Big Black Dog

You can't say that "N" word in public unless you are one.  It's trendy.  Just ask Chris Rock.


----------



## iggy pop

Count Dracula said:


> You can't say that "N" word in public unless you are one.  It's trendy.  Just ask Chris Rock.



Love his how to avoid a beating.


----------



## Cal

Deflect. Rinse. Repeat.
I don't appriciate when Chris Rock says the word, and I don't appriciate when dumbass quitter Laura does either. 
It doesn't matter who says it. It's wrong. Period. Kaput. Now stop using other people to excuse your stupid shit.


----------



## iggy pop

YoungLefty said:


> Deflect. Rinse. Repeat.
> I don't appriciate when Chris Rock says the word, and I don't appriciate when dumbass quitter Laura does either.
> It doesn't matter who says it. It's wrong. Period. Kaput. Now stop using other people to excuse your stupid shit.



OK, I just say it on my own.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You losers are making me laugh at your immaturity.

Talking like that reveals your lack of character.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> You losers are making me laugh at your immaturity.
> 
> Talking like that reveals your lack of character.



Sure thing Mr High and Mighty.  Get an original troll will you.  Hey let me ask you this. When Spoon suggested your daughter might marry a homeboy you were awefully quick to remark that your daughters were grown and securely maried white.  A little bit of a parnoid slip there? I think so. Not the reaction of the tollerant man you try to make yourself out to be. Yours was the reaction of a man who was a little too quick to reassure us that would never happen to you. You weren't even going to allow us to suggest that indignation be bestowed upon you. Now Jake, if you are going to run a troll you have to live it and breath it. You have to really understand the charater you are going to portray. You don't. You play a dime store liberal and you do a shitty job at that. You are only here to insight confrontation. To outrage a right wing conservative. But you're transparent. It doesn't work.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Iggy, my man, you live under the bridge with the other trolls.

You out yourself with your choice of language.  It reflects what you are: a low character of little self worth.  You can change if you want, but I suspect you won't.

Don't ever expect to get a pass on this drivel of you and your pals.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> Iggy, my man, you live under the bridge with the other trolls.
> 
> You out yourself with your choice of language.  It reflects what you are: a low character of little self worth.  You can change if you want, but I suspect you want.
> 
> Don't ever expect to get a pass on this drivel of you and your pals.



You're busted dude. Wide open.  Tweaking you into exposing yourself was a cakewalk. Now run along. You bore us.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You all exposed yourselves as trolls and racialists, as folks who don't understand what America is all about.

Your certainly have the right to say what you want, and the rest of us have the right to kick your collective ass right up between your shoulders (as we have done) so that you can hear us collectively thumping on it.

Sorry little poseurs.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> You all exposed yourselves as trolls and racialists, as folks who don't understand what America is all about.
> 
> Your certainly have the right to say what you want, and the rest of us have the right to kick your collective ass right up between your shoulders (as we have done) so that you can hear us collectively thumping on it.
> 
> Sorry little poseurs.


 deleted   Nice ass kicking Jake. You've done nothing. 

Because you are a pathetic troll whose been exposed. Bring your minions on. Collectively kick my ass. I'm waiting.  Well? Pony up sweetheart.    I can see this is going to be a very long wait.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your language outs you, Iggy: nothing you can do about that, son.  Your type repeatedly have had your ass kicked here and you can't do anything about it.

You are low class who shows his ass.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> Your language outs you, Iggy: nothing you can do about that, son.  Your type repeatedly have had your ass kicked here and you can't do anything about it.
> 
> You are low class who shows his ass.



I'm waiting? Still waiting.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fail, Iggy.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> Fail, Iggy.



Still waiting Jake.

These brothers are waiting for deleted But you don't mind, right?


----------



## JakeStarkey

None of that excuses you, son.  Good night.


----------



## iggy pop

JakeStarkey said:


> None of that excuses you, son.  Good night.



Ha Ha! Busted troll!   You lose


----------



## DiveCon

iggy pop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all exposed yourselves as trolls and racialists, as folks who don't understand what America is all about.
> 
> Your certainly have the right to say what you want, and the rest of us have the right to kick your collective ass right up between your shoulders (as we have done) so that you can hear us collectively thumping on it.
> 
> Sorry little poseurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *****.   Nice ass kicking Jake. You've done nothing.
> 
> Because you are a pathetic troll whose been exposed. Bring your minions on. Collectively kick my ass. I'm waiting.  Well? Pony up sweetheart.    I can see this is going to be a very long wait.
Click to expand...

you have been reported for using a racial slur against another member
i dont care that it is a moron like jokey, its still not allowed


----------



## del

iggy pop said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail, Iggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting Jake.
> 
> These brothers are waiting for you deleted But you don't mind, right?
Click to expand...


*spend the next week memorizing the rules, otay corky?*


----------



## RadiomanATL

BOOM shacka-lacka....


----------



## Yurt

DiveCon said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all exposed yourselves as trolls and racialists, as folks who don't understand what America is all about.
> 
> Your certainly have the right to say what you want, and the rest of us have the right to kick your collective ass right up between your shoulders (as we have done) so that you can hear us collectively thumping on it.
> 
> Sorry little poseurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *****.   Nice ass kicking Jake. You've done nothing.
> 
> Because you are a pathetic troll whose been exposed. Bring your minions on. Collectively kick my ass. I'm waiting.  Well? Pony up sweetheart.    I can see this is going to be a very long wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have been reported for using a racial slur against another member
> i dont care that it is a moron like jokey, its still not allowed
Click to expand...


really...thats not allowed?  



> bris circumcised fag



is that a racial slur against another member?  what about jewboy?


----------



## Kat

Yurt said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****.   Nice ass kicking Jake. You've done nothing.
> 
> Because you are a pathetic troll whose been exposed. Bring your minions on. Collectively kick my ass. I'm waiting.  Well? Pony up sweetheart.    I can see this is going to be a very long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> you have been reported for using a racial slur against another member
> i dont care that it is a moron like jokey, its still not allowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really...thats not allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bris circumcised fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that a racial slur against another member?  what about jewboy?
Click to expand...



To actually call someone the N word?? Plus bring in family..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fail, iggy and the rest.  Decent people do not act that way.  Move along, son, nothing here for you.


----------



## dvinman

Madeline said:


> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?




*Imagine that...a Jew using the 'N' word!*


----------



## Lonestar_logic

That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******. 


Freedom of speech my ass!


----------



## Spoonman

DiveCon said:


> iggy pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all exposed yourselves as trolls and racialists, as folks who don't understand what America is all about.
> 
> Your certainly have the right to say what you want, and the rest of us have the right to kick your collective ass right up between your shoulders (as we have done) so that you can hear us collectively thumping on it.
> 
> Sorry little poseurs.
> 
> 
> 
> *****.   Nice ass kicking Jake. You've done nothing.
> 
> Because you are a pathetic troll whose been exposed. Bring your minions on. Collectively kick my ass. I'm waiting.  Well? Pony up sweetheart.    I can see this is going to be a very long wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have been reported for using a racial slur against another member
> i dont care that it is a moron like jokey, its still not allowed
Click to expand...


WTF? You report someones post for name calling and then you call the same guy a moron?  Kind of hypocritical don't you think?   Then you go and call it out that you report it.   Ooooooh look at me, I'ma reporting you     Wow you are an internet hero.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Fail, iggy and the rest.  Decent people do not act that way.  Move along, son, nothing here for you.



LOL, someone else fought your battle for you.  You know what starkey, at least I give you credit for being a man and not reporting a post or neg recing.  You play your game and let the cards fall where they may. So I give you a hand for that


----------



## Spoonman

Lonestar_logic said:


> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!


It doesn't even look like he called him a ******. He typed the word.  Double standards or what.?


----------



## Spoonman

dvinman said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> FULL AUDIO: Dr. Laura Schlessinger's N-word rant | Media Matters for America
> 
> Mebbe Dr. Laura is being poisoned by the same guy who gave Tourette's to Robert Gibbs and Keith Halloran?
> 
> Is it Talk Like An Idiot Week and nobody told me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imagine that...a Jew using the 'N' word!*
Click to expand...

  Listen to Howard Stern


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!



You prefer to use racial slurs?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer to use racial slurs?
Click to expand...


I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer to use racial slurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.
Click to expand...


Ok.   Do you prefer to use racial slurs yourself?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer to use racial slurs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   Do you prefer to use racial slurs yourself?
Click to expand...


I'll answer your question with a question.

How often have you seen me use racial slurs?

I prefer calling people idiots because I truly believe that is what they are.


----------



## Yurt

Kat said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been reported for using a racial slur against another member
> i dont care that it is a moron like jokey, its still not allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really...thats not allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bris circumcised fag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that a racial slur against another member?  what about jewboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To actually call someone the N word?? Plus bring in family..
Click to expand...


so only the n word, not bris circumcised fag or jewboy?


----------



## del

Lonestar_logic said:


> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!





if you think there's freedom of speech here, you're as stupid as i think you are.

if you think that freedom of speech applies here, you're even more stupid.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer to use racial slurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.
Click to expand...


Which was Dr. Laura's whole point that started this whole nonsense.  She was neither defending nor condoning the word.  She didn't call a single soul by any slur, racial or otherwise.   She was pointing out that many in the black community uses the word all the time, repeatedly, often, sometimes in a perjorative manner and usually not in a perjorative manner.

For that reason, it is intellectually honest to believe that the word no longer has power to wound or injure anybody.   And she also believes that the intellectually honest will admit that those who are so offended by the 'n' word to demand that action be taken are themselves intellectually dishonest or have HUGE chips on their shoulders.

Now anybody might argue that point with her and disagree with her opinion.  Nobody is saying anybody has to love Dr. Laura.

But to continue to claim that Dr. Laura used the 'n' word in any way other than to make an academic point is to be....well.... intellectually dishonest or hateful or really REALLY dumb.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   Do you prefer to use racial slurs yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question.
> 
> How often have you seen me use racial slurs?
> 
> I prefer calling people idiots because I truly believe that is what they are.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I like that about you.

For the record, I think it's wrong for blacks to use racial slurs on each other.  Same with gays and lesbians.  You don't see Jews calling each other 'kikes'. why should blacks call each other '*******' or gays call each other 'faggot' or 'dyke'?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

del said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think there's freedom of speech here, you're as stupid as i think you are.
> 
> if you think that freedom of speech applies here, you're even more stupid.
Click to expand...


Apparently you're the one that stupid. I've known for a long time that there is no freedom of speech on here, hence the phrase "freedom of speech my ass".


----------



## del

Lonestar_logic said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's kinda funny, you can call a person an idiot, assholee, ****, dumbass, etc etc.. but don't dare call someone a ******.
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech my ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think there's freedom of speech here, you're as stupid as i think you are.
> 
> if you think that freedom of speech applies here, you're even more stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're the one that stupid. I've known for a long time that there is no freedom of speech on here, hence the phrase "freedom of speech my ass".
Click to expand...


uh huh


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You prefer to use racial slurs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to let people use whatever terms they wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which was Dr. Laura's whole point that started this whole nonsense.  She was neither defending nor condoning the word.  She didn't call a single soul by any slur, racial or otherwise.   She was pointing out that many in the black community uses the word all the time, repeatedly, often, sometimes in a perjorative manner and usually not in a perjorative manner.
> 
> For that reason, it is intellectually honest to believe that the word no longer has power to wound or injure anybody.   And she also believes that the intellectually honest will admit that those who are so offended by the 'n' word to demand that action be taken are themselves intellectually dishonest or have HUGE chips on their shoulders.
> 
> Now anybody might argue that point with her and disagree with her opinion.  Nobody is saying anybody has to love Dr. Laura.
> 
> But to continue to claim that Dr. Laura used the 'n' word in any way other than to make an academic point is to be....well.... intellectually dishonest or hateful or really REALLY dumb.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   Do you prefer to use racial slurs yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question.
> 
> How often have you seen me use racial slurs?
> 
> I prefer calling people idiots because I truly believe that is what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  I like that about you.
> 
> For the record, I think it's wrong for blacks to use racial slurs on each other.  Same with gays and lesbians.  You don't see Jews calling each other 'kikes'. why should blacks call each other '*******' or gays call each other 'faggot' or 'dyke'?
Click to expand...


I agree, if a word is deemed to be offensive it shouldn't matter the context or who is using the word.


----------



## Foxfyre

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer your question with a question.
> 
> How often have you seen me use racial slurs?
> 
> I prefer calling people idiots because I truly believe that is what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I like that about you.
> 
> For the record, I think it's wrong for blacks to use racial slurs on each other.  Same with gays and lesbians.  You don't see Jews calling each other 'kikes'. why should blacks call each other '*******' or gays call each other 'faggot' or 'dyke'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, if a word is deemed to be offensive it shouldn't matter the context or who is using the word.
Click to expand...


But more to Dr. Laura's point, how racist is it to say that one race can use the word as a perjorative or term of endearment or whatever but that a person of another race must be punished if they use the same word?

I don't like the word.  I don't use the word.   I wish nobody would use the word.   But I'm be damned if it can be justified that the pigmentation in one's skin entitles them to use a word that everybody else must be punished for using.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I think minorities who use slurs to address each other are suffering internalized oppression.

"Internalized Oppression the process by which a member of an oppressed group comes to accept and live out the inaccurate myths and stereotypes applied to the group."

More on internalized racism and oppression:
http://www.rc.org/publications/journals/black_reemergence/br2/br2_5_sl.html


----------



## del

Sky Dancer said:


> I think minorities who use slurs to address each other are suffering internalized oppression.
> 
> "Internalized Oppression the process by which a member of an oppressed group comes to accept and live out the inaccurate myths and stereotypes applied to the group."
> 
> More on internalized racism and oppression:
> Internalized Racism



yes, this is clearly the fault of the white oppressors


----------



## Kat

Yurt said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> really...thats not allowed?
> 
> 
> 
> is that a racial slur against another member?  what about jewboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To actually call someone the N word?? Plus bring in family..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so only the n word, not bris circumcised fag or jewboy?
Click to expand...


??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Foxfyre said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I like that about you.
> 
> For the record, I think it's wrong for blacks to use racial slurs on each other.  Same with gays and lesbians.  You don't see Jews calling each other 'kikes'. why should blacks call each other '*******' or gays call each other 'faggot' or 'dyke'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if a word is deemed to be offensive it shouldn't matter the context or who is using the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But more to Dr. Laura's point, how racist is it to say that one race can use the word as a perjorative or term of endearment or whatever but that a person of another race must be punished if they use the same word?
> 
> I don't like the word.  I don't use the word.   I wish nobody would use the word.   But I'm be damned if it can be justified that the pigmentation in one's skin entitles them to use a word that everybody else must be punished for using.
Click to expand...


It's a typical double standard, blacks can call us whitey, cracker, honkey and a host of other racial terms but shame on us if we say the n-word no matter the context.


----------



## Sky Dancer

del said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think minorities who use slurs to address each other are suffering internalized oppression.
> 
> "Internalized Oppression the process by which a member of an oppressed group comes to accept and live out the inaccurate myths and stereotypes applied to the group."
> 
> More on internalized racism and oppression:
> Internalized Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this is clearly the fault of the white oppressors
Click to expand...


No del.  Internalized oppression is something minorities do to themselves.


----------



## Kat

Lonestar_logic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if a word is deemed to be offensive it shouldn't matter the context or who is using the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But more to Dr. Laura's point, how racist is it to say that one race can use the word as a perjorative or term of endearment or whatever but that a person of another race must be punished if they use the same word?
> 
> I don't like the word.  I don't use the word.   I wish nobody would use the word.   But I'm be damned if it can be justified that the pigmentation in one's skin entitles them to use a word that everybody else must be punished for using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a typical double standard, blacks can call us whitey, cracker, honkey and a host of other racial terms but shame on us if we say the n-word no matter the context.
Click to expand...



I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kat said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> But more to Dr. Laura's point, how racist is it to say that one race can use the word as a perjorative or term of endearment or whatever but that a person of another race must be punished if they use the same word?
> 
> I don't like the word.  I don't use the word.   I wish nobody would use the word.   But I'm be damned if it can be justified that the pigmentation in one's skin entitles them to use a word that everybody else must be punished for using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a typical double standard, blacks can call us whitey, cracker, honkey and a host of other racial terms but shame on us if we say the n-word no matter the context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
Click to expand...

No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kat said:


> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?



I agree.  I am offended when anybody is slurred or called names no matter what it is.  I'm becoming a bit desensitized and am less revolted by hateful or insulting adjectives the longer I live with the folks here on USMB   but I still don't like them and don't use such terms.

BUT. . . . .

You'll have to admit that those who use or condone the terms to describe friends and foes either in fun or hatefully don't have much credibility if they then claim to be wounded or unacceptably offended when others use those same words.


----------



## Kat

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I am offended when anybody is slurred or called names no matter what it is.  I'm becoming a bit desensitized and am less revolted by hateful or insulting adjectives the longer I live with the folks here on USMB   but I still don't like them and don't use such terms.
> 
> BUT. . . . .
> 
> You'll have to admit that those who use or condone the terms to describe friends and foes either in fun or hatefully don't have much credibility if they then claim to be wounded or unacceptably offended when others use those same words.
Click to expand...




Absolutely agree!


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a typical double standard, blacks can call us whitey, cracker, honkey and a host of other racial terms but shame on us if we say the n-word no matter the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
Click to expand...



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Good people don't use racial slurs even if they think they are somehow 'deserved' because the minority group uses them to address each other.  What's worse than the slur is the idea that someone can be treated poorly simply on the basis of race, creed, gender, sexual orientation or ethnicity.

It's not just the word, it's what goes behind the word.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a typical double standard, blacks can call us whitey, cracker, honkey and a host of other racial terms but shame on us if we say the n-word no matter the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
Click to expand...


How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of. 

How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.  

So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
> 
> 
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
Click to expand...


I don't have many occasions these days to observe blacks using white slurs.  I would step in if I observed it.  Worse than the words thsmselves is the hate behind it.


----------



## Kat

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended just as much if I am called those names, as I am with the n word. I do not think any of it is okay. I think is it equal. Who thinks it is okay to call whites names?
> 
> 
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
Click to expand...




I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
Do you?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kat said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
Click to expand...


Try and imagine what kind of scenarios would be going on where blacks would address whites with slurs.....

Street scenes, school, prison?

I used to live in a racially mixed neighborhood in Portland, Oregon.    Lot's of black people in my neighborhood.  I was never addressed by a racial slur.  The only times in my life that I was were in my childhood in NYC, and in Lousiville Ky where I went to college.  Instead of white slurs I was called an N lover.

I have been addressed by anti-gay slurs delivered in anger in my adult life.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Kat said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one thinks it's ok to call white people by slurs either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
Click to expand...


That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!
Click to expand...


EVERYBODY condemns Louis Farrakhan, even the NAACP.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY condemns Louis Farrakhan, even the NAACP.
Click to expand...

really?
Rev Wright too?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY condemns Louis Farrakhan, even the NAACP.
Click to expand...


Nice try, but if that were true he wouldn't have the following that he does.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY condemns Louis Farrakhan, even the NAACP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but if that were true he wouldn't have the following that he does.
Click to expand...


It is true.  The NAACP took a lot of flack for that.


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try and imagine what kind of scenarios would be going on where blacks would address whites with slurs.....
> 
> Street scenes, school, prison?
> 
> I used to live in a racially mixed neighborhood in Portland, Oregon.    Lot's of black people in my neighborhood.  I was never addressed by a racial slur.  The only times in my life that I was were in my childhood in NYC, and in Lousiville Ky where I went to college.  Instead of white slurs I was called an N lover.
> 
> I have been addressed by anti-gay slurs delivered in anger in my adult life.
Click to expand...



I hear ya, but not sure those would be scenarios where someone could lose a job over it..etc.

Only once - several years ago - I was called a ''blond white bitch'', as I passed 3 black females in a parking lot. I shrugged it off, got in my car and left.

I have been living the last 2 years in a small town which is more black than white % wise, and to my knowledge there have not been incidences going on.
My neighborhood (nice neighborhood), is mixed. I never know of any problems.
Which of course I am happy for.

I was just wondering about what was said about blacks not being forced out of jobs as whites are.....which Lonestar_logic brought up.


----------



## Kat

Lonestar_logic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many blacks have been forced out of their jobs by using whitey, cracker, honkey, ****...etc...? None that I know of.
> 
> How many times as a black been called out for using any of those terms? None that I know of.
> 
> So while you say that no one thinks it's ok to use racist terms against whites, no one ever steps up to condemn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, but that is such a broad brush. I can't think of any examples where a black used racial slurs and nothing came of it.
> Not saying it has not happened, but saying I don't remember any cases.
> Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's my point, people like Louis Farrakhan, Rev. Jackson and Wright can use racial slurs against whites all day long yet no one either notices or cares. But have a white person say anything disparaging about blacks and folks are calling for the jobs!
Click to expand...


Well, the 3 you mention, yes, you are correct there.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?




Not sure what you refer to. If it is Jackson, Wright, and Farrakhan, they don't get a pass in my book.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYBODY condemns Louis Farrakhan, even the NAACP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but if that were true he wouldn't have the following that he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true.  The NAACP took a lot of flack for that.
Click to expand...


took a lot of flack for what exactly?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kat said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you refer to. If it is Jackson, Wright, and Farrakhan, they don't get a pass in my book.
Click to expand...


Beck, O Reilly, Coulter, Limbaugh, they don't get a pass in my book either.  Where there's heat there's fire.


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you refer to. If it is Jackson, Wright, and Farrakhan, they don't get a pass in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck, O Reilly, Coulter, Limbaugh, they don't get a pass in my book either.  Where there's heat there's fire.
Click to expand...

except in this case, they ARE pundits, the former, are NOT


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?



Is Dr. Laura any less of a pundit than say ..... Jackson?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but if that were true he wouldn't have the following that he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true.  The NAACP took a lot of flack for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> took a lot of flack for what exactly?
Click to expand...


Refusing to endorse Farrakhan's Million Man March.


----------



## Foxfyre

Hmmm.  So where did this come from?  (I don't know anything about the reliability of this site however.)

ATLANTA (FinalCall.com) - The Black Mecca of political, spiritual and educational leadership joined other national organizations and local groups around the country by endorsing the 10th anniversary commemoration of the Million Man MarchTM in a weekend of events March 18-21. 

The Honorable Minister Louis Farrakhan traversed the city speaking to business, civic, clergy and elected political leaders, creating unity that has never been in the Black community. Joining them to round off the growing support for this historic event is the citys hip hop community, featuring Ludacris and Outkasts Big Boi. 

*These groups, individuals and organizations joined the NAACP, the National Council of Negro Women, the United Pentecostal Churches of Christ, the New Black Panther Party, Bishop Vashti McKenzie and the AME Church, and Rev. Walter Faunteroys National Black Leadership Roundtable as supporters of the march. . . . .*
Atlanta leadership endorses the March


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a pundits job to be provocative.  Are you going to fault fire for being hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you refer to. If it is Jackson, Wright, and Farrakhan, they don't get a pass in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck, O Reilly, Coulter, Limbaugh, they don't get a pass in my book either.  Where there's heat there's fire.
Click to expand...


And they have called blacks the n word? Or used racial slurs to others?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kat said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you refer to. If it is Jackson, Wright, and Farrakhan, they don't get a pass in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck, O Reilly, Coulter, Limbaugh, they don't get a pass in my book either.  Where there's heat there's fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have called blacks the n word? Or used racial slurs to others?
Click to expand...


Kat--

You misunderstand my piont.  I didn''t say these pundits used the N word.  I said their job is to be inflammatory just like Louis Farrakhan.

Do we blame fire for being hot?

No.  We don't blame them for what they are.  They all get paid to provoke.

sky


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck, O Reilly, Coulter, Limbaugh, they don't get a pass in my book either.  Where there's heat there's fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have called blacks the n word? Or used racial slurs to others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat--
> 
> You misunderstand my piont.  I didn''t say these pundits used the N word.  I said their job is to be inflammatory just like Louis Farrakhan.
> 
> Do we blame fire for being hot?
> 
> No.  We don't blame them for what they are.  They all get paid to provoke.
Click to expand...


There is a HUGE difference in provoking, and actually using racial slurs against others. 
But you know what already.


----------



## Sky Dancer

In 1995, the NAACP, likely much to their peril, refused to support the Million Man March because of its disagreements with Louis Farrakhan. 
'The Conversation on Race' - National - The Atlantic


----------



## Yurt

Kat said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> To actually call someone the N word?? Plus bring in family..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so only the n word, not bris circumcised fag or jewboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.
Click to expand...


no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?


----------



## Kat

Yurt said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> so only the n word, not bris circumcised fag or jewboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
Click to expand...


Of course.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Yurt said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> so only the n word, not bris circumcised fag or jewboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
Click to expand...


Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.


----------



## Kat

Sky Dancer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
Click to expand...


I don't like seeing any of the words here, but I do feel there is a difference in just saying the word, and calling someone that word. 
So, are people actually called racial slurs here....or just the words being typed into a sentence?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Kat said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing any of the words here, but I do feel there is a difference in just saying the word, and calling someone that word.
> So, are people actually called racial slurs here....or just the words being typed into a sentence?
Click to expand...


People are called slurs here.  There are some really ugly anti-gay ones that get used on a regular basis.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing any of the words here, but I do feel there is a difference in just saying the word, and calling someone that word.
> So, are people actually called racial slurs here....or just the words being typed into a sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are called slurs here.  There are some really ugly anti-gay ones that get used on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


Why do you let slurs offend you?


----------



## DiveCon

Sky Dancer said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing any of the words here, but I do feel there is a difference in just saying the word, and calling someone that word.
> So, are people actually called racial slurs here....or just the words being typed into a sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are called slurs here.  There are some really* ugly anti-gay ones* that get used on a regular basis.
Click to expand...

and i see them used by liberals against conservatives most of the time


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Yurt

Sky Dancer said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? I didn't say that. He didn't use that, only the n word. Personally I dislike *ALL* of the name calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
Click to expand...


every single one used against me has gotten a pass.....

i was beginning to wonder if usmb didn't view slurs against jewish people as "real" slurs....


----------



## Kat

Yurt said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> no....i am asking you...do you think those are ethnic slurs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  They are slurs.  None of them gets a pass.  They get used alot at USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> every single one used against me has gotten a pass.....
> 
> i was beginning to wonder if usmb didn't view slurs against jewish people as "real" slurs....
Click to expand...


Well, I certainly do. They are all equal. Not just the n word!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

All such slurs are wrong, period.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> All such slurs are wrong, period.


good, dont use them


----------



## Spoonman

See there is a problem with censorship. People will not be silenced. All you liberal hypocrites do is add fuel to the fire. You talk about people rights yet you are the first to tread on them. And before you go getting all bent out of shape Jakey, I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about real liberals, not trolls only attempting to start an argument and get under someones skin. You force your will on people where you can. a perfect example here. You dictate to people what they can and can't do. But they are going to do it anyway. And worse they will do it in groups of their own thinking. No longer is there logical discussion, give and take. Ideas from both sides. They get together and fire each other up. Plot, scheme, stoke hatred. And that's when trouble starts. But liberals walk around patting themselves on the back. Looke, we did a good thing. We forced them to conform. Meanwhile some black is of being dragged from the back of a pick up truck by a bunch of irate individuals who have been told what they can't do. This country was founded on revolt. Revolting from being told what to do. Libs only make the problems worse. on top of it, they keep stoking the flames of racism, they never let it die. they take things that aren even racist and label them as such.  Dr Laura isn't going away. She will return in a venue where she won't be censored. And people will flock to her. Before this happened, who really even knew who she was? Now everybody does. And people are going to want to listen.  you can cavort in your sanitized world, thinking you've rid the world of racism because you had them kicked from your site. But they will only go to places like this Niggermania | ****** Jokes, Facts, and Racist Humor  and hundreds of others.  You can't stop it by forcing it. you can't stop it by beating it to death. all you do is keep the controversy alive. 

over 60% of America voted a black man into office. And for the less than 40% who didn't, race wasn't their motive. Politics was. Racism only exists because you won't let it die.  And it never will as long as you weak minded, easily offended scum of the earth keep making everything that ruffles your fragile feathers a major issue. You are the ones who don't get it.


----------



## DiveCon

Spoonman said:


> See there is a problem with censorship. People will not be silenced. All you liberal hypocrites do is add fuel to the fire. You talk about people rights yet you are the first to tread on them. And before you go getting all bent out of shape Jakey, I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about real liberals, not trolls only attempting to start an argument and get under someones skin. You force your will on people where you can. a perfect example here. You dictate to people what they can and can't do. But they are going to do it anyway. And worse they will do it in groups of their own thinking. No longer is there logical discussion, give and take. Ideas from both sides. They get together and fire each other up. Plot, scheme, stoke hatred. And that's when trouble starts. But liberals walk around patting themselves on the back. Looke, we did a good thing. We forced them to conform. Meanwhile some black is of being dragged from the back of a pick up truck by a bunch of irate individuals who have been told what they can't do. This country was founded on revolt. Revolting from being told what to do. Libs only make the problems worse. on top of it, they keep stoking the flames of racism, they never let it die. they take things that aren even racist and label them as such.  Dr Laura isn't going away. She will return in a venue where she won't be censored. And people will flock to her. Before this happened, who really even knew who she was? Now everybody does. And people are going to want to listen.  you can cavort in your sanitized world, thinking you've rid the world of racism because you had them kicked from your site. But they will only go to places like this Niggermania | ****** Jokes, Facts, and Racist Humor  and hundreds of others.  You can't stop it by forcing it. you can't stop it by beating it to death. all you do is keep the controversy alive.
> 
> over 60% of America voted a black man into office. And for the less than 40% who didn't, race wasn't their motive. Politics was. Racism only exists because you won't let it die.  And it never will as long as you weak minded, easily offended scum of the earth keep making everything that ruffles your fragile feathers a major issue. You are the ones who don't get it.


i think you have your percentages wrong
it was 53% to 46%


----------



## Zona

Synthaholic said:


>


----------



## Zona

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All such slurs are wrong, period.
> 
> 
> 
> good, dont use them
Click to expand...


"YOU are an insult to ******* and women." ConHog 6/1/10
"By the way, you got any outrage for this ******?" ConHog 7/7/10


Meet Dr. ConHog Schlessinger.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Spoonman said:


> See there is a problem with censorship. People will not be silenced. All you liberal hypocrites do is add fuel to the fire. You talk about people rights yet you are the first to tread on them. And before you go getting all bent out of shape Jakey, I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about real liberals, not trolls only attempting to start an argument and get under someones skin. You force your will on people where you can. a perfect example here. You dictate to people what they can and can't do. But they are going to do it anyway. And worse they will do it in groups of their own thinking. No longer is there logical discussion, give and take. Ideas from both sides. They get together and fire each other up. Plot, scheme, stoke hatred. And that's when trouble starts. But liberals walk around patting themselves on the back. Looke, we did a good thing. We forced them to conform. Meanwhile some black is of being dragged from the back of a pick up truck by a bunch of irate individuals who have been told what they can't do. This country was founded on revolt. Revolting from being told what to do. Libs only make the problems worse. on top of it, they keep stoking the flames of racism, they never let it die. they take things that aren even racist and label them as such.  Dr Laura isn't going away. She will return in a venue where she won't be censored. And people will flock to her. Before this happened, who really even knew who she was? Now everybody does. And people are going to want to listen.  you can cavort in your sanitized world, thinking you've rid the world of racism because you had them kicked from your site. But they will only go to places like this Niggermania | ****** Jokes, Facts, and Racist Humor  and hundreds of others.  You can't stop it by forcing it. you can't stop it by beating it to death. all you do is keep the controversy alive.
> 
> over 60% of America voted a black man into office. And for the less than 40% who didn't, race wasn't their motive. Politics was. Racism only exists because you won't let it die.  And it never will as long as you weak minded, easily offended scum of the earth keep making everything that ruffles your fragile feathers a major issue. You are the ones who don't get it.



There is a difference between asking to be addressed respectfully and dictating speech.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> <snip the bullshit>



No one is censoring.  You have every right to say the words you wish.  You do not have the legal right to escape from your stupidity if you do.  Say them at work, you get fired.  Say them in the military, you get punished.  Say them in public, and decent folks will have nothing to do with you.

You want to do what you want to do without consequences.

You are a fool.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All such slurs are wrong, period.
> 
> 
> 
> good, dont use them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Dr. ConHog Schlessinger.
Click to expand...

so you think its ok to use them, we get that


----------



## taichiliberal

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip the bullshit>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is censoring.  You have every right to say the words you wish.  You do not have the legal right to escape from your stupidity if you do.  Say them at work, you get fired.  Say them in the military, you get punished.  Say them in public, and decent folks will have nothing to do with you.
> 
> You want to do what you want to do without consequences.
> 
> You are a fool.
Click to expand...


Note that when I took Spoon and Iggy to task by just using logic, they shut their yaps real quick and diverted to any other nonsense than what the real issue is about here.

Bigots and racists are not about facts or logic, they're just about voicing their bilge and NOT being challenged.  They are fools.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip the bullshit>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is censoring.  You have every right to say the words you wish.  You do not have the legal right to escape from your stupidity if you do.  Say them at work, you get fired.  Say them in the military, you get punished.  Say them in public, and decent folks will have nothing to do with you.
> 
> You want to do what you want to do without consequences.
> 
> You are a fool. If you have a wife she would have to be a whore
Click to expand...


Sorry Starkey, you are a known troll. Your tactics don't work on me. Come back when you lear to play the game with the bigboys.  You don't have a clue.


----------



## Spoonman

taichiliberal said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> <snip the bullshit>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is censoring.  You have every right to say the words you wish.  You do not have the legal right to escape from your stupidity if you do.  Say them at work, you get fired.  Say them in the military, you get punished.  Say them in public, and decent folks will have nothing to do with you.
> 
> You want to do what you want to do without consequences.
> 
> You are a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note that when I took Spoon and Iggy to task by just using logic, they shut their yaps real quick and diverted to any other nonsense than what the real issue is about here.
> 
> Bigots and racists are not about facts or logic, they're just about voicing their bilge and NOT being challenged.  They are fools.
Click to expand...

LOL, stroke yourself a little more.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Says the bent spoon.


----------



## elvis

JakeStarkey said:


> Says the bent spoon.



does he play big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## JakeStarkey

He, instead of p'wnd, is s'pnd.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> He, instead of p'wnd, is s'pnd.



What's the matter son? Having trouble staying in character?   You really do suck at this.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonie, you are a loony.

Kiddo, you are simply in the minor leagues here.


----------



## DiveCon

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonie, you are a loony.
> 
> Kiddo, you are simply in the minor leagues here.


and jokey projects again

i dont know enough about spoon to say one way or another, but YOU are a known commodity


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like seeing any of the words here, but I do feel there is a difference in just saying the word, and calling someone that word.
> So, are people actually called racial slurs here....or just the words being typed into a sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are called slurs here.  There are some really ugly anti-gay ones that get used on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you let slurs offend you?
Click to expand...


I'm human.  If something hurts, I say ouch.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonie, you are a loony.
> 
> Kiddo, you are simply in the minor leagues here.


  Why son, you don't act much like a man with married children and teenaged grandkids.  Stay in character boy. You are an embarrasment.


----------



## Spoonman

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonie, you are a loony.
> 
> Kiddo, you are simply in the minor leagues here.
> 
> 
> 
> and jokey projects again
> 
> i dont know enough about spoon to say one way or another, but YOU are a known commodity
Click to expand...


He's right. I'm a looney.  But he is an obvious troll.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoony, see that is what I mean.  You simply can't hang with those lame comments.  Try again.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonie, you are a loony.
> 
> Kiddo, you are simply in the minor leagues here.
> 
> 
> 
> and jokey projects again
> 
> i dont know enough about spoon to say one way or another, but YOU are a known commodity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's right. I'm a looney.  But he is an obvious troll.
Click to expand...


You are half right: yes you are a loon.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoony, see that is what I mean.  You simply can't hang with those lame comments.  Try again.



Jake, over 10,000 posts in only a year? Do you even have a life? You need to get yourself laid instead of playing the part of an established middle American liberal.  Get yourself some proactiv and find a date for your Jr Prom.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Spoonman

RadiomanATL said:


>


----------



## JakeStarkey

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoony, see that is what I mean.  You simply can't hang with those lame comments.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, over 10,000 posts in only a year? Do you even have a life? You need to get yourself laid instead of playing the part of an established middle American liberal.  Get yourself some proactiv and find a date for your Jr Prom.
Click to expand...


In other words, you have nothing to say worthwhile and concede.  Bub, you are for grins and chuckles only.


----------



## JakeStarkey

My point.  Thanks, Spoonman.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoony, see that is what I mean.  You simply can't hang with those lame comments.  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, over 10,000 posts in only a year? Do you even have a life? You need to get yourself laid instead of playing the part of an established middle American liberal.  Get yourself some proactiv and find a date for your Jr Prom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you have nothing to say worthwhile and concede.  Bub, you are for grins and chuckles only.
Click to expand...


I see I'm right, again.  Thanks!


----------



## Kat




----------



## taichiliberal

Spoonman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is censoring.  You have every right to say the words you wish.  You do not have the legal right to escape from your stupidity if you do.  Say them at work, you get fired.  Say them in the military, you get punished.  Say them in public, and decent folks will have nothing to do with you.
> 
> You want to do what you want to do without consequences.
> 
> You are a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that when I took Spoon and Iggy to task by just using logic, they shut their yaps real quick and diverted to any other nonsense than what the real issue is about here.
> 
> Bigots and racists are not about facts or logic, they're just about voicing their bilge and NOT being challenged.  They are fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, stroke yourself a little more.
Click to expand...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-relations-racism/128572-dr-lauras-n-word-rant-52.html#post2651439

Laugh that one off, chuckles!


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## JakeStarkey

Doesn't matter, Spoonman.  To tell you that when you exercise your freedom of speech in that manner that it demonstrates you low character of decency - that is your problem.


----------



## Spoonman

JakeStarkey said:


> Doesn't matter, Spoonman.  To tell you that when you exercise your freedom of speech in that manner that it demonstrates you low character of decency - that is your problem.



no family


----------



## Kat

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, Spoonman.  To tell you that when you exercise your freedom of speech in that manner that it demonstrates you low character of decency - that is your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deleted
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

Spoonman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter, Spoonman.  To tell you that when you exercise your freedom of speech in that manner that it demonstrates you low character of decency - that is your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Jake. no family
Click to expand...

You make it sound like you have any say in the matter.


----------



## Foxfyre

In my never to be considered humble opinion. . . .


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> In my never to be considered humble opinion. . . .



More like crashed and burned.  That happens when you get broken record trolls like Starkey who can't even stay in character.


----------



## Yukon.

The problem with the Negro people today is that they actually have the gall to think they are equal to whites.


----------



## Spoonman

Where is my buddy Jakey?


----------

